# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  FLORA Y FAUNA en Embalses.net

## REEGE

Sabios, me gustaría saber si se podría incluir en alguna parte del Foro un tema tan ligado al agua, como es las especies de flora y fauna que tenemos en las cercanías de nuestros embalses,rios,humedales y lagos y lagunas.
Creo que sería un tema interesante con el que aprenderiamos un poquito de los seres vivos que rodean nuestra pasión.........EL AGUA!!!
Muchas Gracias jefes... :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Sabios, me gustaría saber si se podría incluir en alguna parte del Foro un tema tan ligado al agua, como es las especies de flora y fauna que tenemos en las cercanías de nuestros embalses,rios,humedales y lagos y lagunas.
> Creo que sería un tema interesante con el que aprenderiamos un poquito de los seres vivos que rodean nuestra pasión.........EL AGUA!!!
> Muchas Gracias jefes...


Me parece buena idea, a ver que dice el gran jefe.

----------


## sergi1907

Mientras se decide el tema y con vuestro permiso os pongo una foto de las que fueron mis compañeras este verano pasado. Y os aseguro que eran muy grandes.


Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Yo a este pajarito lo veo pasar por la Presa todos los días...
Gusta verlo como abre las alas en las rocas y así las seca!
El género Phalacrocorax es el género más numeroso en especies de cormoranes de la familia Phalacrocoracidae.

Los cormoranes se alimentan de los peces que capturan bajo el agua. Se impulsan principalmente con las patas y pueden zambullirse durante más de un minuto, alcanzando una profundidad de aproximadamente 10 metros. A diferencia de la mayoría de las aves acuáticas, sus plumas no son por completo impermeables, por lo que al mojarse aumenta el peso del pájaro que les permite hundirse más y bucear con facilidad. Una vez en tierra, extienden las alas para secarlas. Además, regulan el volumen de sus sacos aéreos. Existen unas 30 especies de cormoranes y el cormoran grande es con seguridad el más extendido. Vive en lagos y estuarios así como en las costas, y construye su nido en acantilados o en árboles. Tiene un tamaño de hasta 90 cm de largo, y se lo puede encontrar en aguas dulces y costas de todo el mundo.

----------


## sergi1907

Reege sin dudarlo te cambio el acompañante, prefiero estar con el pajarito :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Es tambien fácil de ver en los amaneceres, pues alguna vez se te cruza por la carretera

----------


## FEDE

Este animalito por poco lo piso.

Agrandar a tope la imagen porque se camufla muy bien  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Yo a este pajarito lo veo pasar por la Presa todos los días...
> Gusta verlo como abre las alas en las rocas y así las seca!


 Los cormoranes se han convertido en un gran problema ecológico en el interior de la península.

 Están acabando con poblaciones enteras de peces autóctonos en lugares en donde nunca se habían visto.

Busca en el Google y te vas a sorprender.

Actualmente ya se están poniendo en marcha acciones para intentar controlarlo.

----------


## Salut

La verdad es que se echa en falta el apartado de naturaleza y medio ambiente, jejeje  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Pez autóctono de nuestros ríos ibéricos. Indicador biológico de la calidad y oxigenación de las aguas.

Vive en cardúmenes en el tramo medio de los río, y en primavera, tras una crecida remonta durante kilómetros para frezar.
 Se alimenta de algas, e insectos acuáticos.

Sus remontadas eran espectaculares, hoy en día cada vez más escasas y raras, debido a que el agua de los embalses en los que quedaron atrapadas bajan de calidad debido a los aportes orgánicos de las cuencas.
Otra causa de su retrocesión son los depredadores introducidos en los embalses y grandes ríos y los cormoranes.
 Incide mucho en su población una mala gestión natural del embalse. Si el embalse anula las crecidas naturales aguas abajo, la sedimentación colmata las raseras de grava que son sus frezaderos naturales, así como también acaba con la fauna que viven en ellos.

Aunque no figura en peligro de extinción, en Madrid prácticamente está desaparecida y en el resto de España sus poblaciones están muy afectadas o extinguidas.
 Existen subespecies como la boga del Guadiana, aunque por lo menos de Cijara para arriba creo que no existe.

----------


## jasg555

Pez de la familia de los exócidos procedente de norteamérica y norteuropa.
Se alimenta principalmente de otros peces, y anfibios o animalillos que naden en superficie, cangrejos, etc...

 Su vida media apenas supera los 10 años, pero es capaz de alcanzar pesos bastante importantes. Algunas hembras han llegado a superar los 20 kilos y alcanzado el 1,20 m. Lo normal es que sean más pequeños.

Se introdujeron desde Francia en la década de los 50 en las balsas que había en Aranjuez en la parte de la Casita del Príncipe, para ver su aclimatación y repoblar los nuevos embalses con la escusa de que no existía un predador para mantener el equilibrio.

Con el tiempo se ha demostrado que el lucio lo que ha hecho es desequilibrar aún más la fauna que ya trastocó el embalse en sí.
Ha sido la causa de la extinción en determinadas zonas de los pequeños ciprínidos y de la trucha común (en ríos afluentes del Duero).
Después de su introducción, se vivió una explosión de lucios en la mayoría de grandes embalses. Por un lado, el agotamiento de las especies con las que se alimentaba, y los desembalses brutales que dejaban sus puestas al aire, hicieron que su población hoy en día haya disminuído bastante, cuando no desaparecido de embalses como el de Mequinenza.

Un error haber introducido éste pez que por degracia se viene repitiendo con otras especies.

----------


## FEDE

Este se quedo rezagado de sus compañeros.

----------


## santy

Esta es la típica foto de un bando de buitres volando en busca de comida, hasta ahí todo es normal :Smile: , lo curioso es que está tomada en la provincia de Albacete, unos 10 km antes de llegar al pueblo del Jardín, y en esa zona no hay ninguna buitrera :Confused: , las mas cercanas estan en Cazorla (unos 100km en linea recta) o en la sierra de Cuenca (más de 150km en linea recta). he estado muchísimas veces en esa zona, y nunca los había visto.



Esta corresponde a un nido de anade real estaba en la orilla del río del Arquillo, y lo ví porque el animal me salio de los pies dándome un susto de muerte :EEK!: .



Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Aqui os dejo unas fotos de la berrea del año 2007, cerca de la rivera de cala en El Real de la Jara.

----------


## Salut

> Un error haber introducido éste pez que por degracia se viene repitiendo con otras especies.


Si huiera voluntad política, bien pronto que nos los habríamos zampado todos  :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

Subo unas cuantas fotos de peces. :Smile: 

Este es un barbo precioso del río Cabriel.


Un black bass del Jucar


una de las famosas carpas de espejos de Alarcón, y su tamaño casi estandart


Y por ultimo un lucio del Jucar. si os fijáis, tiene una herida en el lomo, cerca de la cabeza, se las producen los cormoranes con el pico al intentar cazarlos.


todos estos peces, tras la fotografía fueron devueltos al agua en perfectas condiciones, :Smile:  y espero que sigan nadando tan contentos :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Capra pyrenaica hispanica en los embalses de Talave y Camarillas.
Una cabaña cada vez más numerosa en nuestros montes:
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que nos miran :Smile: 

Hace poco me pasó una cerca de donde estaba y no veas como subía por la montaña :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Aquí van algunas fotos de fauna cercana a embalses y/o ríos:

En esta (creo que ya esta en el foro de las Lagunas de Ruidera) se puede observar una hembra de jabalí, sé que era hembra porque tras ella iban dos pequeños jabatillos.



En esta (ya puesta en el foro de Benagéber) se puede ver una carpa real.


Y éstas son unas cabras que había en Contreras:

----------


## REEGE

El monte bajo de la  presa de fresnedas, no tardará en mostrar éste paisaje y el olor característico de las Jaras...

----------


## Luján

Algo más de flora y fauna. la flora en el embalse de Beniarrés, un pino un tanto rebuscado:


y la fauna en el río serpis, una mantis religiosa que posaba para un servidor:

----------


## Luján

Esta vez en los alrededores de Benagéber.

----------


## maria fresnedas

Por Despeñaperros en Septiembre solemos ir a ver la berrea y no sólo se ven ciervos... :EEK!:

----------


## santy

Esta lagartija posaba para mí, encima del guardarraíl de la carretera en el río jardín, y parece que estaba muy bien tomando el solecete :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ave de 30 centímetros de media. Nidifica en las lagunas de vegetación escasa, y en invierno numerosas aves del centro y norte de Europa, "aterrizan" en nuestros cultivos buscando su alimento de insectos y larvas. Los dos sexos son iguales con el dorso verde irisado y la cabeza negra y blanca con una pluma (moño) larga y fina.

----------


## Tuercas

Buenas...  Pues eso, que en una visita a Contreras hace un tiempo, me tocó parar en seco (tampoco iba muy rápido)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cuando me disponía a bajar el puerto viejo de Contreras...  Pasó un "rebañillo" hasta que pude cojer el móvil...








Perdón por la calidad de las imágenes, son de móvil... :roll:

Saludos!!

Au Cacau!  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Alrededor de el embalse las vemos a montones...

----------


## sergi1907

Hola, 
Si este sábado puedo me acercaré a ls Reserva Natural de Fauna Salvatge de Sebes en el embalse de Flix. Es un espacio precioso en el que se pueden ver gran cantidad de aves. No todo es contaminación allí :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Tres pájaros de ésta especie sobrevuelan la presa todos los días con sus vuelos acrobáticos y sus chillidos "chiou" característicos que se hacen a veces hasta molestos. Llama la atención como persiguen a las palomas no dejándolas posarse en las barandillas de la presa....

----------


## REEGE

Perdiz roja!!! No veais como éstan los machos de perdiz roja hoy con el solecito que hace en el Fresnedas.......Que peazo canto tienen....

----------


## santy

Hoy con el sol no se porque estoy a cubierto, pero en unos gazpachos de los que hacemos por aquí no te cuento como están :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

A unos metros se nos paró en Llanes, ésta gaviota tan simpática...

----------


## REEGE

Hay un paraje natural y de ocio en mi pueblo donde existe un merendero donde dan sombra cientos de estos Pinos Piñoneros...

----------


## REEGE

El lugar que todo mortal no se deberia quedar sin visitar.................

----------


## sergi1907

Es un paisaje precioso.
Lástima que los asturianos no se animen a participar. Seguramente nos dejarían fotos de postal :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Hay que darse un bañito

----------


## tescelma

Aquí va mi aportación, este "bicho" me lo encontré en tierras Alistanas por la cola del embalse de Ricobayo. No se lo que es, pero el tamaño que tenía era superior a un palmo de los míos (y no tengo la mano pequeña precisamente).
Yo diría que es una polilla, pero de un tamaño descomunal.



Por cierto Reege, en que embalse pescaste el animalejo de la última foto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

No tengo ni idea de lo que es, lo pescó un chaval, en el puerto de Tazones, alli en Asturias y no pude resistirme a tocarlo y a echarme una fotillo con él...

----------


## Luján

> No tengo ni idea de lo que es, lo pescó un chaval, en el puerto de Tazones, alli en Asturias y no pude resistirme a tocarlo y a echarme una fotillo con él...



La última foto, la que copio abajo, lo ue estás tocando es una sepia, un cefalópodo (animal que tiene las patas (tentáculos) en la cabeza) marino muy apreciado porque está de vicio a la plancha con aceite, ajo y perejil. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Yo estoy acostumbrado a ver las sepias Blanquitas del Mercadona...
O ya hechas por la parienta y ni pensar que seria una de ellas, pensaba que era más bien una especie de calamar... que rica que está como dices!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Yo estoy acostumbrado a ver las sepias Blanquitas del Mercadona...
> O ya hechas por la parienta y ni pensar que seria una de ellas, pensaba que era más bien una especie de calamar... que rica que está como dices!!!



La sepia del mercadona es esa misma, pero limpia, sin piel ni tripas.


En el mar se puede ver cómo pueden cambiar de color. Es algo impresionante.

Si tuivera el escaner cerca te pondría una cutre-foto de una sepia que pillé buceando.

EDIT: este es el primer video que he pillado en Youtube de una sepia nadando. Si te fijas en su párpado (por llamarlo de alguna forma) se puede ver como cambia de color.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXgpyVicCI

si veo otro mejor ya lo pondré

----------


## REEGE

El zorro también abunda en la parte norte del Guadalquivir y es muy fácil verlo al amanecer cruzando por los caminos y adentrándose por el monte...

----------


## jasg555

Pez casi autóctono, traído por los romanos a la Península Ibérica.
Cultivada en la edad media por monjes en Extremadura y Salamanca, especialmente en la comarca de la Vera, con fines alimenticios.

En esas épocas era la única manera de comer pescado con cierto grado de frescura.
 Perteneciente a la cultura popular, siendo no pocas las fiestas de la Tenca que se celebran en esas zonas.

Se puede encontrar en los mercados de Salamanca como un pescado más, su carne es muy sabrosa, nutritiva y limpia.

 Se podía encontrar en embalses extremeños y de una amplia zona de España. Era muy frecuente en Entrepeñas y Buendía y los embalses de la cuenca del Tajo, en Valmayor, en el Vellón, etc...
 Sus poblaciones se han visto esquilmadas debido a los depredadores alóctonos como el lucio y el black bass, desgraciadamente como tantos otros peces autóctonos.

Actualmente, se conservan principalmente en charcas y embalses cuidados por el pueblo al que pertenecen, y alguna población aislada.

 Es un pez que se mueve por los fondos, alimentándose en ellos, pacífico. Es muy resistente, soporta unos niveles de oxígeno muy bajos y unos altos grados de contaminación, motivo por el cual se utiliza como pez-muestra en los charcones de las depuradoras urbanas, para demostrar a los visitantes que el agua sale limpia (perdonad, me estoy conteniendo la risa ahora)

 Estos ejemplares de la foto, son un cardúmen que compré en la piscifactoría Tencas de Casaseca en el 2004 y que mantengo en mis estanques. Las tengo mucho cariño:

----------


## Calatravo

También conocido como trucha fontana o trucha de montaña. Pez originario de América introducido al igual que la Trucha Arco Iris. Si os fijais el elemento distintivo de este salmónido son las aletas inferiores de color rojizo terminando en un borde de color blanco.Este pez necesita una pureza en las aguas y una temperatura así como niveles de oxigeno que hacen imposible que viva en agaus alejadas de las alturas. 
En España lo podemos encontrar en los Pirineos. Se introdujo en la Laguna de Peñalara, cerca de Rascafria (Madrid) pero se vió que era negativo para otras especies y en la actualidad está erradicado.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Pasado mañana 14 de marzo de 2010, haran 30 años qué nos dejo, este gran amante de la naturaleza y los animales, al cual quiero recordar aqui Don Feliz Rodriguez de la Fuente y darle las gracias por todo lo que nos enseño y seguira enseñando a generaciones futuras, gracias a su legado. ¡¡Descanse en paz!!

Que gran programa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "El hombre y la tierra"

El Lobo uno de sus grandes documentales.

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que somos muchos los que aprendimos a amar a la naturaleza gracias a él. Fue una gran pérdida que nos impactó a todos :Frown:

----------


## santy

Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros me uno en su recuerdo y desde aquí nuestro pequeño homenaje a Félix. 
El nos enseño a ver la naturaleza y a los animales de una forma distinta, fue un pionero en medio ambiente, y con el hubo un antes y un después en este País en  su campo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he contemplado un ejemplar de ésta especie en la coronación de la presa y me a sorprendido su belleza.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.
Estas fotos son de la reserva de Sebes. Tenía prisa y no he podido parar mucho así que si os interesa en una o dos semanas puedo haceros un reportaje :Smile: 






Espero que os gusten.
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Estupendas fotos Sergi, pues cuando puedas nos haces el reportaje, ¡qué claro qué interesa!, por lo menos a mi.

Gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Tres cervatillos o corzos o algo así cerca de Benagéber.




Vimos más, pero no se querían dejar fotografiar.

----------


## cuesta25

Estimados amigos, siguiendo este hilo del foro sobre flora y fauna, hago hoy mención especial a Feliz Rodriguez De La Fuente, en el aniversario de su nacimiento. Un recuerdo del hombre que tanto hizo por acercarnos el respeto y pasión por nuestra flora y fauna.
Creo que en dias como hoy es bueno acordarnos de su figura para que siga vivo el espíritu de respeto a nuestro medio ambiente.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Estimados amigos, siguiendo este hilo del foro sobre flora y fauna, hago hoy mención especial a Feliz Rodriguez De La Fuente, en el aniversario de su nacimiento. Un recuerdo del hombre que tanto hizo por acercarnos el respeto y pasión por nuestra flora y fauna.
> Creo que en dias como hoy es bueno acordarnos de su figura para que siga vivo el espíritu de respeto a nuestro medio ambiente.
> Un saludo amigos.


Más razón, imposible.
Acertadísima idea Cuesta25
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## santy

Amigo Cuesta25, ya lo dije pero lo repito, me uno a ti en este homenaje.
parte de los animalillos que había hoy en Pétrola y Horna.

Un aguilucho lagunero. Había dos parejas pero en las otras fotos hay que tener mucha imaginación para verlos :Big Grin: 


Un grupo de fochas(no pongo el nombre popular que suena feo y la gente se ríe cuando lo dices)


Unos flamencos, y os garantizo que es Albacete :Big Grin: 


Perdón por la calidad pero el zoom de la cámara no da más de si :Confused: . un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Dándole de comer en un parque de Gijón, cerquita del estadio Molinón...
Pocos animales más simpáticos que las ardillas...

----------


## REEGE

No las distingo bien, son fochas morunas(Fulica cristana) o fochas comunes(fulica atra)... supongo que seran comunes pues la moruna en esa zona lo veo casi imposible y además no abunda mucho.
Un saludo y la foto de los flamencos me hubiese gustado hacerla a mi pues nunca los he visto en libertad y es un ave que me encanta.

----------


## REEGE

Muere atropellado un lince ibérico en Ciudad Real 

Su presencia en la zona pudo ser debida al temporal de lluvia 

Una hembra joven de entre 2 y 3 años de edad de lince ibérico (Linx pardina) ha aparecido este miércoles muerta en la carretera que une San Lorenzo de Calatrava con la pedanía de Huertezuelas, en Ciudad Real, tras ser atropellada por un vehículo. 

Según ha explicado el delegado provincial de la Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente, Juan José Fuentes, el ejemplar ha sido hallado atropellado esta mañana por un agente medioambiental de la Junta de Comunidades que no se encontraba de servicio, pero que se ha encargado de recoger el cadáver del animal. 

Fuentes ha señalado que el ejemplar ha sido trasladado al centro de recuperación de la fauna silvestre de Albacete, donde se le va a practicar la autopsia para confirmar si el atropello ha sido la causa de la muerte. 

El delegado de la Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente ha añadido que en el lugar donde ha aparecido muerto este ejemplar no se tenía constancia de la presencia del lince ibérico. 

De hecho, el animal se encontraba en "fase de dispersión", intentando colonizar nuevos territorios y, con toda probabilidad, no ha podido volver a su territorio por la crecida de los arroyos y ríos motivados por las abundantes lluvias de la última semana. 

La zona en la que ha aparecido se encuentra "relativamente" próxima al parque natural de Andújar, lugar donde se concentra la mayor población de lince ibérico de España. 

El delegado ha señalado que la presencia de esta hembra joven en este lugar puede estar motivada por el temporal de lluvias, que puede haber provocado que "se hubiera despistado y haya acabado vagando por la zona". 

Desplazada por la lluvia 
En cualquier caso, ha afirmado , "todo son conjeturas en estos momentos y por lo que nos inclinamos más es por el hecho de que la hembra se haya visto desplazada por la lluvia". 

Fuentes ha indicado que el atropello de este ejemplar pudo suceder el martes y es posible que la persona que lo atropelló no se diera cuenta de lo que había pasado, si se produjo en un momento en el que la lluvia era especialmente intensa. 

Los estudios que ha realizado en los últimos años, en la región han puesto de manifiesto que existe una población de una quincena de de ejemplares, que estaría compuesta por tres hembras reproductoras, dos machos, cuatro jóvenes (dos machos y dos hembras) y seis cachorros. 

Desde 2002, la Consejería ha identificado 16 muestras de lince en zonas de los Montes de Toledo Centrales y Orientales y Sierra Morena Oriental y Occidental. 

Castilla-La Mancha, a diferencia de otras comunidades como Castilla y León, Andalucía y Madrid, dispone de un Plan de Recuperación desde septiembre de 2003, que recoge objetivos como el mantenimiento de su hábitat y el aumento de la disponibilidad de alimento para el lince. 


Fuente y/o medio: Agencia EFE Ciudad Real 
Fecha: 3-1-10

----------


## santy

Hola REEGE, creo que son fochas comunes que son las que hay por aquí, cuando quieras te pones en contacto conmigo y te llevo a ver los flamencos, y además intentamos acercarnos y sacarles unas buenas fotos, de paso puedo contactar con los familiares de Pétrola que me tienen prometido llevarme a buscar un bando de unas 20 avutardas que hay también por allí, yo no las he visto, pero les tengo ganas.
Lo del lince es una verdadera lástima, por desgracia quedan muy pocos.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Pues si que me gustaria ver por fin una buena colonia de flamencos, pues son preciosos... Ah, más o menos ésto es lo que vas a ver? :Wink:

----------


## santy

Exactamente, las conozco por fotografía, y por desgracia he visto ya dos ejemplares disecados en casa de dos "amigos" cazadores, impresiona ver el tamaño y la belleza de estos pájaros, sobre todo los machos. Y de los flamencos lo dicho, cuando quieras.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

El Flamenco rosado o el Ave Fénix

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



La relación entre hombre y flamenco en el ámbito mediterráneo ha sido siempre estrecha. Los egipcios lo consideraban como un animal fabuloso capaz de arder cada día para resurgir al siguiente de sus propias cenizas; el mito del Ave Fénix tuvo continuidad en la antigua Grecia donde fue denominado Phoenicopterus, palabra adoptada por los zoólogos para designar a uno de los principales géneros de esta zancuda. El bellísimo espectáculo que ofrecen los bandos de flamencos cuando levantan el vuelo al alba o durante el ocaso, mostrando entonces el color escarlata vivo de sus coberteras alares, debió ser sin duda fuente de inspiración para los creadores de este hermoso y conocido mito. Para los pragmáticos romanos estos animales tenían otro interés menos fantástico; su musculosa lengua constituía un exquisito manjar, reservado tan sólo a algunos privilegiados paladares. También fueron aprovechados como fuente de alimento sus huevos y destruidas sus colonias de cría en las salinas industriales lo que influyó en la disminución, tanto de las áreas de distribución, como en el número total de ejemplares de esta huidiza zancuda que antaño debió ser una de las más abundantes del área mediterránea. 
Los flamencos constituyen un grupo de aves que a lo largo de su historia evolutiva se han especializado en la colonización de aguazales salinos e hipersalinos. Taxonómicamente están divididos en cuatro especies, una de las cuales (Phoenicopterus ruber) presenta tres subespecies. Aparecen ampliamente distribuidas por las regiones templadas de la cuenca mediterránea, África, Suroeste de Asia y algunas áreas de Centro y Sudamérica. Los fósiles más antiguos de flamencos se remontan al Mioceno; según estos registros hace más de 10 millones de años estas zancudas ocupaban también la mayor parte de Europa, Norteamérica y Australia.


La subespecie que se observa en la Península Ibérica, el flamenco rosado (Phoenicopterus ruber roseus), se distribuye de forma discontinua por África, Suroeste asiático y Europa meridional, desde el nivel del mar, hasta los 3.100 m de altura que se alcanzan en Dasht-e-Nawar (Afganistán). Su población mundial se estima en unas 800.000 aves, de las que aproximadamente el 10% viven en el Mediterráneo Occidental, distribuyéndose en saladares costeros de Francia, España, Marruecos, Argelia y Túnez y de algunas islas, como Cerdeña y Baleares. Este núcleo mediterráneo mantiene cierto grado de intercambio con las poblaciones mauritanas y senegalesas, flujo que se establece gracias a la existencia de algunos humedales que bordean al Desierto del Sahara. 

La población del Mediterráneo Occidental se reproduce principalmente en La Camarga francesa (Delta del Ródano) y en las lagunas malagueñas de Fuente de Piedra, ambas situadas sobre antiguas salinas; en esta última localidad llegan a concentrarse hasta 80.000 flamencos durante la formación de la colonia de cría, que se produce a mediados de marzo y pueden nacer más de 10.000 pollos cuando las condiciones climáticas e hídricas son óptimas. También existen referencias de nidificación en las Marismas del Guadalquivir, en las Salinas de Santa Pola (Alicante) y en las de Trinidad en el Delta del Ebro. Así mismo, en años especialmente lluviosos, ha llegado a reproducirse con éxito en Iriki y otros puntos de Marruecos y en algunos aguazales de la región tunecina de Schott Djerid. 

Características principales 
Estas aves han desarrollado un conjunto de adaptaciones anatómicas y fisiológicas que les permiten ocupar los niveles superiores de las cadenas alimenticias de los saladares que habitan. Sus largas patas de cigüeña y su desproporcionado cuello de garza les capacitan para explotar las zonas profundas de las lagunas, donde no pueden hacerles competencia otras pequeñas zancudas como los limícolos; sus pies palmeados, como los de los patos, les facilitan remover y andar sobre el fango, así como nadar con destreza.  
Pero sin duda es su grotesco pico el órgano adaptado más característico de este grupo de aves. Su configuración anatómica lo convierte en una eficaz herramienta para el filtrado de los lodos donde se encuentran las partículas alimenticias que componen su dieta. Las mandíbulas, rodeadas por laminillas córneas, actúan como un cedazo que criba el fango gracias a la acción de succión y expulsión del mismo desde su cavidad bucal y que realiza mediante su musculosa lengua. 
La estrecha relación entre el flamenco y los medios salinos ha conllevado a interesantes procesos coevolutivos con otras especies también ligadas a estos hábitats. Es el caso de Flamingolepis ligoloides, un invertebrado perteneciente al mismo género que los helmintos parásitos humanos (cestodos) y cuyo huésped es el crustáceo Artemia salina, parte fundamental de la dieta del flamenco rosado.  En ocasiones se alimentan de camarones (Palaemonetes sp.), picoteando entonces frenéticamente la superficie del agua para capturarlos. Cabe destacar que los tonos rojizos que caracterizan su plumaje, que tienen una importancia fundamental durante el período reproductor, proceden directamente de las ricas fuentes de pigmentos carotinoides que se encuentran en algunos de los microorganismos que componen su dieta.
Durante las paradas nupciales que se inician a partir de febrero, los machos adultos exhiben un complejo cortejo que, a modo de danza ritualizada, realizan de forma sincronizada. El objetivo es atraer a las hembras con las que mantendrán vínculos monogámicos que podrán continuarse durante más de una estación. Los nidos se sitúan en apretadas colonias; de forma troncocónica están constituidos por barro y restos orgánicos de plantas, plumas, conchas, etc. Los huevos (generalmente uno) son incubados por ambos miembros de la pareja, eclosionando a los 28-31 días. Los pollos seminidífugos son alimentados inicialmente por sus padres mediante una secreción lipoprotéica, remotamente parecida a la leche de los mamíferos. Pasado un mes se alimentan por sí solos, formando bandos con otros jóvenes que se distinguen por el tono gris oscuro de su plumaje, pico y patas, mientras que son vigilados por los adultos como si de guarderías se tratase. A partir de julio comienzan a abandonar las áreas de nidificación para distribuirse por las zonas de invernada. 


Población almeriense 
El flamenco rosado o común es una especie característica de los saladares almerienses, observándose principalmente en las Salinas de Cerrillos, en los Charcones de Punta Entinas-Sabinar y en las Salinas de Cabo de Gata, donde se alcanzan concentraciones estivales de más de 3.000 aves. Otra localidad importante la constituían las Salinas de Guardias Viejas en El Ejido, que fueron destruidas deliberadamente durante 1998. 
Otras localidades visitadas esporádicamente por esta bella zancuda son las desembocaduras de los ríos Almanzora, Aguas, Antas y Andarax, la Rambla de Morales, las antiguas Salinas de Terreros en Pulpí y la Cañada de Las Norias.  

Los humedales almerienses son utilizados durante los movimientos migratorios entre Europa y África, como área de invernada y también como zona de veraneo cuando la mayoría de los aguazales ibéricos y Norteafricanos están secos o alcanzan sus mínimos hídricos, mientras que estos permanecen casi ajenos al estiaje por su propia dinámica hidrogeológica. Se ha podido demostrar mediante la lectura de anillas (amarillas las de Camarga y naranjas las de Fuente de Piedra actualmente blancas-) la importancia que las salinas almerienses mantienen sobre el núcleo de población del Mediterráneo Occidental y especialmente para la colonia de nidificación de Fuente de Piedra. En ocasiones los individuos adultos que nidifican en esta última localidad se desplazan para alimentarse hasta los saladares almerienses, cuando la escasez de agua y de nutrientes los obligan ha realizar estos heroicos esfuerzos para mantener a sus polladas. 
Destacan varios intentos de nidificación del flamenco en las Salinas de Cabo de Gata a lo largo de las dos últimas décadas; a finales de los ochenta se construyó un islote artificial para potenciar el asentamiento de una colonia de la cría que, imitando modelos ensayados con éxito en la Camarga francesa, supuso aquí un rotundo fracaso. 
La más importante de estas tentativas fue, sin duda, la realizada durante 1990 en la que participaron más de 750 parejas de aves adultas, con el resultado final de 388 nidos construidos y la puesta de tres huevos. 
El fracaso reiterado en el éxito reproductor se debe principalmente a las molestias a las que son sometidas las colonias de cría, con el libre deambular de personas, el sobrevuelo de aeronaves, la entrada en el recinto de predadores como el jabalí y otros mamíferos predadores, o la descoordinación entre los ciclos biológicos y la actividad salinera que produce la inundación de las áreas de nidificación; situaciones todas ellas controlables con más dosis de imaginación y de diálogo que de inversión económica, si existiera la sensibilidad y la voluntad necesarias para corregirlas, más cuando se trata de un espacio incluido en el Convenio Ramsar sobre Zonas Húmedas de Importancia Internacional y parte integrante de una Reserva de la Biosfera. 

El asentamiento de una nueva colonia de cría en Almería contribuiría a garantizar el futuro de la población del Mediterráneo Occidental que, actualmente, depende no sólo de la buena gestión de humedales como Fuente de Piedra, sino de algo menos controlable como son los prolongados períodos de sequía durante los que quedan inertes éste y otros puntos de nidificación de la especie en la cuenca mediterránea.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he tenido en la presa una grata visita. Siempre que tengo un rato libre subo con mis prismáticos nuevos (que me ha comprado mi chica) a dar un paseo por coronación y estando un rato quieto me ha pasado no muy alto un AGUILILLA CALZADA...

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con aves:

¿Cuervos? cerca del embalse del Buseo:


Urraca en campos del embalse de Peñarroya:

----------


## REEGE

La foto de los cuervos... es que en esa foto, los picos blanquean, y según mi libro de la Seo, los cuervos tienen el pico totalment negro... ¿seguro que son cuervos? O es que es un reflejo del sol!!!
Creo que son CHOVAS...

----------


## Luján

> La foto de los cuervos... es que en esa foto, los picos blanquean, y según mi libro de la Seo, los cuervos tienen el pico totalment negro... ¿seguro que son cuervos? O es que es un reflejo del sol!!!
> Creo que son CHOVAS...


Pues seguro seguro, no. Por eso lo he puesto entre ¿?

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con la zona de Peñarroya-Lagunas de Ruidera:

Una autovía de hormigas en Peñarroya


Este cangrejo de la Laguna Santos Morcillo (Ruidera) se me puso "farruco" cuando me acerqué a él


Esos peces estaban en el naciente de la Laguna Santos Morcillo de Ruidera

----------


## santy

Esos peces son "perca sol", no se hacen mas grandes de unos 12 ó 14 cm. pero son muy voraces, y esquilman los nidos y los alevines recién nacidos de las otras especies En Albacete, en el Jucar, han aparecido ya en varias zonas debido a repoblaciones ilegales ya que su pesca y su trasporte en vivo es muy fácil.

----------


## Luján

> Esos peces son "perca sol", no se hacen mas grandes de unos 12 ó 14 cm. pero son muy voraces, y esquilman los nidos y los alevines recién nacidos de las otras especies En Albacete, en el Jucar, han aparecido ya en varias zonas debido a repoblaciones ilegales ya que su pesca y su trasporte en vivo es muy fácil.


Gracias, en peces de río estoy pez (nunca mejor dicho). En cambio en los de mar me defiendo bastante mejor.

----------


## santy

Yo al contrario, a pesar de que también pesco, de los peces de mar conozco 4 mal contados :Big Grin: , de los de río estoy un poco más puesto :Cool:  o por lo menos debería ya que, y esto que quede entre nosotros, soy uno de los dos vocales del consejo provincial de pesca de Albacete :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Que ganas tenía de verlas... Ésta mañana, mientras pintaba unas arquetas me pasaban por encima con sus vuelos acrobáticos...¡¡¡¡PRIMAVERA!!!!

La golondrina común (Hirundo rustica) es una de las aves migratorias más conocidas del mundo, perteneciente al género de los Passeriformes. Tiene un admirable sentido de la orientación y recuerda los lugares de un modo sorprendente, siendo capaz de encontrar su nido del año anterior. Se alimenta de insectos que captura en el aire.

Puede llegar a medir hasta 19 cm de largo, posee un pico corto, alas fuertes y largas en proporción al cuerpo. Su cuerpo aerodinámico está adaptado para vuelos rápidos y de largo recorrido. Sus alas estrechas y su cola ahorquillada le permiten maniobrar con facilidad: puede dar rápidos giros para perseguir a su presa. Construyen sus nidos con barro y hierba, y suelen fijarlos a vigas de madera y paredes. El color de la cabeza, del lomo, alas y de la cola es de un negro azulado brillante, el de la frente y cuello, rojo herrumboso, y en el pecho y vientre es blanco amarillento.

----------


## REEGE

Ya empiezan a ser masivamente visitados por las abejas... Y tienen un aspecto impresionante. La flora, preferentemente monte bajo y la fauna, caza menor,acuaticas,rapazes,rabilargos,golondrinas... Hacen de éste lugar en primavera un sitio que no hay que dejar de visitar...
Como todos los demás embalses de éste foro, ya que cada uno esconde un encanto!!!

----------


## REEGE

Sus dimensiones son escándalosas...

----------


## Quini

Algunos de mis " bishos " ...
Una mariposa que se coló en casa , un galápago autóctono , un pollo de pinzón , una langosta , y una mantis .

----------


## Quini

Algunos mas ...
Una salamanquesa , un abejorro , un sapo enorme , una avispa " levantandole " la presa a una anraña en sus narices y una culebrita de agua ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que la diversidad de bichitos que andan por ahí sueltos... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui van un par de fotos de aguilas que no se si podreis ver bien cerca del embalse de Jose Toran.

----------


## Quini

> Aqui van un par de fotos de aguilas que no se si podreis ver bien cerca del embalse de Jose Toran.


¿ No son buitres ?

----------


## REEGE

El Cochino Jabalí, una de las piezas de caza más buscados por los cazadores españoles, nos ha visitado éste puente de San José, en la zona donde quemamos las ramas de las podas, en la Presa de Fresnedas... Espéctaculares sus huellas y sus muestras...

jabalí.

(Del ár. hisp. ǧabalí, y este del ár. clás. ǧabalī, de monte).


1. m. Mamífero paquidermo, bastante común en los montes de España, que es la variedad salvaje del cerdo, del cual se distingue por tener la cabeza más aguda, la jeta más prolongada, las orejas siempre tiesas, el pelaje muy tupido, fuerte, de color gris uniforme, y los colmillos grandes y salientes de la boca.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿ No son buitres ?


Si puede que sean buitres pero no estoy seguro... :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> Si puede que sean buitres pero no estoy seguro...


 Yo creo que son buitres.

----------


## santy

Un caracolillo que había por ahí dando un paseo :Smile: , tomada este domingo en la sierra, pero fijaros en la segunda foto el tamaño del bicho :EEK!:  :EEK!:  la palma de mi mano mide 10 cm. me he pasado un buen rato buscando a que especie  pertenece, y creo que es un hélix pomatia o caracol de borgoña, de los que le gustan a los franceses. desconocía su existencia en Albacete.




Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Me comentaron hace un tiempo que existían unos caracoles endémicos de la sierra, pero que estan casi extinguidos por su sobreexplotación.

Por la descripción que me dieron, podría ser uno de los que tienes en la mano.

En fin, a ver si algun dia de estos me pongo con la helicicultura  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Hace ya unos meses encontré estas libélulas en el Turia, cerca de Gestalgar y la Peña María.





Me costó horrores conseguir una buena imagen de esta libélula azul.

----------


## santy

Hola Salut, no se si será la especie que me comentas, pero te puedo decir que nunca los había visto, y hacía ya unos años que no iba por la sierra, pero de pequeño pasé muchos años llendo todos los veranos, y muchos fines de semana durante el resto del año, y salía a buscar caracoles en cuanto llovía, pero guardándome el secreto del sitio en donde estaban por motivos obios, te puedo decir que en una zona de unos 40 metros cuadrados vimos 12 o 14 ejemplares, y que todos se quedaron allí tan contentos, solamente me traje un caparazón que encontre sin inquilino :Big Grin: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitas fotos las de las libelulas :Wink:  :Wink:  y tambien valla pedazo de caracol :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Salut

^^ La verdad es que uno se siente tentado a pensar que el santy tiene una mano enana  :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

Bueno, bueno, para que veáis que no soy un exagerado (por aquello de pescador :Big Grin: ) os dejo unas fotos de todos los que encontramos, y de el caparazón vacío que me traje con unas referencias válidas. El soporte es de una tarrina de cds en el que la tengo en cuarentena, es que leí anoche que las conchas vacías hay que guardarlas unos días en un recipiente cerrado porque puede ir dentro algún bicho :Confused: 


Un saludo. :Cool:

----------


## Quini

> Hace ya unos meses encontré estas libélulas en el Turia, cerca de Gestalgar y la Peña María.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me costó horrores conseguir una buena imagen de esta libélula azul.


Hola , es un " caballito del diablo " , si acercas el dedo a la superficie del agua y aguantas un poco mira lo que puede pasar ...

----------


## Luján

> Hola , es un " caballito del diablo " , si acercas el dedo a la superficie del agua y aguantas un poco mira lo que puede pasar ...


Impresionante.

En mi tierra a cualquier clase de libélula la llamamos caballito del diablo, y te aseguro que las que había por alli (cada vez se ven menos) eran bastante más grande que éstas.

Te aseguro que la azul que yo fotografié no se acercaba ni de coña. La imagen está tomada con el objetivo 40-150 a máxima ampliación. Estaba como a 2 metros y medio y bastante inquieta.

----------


## Quini

> Impresionante.
> 
> En mi tierra a cualquier clase de libélula la llamamos caballito del diablo, y te aseguro que las que había por alli (cada vez se ven menos) eran bastante más grande que éstas.
> 
> Te aseguro que la azul que yo fotografié no se acercaba ni de coña. La imagen está tomada con el objetivo 40-150 a máxima ampliación. Estaba como a 2 metros y medio y bastante inquieta.


Yo hice esta el verano pasado en La Adrada ( Avila ) en un arroyo , estuve un rato intentandolo por que se lo vi hacer a un amigo y al final la pillé .

----------


## Luján

Estas son imágenes de algunas flores silvestres que me han llamado la atención en mis escapadas a la naturaleza.

Cerca de Loriguilla




Allá por Ruidera


¿Es posible que un pino sufra de cáncer? viendo la siguiente imagen creo que sí. Cerca de Contreras.

----------


## pevema

Hola, hoy en mi escapada pantanera me encontré con estas graciosas cabritas, solo faltaba Heidi :Big Grin: 






Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola, hoy en mi escapada pantanera me encontré con estas graciosas cabritas, solo faltaba Heidi


Y Pedro no estaba por allí?????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nautilus

pero...no es un corzo???

 :Confused: 


Luján:

Me encantan tus fotos!!

Felicidades.

Precisamente estoy planeando volver al embalse del Atance (del que soy admiradora) para recoger unas cuantas flores para un cuadrito de flores prensadas que estoy haciendo, y que por allí está cuajado de todo:

Viboreras, rosáceas, madreselva...de todo..

Saludetes

----------


## pevema

Hola Nautilus, no son corzos, son cabras montesas jovenes, el corzo tiene los cuernos ramificados  :Big Grin: 

Lázaro, Pedro se vé que estaba con Heidi de juerga  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

La nutria es un animal ligado al agua y muy sensible a la contaminación. Hace años era una especie común en los cursos altos y medios de los ríos, pero hoy es mucho más raro, debido a la presencia de detergentes, aceites y residuos de las aguas fluviales. Así que no lo dudes, donde hay nutrías el agua está limpia.
Durante la obra de la presa del Fresnedas, era habitual ver a el mamífero indicador por excelencia de AGUAS LIMPIAS...
Hoy en día en los alrededores de la presa no se sabe nada, de éste simpático ánimal de nuestra fauna fluvial!!!

----------


## Luján

Aqui os dejo unas imágenes, la primera de un rebaño de cabras que pastaban en las laderas del río Serpis, en Alicante.



Y la otra de un nido de procesionarias en un pino, cerca del embalse de Tibi, también en Alicante

----------


## juanmaes

"¿Es posible que un pino sufra de cáncer? viendo la siguiente imagen creo que si. Cerca de Contreras."

Hola Luján
Estas formaciones se conocen popularmente como "escobas de brujas" y son producidas por un hongo del género Taprhina. El hongo secreta unas sustancias que estimulan el sobredesarrollo de una rama del pino. De alguna forma si podría equipararse a un cáncer, por el carácter descontrolado del crecimiento.
Saludos

----------


## Luján

> "¿Es posible que un pino sufra de cáncer? viendo la siguiente imagen creo que si. Cerca de Contreras."
> 
> Hola Luján
> Estas formaciones se conocen popularmente como "escobas de brujas" y son producidas por un hongo del género Taprhina. El hongo secreta unas sustancias que estimulan el sobredesarrollo de una rama del pino. De alguna forma si podría equipararse a un cáncer, por el carácter descontrolado del crecimiento.
> Saludos


Muchas gracias por la información.

Yo lo comparaba con un cáncer porque la zona afectada tiene unos colores vivos preciosos mientras que el resto del árbol parece enfermo.

----------


## REEGE

En una boda que fuimos en Sevilla, a la Finca de los Peralta, hicieron un espectáculo ecuestre alucinante, y conseguí ésta foto tan chula...
Azabache............ era el Caballo!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En una boda que fuimos en Sevilla, a la Finca de los Peralta, hicieron un espectáculo ecuestre alucinante, y conseguí ésta foto tan chula...
> Azabache............ era el Caballo!!!


Muy buena... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Nautilus

> Hola Nautilus, no son corzos, son cabras montesas jovenes, el corzo tiene los cuernos ramificados 
> 
> Lázaro, Pedro se vé que estaba con Heidi de juerga 
> 
> Un saludo


Sí, es verdad, es qe no les había visto bien la cuerna..

Aporto mi granito de arena.

Estupendas vistas del atardecer en los arrozales de Sevilla, Navidad del 2009



Garcilla Cangrejera (se ve un poco mal)



Huellas de erizo:

----------


## santy

> El lugar que todo mortal no se deberia quedar sin visitar.................


Cierto amigo REEGE, como he dicho en el hilo de los Lagos de Covadonga, me vine maravillado de esas tierras.
Este ternero estaba en la bajada de dichos lagos, y el pájaro en el chiringuito que hay en lo alto, no se que especie es, mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto, siempre les he llamado mosquiteros :Confused: 
 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Un mosquitero seguro que no es, parece una Bisbita o un Acentor.

----------


## pevema

Hola Santy, creo que se trata de una bisbita, en mi pueblo las llamamos pipitas, y es muy parecido a los mosquitero, pero estos tienen motas.

Un saludo

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias por la información, tomaré nota :Big Grin: .
Un saludo. :Cool:

----------


## santy

Acabo de recordar que tenía esta foto de un pollo de búho chico que encontré en un bidón, llamé al centro de recuperación de aves y vinieron a recogerlo.



y ya de paso os enseño la fauna que habita en mi casa :Smile: 

¿a que parecen piolín y silvestre? :Big Grin: , pues son tal cual, el día que me descuide el gato se lo va a merendar :Cool: . El canario se llama "Pajarete", y el gato "Ron", tiene once meses, y ya pesa 7 kilos :Confused: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí os dejo alguna de las fotos que hice en la zona de Despeñaperros el día 3 de Abril de 2010...

----------


## sergi1907

Así estaba hoy el embalse de Riba.roja

----------


## FEDE

Bonitas fotos Sergi, qué contento sé ven esos patos y esos cormoranes tomando el sol  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Me encanta la foto de la Garceta común y el Cormorán...
Se parece a las parejas de novios que se enfadan... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ,cada uno en un lado sin mirarse a la cara!!! :Wink: 
Las aves, como comparten territorios, lo saben hacer mejor que el hombre!!!
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas fotos, y REEGE vaya pedazo de hormigas cerca del rio despeñaperros no?

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias a todos.
Cada sábado me acerco a ver el estado de este embalse y no había conseguido fotografiarlos de forma tan clara, quizás al ser aquí en Cataluña el día de la mona estaban esperando a que alguien les diera un trozo :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias Reege, no tenía ni idea de que se llamaran así, una cosa más que aprendo en el foro :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Me encanta la foto de la Garceta común y el Cormorán...
> Se parece a las parejas de novios que se enfadan...,cada uno en un lado sin mirarse a la cara!!!
> Las aves, como comparten territorios, lo saben hacer mejor que el hombre!!!
> Un saludo.


 Lamentablemente la protección de la que ha gozado el cormorán en los últimos años, ha hecho crecer su población de forma desmesurada y ha colonizado zonas en las que nunca ha estado.
En invierno está diezmando las poblaciones piscícolas, en concreto las trucheras. Está siendo un desastre, provocando la total desaparición de especies autóctonas en zonas muy delicadas. 

Afortunadamente la CEE ya lo ha desprotegido, ahora sólo falta que se le declare especie cinegética.

 No estoy en contra del cormorán, sólo de que esté en zonas en las que antes no estada y en las que la densidad de peces no es suficiente para su mantenimiento.

----------


## REEGE

Yahoo!   NOTICIAS  

Naturaleza 
El nacimiento de dos nuevos linces en La Olivilla (Jaén) eleva a cuatro los nacidos en cautividad este año.
martes, 30 de marzo, 19.00

 Se espera que esta temporada nazcan alrededor de una decena de cachorros SEVILLA, 30 (EUROPA PRESS) La hembra de lince ibérico 'Camarina' dio a luz hoy a dos cachorros en el centro de cría en cautividad de La Olivilla (Jaén), lo que eleva a cuatro el número de linces ibéricos nacidos esta temporada de cría, la cual se presenta complicada, ya que sólo han copulado ocho de las 27 hembras seleccionadas para esta campaña de reproducción y la mitad de los ejemplares sufren una infección renal. Seguir leyendo el arículo
Según informó la Consejería de Medio Ambiente en un comunicado, los cachorros se encuentran "en perfecto estado de salud" y están siendo atendidos por 'Camarina' a pesar de su inexperiencia, pues es madre primeriza.

En este caso 'Camarina', una hembra nacida en cautividad en 2006 e hija de 'Saliega' y 'Garfio', se ha apareado con 'Cuco', un ejemplar de Sierra Morena de idéntica edad que se incorporó al programa de cría en 2007.

Con estos nuevos nacimientos son ya cuatro los cachorros nacidos en cautividad durante esta temporada. La primera camada nació el pasado 13 de marzo resultante del emparejamiento entre 'Dama', una hembra nacida en cautividad en 2007 --de ascendencia genética de la población de Sierra Morena-- y que ya fue madre el año pasado, y 'Candiles', un macho nacido en 2006 proveniente de Sierra Morena.

Actualmente el programa de conservación Ex - Situ del lince ibérico cuenta con 72 ejemplares repartidos entre los centros de cría en cautividad de El Acebuche (Huelva), La Olivilla (Jaén), Silves (Portugal) y el Zoobotánico de Jerez, que colabora como centro asociado.

El programa de Cría en Cautividad comenzó en 2005, cuando sacó adelante dos cachorros de este felino considerado en de mayor peligro de extinción del planeta, cifra que se superó al año siguiente con tres cachorros, también en 2007 con siete cachorros, en 2008 con 13 cachorros y en la pasada temporada con 15.

Para la presente campaña reproductora del programa de cría en cautividad se habían seleccionado 27 hembras con potencial reproductor, 21 adultas, siete de ella primerizas y seis subadultas, repartidas en los centros de El Acebuche (Doñana), La Olivilla (Jaén) y el Zoobotánico de Jerez, pero sólo han copulado ocho debido a las abundantes lluvias de este año, que retrasan el ciclo estral de las hembras

----------


## REEGE

INFORMADOR.COM.MX

Nacen los dos primeros linces ibéricos concebidos en cautiverio en Portugal
Nota Medio Ambiente| Portugal| Animales. 
Lince Ibérico especie que se ha reducido hasta quedar en las dos centenas. 
Coincide con el nacimiento de otros cuatro linces ibéricos en tres centros de reproducción de España en la actual temporada de cría
Nacieron el pasado domingo en el Centro de Reproducción del Lince Ibérico de Silves

LISBOA, PORTUGAL.- Los dos primeros linces ibéricos concebidos en cautiverio en Portugal nacieron el pasado domingo en el Centro de Reproducción del Lince Ibérico de Silves (CRLI), según confirmaron hoy a Efe fuentes de esta institución. 

Las dos crías nacieron de parto natural y son las primeras de Azahar, una hembra de cinco años que fue la primera en trasladada desde España al centro de Silves en octubre de 2009, y de Drago, otro de los 16 linces transportados al CRLI, creado para preservar esta especie en peligro de extinción. 

Este anuncio coincide con el nacimiento de otros cuatro linces ibéricos en tres centros de reproducción de España en la actual temporada de cría. 

La ministra de Medio Ambiente de Portugal, Dulce Pássaro, destacó en declaraciones a la agencia Lusa que la "noticia de los dos primeros nacidos en cautiverio es una buena noticia, y más teniendo en cuenta que este año se celebra el Año Internacional de la Biodiversidad". 

Pássaro agregó que "si todo va bien", espera que "estos y otros animales sean liberados y repueblen la naturaleza" de Portugal donde estos felinos no son avistados en libertad desde la década de 1980. 

En el Centro de Reproducción del Lince Ibérico de Silves -que contó con una inversión de 3.6 millones de euros- viven 16 linces ibéricos que llegaron gradualmente de España durante 2009. 

El CRLI, situado en la región del Algarve, en el sur del país, es uno de los principales instrumentos del plan de conservación de la especie realizado en colaboración con España, como parte del acuerdo bilateral firmado en 2007. 

La finalidad de este programa con respaldo europeo es lograr el establecimiento de una población de felinos viable desde el punto de vista ecológico, genético y socio-geográfico en la Península Ibérica. 

Asimismo, persigue la reintroducción de los felinos en las áreas de distribución histórica de la especie, para lo que el Instituto de Conservación de la Naturaleza portugués pretende recuperar el ecosistema de su hábitat natural y garantizar su sostenibilidad. 

Para ello se prevé la implantación en el entorno de Silves, entre otras condiciones medioambientales, de una población estable de conejos silvestres, el principal alimento del lince, cuyas poblaciones se han visto diezmadas por enfermedades y la acción humana. 

A principios del siglo XX existía una población de unos 100 mil linces ibéricos, que se han reducido hasta quedar en las dos centenas que se encuentran en libertad en la actualidad.


QUE BUENAS NOTICIAS PARA LOS AMIGOS DE LOS ANIMALES!!! :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

El bravo animal que podemos ver por toda nuestra geografía Española.....
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo vi en las noticias pero gracias por poner la información sobre los linces...a ver si tiran "palante" y siguen saliendo nuevos cachorros en cautividad...

Jaja, muy buena la foto del torito... :Big Grin: , pero hombre...ahi no, puestos a subirse, hay que subirse al lomo o a la cabeza... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Cada día más, vemos nuevos decorados en nuestras vidas...........
Las flores silvestres comienzan su particular desfile en las proximidades del Rio Fresnedas:

Aqui teneis las típicas Margaritas silvestres!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Sorprendente este árbol justo en la pared de la presa de Siurana

----------


## Nautilus

> Sorprendente este árbol justo en la pared de la presa de Siurana


Hala, que cosa tan graciosa   :EEK!: 

ver de como en lo artificial crece lo natural..

----------


## REEGE

El Visitante más revoltoso de la Presa de Fresnedas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## santy

Lo del árbol en la presa de Siurana es curioso y bonito :Smile: , y el amigo REEGE me ha dejado con la boca abierta por la foto tan preciosa del avión :EEK!: . Te has lucido REEGE. :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Creé el Post, FLORA Y FAUNA, pensando que sería interesante y entretenido para todos nosotros, y para que también aprendamos de nuestra madre tierra, sus seres vivos del mundo natural, pues no entendería nuestras zonas húmedas sin animales, flores, árboles, aves... Y gracias a vosotros se superaron las 3000 visitas en poco más de un mes.
Muchas Gracias a todos y sigamos colgando fotos de los seres que tanto necesitamos a nuestro alrededor!!! Un saludo amigos mios.

----------


## maria fresnedas

Con un pez, que ni sé como se llama.............

----------


## ben-amar

> Con un pez, que ni sé como se llama.............


Chula la foto del avion, intentaré averiguar que clase de pez es ese; marece un barco varado, con los ojos de buey. 

Me ha gustado y ha despertado mi curiosidad.
Reege, en cuanto pueda, intentaré hacer unas fotos de la fauna que visita Cordobilla, Malvasías, garcetas, garzas reales, etc.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Los Órganos, son un monumento natural de las montañas de el paso de Despeñaperros, éste paraje, se ve invadido ahora por obras, ya que pronto ése puente que se alza sobre las carreteras que lo cruzan ahora mismo, será la via de paso que pronto comunicará Andalucia con Castilla la Mancha. Ahorrará tiempo y accidentes, pero el Impacto Ambiental de la zona es evidente... Hoy en día, el hombre mira más por sus comodidades, que por la Naturaleza que nos rodea. Una pena amigos.

----------


## REEGE

Se llama NOMEOLVIDES y también hay otra que se llama NOMEOLVIDES DE AGUA, una en zonas secas y otra en zonas húmedas!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui teneis una foto e un lince Iberico que hice en un zoo hace ya unos meses. Es una pena que estos felinos tan bonitos este en perigro de extincion.

----------


## santy

Un par de cosas típicas de la primavera, la primera está muy rica revuelta con un huevo :Big Grin: , la segunda no la he probado ni pienso hacerlo :Cool: 

Un esparrago silvestre.


después de mucho buscar en internet, creo que es un tipo de seta que crece en los bosques de encinas y pinos y que se llama Sarcosphaera.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Juer con la seta...madre mía que cosas se ven por ahí.

La verdad es que es fea de cojines... :Big Grin: 

Cuando la he visto pensé que era algún bicho que quería zamparse la cámara... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Hola F. Lázaro, es un tipo de seta muy curiosa, es como una lámina carnosa de un par de milímetros de grosor, y muy frágil, esta tendría unos 7 u 8 centímetros de grande, y son dos juntas. En la zona en donde hice la foto, salen muchas pero la verdad es que por feas son curiosas de ver.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Espero pronto poder visitar éste magnifico ejemplar de Pinus Nigra de más 39 metros de altura conocido como Pino del Galapán, en Santiago de la Espada!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espero pronto poder visitar éste magnifico ejemplar de Pinus Nigra de más 39 metros de altura conocido como Pino del Galapán, en Santiago de la Espada!!!


Pedazo cacharro...madre mía  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Esa foto me recuerda a la encina milenaria que hay en Zarza de Montánchez (Cáceres), llamada "La Terrona". Fijaros que cacharra, el tronco que tiene y fijaros en la persona que está sentada... :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  : 

http://www.fotonatura.org/galerias/f...12001288yD.jpg

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Mi compañía en el embalse de Flix



Después os pondré la sorpresa que he tenido hoy en el embalse de Utxesa

Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Mirar que preciosidad me he encontrado en Utxesa

----------


## REEGE

Gracia Sergi... Un cygnus olor... El famoso Cisne Vulgar, la verdad es que es muy escaso y difícil de ver! Que suerte de poder verlo tan cerca!!! Un saludo y un sitio propio para aves, eh! :EEK!:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas imagenes Sergi, da gusto ver imagenes como estas, muchas gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mirar que preciosidad me he encontrado en Utxesa


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Simplemente...espectacular. Que suerte... :Smile: .

Fíjate en la segunda imagen, parece que se pone en esa pose para salir guapo en tu objetivo... :Big Grin: 

Gracias por las imágenes  :Wink: .

Un saludo.

----------


## zapata0076

Aporto mi granito de arena, un preciosa trucha fario autóctona del sur, un indicador de aguas limpias y oxigenadas. Pescada la semana pasada a mosca y devuelta a su medio, para que se haga grandota y nos de más alegrias

Captura y Suelta por favor.



Un saludo!

----------


## REEGE

Pues yo hoy os pongo unas florecillas, de las que visten la zona del embalse de Fresnedas... Las abejas, aunque con retraso, ya comienzan a trabajarlas...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui llevais tres fotos de amapolas y margaritas y otras dos de un aracrán(escorpión), que he hecho en esta semana.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías Reege y embalses al 100% :Smile: 

Esta primavera nos está dejando paisajes llenos de color.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

La oropéndola (Oriolus oriolus) es una especie de ave paseriforme, el único miembro de la familia Oriolidae. Es propia de las regiones templadas del hemisferio norte. Inverna en los trópicos, para después emigrar a Europa y Oriente Medio para pasar el verano.

 Características  [editar]Hembra. Cuerpo negro plateado, alas negras con mancha azul y cola negra con esquinas rojas. Pico rosa, patas gris azulado e iris rojo.

Hembra. Por encima verde oliva, por debajo, blancuzca, débilmente rayada de rojo oscuro en el pecho; alas y cola rojas oscuras con el amarillo menos extendido y menos vivo.

Jóvenes. Las oropéndolas jóvenes son semejantes a la hembra, pero con pico gris e iris pardo. Wikipedia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Curioso y bonito pajarillo, tiene que ser bonito escuchar ese pajaro.

----------


## jasg555

Un gran protagonista de nuestras masas de agua.

*Cangrejo autóctono:*


Conocido por todos los que tengan más de 30 años, existente en casi todos los cauces de la Península.
Prácticamente extinguido a causa del hongo Asfanomicosis Astaci y por la competencia con el cangrejo rojo, inmune al mismo.

*Cangrejo Rojo o de las Marismas:*



Introducido por la administración, procedente de Norteamérica en los arrozale de las marismas del guadalquivir, para dar a los agricultores una posibilidad de ingresos debido a la pérdida de rentabilidad del cultivo del arroz.

Auténtico causante de la extensión del citado hongo y por ende de la casi extinción del cangrejo autóctono.

*Cangrejo Señal:*



Le debe su nombre a las manchas blancas de las pinzas. Se está introduciendo sobre todo en la Cuenca del Duero, Navarra y La Rioja ya que es de la familia de nuestro autóctono y al parecer es resistente al hongo.

 Quedan una poblaciones muy reducidas del cangrejo autóctono en algunos rincones de Teruel, Guadalajara y Cuenca, bastante secretas. Se estánhaciendo estudios para su reintroducción, aunque es bastante complicado por el asunto del hongo y el cangrejo rojo. También tiene el problema de que es fértil a lo 8 años, mientras que el rojo creo que lo es a los 4.

 Sería un exitazo volver a verlos en nuestros ríos.

----------


## jasg555

Uno de los peces ibéricos autóctonos que más me gusta es el barbo. ya lo hemos visto en alguna ocasión, pero como es la época de remonte, pues creo que es bueno ver alguno:

Estas fotos son del año pasado, sacadas con un tf móvil, debajo del embalse de Molino de la Hoz, bajo el Puente del Retamar, río Guadarrama.
Las saqué con alegría porque es de los primeros años que vuelve a haber remontes, aunque escasos, por la recuperación de la calidad del agua.

 Los señalo con el paint por la calidad de la foto:









 Esta es en acción de subida, no es mía:



Y desovando en el Ibor, río afluente del Tajo mínimamente regulado y próximamente sin regular.

----------


## REEGE

Por las mañanas decenas de conejos se cruzan muy cerca de la presa mientras me dirijo a trabajar!!!Corren que se las pelan....

----------


## sergi1907

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy he estado en el embalse de Los Canchales haber si hacía un buen repertorio de aves y "patos"  :Big Grin: , pero la mayoría están en pleno proceso de cría, así que no se dejan ver apenas.

Pero el viaje ha merecido la pena, he tenido a un milano negro encima de mi pescuezo, parecía que iba a venir a por mí  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , aquí os dejo algunas que le he pillado al milano y también a una grajilla:

Grajilla:



Milano negro:





Esta última sale así porque justo pasó por encima de mi cabeza, y al tener puesto el zoom sale así de borroso. Aún así, la vista es impresionante... :Big Grin: 



Haber si termina ya la época de cría y pego una mañanita por allí, porque hay una población faunística impresionante, hay de todo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Estos se pasean por el canal de riego Genil-Cabra

Y así de curiosa se muestra mi leona

----------


## cuesta25

> Estos se pasean por el canal de riego Genil-Cabra
> 
> Y así de curiosa se muestra mi leona


Amigo Ben-amar, cuando tenga cachorritos acuerdate de mi y me das uno... jjejejeje. Me gustan esos perritos chicos mucho.
Un saludo amigo-

----------


## ben-amar

> Amigo Ben-amar, cuando tenga cachorritos acuerdate de mi y me das uno... jjejejeje. Me gustan esos perritos chicos mucho.
> Un saludo amigo-


Amigo mio, ten por seguro que así será. :Wink: 
Pero por ahora tendras que esperar, igual que yo, estoy deseando tener una cria suya pero no sé si es que es de la otra acera, que parece que nó, ó es que es muy suya y muy delicada escogiendo. :Confused: 

ES cariñosisima y juguetona, ademas de acosadora de conejos, ratones y gatos.
¡Hasta le planta cara a las culebras! :EEK!: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> estoy deseando tener una cria suya pero no sé si es que es de la otra acera, que parece que nó, ó es que es muy suya y muy delicada escogiendo.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuesta25

Amigos, hoy en mi visita al pantano...

Hermosas las carpas o barbos (desde mí ignorancia no los distingo):

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/7...1005041511.jpg

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2...1005041454.jpg

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/7...1005041453.jpg


Un saludo amigos.

----------


## Luján

> Amigos, hoy en mi visita al pantano...
> 
> Hermosas las carpas o barbos (desde mí ignorancia no los distingo):
> 
> [...]
> 
> Un saludo amigos.


Hola Cuesta, Iba a editar tu post para poner las fotos directamente y no lo he hecho ya que eran demasiado grandes.

Intenta reducir el tamaño de las imágenes al subirlas (con 1024px de ancho, que es el equivalente a un monitor de 17'' bastará)

----------


## aberroncho

En el embalse de Malpasillo en Jauja (Córdoba) hay muy variada vegetación, pero hay algo que destaca sobremanera en ambas orillas del embalse, la cordobesa y la sevillana, y son los espárragos silvetres que es una fuente de ingresos para muchas personas en los meses de Diciembre a finales de Abril, aunque este año todavía en el mes de Mayo se pueden recoger en menor cantidad.
Como muestra aquí os dejo unas fotos de estos espárragos.





Otra planta característica que hay en las laderas próximas al muro de la presa es la pita que al parecer las sembraban para que al arraigarse sirvieran de contención de estas laderas y así evitar corrimientos.

----------


## cuesta25

> Hola Cuesta, Iba a editar tu post para poner las fotos directamente y no lo he hecho ya que eran demasiado grandes.
> 
> Intenta reducir el tamaño de las imágenes al subirlas (con 1024px de ancho, que es el equivalente a un monitor de 17'' bastará)


Gracias por decirmelo Luján, es que la verdad no se me dá muy bién esto de las fotos y a veces me sucede eso. Intaré subirlas mas reducidas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Eso si que son ruedas de espárragos... :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/11/2010...s-1be00ca.html

----------


## santy

Estos son algunos de los animalillos que he visto esta tarde, dando un paseo por el río Júcar, y algunas de las plantas y flores que más me han llamado la atención.
Grajos, golondrinas, algún conejo, un par de perdices, y unos buenos bases a los cuales hay que respetar en esta época ya que están a punto de frezar.
     

La flor del cardo (espectacular), los tomillos en flor (con una olor que no veas), y otra planta de flores preciosas pero que desconozco su nombre.

----------


## REEGE

Yo aquí os pongo una noticia muy curiosa sobre el mayor dique construido por unos que precisamente no son hombres...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2010...s-5823964.html

----------


## culipardo

Bonitas fotos Santy, la primera no son grajas sino grajillas (Corvus monedula), nuestro cuervos más pequeños y más numerosos. Saludos.

----------


## santy

Curiosos animalejos los castores :Smile: .
Gracias por la aclaración culipardo, el caso es que los veía más grandes en las fotos que encontraba para compararlos :Big Grin: , en esta zona hay una colonia bastante numerosa, y ruidosa.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos: 

No sé qué son, pero está mañana he visto bastantes en Iznajar.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos: 
> 
> No sé qué son, pero está mañana he visto bastantes en Iznajar.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola FEDE:

Me parece que son carpas :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola FEDE:
> 
> Me parece que son carpas.


Exactamente  :Wink: ,  además no tienen mala pinta para tirar unos anzuelos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, aqui os traigo una nutria de los arroyos de la sierra de Baza, la que habita en el río Genil es algo menor y, por desgracia, ya quedan pocas.


Seguramente tendrá algo que decir a lo de pescar :Mad: 

Seguro que lo querria para ella, como seguramente así será :Smile: 

Y estos habitan en los embalses de Malpasillo y Cordobilla, aguas abajo de Iznajar. Entre Jauja y Puente Genil. Tambien en las lagunas que nos rodean: Tiscar, Amarga, etc.

----------


## zapata0076

Pescada con pardon de meana?? jejej. 

Esta ya toda una campeona

----------


## ben-amar

¡Buena, y bonita, presa, Zapata!
Se ve que se dió un buen día. :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he visto una pareja saltando de Aligustre en Aligustre, enfrente de la oficina del embalse, no he podido sacarles unas fotos pués han sido mucho más rápidos que yo, pero en el albúm de un artista de la fotografía, Sr. Ripoll, se muestra todo el esplendor de ésta diminuta ave...

----------


## carpa grande

hola amigos. tengo noticias sin confirmar de que se ha  levantado la restrinciones que pesaban  sobre la pesca y la navegacion..

----------


## jasg555

> hola amigos. tengo noticias sin confirmar de que se ha  levantado la restrinciones que pesaban  sobre la pesca y la navegacion..


 Sobre cual?

----------


## REEGE

En un curso del ministerio de medio ambiente en Madrid, coincidí con éste genio de la fotografía, que nos enseña las aves desde su cámara...

Una grandiosa foto del Abejaruco:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola chicos.

Se acerca el verano y con el calor los insectos. Pongo la foto de esta araña a ver si alguien la conoce y sabe de que tipo es, ya que sólo la he visto por Flix y me tiene intrigado.



Un saludo

----------


## Luján

esa imagen me recuerda a estas arañas que vimos en Les Coves de Vinromà, cerca de Torreblanca.

----------


## ben-amar

Lujan, la de la primera foto parece que lleva la puesta encima, ¿no?
Nunca me había fijado en la forma de las araña, no es un bicho que me llame la atención :Wink:  Para mí todas tienen 8 patas

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, la de la primera foto parece que lleva la puesta encima, ¿no?
> Nunca me había fijado en la forma de las araña, no es un bicho que me llame la atención Para mí todas tienen 8 patas


Pues sí, es toda una madraza.

A me me llama la atención cualquier bicho curioso, y estas arañas, por tamaño y colorido, lo son.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Esta bicha es fácil verla por la zona en la que vivo. Hacen unas telas enormes comparadas con las otras "redes"  :Big Grin: , y la telaraña se pega al cuerpo como la madre que la... que mal se quita  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Es venesona. La picadura duele, pero ni de lejos es peligrosa...un poquito de pomada, algún anti-de esos  :Big Grin:  y poco más  :Wink: , a esperar a que se baje el hinchazón  :Embarrassment: 

Mejor, os recomiendo no molestarlas ni tocarles la tela ni las plantas en donde se sujeta la tela, pues se ponen echas unas fieras  :Big Grin: . No les gusta mucho nuestra presencia que digamos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Son del género Argiope, pero el nombre específico ni idea, pues hay "ciento y la madre" y son muy parecidas entre ellas, y hay que tener buena vista para diferenciarlas. Aun así, creo que es la "Argiope trifasciata"  :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Es *venesona*. 
> 
> "Mejor, os recomiendo no molestarlas ni tocarles la tela ni las plantas en donde se sujeta la tela, pues se ponen echas unas fieras . No les gusta mucho nuestra presencia que digamos"...
> 
> Un saludo.


Pues entonces la lleva clara cuando la primera suelte por ahí la cantidad de crias que lleva encima :Frown: 
¿Se muda él ó le pide amablemente, con fuego a ser posible, que se vaya? :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Mirando éstos bichitos... le encuentro más parecido a ésta argiope!!!Aunque para mí son todas iguales :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mirando éstos bichitos... le encuentro más parecido a ésta argiope!!!Aunque para mí son todas iguales


Exactamente. Son muy parecidas entre ellas, cuesta de diferenciarlas que no veas  :Big Grin: , pero parece más a la que has dado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Así posaba para nosotros este sábado.



Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es una tórtola no? Aqui en Sevilla hay a centenares igual que palomas y gorriones. Tambien es abundantes la poblacion de mirlos, sobre todo en los parques.

----------


## sergi1907

> Es una tórtola no? Aqui en Sevilla hay a centenares igual que palomas y gorriones. Tambien es abundantes la poblacion de mirlos, sobre todo en los parques.


Así es, lo que más me sorprendió es lo que me pude acercar a ellas.

----------


## REEGE

Aqui os muestro algunas fotos de parte de la fauna afectada por la erupción!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Así es, lo que más me sorprendió es lo que me pude acercar a ellas.


Aquí, en el parque de Maria Luisa, está la plaza de las palomas en la al ofrecerles una especie de garbanzo(diria yo), se te suben todas encima.

----------


## culipardo

Foto de peonía silvestre (creo que Paeonia lactiflora) tomada en Cabañeros.

----------


## REEGE

Buena foto culipardo, vendría muy bien en el foro, mostrar imágenes de la variada y extensa Flora y Fauna que existe en ese paraíso interior de Castilla la Mancha, que es el Parque Nacional de Cabañeros.
Yo aún sorprendido pues mi compañero y yo vimos cuando nos dirigiamos a trabajar a las 7 de la mañana, en la carretera cerquita ya del poblado del Embalse, una pareja de corzos preciosos e inusuales pués cerca del embalse, el monte bajo es lo que predomina, y a éstos bichitos, les gusta estar muy bien cobijados como muestro en ésta foto...

----------


## REEGE

Noticia en Yahoo... de el descubrimiento de un nuevo Mamífero...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...i-64bc860.html

¿Que opinais?

----------


## REEGE

La Asociación de Turismo "Tierras de Granadilla" (Aturtigra) ha concedido el galardón 
El Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales recibe el premio a la Iniciativa Institucional por el programa de conservación en cautividad del lince ibérico en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres) 
El citado Organismo ha puesto en marcha en la zona un Centro de cría del lince en cautividad que está prácticamente terminado y que comprende una serie de edificios de distinto uso (como residencias de técnicos, laboratorio o zonas de cría 


El Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales ha recibido el premio a la Iniciativa Institucional de la Asociación de Turismo de Tierras de Granadilla por el programa de conservación en cautividad y reintroducción del lince ibérico en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres). 

El premio se enmarca en la IV Edición de Premios de Turismo a la difusión y promoción de la comarca de Trasierra Tierras de Granadilla y es un reconocimiento a la labor que viene realizando el Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales para la protección y conservación del lince ibérico en esta zona, con iniciativas como la puesta en marcha del centro de cría del lince en cautividad en Zarza de Granadilla. 

El Centro de cría del lince en cautividad está prácticamente terminado, se prevé la finalización de las obras durante el verano de 2010. El proyecto del Centro comprende una serie de edificios de distinto uso (como residencias de técnicos, laboratorio, zonas de cría de cachorros y cuarentenas) y la urbanización del entorno necesario para garantizar su buen funcionamiento. 

El premio se extiende a otras unidades del Ministerio, en concreto a las Direcciones Generales de Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural y de Medio Natural y Política Forestal por el esfuerzo conjunto, bajo una visión integrada de los beneficios que la protección y conservación de la biodiversidad pueden aportar al medio rural. 

21 de mayo de 2010 
(nota de prensa de la página del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino.)

----------


## jasg555

> La Asociación de Turismo "Tierras de Granadilla" (Aturtigra) ha concedido el galardón 
> El Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales recibe el premio a la Iniciativa Institucional por el programa de conservación en cautividad del lince ibérico en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres) 
> El citado Organismo ha puesto en marcha en la zona un Centro de cría del lince en cautividad que está prácticamente terminado y que comprende una serie de edificios de distinto uso (como residencias de técnicos, laboratorio o zonas de cría 
> 
> 
> El Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales ha recibido el premio a la Iniciativa Institucional de la Asociación de Turismo de Tierras de Granadilla por el programa de conservación en cautividad y reintroducción del lince ibérico en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres). 
> 
> El premio se enmarca en la IV Edición de Premios de Turismo a la difusión y promoción de la comarca de Trasierra Tierras de Granadilla y es un reconocimiento a la labor que viene realizando el Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales para la protección y conservación del lince ibérico en esta zona, con iniciativas como la puesta en marcha del centro de cría del lince en cautividad en Zarza de Granadilla. 
> 
> ...


 Me parece muy bien el premio, y la puesta en marcha del centro de reproducción.
Pero, la verdad, si ese dinero y el de su mantenimiento, se hubiera empleado en preservar el medio natural del lince y en cuidar las poblaciones de conejo, que es su principal forma de alimentarse, seguramente no tendríamos que hacer ningún centro de nada.

Lo paradójico es que primero me cargo el medio del lince, hago carreteras sin pasos, roturo fincas sin control ninguno, permito la caza indiscriminada del conejo y no pongo medios para que la mixomatosis no mate los que deja vivos la escopeta.
Luego se me ocurre lo del centro y a recibir premios. Encima de asociaciones de turismo.

La verdad es que no entiendo nada...

No es nada contra tí, Reege, faltaría más. Pero es que es delirante.

A ver si se hacen centros de reproducción de la boga de río y del barbo comizo, así como de la pardilla, el jarabugo, la bermejuela, el cachuelo, etc... Y así les dan premios.

Ah, no, que aunque el hábitat para que una boga sobreviva es tan importante ecológicamente como el de un lince, una boga no es tan bonita como un precioso gatito grande con pelos de punta en las orejas y no vende. Al fin y al cabo es un pescao sin colores.

En fin.

 Te pido perdón de nuevo, pero es que conozco a algunos tarugos que sin pegar un palo al agua, viven a costa de los pobres linces sin aportarles ninguna ventaja, haciendo informes y estudios interesados para empresas con mala conciencia que de esa manera dan imagen verde.

Y me pongo enfermo.

----------


## Quini

Hola a todos/as , por aquí os dejo unas fotos , la primera es para que veáis lo bien que nos quedan las camisetas y las gorras a mi hijo y a mi .
Como si el destino nos tuviera preparada una sorpresa agridulce el día del estreno de nuestra "indumentaria" campera , cuando ya nos disponíamos a recoger los trastos para regresar a casa después de una jornada de pesca , junto al coche me encontré este curioso espécimen de reptil , en un principio pensé que era una pequeña culebra pero ... sorpresa , cuando la recogí del suelo estaba muerta y al darle la vuelta me quedé alucinado , jamas lo había visto tan cerca y mucho menos en mis manos , solo lo había visto en algún documental , se trata de una especie de lagarto que apenas desarrolla sus patas , y su comportamiento al reptar es similar al de cualquier ofidio . La verdadera tragedia es que cuando lo encontré estaba muerto , lastima .
Un saludo .

----------


## REEGE

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anguis_fragilis

La mayoria de nosotros los confundimos con una pequeña serpiente, pero no...
Buena pesca Quini!!! Otro bichito más que conocemos gracias al foro.

Wikipedia

----------


## Quini

> Hola a todos/as , por aquí os dejo unas fotos , la primera es para que veáis lo bien que nos quedan las camisetas y las gorras a mi hijo y a mi .
> Como si el destino nos tuviera preparada una sorpresa agridulce el día del estreno de nuestra "indumentaria" campera , cuando ya nos disponíamos a recoger los trastos para regresar a casa después de una jornada de pesca , junto al coche me encontré este curioso espécimen de reptil , en un principio pensé que era una pequeña culebra pero ... sorpresa , cuando la recogí del suelo estaba muerta y al darle la vuelta me quedé alucinado , jamas lo había visto tan cerca y mucho menos en mis manos , solo lo había visto en algún documental , se trata de una especie de lagarto que apenas desarrolla sus patas , y su comportamiento al reptar es similar al de cualquier ofidio . La verdadera tragedia es que cuando lo encontré estaba muerto , lastima .
> Un saludo .


Os dejo la información que he encontrado ... LUCION "EL LAGARTO SIN PATAS"

El lución (Anguis fragilis) es un lagarto sin patas y de cuerpo cilíndrico, que puede llegar a medir como máximo unos 50 cm de largo y tiene la cola larga, ligeramente más corta que el conjunto formado por la cabeza y el tronco, pero a menudo la tiene más corta porqué tras romperse y separarse del cuerpo se regenera poco. El lución, como hacen muchas lagartijas y lagartos pero ninguna serpiente, cuando se siente en peligro por el ataque de un posible depredador libera la cola. No la hace caer quién la coge, sino que tiene un mecanismo muscular destinado a su desprendimiento. La cola desprendida mantiene el movimiento durante un tiempo durante el cual fácilmente puede atraer la atención del posible depredador, lo cual puede permitir la fuga de lo que queda de lución. A diferencia de las serpientes, el lución, como corresponde a un lagarto, tiene párpados móviles que le permiten cerrar los ojos y, a ambos lados de la parte posterior de la cabeza, un par de pequeños y cortos conductos auditivos cuyos orificios de entrada se encuentran en un pliegue de la piel que es difícil de ver. El color de los luciones es variable pardo, gris, rojizo. Las hembras tienen a menudo un línea oscura sobre fondo claro que sigue la columna vertebral, y los lados y el vientre oscuros, mientras que los machos son de coloración más uniforme, pero pueden tener manchas azules. Los luciones se alimentan sobretodo de babosas, lo que hace que sean especialmente abundantes a los lugares húmedos, como por ejemplo los bosques de ribera. Destacan por su longevidad. Se han citado casos de 54 años de supervivencia en cautividad. Los luciones macho luchan fieramente durante la época de apareamiento. El ejemplar de las fotografías es una hembra con el extremo de la cola regenerado. 

http://nyita.iespana.es/Imagenes/Ago...alencia031.JPG 
http://www.vertebradosibericos.org/reptiles/angfra.jpg

----------


## jasg555

Yo he tenido la suerte de poder ver uno en mi propia casa,pasando al anochecer en Guadalajara. De unos 35 cm.  Hace unos 10 años. Nunca he visto otro.

Y es más ágil de lo que parece.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo he visto un par de ellos, uno lo rescaté de una piscina, ya muerto y otro ``corria´´ por el pasto cerca de una arroyo en una calurosa tarde de julio. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui llevais la foto de un pavo real y un pato.

----------


## ben-amar

> Aqui llevais la foto de un pavo real y un pato.


Mola el pavo cuando lleva la cola abierta pero que grito mas chungo que tiene :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy hemos quitado de varios pinos ésta enemiga tan voraz!!!

----------


## santy

Unos animalejos que había ayer dando una vuelta por las Lagunas de Ruidera:
Un bando de buitres sobrevolando Peñarroya.


Una familia de somormujos.


Y por último, el más curioso de todos, un gallipato, curioso anfibio de la familia de los tritones. Esas protuberancias amarillentas que tiene a lo largo del cuerpo son unas verrugas, por las cuales cuando se siente amenazado, pueden asomar  la punta de las costillas, a modo de espinas, impregnadas de veneno, pero dicen que aun así es inofensivo. Yo por si acaso no lo toqué. No había visto nunca ninguno, y me pareció bastante bonito.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## culipardo

Ayer yendo hacia el estrecho de las Hoces, en Puebla de Don rodrigo(Ciudad Real) me encontré con esta lagartija de largo rabo.

----------


## REEGE

La lagartija colilarga (Psammodromus algirus) es un miembro de la familia Lacertidae propio de los países ribereños del Mediterráneo occidental: Francia, Italia, Portugal, España y el Magreb. Su hábitat natural es el bosque mediterráneo y las zonas de matorral, así como los campos de cultivo.
Wikipedia.

Yo también las he visto por el Fresnedas...Si te pilla desprevenido, te llevas un buen susto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si te pilla desprevenido, te llevas un buen susto...


y tanto... :Big Grin: , si no le ves las patas, es clavadita a una cobra... :Big Grin: , imagínate el susto que te pega.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> y tanto..., si no le ves las patas, es clavadita a una cobra..., imagínate el susto que te pega....
> 
> Un saludo.


... pero..., ?de verdad que te daría tiempo a sacarle parecidos? :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Hoy de camino hacía Madrid, entre Villacañas y Alcázar había una laguna repleta de éstas... :EEK!: 
(Aves de la ría de Ajo)

----------


## REEGE

Muy curioso                                                                         http://www.faunatura.com/index.php?tag=nuevas-especies Fotonatura...

----------


## REEGE

26/05/2010
En la inauguración de la Jornada sobre el Día Europeo de los Parques 
El MARM resalta el alto valor natural y cultural de los Parques Nacionales 
La Directora del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales ha resaltado la importancia de estos espacios naturales que, si bien suponen el 0,69 por ciento de la superficie en España, albergan 86 de los 120 habitats certificados por la UE


La Directora del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, Olga Baniandrés, ha participado hoy en la inauguración de la Jornada que, organizada por Europarc y la Fundación Biodiversidad del MARM, se ha celebrado hoy en Madrid con motivo del Día Europeo de los Parques, con el que se conmemora la declaración de los primeros Parques Nacionales europeos en 1909, y que este año se enmarca en la celebración del Año Internacional de la Diversidad Biológica. 

En este marco la Directora ha destacado el alto valor natural y cultural de los Parques Nacionales señalando que si bien ocupan un 0,66 por ciento de la superficie nacional, albergan 86 de los 120 habitats certificados como de interés comunitario presentes en España. 

También ha destacado Olga Baniandrés algunos de los valores naturales de estos espacios la singularidad de su flora y fauna, y de sus formaciones geomorfológicas, resaltando no solo su faceta de cara a la conservación de la naturaleza, sino también sus objetivos sociales y económicos orientados a garantizar los servicios que proporcionan estos ecosistemas. 

En su intervención la Directora ha subrayado la importancia de las acciones de conservación que promueve el MARM en estos espacios naturales, que en el año 2009 supusieron una inversión de 34 millones de euros, además de las subvenciones que desde el MARM se destinan a la población del área de influencia socioeconómica de los parques para promover del desarrollo sostenible de esas zonas por valor de 10 millones de euros. 

También ha destacado una de las líneas de actuación del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, la destinada a la cooperación con países en desarrollo, a través de un compromiso de aportación económica del 2,5 por ciento del presupuesto del OAPN para promover las sostenibilidad en los espacios protegidos de terceros países. 


26 de mayo de 2010

----------


## culipardo

Para los que os guste la fotografía de naturaleza y queráis colaborar en la semana de la Fundación Felix Rodríguez de la Fuente, del 30 de mayo al 6 de junio podéis aportar fotografías. La página donde tenéis la información es: 

http://www.biodiversidadvirtual.org/...io/testing/262

----------


## REEGE

Hoy he trabajado de tarde en el embalse, y la poca gente que va a visitarlo, pués después de la Gran Avenida, y ya al 81%, sin morbo y una camino de 3km bastante malo, sólo sabe decirme:
-Tú aquí sólo... te tienes que aburrir una barbaridad!!!
En primer lugar, no suelo aburrirme pués siempre hay algo que hacer, y en segundo lugar, sólo...
Para nada, y que mala pata no llevar al trabajo la cámara y no esconderse un poco de las aves que visitan éste embalse:
oropéndolas,abuvillas,mirlos,bisbitas,rabilargos,g  orriones,perdices,palomas,chovas piquirrojas,avión roquero, golondrinas, garzas,somormujos,cormoranes,ánades azulones...
Y hoy he tenido que ver el animal que más respeto me dá...

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo algunas imágenes de flora y fauna al rededor del embalse de El Pintado.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Indagando y buscando sitios, donde encontrar, visitantes del río Fresnedas, aguas abajo del embalse del mismo nombre, he encontrado muchos de los pobladores de éste paisaje mitad manchego, mitad andaluz, y si alguno sois amantes de los pájaros, una ruta por ésta zona, no la olvidareis facílmente:

A lo largo de este recorrido el viajero puede encontrar especies tan singulares y distintas como Zampullín Común, Cormorán Grande, Avetorillo, Garceta Común, Garza Real, Cigüeña Negra, Ánade Real, Buitre Leonado, Buitre Negro, Alimoche, Culebrera Europea, Agulilla Calzada, Águila Azor-Perdicera, Gavilán, Azor, Perdiz Roja, Andarríos Chico, Andarríos Grande, Tórtola Europea, Cuco, Búho Real, Chotacabras Cuellirrojo, Vencejo Pálido, Vencejo Real, Martín Pescador, Abejaruco, Cogujada Montesina, Totovía, Avión Zapador, Collalba Negra, Avión Roquero, Golondrina Daúrica, Bisbita Común, Lavandera Cascadeña, Petirrojo, Roquero Solitario, Zorzal Charlo, Curruca Capirotada, Curruca Zarcera, Ruiseñor Bastardo, Mosquitero Musical, Mosquitero Silbador, Papamoscas Gris, Papamoscas Cerrojillo, Mito, Alcaudón Común, Arrendajo, Corneja Negra, Rabilargo, Gorrión Moruno, Pinzón Vulgar, Jilguero, Verderón Común, Camachuelo, Picogordo, Escribano Soteño y Escribano Montesino. Es el mejor lugar en la provincia para observar el raro Mirlo Acuático.

----------


## sergi1907

A la entrada del embalse de Riudecanyes tranquilamente dándose un baño :Smile:

----------


## santy

Unas truchas fario que han mordido la cucharilla esta tarde, y que vuelven a estar nadando tranquilamente en el río. Son preciosas, las dos primeras son pequeñas, pero la última, calculo que rondaría entre 800gr y un Kg. He sacado otra como la segunda, pero no le he hecho fotos.

   

Un saludo, y a los compañeros pescadores del foro, recordad, siempre CAPTURA Y SUELTA.

----------


## ben-amar

Magnificos ejemplares, gracias por las fotos.
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Unas truchas fario que han mordido la cucharilla esta tarde, y que vuelven a estar nadando tranquilamente en el río. Son preciosas, las dos primeras son pequeñas, pero la última, calculo que rondaría entre 800gr y un Kg. He sacado otra como la segunda, pero no le he hecho fotos.
> 
>    
> 
> Un saludo, y a los compañeros pescadores del foro, recordad, siempre CAPTURA Y SUELTA.


Magnífico ejemplar el último. Pero recuerda, captura y suelta pero no utilices potera, cambiala por un anzuelo y sin muerte. Y no utilices la cucharilla.
Esas magníficas fario tienen muchas posibilidades de morir semanas después de una infección.
 Y no estamos de farios como para eso.

 Para practicar una pesca de la trucha sensata y con el menor daño posible, pesca a mosca. Es más satisfactorio y menos dañino.

----------


## REEGE

Ah, las truchas, no puedes llevartelas a casa??? Yo, la verdad, que de pesca no entiendo mucho, pero, es que en el pantano de la Bolera, venía un camión y las echaba desde coronación al agua, y al día siguiente, cuando la gente se enteraba, se ponía el embalse hasta la bola de pescadores, que tras pagar una cuota, podían llevarse, creo que 2 ejemplares por "barba", a su casa...
No sé, igual los ríos funcionan de otra forma. Gracias, pescadores, por cumplir por las normas y por ser cuidadosos con la naturaleza......(algunos) pués hoy, me he tirado la tarde, recogiendo basuras de las márgenes de la presa y no veaís como estaban, de latas, litronas, botes de maíz,plasticos...

----------


## ben-amar

> Ah, las truchas, no puedes llevartelas a casa??? Yo, la verdad, que de pesca no entiendo mucho, pero, es que en el pantano de la Bolera, venía un camión y las echaba desde coronación al agua, y al día siguiente, cuando la gente se enteraba, se ponía el embalse hasta la bola de pescadores, que tras pagar una cuota, podían llevarse, creo que 2 ejemplares por "barba", a su casa...
> No sé, igual los ríos funcionan de otra forma. Gracias, pescadores, por cumplir por las normas y por ser cuidadosos con la naturaleza......(algunos) pués hoy, me he tirado la tarde, recogiendo basuras de las márgenes de la presa y no veaís como estaban, de latas, litronas, botes de maíz,plasticos...


Pues tienes suerte de no estar en Iznajar, son 30 km de orillas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ni con el BMW :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Ah, las truchas, no puedes llevartelas a casa??? Yo, la verdad, que de pesca no entiendo mucho, pero, es que en el pantano de la Bolera, venía un camión y las echaba desde coronación al agua, y al día siguiente, cuando la gente se enteraba, se ponía el embalse hasta la bola de pescadores, que tras pagar una cuota, podían llevarse, creo que 2 ejemplares por "barba", a su casa...
> No sé, igual los ríos funcionan de otra forma. Gracias, pescadores, por cumplir por las normas y por ser cuidadosos con la naturaleza......(algunos) pués hoy, me he tirado la tarde, recogiendo basuras de las márgenes de la presa y no veaís como estaban, de latas, litronas, botes de maíz,plasticos...


 Vamos a explicarlo. Una *fario es una trucha autóctona*, aunque de vez en cuando echan alguna trucha común europea.
Y una fario es una joya genética que no nos podemos permitir el lujo de perder así como así. Además las farios de cada río (las que quedan) están perfectamente adaptadas a las condiciones de ese río.
Esas truchas están en grave peligro de extinción, como lo puede estar un lince o un quebrantahuesos, pero no son tan bonitas en un folleto de auxilio.

 Que existan esas farios es una prueba fundamental para que el río en donde vive se sepa que está vivo, que no es un canal sin biodiversidad.

Sus enemigos son los embalses sin sentido, es decir, sin escalas de remonte, sin simular las épocas de crecida, etc..., la pesca intensiva y sobre todo furtiva, la contaminación y la pérdida de frezaderos de grava por una mala regulación del río.


Las truchas que echan en tu embalse ni son truchas ni son ná, son como de plástico, y se utilizan para calmar las ansias desaforadas de los carniceros, que no se pueen denominar pescadores.
Además esas truchas son portadoras de enfermedades que acaban con las autóctonas, como pasó con el cangrejo, y mientras pescan las de plástico, si entra una de las fario, el carnicero se lo calla y al zurrón.

Un verdadero pescador no va a pescar truchas de esas, a no ser que sea para entrenar. Y lo que pesca lo suelta con el menor daño posible. prefiere pescar una y devolverla de las buenas, que 100 de las de plástico.

Además estudia el medio, analiza el ciclo biológico de los insectos de los que se alimenta la trucha, utiliza una mosca que los imite e intenta engañarla con anzuelos sin muerte. Luego la suelta con cuidado y así disfruta con un daño mínimo.

Además, fuera de temporada, asociaciones de pescadores de verdad suelen dedicar jornadas a limpiar frezaderos, a quitar árboles muertos del río y a colaborar con las autoridades en la consevación del río. Motivo por el cual, les suelen dejar hacer concursos en ríos interesantes porque saben que no van a dañar el medio.

En definitiva, hay carniceros y pescadores, y cuando he visto esas farios con las poteras y cucharillas, me ha dado un vuelco el corazón. Máxime cuando sé que esos anzuelos les han podido hacer una infección que en un par de semanas las mata.

----------


## jasg555

Descripción del lucio y su introducción el los años 60:

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...04/15/049.html

Es increíble el descerebramiento de aquellos años.

Dice cosas de película.

----------


## REEGE

Una pena entonces, pués conozco a muchisimos más carniceros, que pescadores...y pensaba que era al contrario!!! :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Una pena entonces, pués conozco a muchisimos más carniceros, que pescadores...y pensaba que era al contrario!!!


 Es normal, hay muchos pescadores de captura y sartén, como si estuviéramos en los años del hambre.

No te preocupes, los carniceros ensucian el nombre de los que lo hacen bien.

Hoy en día cada vez es mayor el nº de pescadores/conservacionistas, preocupados por la conservación del río y la buena gestión de los embalses. En Provincias como Guadalajara y Cuenca se están trabajando razonablemente bien los cotos sin muerte.
Y ese es el futuro.

Si buscas en San Google, por ejemplo AEMS, verás las actividades que realizan como voluntariado.

 Yo no entiendo el gusto de pecar una pobre trucha arco iris que se ha soltado en el río la semana pasada después de criarse en un estanque. Los primeros días de suelta no come, y luego se tira a todo. No está adaptada al medio, y en muchos casos transmite enfermedades.

Pero, como dijo el Maestro: Hay gente pa tó.

----------


## culipardo

> Es normal, hay muchos pescadores de captura y sartén, como si estuviéramos en los años del hambre.
> 
> No te preocupes, los carniceros ensucian el nombre de los que lo hacen bien.
> 
> Hoy en día cada vez es mayor el nº de pescadores/conservacionistas, preocupados por la conservación del río y la buena gestión de los embalses. En Provincias como Guadalajara y Cuenca se están trabajando razonablemente bien los cotos sin muerte.
> Y ese es el futuro.
> 
> Si buscas en San Google, por ejemplo AEMS, verás las actividades que realizan como voluntariado.
> 
> ...


Te agradezco la explicación porque los que no entendemos de pesca pensamos que todo es igual. Por cierto, preciosa la trucha fario.

----------


## culipardo

> Indagando y buscando sitios, donde encontrar, visitantes del río Fresnedas, aguas abajo del embalse del mismo nombre, he encontrado muchos de los pobladores de éste paisaje mitad manchego, mitad andaluz, y si alguno sois amantes de los pájaros, una ruta por ésta zona, no la olvidareis facílmente:
> 
> A lo largo de este recorrido el viajero puede encontrar especies tan singulares y distintas como Zampullín Común, Cormorán Grande, Avetorillo, Garceta Común, Garza Real, Cigüeña Negra, Ánade Real, Buitre Leonado, Buitre Negro, Alimoche, Culebrera Europea, Agulilla Calzada, Águila Azor-Perdicera, Gavilán, Azor, Perdiz Roja, Andarríos Chico, Andarríos Grande, Tórtola Europea, Cuco, Búho Real, Chotacabras Cuellirrojo, Vencejo Pálido, Vencejo Real, Martín Pescador, Abejaruco, Cogujada Montesina, Totovía, Avión Zapador, Collalba Negra, Avión Roquero, Golondrina Daúrica, Bisbita Común, Lavandera Cascadeña, Petirrojo, Roquero Solitario, Zorzal Charlo, Curruca Capirotada, Curruca Zarcera, Ruiseñor Bastardo, Mosquitero Musical, Mosquitero Silbador, Papamoscas Gris, Papamoscas Cerrojillo, Mito, Alcaudón Común, Arrendajo, Corneja Negra, Rabilargo, Gorrión Moruno, Pinzón Vulgar, Jilguero, Verderón Común, Camachuelo, Picogordo, Escribano Soteño y Escribano Montesino. Es el mejor lugar en la provincia para observar el raro Mirlo Acuático.


Te agradecería que dieras un poco más de detalles: de donde sale la ruta, si está señalizada, la dificultad, si se puede hacer con niños...Me gustaría apuntarla en la agenda de rutas pendientes.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Te agradecería que dieras un poco más de detalles: de donde sale la ruta, si está señalizada, la dificultad, si se puede hacer con niños...Me gustaría apuntarla en la agenda de rutas pendientes.
> Un saludo.


Culipardo, en el foro de los rios, hay un hilo del río Fresnedas; ahí te encontraras la ruta. No es dificil.
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo estas imágenes tomadas hoy en el embalse Conde Guadalhorce.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo estas imágenes tomadas hoy en el embalse Conde Guadalhorce.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Si yo fuera el pato ese, no estaria muy tranquilo con esos peazos de carpas.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## FEDE

> Si yo fuera el pato ese, no estaria muy tranquilo con esos peazos de carpas.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Tenia ayuda pero las carpas eran más  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que a esos pobres patos les conviene un cambio de residencia :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Parece que las carpas iban en plan desahucio :Big Grin: 
Solo hay que ver la mirada de desconfiado del pato ese blanco :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos

----------


## culipardo

> Culipardo, en el foro de los rios, hay un hilo del río Fresnedas; ahí te encontraras la ruta. No es dificil.
> Un saludo


Ya lo he localizado, gracias Ben-Amar. Habrá que hacer una visita por alli.

----------


## santy

Menuda hermosura de carpas :EEK!: , yo creo que corren más peligro estas que los patos, ya que como se descuiden seguro que les arrean un picotazo :Big Grin: .
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos.

----------


## nando

> Unas truchas fario que han mordido la cucharilla esta tarde, y que vuelven a estar nadando tranquilamente en el río. Son preciosas, las dos primeras son pequeñas, pero la última, calculo que rondaría entre 800gr y un Kg. He sacado otra como la segunda, pero no le he hecho fotos.
> 
>    
> 
> Un saludo, y a los compañeros pescadores del foro, recordad, siempre CAPTURA Y SUELTA.


preciosas truchas la verdad a ver si vienes por aqui algun finde y nos das alguna clase

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo estas fotos, como podeís ver no solo hay flamencos en Fuente Piedra.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Patos en Conde Guadalhorce  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Patos en Conde Guadalhorce


Hola, Fede.
¿La sombra que se ve bajo los patos de las fotos 1 y 3, son tiburones? :Wink: 
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola, Fede.
> ¿La sombra que se ve bajo los patos de las fotos 1 y 3, son tiburones?
> Un saludo


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

La verdad que dan el pego perfectamente...

Por si acaso no me bañaré en esas aguas...no sea que vaya a ser verdad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola, Fede.
> ¿La sombra que se ve bajo los patos de las fotos 1 y 3, son tiburones?
> Un saludo


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Mira está me parece que a salido distorsionada o es una carpa con camuflaje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero que pedazo de carpas se ven hoy en dia. La Ultima vez que yo fui a pescar (hará 5 años) en al Jose Torán las carpas no pasaban de 20cm más o menos y estas tienen que medir casi medio metro :EEK!: .

----------


## sergi1907

En Siurana hoy había muchos de estos peces, algunos bastante grandes.

----------


## culipardo

Para quien no haya visto este episodio del maestro Félix o para quien lo quiera recordar hoy lo han repuesto en la 2. Podéis acceder desde:
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/la2/tema...ex.html#790843

----------


## santy

La otra tarde, pescando cangrejos en el Júcar, me acompañaban algunas de estas, es lo más que me pude acercar, ya que la foto está hecha con el móvil.



Pero la grata sorpresa me la llevé al descubrir esta preciosa orquídea silvestre entre la vegetación de ribera, creo que se llama Ophrys apifera, siento que las flores centrales estén un poco desenfocadas, al no poder verlas bien, no me di cuenta hasta que llegué a casa, pero las del tallo de la derecha si que han salido enfocadas.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## nando

bonitas imagenes santy estás siempre muy atareado con tu pesca

----------


## Quini

Bonitas fotos , la de la lagartija es preciosa , y mas teniendo en cuenta que está hecha con un movil . Gracias por compartirlas .

----------


## Quini

Ampliad la foto y fijaros en el abdomen de esta araña ... ¿ a que se asemeja ? .

----------


## ben-amar

> Ampliad la foto y fijaros en el abdomen de esta araña ... ¿ a que se asemeja ? .


  Es esto mismo.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Que es una araña de jardín (araneus diadematus) que es una araña de coloración muy variable, pero se reconoce por unas llamativas manchas blanquecinas en la cara superior de su abdomen.
Ésta nos presenta una cara humana de lo más seria..... :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> Que es una araña de jardín (araneus diadematus) que es una araña de coloración muy variable, pero se reconoce por unas llamativas manchas blanquecinas en la cara superior de su abdomen.
> Ésta nos presenta una cara humana de lo más seria.....


Vale, niño perdido, pero ¿a que se parece a la carito que he puesto? :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas fotos quini y santy, lo de la araña es increible aunque a mi me a recordado más a la ``cara´´ de un lobo jejeje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En Siurana hoy había muchos de estos peces, algunos bastante grandes.


Parecen basses no???  :Confused:  Por la situación en la que están...parecen una parejita de "blablá"...pero vaya pedazo "blablá" como decimos por aquí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 




> Buenas fotos quini y santy, lo de la araña es increible aunque a mi me a recordado más a la ``cara´´ de un lobo jejeje.


A mí también me parece mucho más a un lobo...que una cara humana seria  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## santy

¿es un burro o es un caballo?, no es supermán, perdón ¡una cabra! Pero menudo tamaño tenía el bicho. Hemos decidido adoptarla como la mascota oficial del trío de esta mañana :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

[QUOTE=santy;32005]¿es un burro o es un caballo?, no es supermán, perdón ¡una cabra! Pero menudo tamaño tenía el bicho. Hemos decidido adoptarla como la mascota oficial del trío de esta mañana :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

¡¡Es preciosa!!, y vaya cornamenta.
Tuvisteis de todo, eh. Agua, buen tiempo, fauna (declarada mascota oficial), ¿no estaria tambien la Legion por alli?

----------


## nando

yo no he visto una cabra tan enorme en mi vida y con ese pelage tan peculiar en principio pensé que era un caballo al verlo en la distancia  :Cool:  Santy Santy hechale una foto¡¡¡¡

----------


## santy

Y ahora otros bichejos que estaban dando un paseo con nosotros por el Cenajo.

Un somormujo (en principio confundido con un pato), un caracol (llamada serrana por estos lares), una carpa muy hermosa, y una libélula bastante bonita.
    
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gran Libélula Real, que puede verse en puntos aislados de toda Europa. Alcanza hasta 80 mm y suele aparecer entre Junio y Agosto. Es un volador excelente y caza otros :EEK!:  insectos al vuelo!!!Cuidadín chicos... :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tuvisteis de todo, eh. Agua, buen tiempo, fauna (declarada mascota oficial), ¿no estaria tambien la Legion por alli?


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Preciosa imagen de la Libélula...se dejó retratarse desde tan cerca???

----------


## santy

Relativamente, un metro y medio aproximadamente, pero la he recortado antes de reducirla para que se aprecie bien toda su belleza. :Smile: 
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> ¿es un burro o es un caballo?, no es supermán, perdón ¡una cabra! Pero menudo tamaño tenía el bicho. Hemos decidido adoptarla como la mascota oficial del trío de esta mañana.


Preciosas imagenes Santy, ya os hubíera gustado que fuera un burro o un caballo, y os hubíera subido hasta la cumbre más alta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  sin tener que sudar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Pues a los tres a la vez no creo, pero te digo yo que con el tamaño que tenía el bicho, de uno en uno nos había subido :Cool: , pero a ver quién era el chulo que la pillaba y se subía primero :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Pues a los tres a la vez no creo, pero te digo yo que con el tamaño que tenía el bicho, de uno en uno nos había subido, pero a ver quién era el chulo que la pillaba y se subía primero


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jaja... como para pillarla cuesta arriba, que habilidad tienen las cabras para subir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  con lo que me cuesta a mi  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Correr a toda pastilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/11/2010...e-1be00ca.html

Yahoo.es Noticias

----------


## Luján

Bueno, estas imágenes ya están en otros hilos, pero las pongo aquí también porque representan algo de la fauna que vimos en el paseo por el Sendero de La Cortada, cerca del embalse de Cortes II.

Una libélula, no sé la especie, pero era grande de narices.



Unos patos, de los que tampoco conozco la especie.

----------


## REEGE

La libélula tigre, que supongo se llama así por sus rayas amarillas y los patitos, son los famosos Ánade Azulón, cuando yo era un crio, en casi todos los comedores de las casas había uno disecado en los pocos muebles que había en las viviendas... Saludos y buenas fotos y buena ruta Luján.

----------


## nando

Hola queria saber si alguien sabe que especie es,pues no he he visto ninguna igual gracias

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola queria saber si alguien sabe que especie es,pues no he he visto ninguna igual gracias


Es un cruce entre una cabra y un caballo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  es muy grande :EEK!: 

En serio, estoy casi seguro de que se trata de un buen ejemplar de cabra montés (Capra pyrenaica).

Subespecies según Cabrera (1914): A: Capra pyrenaica pyrenaica, B: C. p. victoriae, C: C. p. hispanica, D: C. p. lusitanica.


Macho de C. p victoriae en Sierra de Gredos.


Distribución de Capra pyrenaica.
Subespecies

    * C. pyrenaica hispanica
    * C. pyrenaica lusitanica; extinta (1892)
    * C. pyrenaica pyrenaica; extinta (2000)
    * C. pyrenaica victoriae

----------


## nando

no sé ben-amar, no lo tengo muy claro no se parece mucho a las especies conocidas el tipo de cornamenta hacia atras y enroscada

----------


## ben-amar

> no sé ben-amar, no lo tengo muy claro no se parece mucho a las especies conocidas el tipo de cornamenta hacia atras y enroscada


Ya te digo que estoy casi seguro, pero eso, casi (observa la ultima foto que he puesto y observa tu cabra (vuestra); es bastante parecida.
No digo que sean de la misma familia pero juraria que se conocen :Wink: 
Los cuernos los tienen bastante parecidos, y el porte igual de chulesco

----------


## REEGE

Yahoo-Noticias

Tirar presas vivas a los leones, una diversión en los zoológicos chinos


 Por Marianne Barriaux 
Una decena de leones combate encarnizadamente por un pollo vivo que acaba de arrojarles una turista en un parque safari cerca de la Gran Muralla china; este pasatiempo cuesta el equivalente de poco más de 5 dólares y es cada vez más popular.  

Muy rápido, las camionetas todoterreno se interponen, con las sirenas encendidas, para separar a los felinos y traer un poco de armonía... hasta que se vuelva a lanzar un pollo vivo.

En el parque safari de Badaling, los visitantes pueden de esta manera pagar unos 60 dólares para que se lance una cabra a los leones. "Da miedo", dice una turista que observa la escena desde lo alto de la fosa donde se encuentran los animales.

"Sí, pero es entusiasmante, y muy divertido", responde su amiga que también forma parte del grupo de visitantes. El hecho de alimentar a los animales carnívoros con animales vivos es común en los zoológicos de China, cuyas controvertidas prácticas contribuyeron a la redacción de un proyecto de ley de protección de animales, algo inédito.

La condición de los "animales en la mayoría de los zoológicos, parques safari y acuarios son una verdadera preocupación", dice Peter Li, especialista de China en la Humane Society International, un grupo de defensa de los animales con sede en Estados Unidos.

"La mayoría de los zoológicos tienen décadas de atraso sobre los zoos más modenos del mundo industrializado", agrega Li que participó este mes en el primer seminario de directores de zoológicos de Pekín para mejorar las condiciones de los animales.

Los zoológicos chinos se vieron afectados por una serie de escándalos que arrojaron algo de luz sobre las lamentables condiciones de los animales en muchos de los estos parques temáticos.

Estos últimos meses, once tigres de Siberia (especie en vías de extinción) murieron de hambre en un zoológico de Liaoning (al noreste), y otros dos, hambrientos, fueron abatidos tras atacar a un guardia.

Los rumores según los cuales el zoológico había extraído partes de las carcasas de los tigres para alimentar el lucrativo comercio de afrodisíacos desencadenaron numerosas protestas.

En la provincia vecina de Heilongjiang se descubrió una fosa común repleta de cadáveres de leones, tigres y leopardos muertos por enfermedades o de hambre, según la prensa.

"La noticia apareció en las primeras planas y consternó a los chinos, pero es sólo la parte visible del iceberg", dice Paul Littlefair, supervisor del grupo británico de defensa de los animales RSPCA.

"Numerosos animales están mal alimentados y su salud se deteriora en el curso de los meses, sin real intervención veterinaria". Los zoológicos de las metrópolis como Shanghai o Pekín mejoraron las condiciones de vida de los animales los últimos diez años.

Según Littlefair, el de Pekín agrandó ampliamente los corrales de los elefantes y las nutrias, que vivían en parte sobre cemento, y tienen ahora un ambiente más natural con cataratas artificiales. Para Xie Zhong, vicesecretaria general de la Asociación china de parques zoológicos, el hecho de que ciertos parques sean privados explica en parte los problemas.

"El objetivo de los propietarios (de los zoológicos) es el de ganar dinero (...), pagan muy mal a sus empleados e invierten en sus animales lo mínimo necesario para mantenerlos con vida", acusa.

Grace Ge Gabriel, directora para Asia del Fondo Internacional para la Protección de los Animales y de su Hábitat (IFAW) explica que los animales son a menudo víctimas de abusos por parte del público.

"A menudo la gente grita, tira objetos y da basura para comer a los animales", dice citando incluso el caso de un estudiante que vertió ácido en la fosa de un oso en el zoológico de Pekín en 2002, hiriendo a varios plantígrados. Para los especialistas es urgente que China adopte leyes que protejan a los animales en cautiverio.

El proyecto de ley en discusión no tendrá fuerza de ley antes de varios años. Prohíbe entre otras cosas lanzar animales vivos como presas e impone multas a los zoológicos que no comuniquen sus faltas de recursos y traten mal a los animales

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## REEGE

Que lindos verlos cada mañana!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> (foto de nidada de gorriones)
> 
> Que lindos verlos cada mañana!!!


Con eso si se se le alegra a uno el despertar.
J***r, con la camara, como la usa ya el colega :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Luján

Un aplauso para REEGE!!!! Por fín ha aprendido a colgar las fotos!!!  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui va una de caracoles y unas de vacas. Las de las vacas están tomadas a apenas un muro, que no veas como defienden a los terneros, menos mal que habia campo para correr :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Son de este finde pasado, de la playa :Cool:  :Cool: .

----------


## culipardo

> Hola queria saber si alguien sabe que especie es,pues no he he visto ninguna igual gracias


Pues yo creo que es una cabra doméstica.

----------


## REEGE

¿Alguno sabeis decirme que es éste bicho?

----------


## FEDE

> Que lindos verlos cada mañana!!!


Preciosa imágen Reege, todos los pajaros dicen que comen trigo y las culpas a este pajarito  :Frown: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Hola REEGE, el bicho, (tranquilo que no te voy a hacer como lo del grifo, porque está claro que es un escarabajo), creo después de dar unas cuantas vueltas por la red, que pertenece a la familia buprestidae, los especímenes más representativos de esa família son los escarabajos joya, y yo creo que es alguno de ellos. pon Buprestidae en el buscador de imágenes del google, y ya me dirás.
Por cierto, lo de el nido de gorriones es una maravilla, yo llevo toda la primavera detrás de hacerle una foto para ponerla a un gorrión albino que hay en un parque que tengo debajo de casa, pero cuando lo veo y subo a por la cámara el muy ..... desaparece y ya no lo consigo ver, me lo ha hecho ya dos veces este año (lo llevo viendo al menos dos años), el otro día lo tuve a un par de metros de mi.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Al llegar de una escapada con la novia, en un patio de 20 m2, hicieron el nido en uno de los dos pinos que tengo en la puerta del lavadero, y no pensé que los sacaría, pero apenas saliamos al patio y cuando a los 10 días había 5 huevos, luché para que los sacase y poder fotografiarlos para el foro... La pena es que las fotos de cuando eran más pequeños, las perdí... La semana pasada me los encontré a los cuatro revoloteando por todo el patio y a la noche les perdí la pista, ojala estén bien y el año que viene se acuerden del pino donde nacieron. Saludos y cuidemos de la flora y fauna...

----------


## santy

Esta mañana, llegando a la parcela he parado el coche para no atropellar a este bebe, y el agradecido, me ha dejado hacerle unas fotos con el movil antes de irse y seguir llamando a su madre :Smile: 




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Estamos en epoca de cria y es facil enconytrarlos ahora por los suelos, se dejan fotografias si no te ven mala intencion.
Esta mañana cogí uno, para evitar que lo cogiera mi perrilla, y los padres se me avalanzaron. Creian que me lo llevaba

----------


## Quini

> Que lindos verlos cada mañana!!!


Creo que son pardillos , suelen hacer el nido en arbustos y a poca altura ...

----------


## Quini

Por aquí os dejo algo de lo que hemos "pescado" este fin de semana ...
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Fauna en el embalse del Foix





Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2010...e-5823964.html

----------


## REEGE



----------


## jasg555

> 


 Yo diría que no son truchas Reege.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo mucho de pesca, pero lo que sí sé es que el año que estuve allí trabajando, en época de pesca, de vez en cuando iba un camión de la Junta de Andalucía, y desde coronación comenzaba a echar Truchas, y al día siguiente se ponía eso lleno de pescadores, y al visitarlo hace 15 días, y ver todo el muro lleno de peces, imagino que será que los soltaron hace poco...
Ah, sino son truchas, que son????? Carpas, si que no!!!!!!

----------


## jasg555

> Yo la verdad es que no entiendo mucho de pesca, pero lo que sí sé es que el año que estuve allí trabajando, en época de pesca, de vez en cuando iba un camión de la Junta de Andalucía, y desde coronación comenzaba a echar Truchas, y al día siguiente se ponía eso lleno de pescadores, y al visitarlo hace 15 días, y ver todo el muro lleno de peces, imagino que será que los soltaron hace poco...
> Ah, sino son truchas, que son????? Carpas, si que no!!!!!!


 Por la imagen, la forma de la cola y las aletas, me parecen barbos. Carpas no son.

Creo que son barbos. ¿Tú les ves pintas en el cuerpo?

Tu trabajo me está empezando a producir cierta envidia sana, amigo...

----------


## santy

Menudo bando de barbos más hermosos :EEK!: , que envidia como dice el compañero, de no poder estar ahí con la caña :Big Grin:

----------


## zapata0076

son barbotes, se les ve las aletas amarillear y el cuerpo largo y estilizado de un barbo, las carpas son mas regordotas

----------


## jasg555

> son barbotes, se les ve las aletas amarillear y el cuerpo largo y estilizado de un barbo, las carpas son mas regordotas


 La duda era entre truchas y barbos. yo creo que claramente son barbos.

----------


## ben-amar

....pchpeces, son peces :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ;

----------


## ben-amar

Este es el matamosquitos mas ecologico y barato que conozco. :Big Grin: 


Y sin embargo, con tanto plaguicida y tantas tonterias, nos lo estamos cargando. :Frown: 

A Sergi le vendria muy bien un centenar de estas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Este pajarito estaba el sabado pasado en el embalse de Huesna, a ver si alguien me dice que es?

----------


## FEDE

A está no le va ha faltar el agua para beber  :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

Hola Fede, la verdad es que no lo se, pero si no te lo dice nadie antes, mañana haré una gestión a través de una compañera, a mi me ha averiguado que la foto que puse de un pajarillo que casi atropello, era un zorzal.
para muestra un botón de lo que he visto esta tarde gracias al chivatazo de un amigo, si consigo tratar otra foto la pondré otro día, solo decir que es un águila real y la cabra que le ha hecho levantarse de donde estaba apostada a pocos metros del nido.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Santy, aunque casi te pilla la noche lo has conseguido  :Big Grin:  bonita imágen, lastima la falta de luz, pero en vivo has tenido que disfrutar un montón, me alegro  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Ha sido una maravilla, he llegado tarde (más de lo que esperaba por otros motivos) pero ha sido estar en el momento oportuno en el lugar oportuno, ya que iban tres cabras incluida una pequeña, y el macho primero ha levantado al águila del nido, y después del apostadero en donde se había posado, con lo cual he podido hacerles algunas fotos, hay otra que si el amigo F. lázaro (al que echándole mucho morro se la he enviado a ver si la aclara un poco) consigue hacerle algo la pondré también junto con las de las cabras.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Que el pajarito de Fede, tiene toda la pinta de ser un Alcaudón, aunque lo cierto es que no se ve muy bien y por la cola y los colores también puede ser una Collalba Gris. Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

> Que el pajarito de Fede, tiene toda la pinta de ser un Alcaudón, aunque lo cierto es que no se ve muy bien y por la cola y los colores también puede ser una Collalba Gris. Saludos.


No se Reege, pero de los que dices, he estado mirando fotografias y no se le parecen, este que he puesto es de color verde, y no paraba de picotear por las ramas de la encina, creo que es un insectívoro, ¿pero cual?  :Confused:  muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Igual era  un mosquitero, porque un lúgano, en ésta época me temo que no.
Y un pito real, que también es verde, tiene un peazo pico... y habrías notado el estruendo al picotear el árbol!!! Puede que sea algún mosquitero...
Saludos.

----------


## santy

Siguiendo con las fotos que hice ayer os pongo otras.

La familia comiendo y curioseando.
 

Y por último, y gracias a la inestimable ayuda del compañero F. Lázaro, que se ha tomado el trabajo de aclarar la foto original, para que se puedan apreciar los colores del águila real, esta toma en vuelo.


para mi ha sido una alegría tremenda poder ver a estos animales, ya que hace muchísimos años que no veía ninguna. espero que os gusten las fotos.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Que suerte de poder hacer esa foto Santy y lo que es mejor de disfrutar de esa emblemática ave en libertad, tan cerca de tí. Cuidemos nuestra fauna y nuestra flora.

----------


## nando

> Siguiendo con las fotos que hice ayer os pongo otras.
> 
> La familia comiendo y curioseando.
>  
> 
> Y por último, y gracias a la inestimable ayuda del compañero F. Lázaro, que se ha tomado el trabajo de aclarar la foto original, para que se puedan apreciar los colores del águila real, esta toma en vuelo.
> 
> 
> para mi ha sido una alegría tremenda poder ver a estos animales, ya que hace muchísimos años que no veía ninguna. espero que os gusten las fotos.
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola Santy preciosa imagen ,majestuosa este aguila real esperemos esten a buen recaudo, sabes cuantas crias tienen? :Smile:

----------


## santy

Hola Nando, tengo entendido que tiene un pollo, y ayer me puse en contacto con un conocido de Medio Ambiente, y me dijo que tienen controlado el nido.
Espero que la gente sea un mínimo de responsable, y no la molesten demasiado, ya que está en un lugar relativamente accesible, y demasiado a la vista :Frown: .
Un saludo.

----------


## saraa

> Siguiendo con las fotos que hice ayer os pongo otras.
> 
> La familia comiendo y curioseando.
>  
> 
> Y por último, y gracias a la inestimable ayuda del compañero F. Lázaro, que se ha tomado el trabajo de aclarar la foto original, para que se puedan apreciar los colores del águila real, esta toma en vuelo.
> 
> 
> para mi ha sido una alegría tremenda poder ver a estos animales, ya que hace muchísimos años que no veía ninguna. espero que os gusten las fotos.
> Un saludo a todos.


vaya menuda diferencia de la foto original!
ha quedado muy bien y sigo diciendo que me encanta esa foto! :Smile: 

has visto al final me he pasado por aqui xD :P

----------


## ben-amar

> vaya menuda diferencia de la foto original!
> ha quedado muy bien y sigo diciendo que me encanta esa foto!
> 
> *has visto al final me he pasado por aqui* xD :P


Bienvenida al foro, Saraa.
Te animo a que no estes solo de pasada :Wink: , esperamos tambien tus fotos  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...u-4cd4a39.html

----------


## santy

Ya me encargaré yo de que no sea solo de pasada (más le vale) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
de momento a ver si le hago poner unas cuantas fotos fresquitas del Júcar que tengo por ahí :Cool: .

----------


## saraa

> Bienvenida al foro, Saraa.
> Te animo a que no estes solo de pasada, esperamos tambien tus fotos 
> Un saludo


Gracias!
mm no creo que este solo de pasada, pronto tendre mi camara y podre subir mis fotos. De momento solo tengo las que hice en Vegasierra puestas en un album en mi perfil :Smile: 
y.. bueno si no ya está mi padre para que no me vaya xD

----------


## FEDE

Bienvenida al foro Saraa, espero que difrutes del foro como tu padre, y todos los que por aquí nos reunimos casí todos los dias  :Big Grin:  
A ver si convenso a una de mís hijas o a mí hijo, para que se apunten al foro, ya vereís como se enganchan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ya que dicen que estoy enviciado a Embalses.net  :Big Grin:  que vicío más bueno  :Stick Out Tongue:  quien no lo prueba no sabe lo que es. :Cool: 
Por cierto presioso el álbum

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Gracias!
> mm no creo que este solo de pasada, pronto tendre mi camara y podre subir mis fotos. De momento solo tengo las que hice en Vegasierra puestas en un album en mi perfil
> y.. bueno si no ya está mi padre para que no me vaya xD


Bienvenida al foro.

Por lo que parece eres hija de Santy.

Nos alegra que los padres inculquen esta afición sana a sus retoños  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## saraa

Bueno pues aqui mi primera foto en el foro!
Es Ron, el 2º gordi de la casa (el primero es mi padre ;P jaja)
Hice la foto hará un mes en uno de estos dias en que le secuestro la cámara a mi padre jeje
espero que os guste  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Es Ron, el 2º gordi de la casa (el primero es mi padre ;P jaja)
> Hice la foto hará un mes en uno de estos dias en que le secuestro la cámara a mi padre jeje
> espero que os guste


¡Vaya gatazo, es mas grande que mi perra :EEK!: , y con toda la pinta de pasar de ella si la viera, como hacen todos :Big Grin: 
Muy buena foto.
Menos mal que a mi  retoño aun no le ha dado por la fotografia :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Menos mal que ya ha terminao España!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¿No es ese el gato que sale en el avatar de SantY? Buen comienzo Saraa y cuidado con la cámara de tu padre!!! Que nos tiene que mostrar muchas cosas aún!!!

----------


## saraa

ben-amar, pues tendrias que verlos cuando se estira!!

reege, jaja claro que es el mismo, no hay otro en la casa xP
tranquilo! que con esas cosas si que tengo cuidado jeje

----------


## ARAGORM

Bienbenida al foro saraa, espero que te diviertas aquí, pués hay muy buena gente.
Un saludo.

----------


## saraa

Bueno pues aquí  os pongo una de las fotos que hizo mi padre al águila real. He tenido que hacerle unas cosillas para que se apreciara un poco los colores y tal y yo creo  que ha quedado bien  :Wink: 

Y esta es otra foto suya que le hizo a una garza en Tolosa. La foto original se veía un poco rara debido a la niebla que hacia pero con unos retoques de los mios parece que ya se nota menos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno pues aquí  os pongo una de las fotos que hizo mi padre al águila real. He tenido que hacerle unas cosillas para que se apreciara un poco los colores y tal y yo creo  que ha quedado bien 
> 
> Y esta es otra foto suya que le hizo a una garza en Tolosa. La foto original se veía un poco rara debido a la niebla que hacia pero con unos retoques de los mios parece que ya se nota menos


Se te da bien la fotografía, tienes un buen maestro :Wink: 
Gracias.

----------


## saraa

gracias ben-amar!  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> gracias ben-amar!





> Bueno pues aqui mi primera foto en el foro!
> Es Ron, el 2º gordi de la casa (el primero es mi padre ;P jaja)
> Hice la foto hará un mes en uno de estos dias en que le secuestro la cámara a mi padre jeje
> espero que os guste


Hola a todos. Hola Saraa.
Bienvenida al foro de embalses.net, ya conocíamos a vuestra mascota, tu padre la tiene por avatar, aunque no sé si sabrás que cuando salimos a visitar los embalses solemos llevar como mascota un bonito ejemplar de cabra montés macho, que nos queda, como más... campestre....  :Smile:  :Smile:  
[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## saraa

Hola Antonio! y gracias por darme la bienvenida :Smile: 
ya me enseñó mi padre varias fotos de vuestra mascota la cabra jaja espero poder verla en persona :P
Un saludo!!

----------


## REEGE

LEGIONARIOS!!!!!!!!!!! Donde te has metido Saraa..... Pués yo creo que en un gran foro, la verdad es que cada vez estoy más contento de encontrar éste sitio, y además entre unos y otros y con el permiso de administradores y moderadores, lo estamos haciendo variado y entretenito... y se aprende un montón y todos aportamos nuestro granito de arena.

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo la foto de un nido, y que según vaya evolucionando iré subiendo fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

¿Sabes de que ave es?????????????????

----------


## ARAGORM

> ¿Sabes de que ave es?????????????????


No lo sé seguro, pero creo que son pardillos.
La madre cuando salta del nido, es muy parecida a un gorrión.

----------


## REEGE

SALUDOS.

----------


## REEGE

El pardillo común es un pájaro de excelentes cualidades cantoras. Pertenece a la familia de los fringílidos. Sus nidadas se reparten prácticamente por toda la península ibérica. 

Se trata de un ave de unos 13 cm de altura, 24 cm de envergadura y de unos 20 gramos de peso. De espalda marrón canela y alas marrón oscuras con una zona pálida (franjas blancas). La cola es marrón oscura con bordes blancos y la cabeza marrón grisáceo. Las plumas del pecho y la frente son ocres en las hembras mientras que en los machos adoptan una tonalidad rojiza, más intensa durante el periodo de reproducción. 

  Excepto durante la temporada de reproducción (marzo a julio en España), los pardillos comunes forman ruidosas bandadas están presentes en tierras de labor con setos y matorrales dispersos, viñedos, huertos de frutales, lindes del bosque. A partir de marzo ocupan los territorios de cría. Es en este momento cuando destaca su pecho rojo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os presento parte de la fauna que anda por mi casa.

----------


## saraa

que monos tus perros! me encantan, sobre todo el grande!^^
por cierto reege, esa foto me la enseño mi padre antes de registrame aqui y cada vez me gusta más! :Big Grin:  muy bonita

----------


## REEGE

Le hize la foto en un complejo hotelero de la isla de La Palma, y no tengo ni idea de, que es?????????

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Le hize la foto en un complejo hotelero de la isla de La Palma, y no tengo ni idea de, que es?????????


Creo que es un Faisán.

----------


## ben-amar

> Creo que es un Faisán.


Lo suscribo, tiene toda la pinta de un faisan

----------


## REEGE

VISTA HOY EN LA PRESA DEL FRESNEDAS
Entre una hembra y un macho de libélula roja (Sympetrum vulgatum), el macho es el más rojo.
Esta libélula vuela en verano y parte de otoño, es bastante frecuente en las aguas estancadas.
Muchas veces se ven volar dos libélulas juntas, eso es porque el macho después de haberse apareado mantiene a la hembra agarrada para llevarla hasta la orilla de la charca. Allí la hembra empieza a balancear el abdomen y con cada balanceo deja caer varios huevos al agua o junto a la orilla, mientras tanto el macho, que sigue sujetando a la hembra, no deja de vigilar el entorno para en caso de peligro ponerse a salvo con rapidez.
A menudo los huevos invernan en la tierra seca, las ninfas nacen en la primavera siguiente, se atiborran de renacuajos, pequeños peces, etc... y se convertirán en libélulas en el verano.

----------


## jasg555

> Lo suscribo, tiene toda la pinta de un faisan


 Un faisán dorado para más señas.

http://www.rednaturaleza.com/Faisan-Dorado-dts45.htm

----------


## REEGE



----------


## nando

Pués sin dejar la sierra de Cazorla y muy cerca de los caballos por que creo que yo he estado allí ,en el camping del llano de arance le hice esta foto a esta mascota

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Ese jabalí supongo era domestico no? 
Porque yo lo he visto salvajes y te digo que si te huelen huyen, pero si te ven debes huir tú :Frown:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nando

> ¿Ese jabalí supongo era domestico no? 
> Porque yo lo he visto salvajes y te digo que si te huelen huyen, pero si te ven debes huir tú.


no no de domestico nada los domesticos eramos los que estávamos detras de la valla y les hechavamos comida que posiblemente el animál pensara que las mascotas éramos nosotros  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Ahí vá otro bichito de estos 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

Eso en Cazorla es muy habitual, recuerdo una vez hace ya unos cuantos años (demasiados diría yo), que a la orilla de la carretera había unos 15 jabalís con crías pequeñas, comiendo pan que les estaban echando los de uno de los bares, y sin valla de por medio. Aquello era una atracción, y al repetirlo todos los días, los animales bajaban a la hora que sabían que les daban comida, y el lugar se ponía atacado de gente para verlos.
Un saludo.

----------


## nando

pues si con rayones tambien

----------


## jasg555

> Ahí vá otro bichito de estos


 Si lo vé mi perro...

Cuando salimos de paseo por El Pardo se vuelve loco. También está lleno de jabalíes que se pasean como pedro por su casa esperando lo que les dan de los restaurantes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno por esas zonas es que habrá más jabalies que personas pero por aquí no se ven muchos además están bien protegidos. Solo se pueen matar en monterias. ¿Yno le viste los colmillos? En la foto no se ve que sean demasiado grandes, bueno esque no se ven :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno por esas zonas es que habrá más jabalies que personas pero por aquí no se ven muchos además están bien protegidos. Solo se pueen matar en monterias. ¿Yno le viste los colmillos? En la foto no se ve que sean demasiado grandes, bueno esque no se ven.


Amigo Embalses 100%, si te subes a Constantina, El Pedroso, Cazalla de la Sierra, etc. y te adentras en la sierra, podras ver mas de uno, seguro.

----------


## saraa

hace ya bastanates años, no recuerdo que edad tenia pero a lo mejor mi padre si, estaba con mi familia en Cazorla cuando una noche bajó un zorro hasta la casa rural donde nos encontrabamos a que le diesemos de comer. Y la ultima vez que estube por alli (creo que hará unos 3 años) ibamos de camino a la casa rural donde nos alojabamos cuando se nos cruzaron en todo el camino 3 pedazo de vacas! pero que nos costó que se apartaran..! jaja
la pena es no haber tenido una camara en ese momento. :/
Cada vez que voy por alli me gusta más ese sitio! :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Amigo Embalses 100%, si te subes a Constantina, El Pedroso, Cazalla de la Sierra, etc. y te adentras en la sierra, podras ver mas de uno, seguro.


Sí. Hay algunas fincas a las que puedo ir pero no es tan facil. Alguna vez e ido este verano pasado y te puedo decir que alguna vez he ido andando por entre los matorrales y me ha salido disparado alguno. No sabría decirte si estaba él más asustado o yo. A ver si este verano me djan meterme en algun sitio. Eso sí la caminata está asegurada.

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí. Hay algunas fincas a las que puedo ir pero no es tan facil. Alguna vez e ido este verano pasado y te puedo decir que alguna vez he ido andando por entre los matorrales y me ha salido disparado alguno. No sabría decirte si estaba él más asustado o yo. A ver si este verano me djan meterme en algun sitio. Eso sí la caminata está asegurada.


Podras ver no solo jabalies, ciervos, zorros, pero ojo con las jaras,¡ hay viboras!
La caminata merece la pena :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas imágenes Nando  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Por cierto, se dejó inmortalizar desde tan cerca? Sobre todo con el rayón??  :Confused:  Siempre cuando tienen crías son mas "receptivas" y más agresivas si te acercas demasiado...o es que es la magia de los objetivos??  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Buenas imágenes Nando 
> 
> Por cierto, se dejó inmortalizar desde tan cerca? Sobre todo con el rayón??  Siempre cuando tienen crías son mas "receptivas" y más agresivas si te acercas demasiado...o es que es la magia de los objetivos??


No sé si conoceís los camping de Coto Rios Y Llanos de Arance pués en esa zona estos marranos se acercan a ti sin ningún pavor y los que tenemos miedo somos nosotros eso si detras de la valla del camping tranquilamente les hechamos de comer(y no veaís como comen se comen la comida de 10 y se quedan tan panchos) y de paso el retrato :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  estan tan acostumbrados a las personas que cuando te ven mueven la cola como un perrete yo creo que incluso comerían de mi mano pero eso si que no no lo voy a probar  :Big Grin: porque a estos bichos les gusta la carne con locura no veas como se comen a sus semejantes el tocino frito y sin freir es un auténtico manjar para ellos  :Cool:

----------


## Quini

Eso mismo estaba pasando por las Rozas y Majadahonda , los animales se meten entre las urbanizaciones a buscar "comida fácil" y  parece que estaban ocasionando problemas , las autoridades recomendaron no darles de comer .

----------


## culipardo

En Cazorla es habitual que los jabalíes acudan a comer por la noche lo que la gente les echa. Estas fotos de ciervos también son de Cazorla pero me las tuve que currar un poco más.

----------


## Quini

Guapas las fotos . Y bonito sitio . :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> En Cazorla es habitual que los jabalíes acudan a comer por la noche lo que la gente les echa. Estas fotos de ciervos también son de Cazorla pero me las tuve que currar un poco más.


Bonitas fotos, estos animales son mas desconfiados :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parte de la Fauna que hay en mi campo :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
No sé como pudimos reprimir a Santy, que amenazaba con sacar las cucharillas :Big Grin: ... lo cierto es que en el cuenco amortigüador del Cenajo habían unos ejemplares de barbos impresionantes.

[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos.
> No sé como pudimos reprimir a Santy, que amenazaba con sacar las cucharillas... lo cierto es que en el cuenco amortigüador del Cenajo habían unos ejemplares de barbos impresionantes.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Y bien sano que se le vé.

----------


## jasg555

Estas fotos son de hace 2,5 años en La Bujeda, desde la carretera:




Antes se podía pasear por la finca, y rodear el propio embalse a pié, siendo unpaseo muy cómodo y con buenas vistas.
Ahora el dueño la ha vallado y la ha dedicado a caza mayor, no se puede pasar.

Lo siento, porque iba mucho por allí, aunque reconozco que he visto allí dos incendios, y ahora se limpia la finca con una cuadrilla. No sé si será mejor una situación o la otra.

----------


## nando

Magnifico ejemplar de libélula en el rio Tus

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía nando, :EEK!:  ¿cómo has hecho esas fotos?
Bonita libélula, tan azul :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ica-p1657.html

----------


## Luján

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ica-p1657.html



Has vuelto!!!

Te vamos a canear. Deberías estar atendiendo a tu señora esposa y no aquí poniendo mensajes.

¿Qué pasa, es que no hay luna de miel?  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

La señora, por fín está aquí en casita conmigo y tenemos vacaciones hasta Agosto, que trabajamos ya los dos el mes entero. Y la luna de miel, nos vamos el sábado ya que es un circuito por Noruega y sale el avión sólo los sábados. Esperemos que podamos hacer muchas fotos y mostrarlas en el foro. Un gran abrazo amigo mio, y a luchar por las KDD's en Embalses.net!!!

----------


## Luján

> La señora, por fín está aquí en casita conmigo y tenemos vacaciones hasta Agosto, que trabajamos ya los dos el mes entero. Y la luna de miel, nos vamos el sábado ya que es un circuito por Noruega y sale el avión sólo los sábados. Esperemos que podamos hacer muchas fotos y mostrarlas en el foro. Un gran abrazo amigo mio, y a luchar por las KDD's en Embalses.net!!!


Pues disfrutad a tope vuestro circuito noruego.

Me imagino que pasaréis por algunos fiordos, deben ser impresionantes  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . También me imagino que intentaréis ver el sol de media noche  :Big Grin: . Tened cuidado, porque eso de que 20 de las 24 horas sea de día puede alterar vuestro reloj biológico  :Cool: .

Un saludo!

----------


## santy

La verdad es que había unos barbos tremendos, y unos bases debuen tamaño en el embalse pegando a la presa (con un cartel más grande que yo que ponía "prohibido pescar"), pero me estuvieron provocando y estuve a punto de sacar la caña y dar unos lances :Big Grin: .
Por cierto Nando, menudas fotos las de la libélula, perciosas. Y las del nido que vimos en Tus, la de mi movil está borrosa.
Las que si me salieron bien fueron estas.

 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## nando

Hola Santy no se me ha olvidado la foto del nido pero el tiempo es oro ahí vá, parece que la puesta es de un mirlo me guio por los conocimientos de Santy sería interesante seguir su evolución espero verlo de nuevo a ver que tal

----------


## culipardo

Preciosas fotos de Nando y Santy. La de la libélula es de concurso.
Enhorabuena para Reege.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer en mi viaje por los embalses del pirineo tomé estas fotos.
Ni entiendo de botánica ni de peces así que no sé lo que son.

Estas plantas son de la zona de Borén





Estos peces son de Talarn







Y este de Camarasa





Saludos

----------


## Luján

Las plantas son llamadas en Canarias "Bejeques", y son lo siguiente en aparecer en un sustrato duro sin colonizar a los líquenes. Éstos "destruyen" la roca convirtiéndola en polvo, y los Bejeques utilizan esto último para crecer.

Realmente necesitan muy poco sustrato.


Respecto a los peces, las dos últimas imágenes se parecen mucho a las carpas reales que fotografié yo en Benagéber.


Conste que yo tampoco soy experto en flora ni fauna

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa la libélula Nando y la mariposa Santy, algunas parecidas fotografie en el nacimiento del Río Mundo y en el Tranco, aquí os dejo algunas del buitre leonado en el Tranco.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Estás desde más cerca, espero que os gusten  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Fede, ¡menuda suerte! ¡vaya vuelo!
Eso no son gorriones, anda, dales de comer en la mano :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosas fotos, Fede, ¡menuda suerte! ¡vaya vuelo!
> Eso no son gorriones, anda, dales de comer en la mano


Ya me hubíera gustado darles de comer, no en la mano  :Embarrassment:  a 4 o 5 metros, y fotografiarlos  :Big Grin:  
A estos tortolitos por poco los pillo en el lio  :Big Grin:  al final la hembra corrio debajo unas hojas y el macho detrás, siempre se ha dicho, pueden más dos tetas que dos carretas.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Bueno, vamos con una tirada de flores de la Fuensanta, Algunas con su bichejo incluido :Big Grin: .

      

Las había preciosas, y muy vistosas como podéis apreciar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Y ahora le toca el turno a las golondrinas y los peces del Cenajo.

Las acrobacias de las golondrinas en la presa son para quedarse embobado (yo por lo menos)
  
Este bichejo la verdad es que estaba en las paredes de roca de la Fuensanta, y era curioso, porque aparte de no estarse quietos, si les incordiabas un poco con el dedo, saltaban.

Y por último los peces, mi debilidad.
No me digáis que esos bases no estaban provocándome, lástima del cartel que ponía Zona de seguridad. Prohibido pescar


Los barbos de película, había varios que rondarían los 4 Kg. Y encima comiéndose unos cereales de una barrita que llevaba, pero el tramo de debajo del Cenajo es un coto de pesca, y no había tiempo para tanto.
  
La verdad es que llevar las cañas en el coche, ver estos peces y no poder darles unos lances, para un pescador  es como una tortura china, todavía no sé cómo me pude reprimir.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo Santy:

Preciosas las imágenes, eres un fenómeno fotografiando fauna y flora en los embalses y donde sea, muchas gracias por las fotos  :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de embalse de Béznar, seguro que aquí alguno picaba  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes santy  :Smile: 




> No me digáis que esos bases no estaban provocándome, lástima del cartel que ponía Zona de seguridad. Prohibido pescar


Joer...y tanto que estaban provocándote... la tentación de echar una cucharrilla o un spinerbait es grande eh  :Big Grin: 




> Los barbos de película, había varios que rondarían los 4 Kg. Y encima comiéndose unos cereales de una barrita que llevaba, pero el tramo de debajo del Cenajo es un coto de pesca, y no había tiempo para tanto.


Pedazo barbo el del medio  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , a ese más que un anzuelo hay que tirarle un gancho  :Big Grin: 




> La verdad es que llevar las cañas en el coche, ver estos peces y no poder darles unos lances, para un pescador  es como una tortura china, todavía no sé cómo me pude reprimir.


Jajajajaja, eso también me pasa a mí, lo malo que para mí es mucha tentación... :Stick Out Tongue: , no sé si podré reprimirme ante tanto reclamo, sólo le faltan a los peces un cartel que pongan ¡ee, que estamos aquí!!!... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os dejo unas fotos de embalse de Béznar, seguro que aquí alguno picaba


Madre del amor hermoso  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Donde cae eso??? No pongas esto que me tientas a coger ahora mismo las cañas y arranco el coche y marcho a ese embalse... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Madre del amor hermoso 
> 
> Donde cae eso??? No pongas esto que me tientas a coger ahora mismo las cañas y arranco el coche y marcho a ese embalse...


 :Big Grin:  Tienes un paseito, este embalse está ha pocos kilometros de Granada, ha la orilla de la autovía en dirección Motril, ahora te aseguro que pescas, lo qué no se es si está permitida la pesca  :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un insecto curioso que he visto hoy en Mequinenza. Mañana pondré las fotos del embalse.



Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy en el Segre



Esta no tiene mucha calidad, está tomada desde muy lejos con mucho zoom.


Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

La calidad es lo menos, vale con la intencion :Wink: 
Bonito ejemplar. Gracias, Sergi

----------


## Quini

Impresionante la garza real , imagino y comparto la emoción que debiste sentir mientras hacías estas fotos , gracias por compartirlas .

----------


## culipardo

> Impresionante la garza real , imagino y comparto la emoción que debiste sentir mientras hacías estas fotos , gracias por compartirlas .


Es una garza imperial (Ardea purpurea), de presencia en la península en   época de reproducción (primavera-verano), más pequeña y menos abundante que la garza real.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias a todos.

La verdad es que emociona cuando ves un ave así posando en mitad del río. Lástima que estuviera tan lejos

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa ave Sergi, gracias por las fotos, me alegro que difrutaras viendo y fotografiando está garza.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Hola sergi1907,preciosas fotos de esta garza imperial  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Hola Santy alucino con las fotos que haces se nota que te fijas en todos los detalles de alrededor  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Hoy en el Segre
> 
> 
> 
> Esta no tiene mucha calidad, está tomada desde muy lejos con mucho zoom.
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Hola a todos. Hola Sergi.
Pues yo ayer pude conseguir (con muy mala calidad, perdonadme) esta toma de otra garza en Hellín, concretamente sobre la denominada "Laguna de los Patos", pequeño humedal artificial reserva de aves a escasos tres kilómetros de la ciudad que se mantiene con la recogida de las aguas pluviales de la misma.
La jod... iba altísima, pero pude comprobar que el x30 de la Fuji HS10 funciona a las mil maravillas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

¡Que envergadura!
Si parece un albatros
Buenísima foto

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosa foto, Antonio. Majestuosa.
Un abrazo

----------


## culipardo

Fotos tomadas en las lagunas de Ruidera, a ver si los pescadores me podéis decir que peces son estos

----------


## jasg555

^^^^^^ 
 Es un magnifico, estupendo y majestuoso cardúmen de carpas royales si la vista no me falla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa imagen Antonio, la cazaste de lleno  :Big Grin: , vamos, que un poco más, y hasta le podemos contar los ácaros que tenga entre las plumas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Madre mía culipardo, vaya "piara" de carpas  :Big Grin: , a esas en vez de boilies, haba, etc... hay que tirarle una rapala o en su defecto una cucharilla  :Big Grin: 

La carpa que sale en la mitad de la 2ª imagen, eso no es una carpa, parece un tiburón... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pedazo bicha...menudo tirón debe de pegar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ^^^^^^ 
>  Es un magnifico, estupendo y majestuoso cardúmen de carpas royales si la vista no me falla.


Royales?? No sé...a tanto no me llega la vista  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Foto tomada hoy en el Siurana



Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Un buen camuflaje, eh, Sergi.
Bonita foto, gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

Tomada esta mañana, mala calidad (movil), los habiotantes del canal de riego Genil-Cabra en su baño matutino

----------


## FEDE

Bonita postal Ben-amar, un bañito y al solito  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Este vichejo estaba en el embalse de Rules, ¿sabe alguien que es? :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Es una cigarra, especie de langosta

----------


## FEDE

> Es una cigarra, especie de langosta


Gracias Ben-amar, puede ser, no lo conocía, solo se que andaba muy despacio y por lo que se ve no tiene alas.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias Ben-amar, puede ser, no lo conocía, solo se que andaba muy despacio y *por lo que se ve no tiene alas.
> *
> Un saludo


No esperes a que le salgan :Cool: , dile donde está la puerta :Big Grin:  o te quedas sin macetas :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Es una cigarra, especie de langosta



No sé, pero las cigarras que yo conozco no tienen ese aguijón en la cola, son más bien como saltamontes, pero en tamaño XXXXXL.

Ese bicho tiene cara de saltamontes, pero ese pincho en la cola me mosquea mucho.

----------


## ben-amar

> No sé, pero las cigarras que yo conozco no tienen ese aguijón en la cola, son más bien como saltamontes, pero en tamaño XXXXXL.
> 
> Ese bicho tiene cara de saltamontes, pero ese pincho en la cola me mosquea mucho.


Esta aun no es adulta, no le han salido las alas; otra teoria: ha perdido las alas y el aguijon es para la puesta (en tierra).
Pero creo poder asegurar que se trata de una cigarra

----------


## aberroncho

Lo que yo conozco como cigarra o chicharra como decimos por aquí y que está todo el día cantando con la calor es esto



Es como una mosca pero mucho mas grande y se suele meter en el coche cuando llevas las ventanillas bajadas por el campo

----------


## Luján

Pues va a ser que Ben-amar tiene razón.

Imagen tomada de Wikipedia. Artículo: Cigarra (Cicadidae).



También aparece una imagen de la que tú has puesto, Aberroncho:




Sacado también de wikipedia (Chicharra->Ensifera), encontramos esta imagen:



Que se parece más a lo que yo entendía como cigarra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Chicharras de esas me llevo todos los dias unos cuantos del campo al pueblo en el coche. Y ahora están cantando hasta las 9 o las 10 de la noche con este calor.

----------


## ben-amar

> Chicharras de esas me llevo todos los dias unos cuantos del campo al pueblo en el coche. Y ahora están cantando hasta las 9 o las 10 de la noche con este calor.


......es para darle un descansito al canario :Big Grin:    Con estas calores, debe estar el pobre que no puede :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Todas a la sombra de unos árboles en la pared de Riudecanyes :Big Grin: 



Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todas a la sombra de unos árboles en la pared de Riudecanyes
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Como está la cotización en bolsa palomera en busca de la sombra... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Éste Erizo nos pegó un buen susto saliendo de un jardín en Stavanger!!!


Medusas en el Puerto, de Stavanger..... Nos sorprendió mucho la cantidad que allí había.


Que tranquila estaba en una típica pared de una casa Noruega.


Preparada para su venta en el imponente mercado de Bergen.

----------


## santy

Hola a todos, ayer, y un poco por casualidad, nos acercamos  a Pétrola mi hija Sara y yo, y aprovechamos para hacer unas fotillos en la laguna, yo a los bichejos que había, y Sara sacó unas panorámicas que luego pondré también.

Una familia de cigüeñuelas, y otra a la que debimos incordiar, ya que nos pasó volando muy cerca, y protestando bastante.




Unas libélulas en tándem, posadas en una piedra, y también poniendo huevos entre las algas.




Un cernícalo, planeando en busca de algún bicho que llevarse al pico



Los gaviotines haciendo acrobacias en la superficie del agua, un espectáculo.




Y por último, la estrella de la laguna, los flamencos, había varios grupos, uno de ellos bastante cerca del observatorio. En un momento dado, unos pocos levantaron vuelo, la última foto esta tomada cuando se estaban posando de nuevo en la laguna.





Espero que os gusten, y por cierto REEGE, muy chulas todas las fotos que  he visto de tu viaje (ese último bichejo, a la plancha está de miedo).
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bonitas fotos, Santy y Reege.
Sobre la ultima foto de Reege opino como Santy.

----------


## nando

Preciosas imagenes Santy y Reege  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ésta simpática gaviota nada más salir el Barco, no paraba de seguirnos, y espectácular, como cogía de las manos de la gente comida.

----------


## culipardo

Cada vez mes sosprendéis más con las fotos. La de los flamencos en vuelo de Santy es preciosa, la de la gaviota y el fiordo de fondo de Regee estupenda, hasta podrías probar a venderla al PP para su próxima campaña electoral, je,je.

----------


## FEDE

Magníficas fotos amigo Santy y Reege, muchas gracias  :Wink:  estaís hechos unos artistas fotografiando las aves en vuelo.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

En primer lugar, una simpática familia de osos polares en el museo Fram, dedicado al barco de ese mismo nombre, todo un emblema de Noruega por la travesia de investigación que realizó, un caracol de un jardín del museo, una rara abeja, gaviotas para la próxima campaña del PP y las simpáticas cabras del fiordo de los sueños, que estaban esperando a los barcos para que les arrojasen comida. Saludos desde Fresnedas...

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...-del-ebro.aspx


Detectada la presencia de un oso pardo en la zona del Valle del Ebro

La Consejería de Desarrollo Rural, Ganadería, Pesca y Biodiversidad ha detectado en las últimas semanas la presencia de un ejemplar de oso pardo joven en la zona del valle del Ebro, limítrofe entre Cantabria y Castilla y León, fuera de su área de campeo habitual y en donde no se localizaban ejemplares desde mediados del siglo XX. 


03/08/2010 
GOBIERNO C.A. CANTABRIA- Este comportamiento dispersivo es normal en la especie durante esta época del año, en la que los osos pueden recorrer grandes distancias en busca de alimento, regresando posteriormente a sus zonas de presencia habitual. 


Desde que se detectó al oso, se ha puesto en marcha un operativo coordinado entre el personal adscrito a la Dirección General de Medio Natural (Consejería de Medio Ambiente) de la Junta de Castilla y León y de la Dirección General de Biodiversidad (Consejería de Desarrollo Rural, Ganadería, Pesca y Biodiversidad) del Gobierno de Cantabria, con el apoyo de un guarda de campo de la Fundación Oso Pardo, que incluye un protocolo de seguimiento y control de la zona para garantizar, en todo momento, tanto la tranquilidad como la seguridad en el entorno de este ejemplar. 

Estas esporádicas presencias de osos fuera de la distribución habitual son indicadoras de la capacidad de los montes de la Cordillera Cantábrica para albergar osos y muestran que en la memoria genética de esta especie se mantienen zonas que son visitadas cada pocos años. Asimismo, constituye una prueba de que los esfuerzos de las administraciones para la recuperación de la especie, a través de las medidas contempladas en los respectivos planes de recuperación, están consiguiendo reducir el riesgo de extinción del oso pardo en la Cordillera. 


La población de oso pardo de la Cordillera Cantábrica viene mostrando síntomas de recuperación, registrándose, año tras año, el récord de hembras acompañadas con crías y un mayor número de localizaciones de ejemplares fuera de las áreas habituales de presencia.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

PD. Muy buenas todas las fotos Reege, lo abrigaditas que estan las cabras por esa zona  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...u-060abc3.html

----------


## ben-amar

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...u-060abc3.html


Este solo queria tomar algo, se arrepintio cuando le dijeron el precio de las raciones :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merops_apiaster

Precioso ave multicolor!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosa ave, Reege; Se parece muchisimo a un colibrí, por el pico

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Unas imagenes preciosas, todo muy verde, meno la ultima, ¡parece que esta helado! :EEK!:

----------


## sergi1907

Mi compañera habitual en las visitas a Siurana



Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Deberias adoptar ese helicoptero de la naturaleza, Sergi :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Preciosas estampas de Noruega Reege  :Wink: 

Aquí os dejo está paloma y éste espulgabueyes que estaban en el embalse de Peñaflor.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gaviotas, palomas y cisnes con su cria...











De las mejores fotos que he hecho con mi nueva cámara...
Saludos.

----------


## nando

Hola de nuevo , las fotos de las gaviotas sobrevolando el lago son para enmarcar  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...s-238f6cf.html

Esperemos que no vaya a más...

----------


## Luján

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...s-238f6cf.html
> 
> Esperemos que no vaya a más...


A ver si encuentran ya la causa y consiguen una vacuna/medicamento.

Me recuerda a la mixomatosis de los conejos, que prácticamente destruyó las poblaciones.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Ayer por la mañana, tome estas fotos, lo que no os podeís imaginar es dónde?

Un saludo  :Smile: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ARAGORM

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Ayer por la mañana, tome estas fotos, lo que no os podeís imaginar es dónde?
> 
> Un saludo 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Hola a todos, hola FEDE
Si no me equivoco estan en un vertedero ¿no?
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos, hola FEDE
> Si no me equivoco estan en un vertedero ¿no?
> Un saludo


Hola ARAGORM, así es parece mentira que estas aves vallan a buscar comida a los vertederos.

Aquí os dejo otras imágenes del vertedero de Sevilla.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## REEGE

Pues no es tan raro... Yo cuando a veces voy a Almagro a ver en Julio alguna obra de teatro en el corral de comedias que es el festival siempre en ese mes, al pasar por la planta de residuos sólidos a unos kilómetros del pueblo, las ves por miles, y aquí cuando a veces vamos a tirar los contenedores de basura de la presa, las vemos en el vertedero muchas veces...
Parece que la cigüeña nos tenía un poco engañados y no es un ave tan limpia como pensábamos...saludos

----------


## ARAGORM

[QUOTE=FEDE;37843]Hola ARAGORM, así es parece mentira que estas aves vallan a buscar comida a los vertederos.

Aquí os dejo otras imágenes del vertedero de Sevilla.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Hola FEDE, estas últimas imágenes que me has puesto, son para denunciarlas ante la autoridad competente.
Esos residuos que se ven, son los que depositamos en el contenedor amarillo (embases ligeros) para que una vez recogidos deben de ir a una planta de reciclaje y no al vaso de residuos no recuperables.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

desgraciadamente ahí se vé lo que reciclamos... Nada!!! Comparado con otros países!!!Lo de las bolsas de plástico es ya lo no vá más... Y los super nos siguen dando las bolsas a porrillo excepto muy pocos y los que las cobran... una miseria, si nos las cobrasen a 1euro veríais!!!

----------


## FEDE

> Hola FEDE, estas últimas imágenes que me has puesto, son para denunciarlas ante la autoridad competente.
> Esos residuos que se ven, son los que depositamos en el contenedor amarillo (embases ligeros) para que una vez recogidos deben de ir a una planta de reciclaje y no al vaso de residuos no recuperables.
> Un saludo.


Hola ARAGORM:

No se si es denunciable o no, yo es la segunda ves que voy ha este vertedero. 
Lo que yo llevaba, era una cuba de residuos de plastico, 1380 kilos para ser exacto, por lo que me cobraron 59,60 euros creo recordar, en donde descarge solo descargan los que llevan plastico o por lo menos eso dicen y según ponia en un letrero, Descarga de Inertes.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Hola ARAGORM:
> 
> No se si es denunciable o no, yo es la segunda ves que voy ha este vertedero. 
> Lo que yo llevaba, era una cuba de residuos de plastico, 1380 kilos para ser exacto, por lo que me cobraron 59,60 euros creo recordar, en donde descarge solo descargan los que llevan plastico o por lo menos eso dicen y según ponia en un letrero, Descarga de Inertes.
> 
> Un saludo


Pues vamos de mal en peor  :Embarrassment:  porque si es un vertedero de inertes  en el solo se pueden depositar los materiales de desecho procedente de la construcción (escombros).
¿El vertedero es de titularidad municipal o privada?
Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Pues vamos de mal en peor  porque si es un vertedero de inertes  en el solo se pueden depositar los materiales de desecho procedente de la construcción (escombros).
> ¿El vertedero es de titularidad municipal o privada?
> Un saludo


Eso no lo sé, se que es el vertedero pricipal de Sevilla, dónde llevan los residuos de Sevilla capital y de muchos pueblos de alrededor, dónde estuvierón buscando a la pobre, Marta del Castillo.

El vertedero se llama R.S.U. Centro Montemarta-Conica y se encuentra en Alcala de Guadaira.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Que se tiren los residuos del contenedor amarillo al vertedero no es nada raro.

Esto ocurre porque, simplemente, no hay capacidad de reciclaje para el volumen de desechos que se generan.

Lss pocas plantas de reciclaje no dan abasto.

No dudes que los vidrios también van a parar allí.

----------


## REEGE

Una tormenta de granizo mata a más de 77 flamencos en la Laguna de Pétrola (Albacete).

La tormenta de granizo caída el pasado viernes en la provincia de Albacete ha provocado la muerte de 77 flamencos en el complejo de la Laguna de Pétrola, una zona que mantiene una importante población de aves acuáticas durante todo el año.

Tal y como ha explicado a Europa Press el delegado de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente en Albacete, Antonio Mompó, la tormenta ha producido importantes daños tanto en cultivos agrícolas como en la fauna.

Así, ha señalado que este domingo recogieron 77 flamencos muertos, mientras que otros que se encontraban heridos, han sido operados en el Centro de Recuperación de la Fauna Salvaje, con el que cuenta la Institución en la zona.

Además, Mompó ha indicado que durante este lunes se han vuelto a recoger en el complejo lagunar animales muertos y otros heridos, aunque alguno de ellos morirá, "ya que están muy afectados".

Asimismo, ha señalado que hay ejemplares de otras especies, como el pato cuchara, que están afectados, pero en ningún caso el número de estos ejemplares es equiparable al de flamencos.

El delegado de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente ha explicado que para el rescate de los flamencos se han utilizado lanchas neumáticas pertenecientes al Servicio Provincial de Bomberos de la Diputación de Albacete (SEPEI), así como han colaborado voluntarios y miembros de una asociación medioambiental.

Por último, ha destacado el esfuerzo realizado por técnicos de la Diputación y de Medioambiente que han estado trabajando en el rescate de estas aves durante todo el fin de semana.

----------


## nando

La naturaleza cuando se desata va a su bola le dá igual lo que nos pase, ella sigue su ritmo el mundo sigue girando ,amanece y otro dia mas, es asi nos guste o no es triste y espero que puedan recuperar los máximos ejemplares

----------


## REEGE

Fotos tomadas por un paisano de Ciudad Real, Migue, que muestra la belleza de el Ave Fenix por tierras de mi provincia...








Fantásticas fotos de Migue, que también las ha publicado en Eltiempo.es

Da gusto ver a éstos animales!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, ayer estuve yo en la laguna Tiscar pero no me puedo aproximar tanto ni mi camara tiene un zoom como para acercarlas al objetivo.
Envidia, sana, me dais. Poder verlas tan cerca.
Como dice Nando, esperemos que se recupere pronto el censo.

----------


## REEGE

La enfermedad que ha matado 141 ciervos en Castilla y León no es de transmisión humana.
La bacteria de la pasteurelosis sólo se contagia entre rumiantes 
En caso de carne infectada, se elimina al cocinarla a 55 grados centígrados 
Existe una vacuna para la cabaña ganadera como cabras y ovejas.

Noticias yahoo

----------


## FEDE

> Fotos tomadas por un paisano de Ciudad Real, Migue, que muestra la belleza de el Ave Fenix por tierras de mi provincia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifícas fotografias Reege, dale las gracias a tu paisano Migue, con su permiso las copio para enmarcarlas, da gusto ver imágenes como estás, mi enhorabuena a tu paisano y a ti por ponerlas, gracias amigo  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...l-060abc3.html

----------


## ben-amar

¿es legre o tigron? 
Lo de leon-tigre o tigre-leon no suena bien

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Castilla - La Mancha creará una Red de Observatorios de Biodiversidad

Mie, 18 Ago, 2010

El director general de Áreas Protegidas y Biodiversidad, Alberto López, avanzó hoy en Santander (Cantabria) que el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha creará una Red de Observatorios de Biodiversidad, que tendrá como principal finalidad el seguimiento continuo de especies y ecosistemas para conocer cómo van siendo afectados por los impactos que el cambio climático pueda tener y proponer medidas concretas de gestión.

De esta forma lo indicó durante su participación hoy en el Palacio de la Magdalena de Santander, sede de la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo, dentro del Curso de Verano Espacios Naturales protegidos en el siglo XXI: retos globales, con la conferencia Espacios Naturales protegidos y cambio climático.

Alberto López detalló que para la puesta en marcha de este proyecto, que se recoge en la Estrategia Regional de Mitigación y Adaptación frente al Cambio Climático de Castilla-La Mancha, ya se han iniciado las conversaciones con la Universidad regional y se prevé una primera propuesta tras el verano.

En su conferencia, el director general explicó que el Gobierno de Castilla- La Mancha, a través de la Oficina de Cambio Climático de la Consejería de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, ha elaborado un primer informe de impactos del cambio climático en la región que incluye su afección sobre los Espacios Naturales Protegidos.

Un trabajo científico, que junto a otras iniciativas llevadas a cabo en Castilla-La Mancha ha llamado la atención de la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo para presentar en este foro académico los resultados de este proyecto, así como las acciones que llevaremos a cabo en nuestra región.

De esta forma, las principales conclusiones de este estudio confirman los tres componentes principales que afectarán a los espacios naturales como son el ascenso de temperaturas sobre todo para hábitats de alta montaña; aridificación y, en tercer lugar, la mediterraneización, es decir, una amenaza para hábitats ligados a climas con sequía estival atenuada o nula, además de cambios en la cantidad y la calidad de las aguas así como mayor incidencia de incendios.

Como dijo, solo el 20% de la extensión regional mantendría climas similares a los actuales. Así, los mayores problemas se detectan en los sistemas montañosos del occidente regional (Sierra de Ayllón, Montes de Toledo y Sierra Morena) y los espacios naturales protegidos del sistema ibérico, serranías subbéticas y lagunas y sistemas fluviolacustres.

El responsable de Áreas Protegidas y Biodiversidad resaltó el papel destacado de las áreas protegidas porque son sistemas activos en la fijación de CO2, en la reducción de la forestación y la degradación de los suelos por lo que se hace necesario establecer medidas que puedan contribuir a mejorar su potencialidad como sumideros de carbono. Además, como dijo, tendrán que contar con planes de gestión que incorporen estrategias de adaptación a los posibles efectos del cambio climático.

Alberto López recordó que actualmente la región cuenta con 106 espacios naturales protegidos, con más de 320.972 hectáreas, y que de forma inminente se van a declarar otros tantos, lo que supondrá casi 281.600 hectáreas protegidas más.

Fuente.- JCCLM

----------


## ben-amar

Introduzco aqui esta noticia porque pronto seran parte de nuestra fauna, aunque tambien el motivo de nuevas enfermedades para nosotros. Otro inconveniente de tener la calor que tenemos durante todo el año, aparte de los guiris, ahora vendran otros turistas, pero para quedarse.


http://noticias.terra.es/2010/espana...ropicales.aspx
Miércoles 18 de Agosto de 2010 17:20 ...
Terra Noticias
 / Europa Press
Tras la localización de una colonia de 'Aedes aegypti' en Holanda 
España debe prepararse para la llegada de enfermedades tropicales 
También Grecia e Italia tendrán que convivir con insectos que transmiten enfermedades como la fiebre amarilla o el dengue.



El entomólogo del Museo de Ciencias Naturales Óscar Sorian ha advertido de que en países como España, Grecia o Italia hay que estar preparados para convivir con las especies de insectos que transmiten enfermedades como la fiebre amarilla o el dengue, después de que se haya localizado una colonia de 'Aedes aegypti' en Holanda.

Este experto ha comentado que a España ya llegó hace tiempo el mosquito tigre, 'una especie similar', y que este fenómeno se debe al cambio climático.

"Los insectos suben de latitud y muchas especies que nunca habían llegado a Europa pueden llegar y de hecho están llegando a países como Italia, Grecia o España", ha sentenciado, al tiempo que señala que hay que estar preparados para convivir con estas especies y que en el pasado ha habido también epidemias, en España y otros países europeos, de dengue, una enfermedad 'menos grave que la fiebre amarilla y con síntomas parecidos al de la gripe'.

Por último, ha comentado que aunque la fiebre amarilla es una enfermedad muy grave, España dispone de las vacunas necesarias para "atajar la enfermedad", ya que la Sanidad española está desarrollada y "puede controlar cualquier explosión de este tipo". Aun así, recuerda que siempre hay que estar alerta por si se produce algún problema.


España recibirá insectos tropicales (Agencia: Europa Press)

----------


## sergi1907

Un pez solitario en Siurana

----------


## REEGE

Mueren 58 ballenas piloto varadas en las costas de Nueva Zelanda
Hoy, 08.28 NOTICIAS YAHOO


Sídney (Australia), 20 ago (EFE).- Un total de 58 ballenas piloto amanecieron hoy muertas frente a las costas de Nueva Zelanda, mientras equipos de voluntarios trabajan para salvar a otras 15 varadas en la misma zona. 

La directora del grupo conservacionista local Proyect Jonah, Kimberly Muncaster, indicó que tienen pocas esperanzas de salvar a los cetáceos atrapados en aguas próximas a la localidad costera de Kaitaia, en la Isla Norte.

Según las autoridades neozelandesas, la mayoría de las ballenas falleció porque quedaron varadas durante la noche y tardaron horas en ser descubiertas.

Muncaster explicó que cada mamífero tiene asignado un equipo de cinco voluntarios, que trabajan sin descanso para mantenerlos a flote y respirando pese a que los animales pesan una tonelada y media.

Las labores se están viendo además perjudicadas por la lluvia y fuerte viento del invierno austral.

Hace dos años, más de cien ballenas piloto fueron atrapadas en la misma playa de Nueva Zelanda, que como la vecina Australia ve cada año como cientos mamíferos marinos pierden la vida en sus costas.

Los científicos desconocen la razón por la que algunas especies de cetáceos acaban sus días en las playas, y barajan la posibilidad de que acuden atraídas por los sonares de grandes buques o que sigan a un cabeza de grupo desorientado por enfermedad.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2010...a-238f6cf.html

----------


## Luján

No sólo en Granada hay plaga de estorninos. Aquí en Valencia también.

----------


## REEGE

Mantis religiosa
De Wikipedia, 

La mantis religiosa o santateresa (Mantis religiosa) es una especie de insecto mantodeo de la familia Mantidae originaria de sur de Europa; fue introducida en Norteamérica en 1899 en un barco con plantines y a pesar de ser una especie introducida, es el insecto oficial de Connecticut.

Descripción
Insectos de tamaño mediano, con un tórax largo y unas antenas delgadas. Tiene dos grandes ojos compuestos y tres ojos sencillos entre ellos. La cabeza puede girar hasta 180º. Sus patas delanteras, que mantiene recogidas ante la cabeza están provistas de fuertes espinas para sujetar a sus presas.

Son animales solitarios excepto en la época de reproducción, cuando macho y hembra se buscan para aparearse. Cuando hay más de un macho cerca de una hembra, éstos se pelean y sólo uno se reproduce. Las hembras son mayores que los machos. Durante y tras el apareamiento la hembra se come al macho.

Puede ser de color verde o pardo con distintos matices. El color del adulto lo determina el del medio en el que habita durante su última muda (por ejemplo amarillo si se trata de paja seca o verde si es hierba fresca).

Es el único animal conocido que cuenta con un único oído y lo tiene localizado en el tórax.

Comportamiento
Alcanzan un año de vida durante el cual mudan seis veces antes de convertirse en adulto. Para mudar se suspenden de una rama, se desprenden de la vieja muda y salen por la parte anterior de la última cutícula .

Este insecto no es venenoso. Utiliza sus fuertes patas delanteras para atrapar a sus presas y devorarlas vivas.

Alimentación
Caza al acecho, permanece inmóvil con las patas delanteras juntas (por lo que parece que está rezando) a la espera de que una presa se acerque, cuando otro insecto se posa junto a ella, lo observará girando la cabeza (Las mantis gozan de muy buena vista) y lanzándose al ataque de inmediato. Hay un tipo de arte marcial inspirado en su forma de atacar- Sus patas delanteras sujetan a la víctima y la mantis comienza a alimentarse de ella inmediatamente, incluso si su presa sigue luchando para escapar. Las presas pueden ser devoradas en parte o en su totalidad, dejando únicamente como restos del festín patas, alas o éitros, que la mantis escrupulosamente deja caer al suelo.

Si bien tienen preferencias por animales vivos para su alimentación, en cautiverio también pueden llegar a alimentarse de insectos muertos siempre que alguien se los acerque a sus patas raptoras o boca, aunque su actividad predadora se ve disminuida.

Reproducción
En la época de apareamiento la hembra secreta feromonas, atrayendo al macho, siendo el único momento en la que los machos y hembras se reúnen. Durante este periodo las hembras se vuelven muy agresivas y, en ocasiones, acaban por comerse a su compañero durante o después del apareamiento empezando por la cabeza. Este comportamiento está bastante mitificado, ya que, si bien se da con frecuencia en cautiverio, es raro en libertad. La cópula dura unas dos horas.

En el apareamiento, en primer lugar el macho rodea a la hembra hasta saltar a su dorso y poner en contacto sus antenas con las de la hembra. A continuación, el macho pone en contacto sus estructuras genitales con las de la hembra y deposita el espermatóforo en el interior de la hembra.

La puesta de los huevos se hace en otoño y los huevos eclosionan en primavera. Pone sus huevos en montoncitos espumosos (ootecas) que ata a las ramitas. La espuma se endurece pronto y protege los huevos hasta que se abren. Cada saco puede albergar entre 200 y 300 huevos pero sólo unos pocos sobreviven.

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por favor, respetad éste insecto... Un saludo.

JARDINERIA.PRO

----------


## ben-amar

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Por favor, respetad éste insecto... Un saludo.
> 
> JARDINERIA.PRO


Vale, la respetaremos per no te quiero decir el respeto que ella te tendria si tuviese solo la mitad de tu tamaño :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

:Frown: Pues esos bichos te meten un picotazo, y duele tela.

----------


## Luján

> Pues esos bichos te meten un picotazo, y duele tela.


Porque no es un picotazo, sino un mordisco.

De todos modos son inofensivos para el hombre. Sólo atacarán si se sienten amenazados.

Yo conseguí hacerle fotos a una a menos de 10cm. Creo que ya puse la imagen. (por si acaso: http://a.imageshack.us/img59/2808/pa100129.jpg)

----------


## REEGE

Insecto palo, también conocido como bicho palo, bicho palito o bicho bastón, nombre común de cualquiera de varios insectos con forma de palo que mimetizan las ramitas de las plantas en las que viven. Tienen el cuerpo largo y delgado y las patas son similares a ramas. Algunos carecen de alas o éstas son rudimentarias, o bien se asemejan a hojas. Los insectos palo viven sobre todo en climas tropicales, donde algunas especies alcanzan longitudes superiores a los 30centímetros. 



Ésta foto es sacada del block ANIMALES RAROS.

----------


## REEGE

Llevo varias semanas avistando en una zona concreta del camino a la presa una decena de Abejarucos con vuelos acrobáticos y por fín he conseguido averiguar el porqué casi siempre éstan en éste sitio...
El abejaruco (merops apiaster) debe su nombre común y científico a su alimento preferido, las abejas.
Hay un montón de colmenas tras unos chaparros que no se ven desde el camino, y por lo que  he leido la comida estrella de éste bello pájaro son esas abejas que van y vienen a esas colmenas. Tambíen he sabido el odio que los apicultores le tienen a ésta ave. Otra curiosidad que he aprendido. Saludos amigos.

----------


## santy

Bueno, como he comentado en otro hilo, tengo algunas fotos que vale la pena compartir con vosotros, y como mi pasión además de la pesca, son los bichos, empezaré con unas libélulas, y luego poco a poco iré pasando a cosas mayores.







espero que os gusten.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Ftografías espectaculares Santy :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por enseñárnoslas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Son chulísimas amigo Santy... La verdad es que éste verano ésta lleno de todas ellas... El domingo estuve en el nacimiento del río cuervo y ví cientos de ellas...
Tengo una foto de un animal muy amigo de las mujeres... que os pondré luego y también del entorno. saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitas fotos santy. Veo que aunque has estado atareado, no has perdido el tiempo  :Wink: .

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias, la verdad, es que como dices, este año hay muchísimas, he visto más libélulas, y de más variedades que nunca. 
Continuo con otro pájaro del que habéis hablado aquí hace poco, un abejaruco perteneciente a un bando que había bañándose delante de mi, y al que le pude sacar unas tomas.





Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Santy.
En realidad, ese abejarruco, parece que queria una sesion de fotos.

----------


## jasg555

> Muchas gracias, la verdad, es que como dices, este año hay muchísimas, he visto más libélulas, y de más variedades que nunca. 
> Continuo con otro pájaro del que habéis hablado aquí hace poco, un abejaruco perteneciente a un bando que había bañándose delante de mi, y al que le pude sacar unas tomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo



 Pues fíjate que he tenido abejarucos bebiendo (literalmente) de un arroyo artificial que tengo en mi parcela. Pero... *!!!!!no sabía que eran abejarucos!!!!!* Me he dado cuenta cuando he visto tus fotos, y no he podido investigar fotos por mi cutreconexión veraniega. He investigado por descripción y me he centrado en aves no autóctonas, escapadas de algún aviario vecino.

Lo tenía delante de mis narices.

En fin, indirectamente gracias por las fotos. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectaculares imágenes Santy, me dejas boquiabierto, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Supongo que para conseguir esas fotografías, una buena dosis de paciencia para sacar esas preciosas capturas no???  :Embarrassment: 




> Insecto palo, también conocido como bicho palo, bicho palito o bicho bastón, nombre común de cualquiera de varios insectos con forma de palo que mimetizan las ramitas de las plantas en las que viven. Tienen el cuerpo largo y delgado y las patas son similares a ramas. Algunos carecen de alas o éstas son rudimentarias, o bien se asemejan a hojas. Los insectos palo viven sobre todo en climas tropicales, donde algunas especies alcanzan longitudes superiores a los 30centímetros. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ésta foto es sacada del block ANIMALES RAROS.


Estos bichos los tuve unos cuantos años en casa, y ya me aburrí de ellos, cuando murieron, no quise ya más.

Tenía un par de ellos que, mas que un insecto palo, parecían bogavantes... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Hola Santy vaya ,vaya,vaya que vacaciones te has pegado  :Big Grin: 

las fotos de concurso  :EEK!: 

gracias por mostrarnos las

----------


## santy

Me alegro de que os gusten, todavía me quedan algunas más.
Bueno, siguiendo con los pájaros, os pongo unas fotos de unos cuantos que vi.

Una cigüeñuela.


Un pájaro carpintero.


Un aguilucho lagunero.


Una garza real y una cigüeña.


Un buitre negro.


Unos patos.


Espero que os gusten. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Claro que nos gustan. Son unas fotos espectaculares.

----------


## ben-amar

Paciencia y camara pegada al ojo :Wink: . Menudas fotos. Como en los libros.
Gracias Santy.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por esas estupendas fotos Santy... Yo aquí os dejo otra:



Un simpátiquisimo ratón de campo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, que linda la ratoncilla  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: .

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por esas estupendas fotos Santy... Yo aquí os dejo otra:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Un simpátiquisimo ratón de campo...


No son tan simpáticos cuando te entran en casa, pero sí que es simpático (casi hilarante) ver a tu madre subida en una silla, como en los dibujos animados, mientras tu padre, tu hermano y tú intentáis cazarlo a escobazo limpio.


Poco después llegó el gato y se acabaron los ratones y los lagartos (y lagartijas) dentro de casa.

----------


## nando

jajajaja es verdad mi madre se fué de vacaciones y estuvo un raton 10 dias a sus anchas se recorrió toda la casa por los sofas todas las habitaciones le agujereó un vestido jajajaja pero compró 2 o 3 cepos y amigo pasó a mejor vida estaba el tio mas lustroso  :Big Grin:  claro menudas vacaciones se pegó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:

----------


## culipardo

Que bonitas esas fotografías Santy, aparte de la pesca y de los bichos supongo que otra afición tuya es la fotografía, se te da estupendamente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí llevais un cactus florecido. Su flor solo dura un dia, por eso son tan bellas.

----------


## Luján

> Aquí llevais un cactus florecido. Su flor solo dura un dia, por eso son tan bellas.


Simplemente preciosas, lástima que se hayan corrompido las imágenes  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí llevais un cactus florecido. Su flor solo dura un dia, por eso son tan bellas.


Espectacular  :EEK!:  :Smile:  muchas gracias por las imágenes  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Eso explica el porque se tira uno cuidando unas plantas todo un año, o mas, que por otro lado te cuidas muy bien de no tocar :Big Grin: 
Espectacular. Gracias embalses al 100%.

----------


## sergi1907

Estos son algunos de lo peces que pude fotografiar en el embalse de Calanda

----------


## jasg555

^^^^ Preciosos barbos Sergi :Wink:  :Wink: 

Éste, con tanta agua y los ríos corriendo, el barbo es uno de los peces autóctonos más beneficiados, una vez que la boga está en franca regresión.

No he podido, por falta de tiempo, ir a ninguna de las subidas habituales y espectaculares. La Sartenilla en el Guadiela, la del Ibor, la del Puente del Arzobispo, la del Arlanza, la de Molinos de Duero, etc, etc....

----------


## santy

Bueno, como ya he vuelto otra vez, os voy a poner otra serie de bichejos de los que tuve oportunidad de ver en los pocos días que pasé de vacaciones, en un sitio precioso al que me invitaron a pasar unos días.

Por cierto, la foto del ratón, una monería,  las flores del cactus preciosas, y los barbos una envidia.

Unas ciervas  y unos venados.

 
 
 

Unos jabalís a la carrera, y otro bastante más descarado posando para la foto, al que le hice una tirada bastante completa.

 
 

Un par de muflones, estos bastante lejos, pero al ampliar la foto se pueden ver bastante bien.

 

Unos gamos sesteando a la sombra.

 

Y por último, un corzo precioso al atardecer.

 


Espero que os gusten y gracias a todos por los halagos, pero solo soy un aficionadillo al que le encanta la naturaleza y el agua.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Vaya fotos.

Eres un genio.!!!

----------


## nando

Hola de nuevo Santy

no sé que decir si que muy buenas fotos o donde te dejaste la escopeta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

por que no te vas ha ver en otra   :Embarrassment: 

enorabuena por las fotos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas ftos Santy. 
Este finde puede que valla a unas fincas que por las Navas de la concepción, Constantina y esa zona a escuchar la berrea. El año pasado no me dejaron hechar fotos, así que este año no creo que me dejen tampoco.
Es un ircordio que vallas paseandote en tu coche para ver la berrea y que cuando te des cuenta estés rodeado de guardas, que se creen que le vamos a quitar los venaos :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

No lo tientes, que estamos en plena veda!!! La verdad es que el guarro, dan ganas de tirarle, pero no una foto!!! Pero, eso hay que respetar las normas y la naturaleza cuando hay que hacerlo!!!Preciosas fotos, y difíciles de realizar... Yo en mi viaje por las sierras de la Alcarria, me cruzé con una hembra con 6 crias que eran una chulería, pero salieron disparados al monte y cualquiera les hace una foto... Luego con un corzo, que salió al galope en un hayedo y a última hora de la tarde una cierva con una cria, a la que si pude fotografiar y que luego os mostraré!!! Un saludo y lo dicho........

RESPETO TOTAL CON LA FAUNA Y FLORA

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...n-753792c.html
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nando

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20100...n-753792c.html


Vaya vaya con pepito que se comió a su otro primo  :Big Grin: 

estos bichitos son una joya historica y este en concreto no se sabia nada de él

me creo que dicen que media sobre unos 6 metros vamos que si te lo encuentras de frente no te vale  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Aquí van algunas fotos de fauna que encontramos en la Laguna Santos Morcillo.

----------


## nando

Aqui os dejo esta foto con un simpatico amigo  :Big Grin:  por cierto muy abundante y parece ser una especie invasiva en las lagunas de Ruidera


cangrejos bajo el agua

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dios vaya bichacos, no parecen cangrejos, parecen langostas, por su tamaño jajajja. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

Si no me equivoco, son cangrejos rojos de río, originarios de América, y que han desplazado al endémico ibérico de gran parte de los ríos españoles:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cangrej...o_ib.C3.A9rico

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si no me equivoco, son cangrejos rojos de río, originarios de América, y que han desplazado al endémico ibérico de gran parte de los ríos españoles:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cangrej...o_ib.C3.A9rico



Creo que ya hemos hablado de ellos, y del cangrejo autócno de aquí, que los han hechado literalmente de nuestros rios, cmo tú bien dices, Luján. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> parece ser una especie invasiva en las lagunas de Ruidera


Invasiva en todo nuestro territorio  :Mad: 




> 


Vaya lucietes y vaya basses  :Cool:  No me extraña, con esos percasoles y esos cangrejazos... así están los bichos  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gracias a todos por las imágenes  :Wink:

----------


## nando

Según Santy Ruidera es una zona de pesca prodigiosa que atrae pescadores de distintos paises de europa por las enormes piezas que ahí se pescan.

----------


## Luján

> Según Santy Ruidera es una zona de pesca prodigiosa que atrae pescadores de distintos paises de europa por las enormes piezas que ahí se pescan.


Doy fe del tamaño que pueden llegar a alcanzar los basses en la Santos Mocrillo. Lamentablemente no tengo fotos, peor sí que los he visto bien grandes.

----------


## ben-amar

Algunos de los bocados, digoooooo, cangrejos que habia; en que estaria yo pensando :Big Grin: 
Tomando el sol

A este no le agrado que lo molestaramos, o estaba saludando

¡Bonita pose! Debio pensar



Este avanza decidido

Cubriendo su terreno

Y decidio que solo hay lugar para uno

Tras una breve discusion, el otro debio pensar lo mismo

¡Con la buena pinta que tienen!

En mi cubo todos habrian tenido sitio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con la buena pinta que tienen para hacer unos cangrejitos con salsita... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Con la buena pinta que tienen para hacer unos cangrejitos con salsita...


Te juro que desde que los vi, lo unico que venia a mi mente era un cubo para poder transportarlos.
Se me hizo duro despedirme de ellos. :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas imágenes que tome en las Lagunas de Ruidera.

Espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## FEDE

Más Flora y Fauna de las Lagunas de Ruidera.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué variedad de fauna hay en las lagunas  :Smile: .

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes tomadas en la laguna de aclimatación del Parque Nacional Tablas de Daimiel.

Espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nando

Hola, otra de patitos 







se les vé felices verdad???

----------


## ben-amar

Imagen del fruto de la zarzamora


Aqui con algunas ya maduras (las negras) y de las que dio buena cuenta ben-amar jr. (mis buenos pinchazos me lleve)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aqui con algunas ya maduras (las negras) y *de las que dio buena cuenta ben-amar jr. (mis buenos pinchazos me lleve)*


Eso es trabajo en equipo... uno se lleva los pinchazos y otro se las come... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> Hola, otra de patitos 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se les vé felices verdad???


ole mis patos¡¡¡

----------


## FEDE

Se les ve contentisimos Nando,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dime tú quien no está contento alli, con el agua que tienen las lagunas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nando

lastima que este tipo animales no den mas tiempo ha hecharles la foto

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes nando, pero, sin duda, me quedo con la de la libélula  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  muy buena captura  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

la de la libelula, esa si que no te vuelve a salir :Wink:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> la de la libelula, esa si que no te vuelve a salir



No le digas eso hombre.
Nando, buenas fotos.

----------


## ben-amar

Es que no lo digo por el, lo digo porque no creo que otra libelula se le ponga a tiro de foto como esa

----------


## ARAGORM

> lastima que este tipo animales no den mas tiempo ha hecharles la foto


Excelentes imagenes nando, esta es para enmarcarla.
Un saludo

----------


## nando

Hola a todos
os habeís dado cuenta de la libélula como sonrie delante de la cámara  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bassraul

Unos patos de un lago donde voy a pescar

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Unos patos de un lago donde voy a pescar


Un feliz grupo de patos nadando apaciblemente en su casa  :Smile: . Qué lago es?  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos
> os habeís dado cuenta de la libélula como sonrie delante de la cámara


Nando, un poco más y le vemos ya hasta los pelillos de la barba... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bassraul

> Un feliz grupo de patos nadando apaciblemente en su casa . Qué lago es? 
> 
> Un saludo.


Esta en Madrid en San Martin de la Vega es una antigua cantera donde han echo un parque y se puede pescar . Siempre sin muerte y devolviendo los peces en este lago hay : Carpas ,Black Bass ,Barbo ,Cangrejo y Galapago .
Aun que en su dia fue famoso por que sacaron un Siluro .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aun que en su dia fue famoso por que sacaron un Siluro .


Siluro o un pez gato grandecito????

Cuando empezó a aparecer el pez gato por Extremadura también paso algo similar... mucha gente... hay siluros!!! pero eran los dichosos peces gatos...

Aunque también puede ser que algún descerebrado mental le diera por soltar algún siluro  :Frown: , de todo hay... :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Me da que la libelula no se poso entonces a descansar o para una sesion de fotos con Nando; con esos dientes iba a limpiarselos con un buen palillo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Bonita foto, bassraul. Gracias.
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Unos patos de un lago donde voy a pescar





> Un feliz grupo de patos nadando apaciblemente en su casa . Qué lago es? 
> 
> Un saludo.


 El siluro lo echaron unos desaprensivos por hacer una gracia. Fué verídico.

Si llega a ser en otro sitio más amplio...

----------


## perdiguera

En Ruidera encontró Jaime este bicho y yo lo fotografié
Lagartija común creo

----------


## REEGE

El que habeis conseguido en las lagunas y tablas de todos esos patos...
La libélula, una de las mejores fotos que he visto en el foro, sin duda!!! Bueno aún estoy de vacaciones y no puedo estar con todos vosotros, pués os echo de menos, pero desde ésta aula de internet, de Guadalajara, os mando saludos y que espero que para la semana que viene os pueda mostrar mis capturas!!!
Y grata sorpresa verte PERDIGUERA!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
El espéctaculo más impresionante que he visto en mi vida... de unos de los animales más inteligentes y cercanos al hombre.
Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo Reege.

Magníficas imágenes, espero que hayaís difrutado tanto como cuando yo estuve por allí o más, es uno de mis viajes que no olvidare jamas, pedazo de isla Tenerife, espero volver algún dia, muchas gracias por la fotos y ya sabes estoy esperando el resto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo y un abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Eso fue lo primero que vi tras llegar a Tenerife en mis primeras vacaciones tras cinco años, como tu dices, fue extraordinario.
Gracias Reege. Espero que te lo hayas pasado tan bien como yo me lo pase.
Un abrazo

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> El espéctaculo más impresionante que he visto en mi vida... de unos de los animales más inteligentes y cercanos al hombre.
> Saludos.


¿Qué fue de la orca? creo recordar que ya no está allí.

También creo recordar que atacó a uno de sus cuidadores. Quizás fue por eso por lo que ya no la tienen, o porque salía muy caro el mantenimiento, o porque enfermó.

Hace tanto que estoy desconectado de la isla.....  :Frown: 

Al Loro Parque fui cuando aún no tenían delfinario, anda que no hace tiempo ni "ná"

Eso sí, tenían una tortuga del tamaño de un escarabajo (el coche, que ya os veo venir) ¿Seguirá por ahí la Vieja Morla?

----------


## FEDE

> ¿Qué fue de la orca? creo recordar que ya no está allí.
> 
> También creo recordar que atacó a uno de sus cuidadores. Quizás fue por eso por lo que ya no la tienen, o porque salía muy caro el mantenimiento, o porque enfermó.
> 
> Hace tanto que estoy desconectado de la isla..... 
> 
> Al Loro Parque fui cuando aún no tenían delfinario, anda que no hace tiempo ni "ná"
> 
> *Eso sí, tenían una tortuga del tamaño de un escarabajo* (el coche, que ya os veo venir) ¿Seguirá por ahí la Vieja Morla?


Hola Luján, no se si te refieres a está, si es así creo que sigue allí aunque cuando yo la vi en agosto de 2007, me pareció que estaba disecada no se movía para nada.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján, no se si te refieres a está, si es así creo que sigue allí aunque cuando yo la vi en agosto de 2007, me pareció que estaba disecada no se movía para nada.
> 
> [...]


Pues sí que es posible que sea esa.

La verdad es que no tiene muy buena pinta, la pobre. Recuerdo que cuando yo fui la vi del otro lado, y aparentemente en otra zona, pero eso no significa nada. podía estar viva entonces y ahora se una estatua, como el del anuncio de Mixta: "pa' la teleeee ponerme pa' la tele!!! que va a empezar el partido y yo mirando esta pared!!!"

----------


## culipardo

Estas fotos son de esta misma tarde: un buitre en lo alto de un tejado en el centro de Ciudad Real !!
La calidad no es muy buena pues mi máquina no tiene un gran zoom pero me parece muy curioso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estas fotos son de esta misma tarde: un buitre en lo alto de un tejado en el centro de Ciudad Real !!
> La calidad no es muy buena pues mi máquina no tiene un gran zoom pero me parece muy curioso.



¿¿Curioso dices??, más bien diria raro. Muchos animales y aves se extravian, y van a para a donde no deben....

----------


## ben-amar

> Estas fotos son de esta misma tarde: un buitre en lo alto de un tejado en el centro de Ciudad Real !!
> La calidad no es muy buena pues mi máquina no tiene un gran zoom pero me parece muy curioso.


Tu no te fies de esos bichos, ya esten perdididos o curioseando, no quieren nada bueno :Embarrassment:  ; bueno´para ellos, si :Big Grin:

----------


## culipardo

Vaya, el buitre que puse ayer en el foro viene reflejado en la prensa de hoy:

http://www.lanzadigital.com/sociedad...ado-16135.html

----------


## sergi1907

Un cangrejo de río en Riudecanyes

----------


## jasg555

> Un cangrejo de río en Riudecanyes


 Preciosas fotos Sergi. Qué pena el cangrejo rojo, es precioso, aunque bastante dañino por desgracia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya con los cangrejos, antes de verlos por el foro, yo me los imaginaba más pequeñitos y resulta que con uno puedes hacer una gran paella.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Preciosas fotos sergi, gracias poe ellas :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

En mi camino hcia Iznajar pude observar escos bonitos caballos.


Tambien con ellos estaban estos burros, asnos, onagros. borricos,...

----------


## perdiguera

Ya están aquí, ya han llegado, los huevos se revuelven en su cascarón de pensar en el revuelto que les espera, bendecido por el correspondiente baño en ajo y perejil.
Son ellas, las de todos los años, las que han llegado, por fín, a mi jardín.







SETA DE CHOPO
Agrocybe aegerita 

Espero que os gusten, a mí me encantan

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Yendo de Lleida hacia la Cerdanya me dió tiempo de hacer una paella para un grupo de amigos en Artesa de Segre.
Aquí os pongo la secuencia fotográfica.










Espero que no os dé envidia ya que no quedó ni un gramo.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Yendo de Lleida hacia la Cerdanya me dió tiempo de hacer una paella para un grupo de amigos en Artesa de Segre.
> Aquí os pongo la secuencia fotográfica.
> [...]
> 
> Espero que no os dé envidia ya que no quedó ni un gramo.
> 
> Saludos



Qué buena pinta tiene!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yendo de Lleida hacia la Cerdanya me dió tiempo de hacer una paella para un grupo de amigos en Artesa de Segre.
> Aquí os pongo la secuencia fotográfica.
> 
> Espero que no os dé envidia ya que no quedó ni un gramo.
> 
> Saludos


Ay que rica... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Que el título del hilo es "flora y fauna", no "flora y zampa". :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que el título del hilo es "flora y fauna", no "flora y zampa".


Jajajajajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Entre esos cangrejos, las setas, ese arrocito... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Yendo de Lleida hacia la Cerdanya me dió tiempo de hacer una paella para un grupo de amigos en Artesa de Segre.
> Aquí os pongo la secuencia fotográfica.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no os dé envidia ya que no quedó ni un gramo.
> 
> Saludos


Vaya sorpresa,  :EEK!:  no conocía esa faceta tuya, se le ve muy buena pinta y a ti tambien con gorro de cocinero y todo, bueno si algún dia hacemos una quedada campera ya tenemos cocinero ¿no?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es mejor no decir nada del arroz, lo ha hecho para darnos envidia; cuando esta lejos y el arroz mas que digerido, es cuando lo enseña. Lo podia haber dicho antes, no hubiese pasado nada, aparte de verse seguramente con unos pocos invitados mas  :Big Grin: .
Bueno, en mi empresa hemos estado de traslado, ¡vaya mesesito! y vaya 15 dias ultimos de adaptacion y reubicacion!.
Al parecer, entre los enseres, tambien nos ha acompañado este trabajador no declarado.


Observese que lleva su precinto (agarrado a la cola) para colaborar en el cerrado de las cajas

----------


## Luján

> Es mejor no decir nada del arroz, lo ha hecho para darnos envidia; cuando esta lejos y el arroz mas que digerido, es cuando lo enseña. Lo podia haber dicho antes, no hubiese pasado nada, aparte de verse seguramente con unos pocos invitados mas .
> Bueno, en mi empresa hemos estado de traslado, ¡vaya mesesito! y vaya 15 dias ultimos de adaptacion y reubicacion!.
> Al parecer, entre los enseres, tambien nos ha acompañado este trabajador no declarado.
> [...]
> 
> Observese que lleva su precinto (agarrado a la cola) para colaborar en el cerrado de las cajas



Ten cuidado, ¡¡que como te oiga la Seguridad Social os va a meter un puro de los de agárrate y no te menees!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yo creo que el precinto ("sintasiva" en Canarias, "Celo" en Navarra,...) lo tiene porque algún desalmado ha intentado quitarle la cola y ella se la ha vuelto a pegar. :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ten cuidado, ¡¡que como te oiga la Seguridad Social os va a meter un puro de los de agárrate y no te menees!! 
> 
> Yo creo que el precinto ("sintasiva" en Canarias, "Celo" en Navarra,...) lo tiene porque algún desalmado ha intentado quitarle la cola y ella se la ha vuelto a pegar.


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Mariaa

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo unas fotos que hice cuando estuve en el Oceanografic de Valencia.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bonitas fotos, Mariaa; muchas gracias. Seguro que te lo pasaste genial :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes Mariaa, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Uno de los lugares que tengo todavía en la agenda de visitas... a ver si saco tiempo algún día y me doy la escapadita  :Smile: 




> 


Ese tiburón, a la plancha, con un poquito de lechuguita y un limón por encimilla, tiene que estar que tiembla el misterio... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Por cierto, lo que se ve al fondo que es?? Un calamar, no???  :Confused:  Parece un zombi o algo así, da cosa ver ese bicho, con esos ojos brillantes y esa forma  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Mariaa

> Preciosas todas las imágenes Mariaa, muchas gracias 
> 
> Uno de los lugares que tengo todavía en la agenda de visitas... a ver si saco tiempo algún día y me doy la escapadita 
> 
> 
> 
> Ese tiburón, a la plancha, con un poquito de lechuguita y un limón por encimilla, tiene que estar que tiembla el misterio.... Por cierto, lo que se ve al fondo que es?? Un calamar, no???  Parece un zombi o algo así, da cosa ver ese bicho, con esos ojos brillantes y esa forma 
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola F. Lázaro, si no recuerdo mal creo que era un pez luna.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola F. Lázaro, si no recuerdo mal creo que era un pez luna.
> Saludos.



Creo que te confundes un poco Mariaa. Esa imagen es de un tiburón.

Un pez luna tiene esta forma: (imagen de la wikipedia)



Que también los hay en el Oceanografic de Valencia (y no pocos)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que te confundes un poco Mariaa. Esa imagen es de un tiburón.


No nos referimos al tiburón... yo lo que preguntaba era qué bicho es el que se ve a la izquierda del tiburón  :Wink: , que a mi vista, se me asemeja a un calamar  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> No nos referimos al tiburón... yo lo que preguntaba era qué bicho es el que se ve a la izquierda del tiburón , que a mi vista, se me asemeja a un calamar



Pues sí, ese sí que puede ser un pez luna.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues sí, ese sí que puede ser un pez luna.


Ok  :Wink: , entendido queda entonces.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas fotos Mariaa, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslas  :Wink:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Espero que os gusten...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Reege  :Smile: , muchas gracias  :Wink: 




> 


Uyyy, cuando la vea jasg555  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Preciosas imágenes Reege , muchas gracias 
> 
> 
> 
> Uyyy, cuando la vea jasg555 
> 
> Un saludo.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ya las he visto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Tengo una anécdota sobre el Loroparque. Y otro parque de las islas en las que también había kois.

 Hace años monté una asociación de kois, y me llegaron unas denuncias sobre el mal estado de los kois de éstos lugares, por dejadez de sus cuidadores. Mis compañeros de asociación no quisieron mover ficha, y yo, a nivel particular les recriminé a los responsables el lamentable estado de esas joyas vivientes, contestándome que se arreglaría.

Al parecer me han hecho caso, porque, aunque siguen siendo de mediana calidad, tienen (por la foto) en un estado de salud aceptable.

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

La verdad, es que las instalaciones de éste lugar, creo que respetan al máximo a sus animales y la cara simpática que ofrecen sus cuidadores, imagino que será la misma que dán a sus animales... La cuidadora que veis, fue dañada por una de esas orcas, y lo primero que hizo al recobrar el conocimiento era preguntar por su mascota... La mayoría de los trabajadores de éstos sitios, creo que respetan al máximo los principios de la naturaleza.
Hace poco, en El escarabajo verde, criticaban a éstos parques, yo la verdad, del LORO PARQUE, salí super contento y ví una extraordinaria limpieza en todo mi recorrido. Saludos chicos.

----------


## jasg555

Precisamente las cabriolas que enseñan a hacer a una orca no es un comportamiento muy natural que digamos.
A mí me gusta que una orca esté en su medio, no haciendo bailes y saltitos que no van en absoluto con el comportamiento de su especie.

 Eso no quiere decir que sus cuidadores no los quieran, que sí los quieren, pero los espectáculos tipo circo con animales no son muy adecuados.

A eso es a lo que se refieren en el Escarabajo Verde, excelente programa por cierto.

Un lobo, en la montaña. Un delfín, comiendo sardinas. Una ballena, navegando y comiendo krill. Un oso pardo, en la cordillera cantábrica. Pero no haciendo monadas.

 Aún así, todo va en formas de entender la vida.

Lo que es cierto es que Loroparque tuvo una época, allá por el 2004, en la que el agua de los kois tenía una pésima calidad, a consecuencia de lo cual tenían úlceras, parásitos y diversas enfermedades.

Ahora parece que están bien, aunque lo mismo los otros murieron y éstos son nuevos, vaya usted a saber.

Limpio, es normal que esté limpio, hay unas normas muy estrictas para lugares públicos en donde hay animales.

Termino el off topic con un link interesante:

http://loroparquetraficoanimales.wor...des-politicas/

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Reege, cuando vi el espectaculo me harte de reir cuando las orcas bañaron al público  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  yo estaba en la parte alta de la grada, menos mal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  muchas gracias  :Wink:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Quitemos los parques acuáticos donde podamos ver animales, los zoos, los circos, los burros taxis de mijas, los toros, los perros de caza, los carros de caballos de alguna de nuestras ciudades, el oceanográfico, los embalses para que dejen correr toda el agua para el mar y tú puedas disfrutar de las truchas y "tú pesca sin muerte" y nos ponemos un taparabos... y que nuestras generaciones se dediquen a ver los dibujos de la tele y a jugar a la consola.
Venga hombre, habrá de todo, yo lo que te digo es que en el Loro Parque, ví un trato excepcional con sus animales, un 10 para sus instalaciones y otro 10 para su estrategia para hacernos ver el mundo animal, porque que yo sepa, a todos nos han llevado al zoo de Madrid, y muchos de esos chiquillos hemos aprendido y amado a las especies que nos rodean gracias a él y a los circos que han pasado por nuestros pueblos. 
Muchos de éstos animales disfrutan más la vida que otros muchos que están en su medio y se ven atacados por personas que no tienen ni un 1% de corazón...
Y además tú pescas... no??? Pués seguro que un anzuelo a una trucha le hace más daño que una pirueta en una piscina que no se vé llena de suciedad como nuestras orillas de ríos y embalses, que un elevado número de "pescadores" y visitantes las tienen de basureros.
Y pesca sin muerte... pero para todas las especies y que le suba así el paro a ZP... 
Todos estos animales generan muchos puestos de trabajo y una alta educación respecto al medio que deberiamos tener y por desgracia lo estamos perdiendo. Un saludo y decirte que mi idea a favor de éstos lugares, no me la va a quitar ni tú ni nadie.

----------


## Luján

> Precisamente las cabriolas que enseñan a hacer a una orca no es un comportamiento muy natural que digamos.
> A mí me gusta que una orca esté en su medio, no haciendo bailes y saltitos que no van en absoluto con el comportamiento de su especie.
> 
>  Eso no quiere decir que sus cuidadores no los quieran, que sí los quieren, pero los espectáculos tipo circo con animales no son muy adecuados.
> 
> A eso es a lo que se refieren en el Escarabajo Verde, excelente programa por cierto.
> 
> Un lobo, en la montaña. Un delfín, comiendo sardinas. Una ballena, navegando y comiendo krill. Un oso pardo, en la cordillera cantábrica. Pero no haciendo monadas.
> 
> ...


No soy partidario precisamente de los parques temáticos, y menos de los que tienen animales, pero esa página me parece un poco demagógica.

¿Tienen pruebas de que esos delfines, supuestamente pescados ilegalmente en Japón son los que se ven en el Loro Parque o el Oceanografic o cualquier otro?

¿No tienen que pasar esos animales comprados por estos parques estrictos controles de aduana?

¿Acaso todos los inspectores veterinarios de las respectivas comunidades autónomas son corruptos y hacen la vista gorda?

Aparte que ya varios de los delfines que vemos en estos espectáculos han nacido en cautividad, en las mismas instalaciones del parque.


Esa página (Que no tú, jasg555, aclaremos esto) me recuerda mucho a los mensajes y enlaces que puso por aquí un tal nirvana, que oyó campanas sin saber dónde  y lo denunciaba sin tener pruebas fehacientes.

----------


## jasg555

> No soy partidario precisamente de los parques temáticos, y menos de los que tienen animales, pero esa página me parece un poco demagógica.
> 
> ¿Tienen pruebas de que esos delfines, supuestamente pescados ilegalmente en Japón son los que se ven en el Loro Parque o el Oceanografic o cualquier otro?
> 
> ¿No tienen que pasar esos animales comprados por estos parques estrictos controles de aduana?
> 
> ¿Acaso todos los inspectores veterinarios de las respectivas comunidades autónomas son corruptos y hacen la vista gorda?
> 
> Aparte que ya varios de los delfines que vemos en estos espectáculos han nacido en cautividad, en las mismas instalaciones del parque.
> ...


 No hace falta aclararlo, me consta.

La página, es verdad, no está bien escogida, tiene partes demagógicas.

Pero otras y más "serias" y sensatas, como ésta en donde dice:

*Ecologistas en Acción denuncia en un comunicado "malas prácticas" en el Loro Parque, criticando lo que considera una "mala" situación del delfinario y la presencia de Tillikum, un macho de orca salvaje que fue capturada en la década de los 90, al tiempo que solicita el cierre progresivo de todos los delfinarios españoles. 


   El citado colectivo señala que, el hecho de que el ejemplar de orca fuera capturado en los años 90, es el principal motivo por el cual este ejemplar de orca (orcinus orca) ha causado la muerte a dos cuidadores desde su cautiverio.*

*Ecologistas en Acción denuncia que estas instalaciones son responsables de las muertes de sus cuidadores y, responsables del sufrimiento de esta orca salvaje. Agregan que las orcas son animales nómadas y migratorios que realizan más de 400 millas para cumplir sus funciones vitales de vida, la alimentación y reproducción. Además estos mamíferos marinos, tienen unas características anatómicas y fisiológicas que requieren de espacios abiertos para su supervivencia. Su complejo sistema de biosónar, por el cuál se localizan y mantienen relaciones sociales trasmite unas frecuencias que, según alerta Ecologistas en Acción, "le harían enloquecer en un recinto tan pequeño como un delfinario".* 

http://www.europapress.es/islas-cana...315112433.html

 En definitiva, lo único que quería destacar es lo triste que es ver a un animal tan impresionante como una orca o un delfín saltar y hacer payasadas como un saltimbanqui.
Y que tras la cara de "felicidad" de un delfín o las cabriolas de una orca, no hay más que un sufrimiento causado por la forma de aprendizaje, que no es otra que la de premio/castigo; y la de estar en un lugar en el que el rebote de las ondas de su sónar natural les termina volviendo locos.
 Los delfines no se ríen, es que son así.

 No todos los delfines y orcas son capturados, algunos son nacidos en cautividad, pero eso no es razón suficiente para inducirles a comportamientos impropios de su especie que les anulan sus ya escasas posibilidades de reintroducción.

 Nos queda un camino muy largo que recorrer con las leyes para el tráfico de animales con fines lucrativos.

 ¿Alguien se acuerda de la Casa de Fieras de El Retiro? Lo que hoy se  consideraría intolerable para el cuidado de animales, entonces se consideraba una maravilla, y había que verlo...

----------


## jasg555

> Quitemos los parques acuáticos donde podamos ver animales, los zoos, los circos, los burros taxis de mijas, los toros, los perros de caza, los carros de caballos de alguna de nuestras ciudades, el oceanográfico, los embalses para que dejen correr toda el agua para el mar y tú puedas disfrutar de las truchas y "tú pesca sin muerte" y nos ponemos un taparabos... y que nuestras generaciones se dediquen a ver los dibujos de la tele y a jugar a la consola.
> Venga hombre, habrá de todo, yo lo que te digo es que en el Loro Parque, ví un trato excepcional con sus animales, un 10 para sus instalaciones y otro 10 para su estrategia para hacernos ver el mundo animal, porque que yo sepa, a todos nos han llevado al zoo de Madrid, y muchos de esos chiquillos hemos aprendido y amado a las especies que nos rodean gracias a él y a los circos que han pasado por nuestros pueblos. 
> Muchos de éstos animales disfrutan más la vida que otros muchos que están en su medio y se ven atacados por personas que no tienen ni un 1% de corazón...
> Y además tú pescas... no??? Pués seguro que un anzuelo a una trucha le hace más daño que una pirueta en una piscina que no se vé llena de suciedad como nuestras orillas de ríos y embalses, que un elevado número de "pescadores" y visitantes las tienen de basureros.
> Y pesca sin muerte... pero para todas las especies y que le suba así el paro a ZP... 
> Todos estos animales generan muchos puestos de trabajo y una alta educación respecto al medio que deberiamos tener y por desgracia lo estamos perdiendo. Un saludo y decirte que mi idea a favor de éstos lugares, no me la va a quitar ni tú ni nadie.


No sé por qué se ha borrado mi respuesta a éste mensaje de aproximadamente las 00:00.   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

 Mi respuesta *SI* era tranquila y sencilla.

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, al turrón.

 El Domimgo hice una escursión pequeña a Aranjuez, debido a que un cliente mío me comentó que de chico había estado varias veces en los estanques donde se aclimataron y reprodujeron lucios y black bass antes de soltarlos por varias zonas de España.

 Los estanques estaban donde el jardín Chinesco, aunque ya están tapados, pero se pueden ver en alguna fotografía aerea antigua del nomecalles de Madrid que si interesa la pongo.

El caso, es que paseando, un poco deprisa ya porque estaba chispeando, nos salió un faisán  delante de nosotros, y se quedó parado los segundos necesarios para que mujer le sacara una cutre-foto.



 Yo faisanes sueltos, salvajes los he visto en Toledo, pero nunca en ese parque, aunque la verdad es que está bien protegido, y por la parte del río, un pequeño muro lo separa de campo abierto.

 Pero, la verdad, no sé si será salvaje o es que los habrán soltado por allí.

----------


## Luján

> No hace falta aclararlo, me consta.
> 
> La página, es verdad, no está bien escogida, tiene partes demagógicas.
> 
> Pero otras y más "serias" y sensatas, como ésta en donde dice:
> 
> *Ecologistas en Acción denuncia en un comunicado "malas prácticas" en el Loro Parque, criticando lo que considera una "mala" situación del delfinario y la presencia de Tillikum, un macho de orca salvaje que fue capturada en la década de los 90, al tiempo que solicita el cierre progresivo de todos los delfinarios españoles. 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo del sonar es cierto, y a mí también me parece una aberración tener a una orca de 8 metros en un tanque de 20 donde apenas tiene espacio para nadar. Los delfines es diferente, pues en un mismo tanque pueden nadar y moverse más.

Quizás si los delfines y orcas estuvieran amenazados de extinción sí entendería la postura radical de los ecologistas en cuanto al cierre de estas instalaciones, y tampoco, pues sería la forma de mantener la especie. Es lo que pasa con los osos panda: En su hábitat natural están en peligro de extinción, y gracias a los zoos y los centros de reproducción se está manteniendo la especie.

En cuanto a la educación para esos saltos, más que premio/castigo es una educación de premio/nada. Exactamente la misma que se aplica a los humanos. Condicionamiento Clásico u Operante con refuerzo positivo o negativo.

----------


## Luján

> No sé por qué se ha borrado mi respuesta a éste mensaje de aproximadamente las 00:00.  
> 
>  Mi respuesta *SI* era tranquila y sencilla.



Si sólo escribiste *SI*, no es que se borrar el mensaje, es que simplemente no llegó a guardarse, pues hay que escribir como mínimo 10 caracteres, en los que las citas a otros mensajes no cuentan.

Cuando se escriben menos de 10 caracteres, al enviar el mensaje el sistema retorna a la página de edición con el aviso correspondiente. Es posible que si no se está atento a este hecho, se dé por sentado que el mensaje se ha guardado y se cierre la pestaña correspondiente.

----------


## jasg555

> Si sólo escribiste *SI*, no es que se borrar el mensaje, es que simplemente no llegó a guardarse, pues hay que escribir como mínimo 10 caracteres, en los que las citas a otros mensajes no cuentan.
> 
> Cuando se escriben menos de 10 caracteres, al enviar el mensaje el sistema retorna a la página de edición con el aviso correspondiente. Es posible que si no se está atento a este hecho, se dé por sentado que el mensaje se ha guardado y se cierre la pestaña correspondiente.


 No me has entendido. No es que yo escribiera sólo dos letras.

Escribí el mensaje, y estuvo 30 minutos expuesto al menos, y alguien lo borró, posiblemente por error.
Constaba de tres frases cortas, tranquilas y amables.

 Cuando salí de mi trabajo, el mensaje estaba, al llegar a mi casa, tras tomar algo y relajarme un poco, miré y ya estaba borrado.

----------


## Luján

> No me has entendido. No es que yo escribiera sólo dos letras.
> 
> Escribí el mensaje, y estuvo 30 minutos expuesto al menos, y alguien lo borró, posiblemente por error.
> Constaba de tres frases cortas, tranquilas y amables.
> 
>  Cuando salí de mi trabajo, el mensaje estaba, al llegar a mi casa, tras tomar algo y relajarme un poco, miré y ya estaba borrado.


Entendido.

Puedo asegurarte que yo no lo borré, porque a esas horas ya estaba retirado  :Wink: .

Lo habrá borrado alguien por error.

----------


## ben-amar

Puedo asegurar que yo tampoco he sido, y me hubiese gustado leerlo; creo que me he perdido algo que no llego a descubrir del todo. O al menos, no entiendo las reacciones.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque me hubiese gustado leerlo, seguro que era algo entrando al trapo a mi comentario, pero no hay ningún problema Jasg, pon lo que te apetezca, aquí todos somos libres de escribir lo que deseemos.
Yo por ejemplo te digo que no me parecen payasadas lo que vi en el Loro Parque, y precisamente hoy he visto nacer una cría en él, y seguro que será feliz y hará ver a mucha gente que debemos luchar por nuestro entorno. Veo más payasadas lo que muchos humanos hacemos a lo largo de nuestra vida...

----------


## jasg555

Parece que llevo la racha con los faisanes y los pavos.

Hoy por la mañana, me he acercado al colegio de mi hijo, justo debajo del Pirulí de la tele.

 Cerca, al lado está el Parque de la Fuente del Berro, famoso por sus aguas.

Es una urbanización de chalecitos. Y al llegar me han salido tres pavos reales, dos hembras y un macho. Por la calle tan campantes:

 La hembras:



El macho:




 Los había visto en el parque, pero no por la calle :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## jasg555

> Aunque me hubiese gustado leerlo, *seguro que era algo entrando al trapo a mi comentario*, pero no hay ningún problema Jasg, pon lo que te apetezca, aquí todos somos libres de escribir lo que deseemos.
> Yo por ejemplo te digo que no me parecen payasadas lo que vi en el Loro Parque, y precisamente hoy he visto nacer una cría en él, y seguro que será feliz y hará ver a mucha gente que debemos luchar por nuestro entorno. *Veo más payasadas lo que muchos humanos hacemos a lo largo de nuestra vida*...



 Yo creo que ya es suficiente. ¿no?

----------


## REEGE

Espero que os gusten, y a los que tenéis hijos, os animo a que una parte de la educación que le dais, esté dedicada a mirar por los animales y las plantas que nos rodean, ya que a día de hoy, una inmensa mayoría de nuestros descendientes poco les importan éstos temas... Saludos y gracias por poner y hablar fotos de nuestra flora y fauna en éste post del que tan orgulloso estoy que se halle aquí...

----------


## REEGE

Realmente IMPRESIONANTE el arbolito... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por las fotos de los pavos, yo los vi en una ocasion en la azotea de un edificio que lindaba con una ladera ( en Constantina), Jasg.
Reegi, estas visitando qtodos los lugares de Tenerife que visite yo hace unos 10 años, gracias por traerme estos recuerdos, preciosas fotos.
Luego te toca Lanzarote y la Gomera  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Es que son todos los lugares típicos.

¿Te fijaste en la puertecita que tiene el drago? De pequeño mis padres me hicieron creer que ahí era donde vivía David el Gnomo. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya fotazos REEGE, que vacaciones te pegas.... :Wink: 

Que variedad de bichejos hay por ahí  :Big Grin: .

Gracias por las fotos, un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes
El lince ibérico, en peligro crítico de extinción, se ha recuperado algo. Hay unos 225 en libertad y 77 en los centros de cría. Pero no es fácil. El último mazazo, una enfermedad renal que afecta al 40% de cautivos

ESTHER SÁNCHEZ 15/10/2010

"Esto es una zona lincera de toda la vida, pero yo solo he visto linces muertos, disecados", dice José Luis Vargas, alcalde de Robleda, un pequeño pueblo de Salamanca, de 540 habitantes, en las estribaciones de la sierra de Gata, que pide su reintroducción. Hace seis meses solicitó al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y a la Junta de Castilla y León la suelta de ejemplares. Y habla en serio. Llevan invertidos 600.000 euros para recuperar el hábitat. De momento no ha recibido respuesta y tendrá que esperar.

"No es tan fácil", explica José María Oliet, coordinador de la Estrategia Nacional de Conservación del Lince. Nadie tiene una varita mágica para evitar que el felino más amenazado del mundo, el lince ibérico, Lynx pardinus (en peligro crítico de extinción), desaparezca, ni para reintroducirlo en los lugares de los que ha desaparecido de forma vertiginosa. Cuando se empezó su recuperación en 2001, los datos eran espeluznantes: quedaban unos 150 ejemplares. Entre 1960 y 1990, el área de distribución del lince en la península Ibérica menguó en un 80%, y a finales de los ochenta se estimó que quedaban unos 1.000 ejemplares. De ahí para abajo.

La labor realizada in situ de recuperación del hábitat más el trabajo en los centros de cría en cautividad ex situ han conseguido aumentar la población de lince. Según el último censo de 2009, hay 225 en libertad, entre ellos 69 cachorros y 58 hembras territoriales, que son las que garantizan la continuidad de la especie: 165 en Sierra Morena y 60 en Doñana. Además, en los centros de cría en cautividad viven 77 linces, 47 nacidos entre sus vallas y el resto capturados para que críen o encontrados en mal estado.

Pero no hay que lanzar las campanas al vuelo. El problema principal es que solo quedan dos pequeñas poblaciones de lince en la península Ibérica y en el mundo. Ambas en Andalucía, en Sierra Morena y en Doñana. Las dos separadas entre sí por grandes infraestructuras que les impiden cruzarse, lo que conduce a la endogamia. Un problema que arrastran sobre todo los ejemplares de Huelva al habitar en un espacio cerrado (el Coto de Doñana), rodeados de una gran urbanización como es Matalascañas, actividades agrícolas y carreteras. Además se enfrentan a la falta de conejos, base de su alimentación, y a la desaparición de su hábitat, el bosque mediterráneo.

Por si esto fuera poco, surgen enfermedades que les pueden masacrar. La última, la enfermedad renal crónica (ERC), que afecta al 40% de los 77 ejemplares en cautividad, se detectó en 2009. Fue el mayor mazazo para el programa de cría en cautividad. La ERC acabó con la vida de Ecológico, Garfio, Cromo y Arcex. "Es muy duro. No sabes qué está pasando. Si hay algo bueno, es que los hemos conseguido estabilizar", explica Antonio Rivas, responsable del centro de cría de El Acebuche. "Y que no afectó a los que viven en libertad", añade Oliet, que recuerda otras crisis como la leucemia felina y la tuberculosis. Con la ERC se suspendieron en todos los linces los complementos alimenticios y la vacunación, y se cambiaron las granjas suministradoras, entre otras medidas. Ahora hay 10 animales en fase 3 -la peor-, seis en fase 2 y 13 en fase 1. Aún falta la analítica de tres ejemplares (una madre con sus crías, a las que no se podía molestar) y han sanado tres que se encontraban en fase 1.

¿La causa? Estamos a la espera de las analíticas de vísceras y alimentos", aclara Javier Madrid, director general de Medio Natural de la Junta de Andalucía. Se sospecha de un suplemento de vitamina D que supuestamente se suministró a los linces a través de los conejos que comían. Con la ERC de telón de fondo, los centros se han enfrentado en 2010 a la temporada de cría peor desde que empezó el programa en cautividad. Nacieron nueve cachorros, todos en La Olivilla, en Santa Elena (Jaén). La temporada pasada fueron 18.

Tampoco hay que olvidar las muertes que se producen en la naturaleza. El tercer fin de semana del pasado septiembre se encontraron tres felinos muertos en Doñana: a uno le habían disparado, a otro lo habían atropellado y el tercero había fallecido por causas naturales. De 2005 hasta ahora han muerto 53 ejemplares no cachorros en el medio natural. Del 12% no se conocen las causas de los fallecimientos. Del resto 21 murieron por causa natural y 16 fueron atropellados.

De momento no se han producido sueltas de los individuos nacidos en cautividad. Se espera empezar entre el próximo año y 2013. Sí se han trasladado animales entre Sierra Morena y Huelva, para que se mezclen las poblaciones. También se llevaron el año pasado 16 ejemplares al centro de cría de Silves, en Portugal, donde se extinguieron en los años ochenta. Solo hay una experiencia de reintroducción de lince con animales nacidos en libertad en un paraje en el que habían desaparecido: Guadalmellato (Córdoba). Se soltaron tres parejas en Sierra Morena. "Ha sido un éxito, una de ellas ha criado y han tenido contacto con ejemplares de Andújar. Solo ha muerto uno", explica satisfecho Luis Suárez, de WWF, que forma parte del equipo que controla a los linces por fototrampeo en Andújar.

Son unas cifras que invitan al optimismo. Sobre todo porque, como recuerda el responsable de El Acebuche, el primer centro que empezó a funcionar y donde nació la primera camada en 2005, se partía "de un libro en blanco". "Desconocíamos casi todo de su comportamiento: ¿cuánto duraba el celo?, ¿y la gestación?", recuerda. Fueron aprendiendo y se han convertido en fuente de conocimiento para los demás centros: La Olivilla en Jaén, el zoo de Jerez y Silves en Portugal. A finales de año se abrirá uno en Extremadura.

Problema económico no hay. El lince cuenta con todas las simpatías de la Unión Europea a través del programa Life lince. El último, para 2006-2011, cuenta con un presupuesto de 26 millones.ros. La Junta de Andalucía se hace cargo del 53%; Europa, del 38%; el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, del 7,7%; asociaciones y federaciones, del 0,66%, y la Junta de Extremadura, del 0,52%. El Life recién presentado abarca el lustro 2011-2016 y asciende a casi 50 millones. De vez en cuando las arcas linceras reciben alguna sorpresa, como una herencia de tres millones que legó en 2010 una mujer amante de los animales.

El primer objetivo de la cría en cautividad está conseguido: ser un reservorio con diversidad genética. Ahora llega la segunda parte, dejar libres a los felinos nacidos en cautividad. El interrogante es si mantienen su instinto natural. Que sean capaces de cazar, de desenvolverse solos. "Lo que pretendemos es unir toda Sierra Morena [Huelva, Sevilla, Córdoba y Jaén] y que sea un corredor hacia Doñana. El corredor que nos enseñó Caribú", comenta el director general de Medio Natural.A Caribú lo trasladaron desde Sierra Morena y se soltó en Doñana. Oliet cuenta asombrado cómo cruzó la autopista de Huelva a Sevilla y el río Tinto en pleno invierno. Llegó a Extremadura, a Portugal, estuvo en Guadalmellato y Andújar y volvió por el mismo camino. Al final lo encontraron muerto en Doñana, parece que por inanición. El proyecto a más largo plazo es seguir la reintroducción en las áreas por las que campeaba antaño: Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Portugal. "Queremos que haya dos linces por hectárea; tres sería lo ideal, y cuatro, genial", concluye Madrid.

----------


## ben-amar

Esta es la fotografia que aparece en "El Pais", acompañando al articulo anterior; el felino parece que duda entre comerselo o jugar con el conejo

----------


## jasg555

Entre Madrid, Castilla la Mancha y Castilla León, hay una antigua zona licera con pretensiones de volver a serlo. Pero las autoridades lo están haciendo imposible, con la promoción de superurbanizaciones en la zona correspondiente a Avila y la famosa, por absurda, autovía de los pantanos.

La CAM está decidida a quitarle todas las protecciones posibles al territorio para seguir permitiendo un modelo de crecimiento insostenible.

----------


## Mariaa

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo unas imágenes más de un bicho que no se que es exactamente y aves.

----------


## REEGE

Empusa pennataDe Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La empusa o mantis palo (Empusa pennata) es una especie de insecto mantodeo de la familia Empusidae que vive en la Península Ibérica (España y Portugal) y en Francia. Vive en zonas cercanas al litoral y en zonas de matorral seco, acechando a insectos en el suelo.

 Descripción
Esta mantis es una especie estilizada, incluso en el contexto de su familia. Presenta una cabeza pequeña con una protuberancia entre las dos antenas, un tórax largo y delgado y un abdomen pequeño y curvo. El primer par de patas se localiza en la parte anterior del tórax, mientras que las otras cuatro se localizan más abajo. Los adultos poseen alas, pero las ninfas no. Ambos se caracterizan por las rugosidades en la cutícula, así como su color ocre, que las camufla con la hierba seca en la que habitan. Los machos adultos tienen antenas plumosas.

Muy buenas fotos Mariaa...

----------


## REEGE

[/URL]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero que sean de vuestro agrado. Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Has estado en el trópico?
Los Hibiscus, las plantas crasas y esa hoja verde, que se parece a la que utilizan los polinesios para envolver la comida que ponen en un hoyo calentado con piedras ardientes, me lo recuerdan.
¡Qué viajes te pegas amigo REEGE!

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Luján

Preciosas orquídeas y demás.

En casa de mis padres hay varias de las flores que has puesto.  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas imágenes Reege, casi las huelo  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo soy más de este tipo de flora pinchante  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :



A todo ésto, me encantan estos injertos  :Smile:  Luego coges uno de los hijos, lo plantas y ya lo tienes puro. Así me he hecho ya de unas cuantas clases que sólo las ves en injertos  :Embarrassment: 

Tengo ganas de hacer un viajecito un año a Canarias y traerme unos cuantos de cactus de por allí, que allí los habrá de todas clases  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo soy más de este tipo de flora pinchante :
> 
> 
> 
> A todo ésto, me encantan estos injertos  Luego coges uno de los hijos, lo plantas y ya lo tienes puro. Así me he hecho ya de unas cuantas clases que sólo las ves en injertos 
> 
> Tengo ganas de hacer un viajecito un año a Canarias y traerme unos cuantos de cactus de por allí, que allí los habrá de todas clases


Me gustan a mí tambien este tipo de plantas, cuando florecen son una maravilla

----------


## aberroncho

Veo que hay más foreros que les apasionan los cactus. Esta es una de mis aficiones, aunque con los bonsais lo llevo crudo. Al fondo se puede ver un bonsai de olmo chino, en el centro un manzano y a la derecha un pre-bonsai de olivo con 25 aceitunas. Delante una gran variedad de cactus.



P.D.- Tengo un pequeño granado con unas diez pequeñas granadas pero este merece una foto para él solo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buen jardin, Aberrocho; yo  tengo un pino pino piñonero, un granado (del que ya he puesto fotos aqui, y que tiene 3 granadas preciosas, un nogal y 2 manzanos.
Cactus, no tengo ninguno pero sí que me gustan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pequeño pero bonito y bien cuidado jardín aberroncho  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Tengo un pequeño granado con unas diez pequeñas granadas pero este merece una foto para él solo.


Luego tengo que ir a ver los granados a ver como están, ya hace tiempo que no vamos por allí, que el año pasado nos birlaron la mitad de las granadas  :Mad: , nada más nos dejaron uno de los 4 sin quitárselas  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí va un poquito de flora del huerto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Disculpad por la calidad de las imágenes... el móvil no da más de sí  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas más  :Wink: 

También tenemos un kiwi, pero no tira demasiado bien por estos lares... a ver si se deja que le veamos algunos  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y cómo es que, a los que os gustan los cactus, no tenéis el que se le suele llamar silla de la suegra?
A mí, que no me apasionan, me regalaron uno. Debe ser por mi santa.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y cómo es que, a los que os gustan los cactus, no tenéis el que se le suele llamar silla de la suegra?
> A mí, que no me apasionan, me regalaron uno. Debe ser por mi santa.


En casa de mis padres hay uno que, en el momento de su traslado de donde se plantó a donde está ahora pesaba fácilmente 60 o 70 kilos. Medía más de medio metro de diámetro. Fue toda una odisea trasladarlo los 7 metros escasos que separan el origen del destino. A ver si en Navidades le hago fotos y las subo.

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aunque os he puesto las fotos muy desordenadas en muchos días, mi deseo, que era que compartierais conmigo, mi viaje y lo que ví, me parece que se ha cumplido. Ahora a esperar otro viaje, o el retorno de la fauna y flora invernal, en la presa, ya hemos empezado a ver Cormoranes y algunas clases de patos. A esperar que se dejan fotografiar, y que llevemos la cámara a mano. Un saludo y espero que os hayan gustado las fotos.

----------


## maria fresnedas

A mi si que me encantan las fotos, la verdad es que se transmite bastante bien lo que son en realidad, y es bonito que todos disfrutemos de lo que otros pueden ver. Saludos a todos los foreros.

----------


## ARAGORM

> ¿Y cómo es que, a los que os gustan los cactus, no tenéis el que se le suele llamar silla de la suegra?
> A mí, que no me apasionan, me regalaron uno. Debe ser por mi santa.


Si que tenemos perdiguera. :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En casa de mis padres hay uno que, en el momento de su traslado de donde se plantó a donde está ahora pesaba fácilmente 60 o 70 kilos. Medía más de medio metro de diámetro. Fue toda una odisea trasladarlo los 7 metros escasos que separan el origen del destino. A ver si en Navidades le hago fotos y las subo.


Jajaja vaya bicho  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , tenía que tener cada pincho que tienen que parecer flechas  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por cierto, por lo que he leído, pese a ser un cactus "famosillo" y que bastante gente tiene, está en peligro crítico de extinción  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Que fama que les damos a las suegras... y no pensamos que algún día nuestras santas lo serán tambien... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

¡Si a mí me lo regalaron hace sólo 3 años! y mi hijo ya estaba casado y no fué el ni ella.
Mi santa ni lo mira.

----------


## ben-amar

Descubiertos por miembros de un grupo de la zona: SEO-subbetica http://seosubbetica.blogspot.com/201...uce-en-el.html

 


Autenticos gansos del Nilo

----------


## REEGE

El cambio climático ya lo tienes a las puertas de tu casa...
Ya mismo tenemos los pingüinos en el cantabrico... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Lo cierto, es que verdaderamente todo está cambiando. :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

El terror de los cocodrilos.
Estas temibles y poderosas fauces que podéis contemplar en la fotografía pertenecen a un coloso de agua dulce al que los biólogos catalogaron como Hydrocynus goliath, y al que popularmente se llama Pez Tigre. Los nativos lo conocen como pez monstruo y como veremos a continuación, no es para menos...
Por Javier Peláez.

Imaginad que os encontráis de viaje, en un divertido safari por África y como por aquellas latitudes el calor aprieta, os animáis a daros un bañito en el gran Río Congo. Bueno, pues uno de los peces que por allí podréis encontrar es este "angelito" de más de un metro de largo (algunos ejemplares han llegado a los dos metros) y que puede llegar a pesar hasta 80 kilos.

Un pez que pertenece al orden de los Characiformes y que por tanto es familia lejana de las famosas pirañas, aunque en este caso, su aspecto es aún más aterrador.

Evidentemente, a parte de su gran tamaño, lo que llama la atención del Pez Tigre Goliath son sus poderosas mandíbulas y, por supuesto, esas filas de dientes capaces de merendarse casi cualquier cosa que se le cruce por el camino.

Se trata de una especie muy agresiva que tiene en su menú todo tipo de presas, incluidos animales mucho mayores que él. Además y para hacerlos aún más peligrosos, el pez tigre se mueve en grupo, con lo que un ataque de ellos puede hacer desaparecer a su víctima en apenas unos minutos.

Se alimenta principalmente de carroña y peces menores, pero también un buen grupo de ellos puede cebarse con grandes especímenes enfermos o débiles. Así, una de sus presas favoritas son los cocodrilos que, a pesar de su tamaño, también entran en la dieta de los peces tigre.

Su modus operandi se parece mucho al de las pirañas: voraces y moviéndose rápidamente entre las turbulentas corrientes del Rio Congo, un banco de unos 30 o 40 peces tigre pueden despachar en un momento presas mucho más grandes que ellos a base de dentelladas.

Aunque no se han registrado ataques a humanos, yo por si las moscas, no me arriesgaría con ese bañito del que hablábamos antes...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Sergi, precioso remanso de paz y tanquilidad en la que está ese patillo  :Smile: ... y si tiene una parejita por ahí al lado pues "como dios"  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> 


A ese bicho, le tiras un popper -> y se tirará en plancha a por él  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Un saludo


Bonita foto Sergi del cormoran en el agua, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

El otro día, cuando iba a acostarme vi posado sobre la pared este bichito, y digo, voy a hecharle unas fotos antes de aniquilarlo.

----------


## jasg555

> El otro día, cuando iba a acostarme vi posado sobre la pared este bichito, y digo, voy a hecharle unas fotos antes de aniquilarlo.


 Jo, parece el F-18 de los mosquitos  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


Se parece a éste:

----------


## embalses al 100%

...nos encontramos con este pedazo de castañal y viendo que ya es el tiempo, pues paramos el coche y fuimos a coger unas castañitas, 3Kg exactamente  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: . Unas fotos del lugar:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Además de las castañas que os mostraré en una foto(ahora solo quedan la mitad  :Stick Out Tongue: ), os mostraré un fabuloso ejemplar de "faisán"(seta).

----------


## ben-amar

¡Buenas comilonas de castañas y madroños me he dado por ahí! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Imágenes tomadas en septiembre en un lugar precioso, a los pies del pico ocejón en Valverde de los Arroyos. Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

¡madre mia, que pinta! :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Manzanas, castañas, endrinos y lo otro ¿parecen majuelos?

 Es una zona maravillosa, almacén de agua del río Sorbe entre otros.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2010...e-b590e66.html

Menuda comilona se meten éstos tiburones tigres!!!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí os pongo una foto de un fruto de un árbol sirio.
Aunque no lo parezca son naranjas

----------


## perdiguera

Y en esta puesta de sol se me coló esta libélula

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante fotografía y que suerte que haya aparecido ese "bichito"...

----------


## ben-amar

¡Preciosas puesta de sol! fuerzas aereas incluidas :Wink:

----------


## culipardo

Estupenda foto Pediguera,a veces la casualidad nos proporciona excelentes imágenes, seguro que si intentas pillar a una libélula con esa puesta de sol  no lo consigues.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular puesta de sol, con "avioneta" incluida. ¿Y eso son naranjas?, como se nota que el agua por ahí escasea.

----------


## perdiguera

> Espectacular puesta de sol, con "avioneta" incluida. ¿Y eso son naranjas?, como se nota que el agua por ahí escasea.


No son de secano, estaban en un jardín enfrente del Museo Nacional de Antigüedades de Damasco. Debe ser una variedad rara local o que tienen una deformación por enfermedad, aunque una vez abiertas, el interior es como una naranja, amarga, eso sí.

----------


## REEGE

Grandiosos colores nos ofrece ésta estación...

----------


## REEGE

Un águila, un manso, unas vacas de carne y un gallo con sus "chicas"...

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo muchos de éste foro están cogiendo la aceituna...
Buena cosecha!!!

----------


## REEGE

Abierto... No sé que habrá pasado...

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya mismo muchos de éste foro están cogiendo la aceituna...
> Buena cosecha!!!


Las mías ya han sido recogidas, adobadas, curadas y comidas, convenientemente.
Este año la producción ha sido corta y los compromisos grandes.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas cuantas aves en familia en Riudecanyes

----------


## culipardo

[QUOTE=sergi1907;46409]Unas cuantas aves en familia en Riudecanyes


Son cormoranes, aves invernante bastante frecuentes en los embalses y, según comentarios vertidos en este foro, dañinos porque desplazan a otras especies.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Que además carecen de grasa en el plumaje y deben secar sus alas al sol para poder volar.

----------


## REEGE

Llegamos al atardecer a las lagunas de ruidera el mismo jueves desde Peñarroya y como me encanta ver despegar a los patos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , unas palmadas y a disfrutar... estaban repletas de ellos!!!











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

impresiona ver éstas aves echar al vuelo al atardecer dirigiéndose hacia el horizonte...una pasada!!!Que suerte tienen los que pueden ver éste sitio y su fauna cada día.

----------


## perdiguera

No sólo me salen libélulas en las fotos, también bichos más grandes.
En la bahía de San Francisco mientras fotografiaba el Golden Gate me salió esta gaviota.

[IMG][/IMG]
¡Ojo! nada de política.
Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Pues te ha quedado una fotografía impresionante :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

¡pero impresionante de verdad! Gracias perdiguera.

----------


## REEGE

Estamos realizando labores de limpieza y desbroce aguas abajo de la presa y hoy pude ver a escasos metros uno de ellos... Precioso y confiado, lástima que de cámara llevase un hocino... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


FUENTE: Toni López, en Navia Asturias fotografió éste Petirrojo, de la página de Fotodigiscoping, la que recomiendo a los amantes de la naturaleza.

----------


## perdiguera

Enmedio de la antigua pasarela de la C-12 que cruza sobre la cola de Camarasa y sobre una mezcla de hormigón y asfalto nació y se conserva esta higuera además de los matojos que se ven alrededor

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estamos realizando labores de limpieza y desbroce aguas abajo de la presa y hoy pude ver a escasos metros uno de ellos... Precioso y confiado, lástima que de cámara llevase un hocino...


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Wink: ... no llevabas móvil para echarle una imagen??? O todavía seguís usando los ladrillos de los walkies, los ICOM esos  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 




> Enmedio de la antigua pasarela de la C-12 que cruza sobre la cola de Camarasa y sobre una mezcla de hormigón y asfalto nació y se conserva esta higuera además de los matojos que se ven alrededor


Para que veas  :Embarrassment: , fíjate donde ha salido... luego la plantas en el huerto y capaz de que no salga  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Enmedio de la antigua pasarela de la C-12 que cruza sobre la cola de Camarasa y sobre una mezcla de hormigón y asfalto nació y se conserva esta higuera además de los matojos que se ven alrededor


Me autocito, poque se me está ocurriendo si no podría ser un bonsai natural.
Me parece que en el foro hay alguien por ahí que sabe de bonsais.

----------


## ben-amar

> Me autocito, poque se me está ocurriendo si no podría ser un bonsai natural.
> Me parece que en el foro hay alguien por ahí que sabe de bonsais.


Podria darse el caso de que, efectivamente, sea un bonsai natural.
Si no ha podido desarrollar en condiciones sus raices debido al lugar en que ha nacido, una higuera echa unas pocas, el crecimiento de la higuera hace que sea mucho menor que lo que cabe esperar.
Para conseguir un bonsai, lo que se hace es limitar el espacio para las raices e ir recortando las guias que lo hacen mayor, podarlo por arriba y por abajo.

----------


## REEGE

Unas ovejas supergraciosas, una perdiz y flora actual de los parajes por donde discurre el río Fresnedas. Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

El domingo, visité parte de los arroyos del río fresnedas y quedé impresionado por el color del otoño, que aquí muestro. Ya todos ellos, con agua, aunque no mucha y corriendo hacia el guadalquivir. Acostumbrado a ver las primaveras, me quedo con el otoño...

----------


## REEGE

Y así, cogiendo un par de bolsas de castañas, terminó un día espléndido de otoño, por los arroyos y parajes del río Fresnedas. En el post de río fresnedas, colgaré fotos del estado de los arroyos y de la obra que se realizó tras romperse la carretera desde Viso del Marqués a San Lorenzo de Calatrava. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gran reportaje Reege, muchas gracias por todas las imágenes, preciosas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

¡es que todas las estaciones tienen sus encantos y sus colores!
Gracias Reege

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una estupenda noticia, ojalá salga todo bien  :Smile: 




> *Dos linces nacidos cautivos se reintroducen por primera vez en Sierra Morena*
> 
> 
> 
> Efe | Jaén
> Actualizado sábado 04/12/2010 19:03 horas
> 
> Dos linces ibéricos nacidos en cautividad han sido reintroducidos este sábado en la naturaleza por primera vez desde que comenzó este programa de cría, en 2005, mediante una suelta "blanda" en un cercado de aclimatación ubicado cerca del río Guarrizas en la parte jiennense de Sierra Morena.
> 
> ...


Vamos pequeños, salid adelante!!!  :Smile: 

Volved a poblar vuestra tierra, la Península Ibérica  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Espero que se adapten bien a su nueva casa y tomen rapida posesion de ella.
Que acaben con los conejos, perdices y lo que haga falta, eso seria buena señal.
Y no me quiero referir a que acaben con las epecies en la zona, quiero decir que tengan buena caza.
¡ojala tengamos prontas noticias de reproduccion libre y que las crias salen adelante!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Espero que se adapten bien a su nueva casa y tomen rapida posesion de ella.
> *Que acaben con los conejos, perdices y lo que haga falta, eso seria buena señal.
> Y no me quiero referir a que acaben con las epecies en la zona, quiero decir que tengan buena caza*.
> ¡ojala tengamos prontas noticias de reproduccion libre y que las crias salen adelante!


Ah, creía, porque en algunos sitios, como en mi pueblo han tenido que poner zonas de reserva, porque no quedaba ni una sola perdiz.
Por cierto esa perdiz que nos muestras la pillaste de milagro ¿no?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo un par de imagenes de una mariposa que se posó en una higuera en el campo, y otra de una seta muy curiosa y venenosa, que vi de ella varios ejemplares el otro día que fui a coger faisanes y de hecho cogí 2,5kg.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que ocurre cuando el escarabajo picudo ataca:
El principio y el final.






Un desastre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, como se ha quedado la pobre... :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Jope, como se ha quedado la pobre...


Y suerte  tiene, que no ha sido cortada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y suerte  tiene, que no ha sido cortada.


Oju con el escarabajito. La lata que puede dar en una plantación palmeras.

----------


## ben-amar

> Oju con el escarabajito. La lata que puede dar en una plantación palmeras.


¡Y lo dificil que es detectarlo y acabar con el! Se ha extendido bien

----------


## perdiguera

> Y suerte  tiene, que no ha sido cortada.


Les quedan dos telediarios a las dos.
Las cambio por una whasintonia y una araucaria cesárea excelsa.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos, en mi visita a Iznajar he podido contemplar esta bella flor.
lirios "moraos"





¡bonitos, eh!

----------


## nando

Como ya es tradicional cada vez que hacemos el recorrido por la gravera en el cenajo nos encontramos con esta inseparable cabra que parece ser que está aparroquiada en esta zona ya hace unos 6 meses el forero Santy fotografió a este mismo animalito  :Big Grin:  la cual estaba tomando el sol despues de la helada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

¡bonito ejemplar! A ver si es que trabaja ahi  :Big Grin: 
Ultimamente contratan a una gente muy rara :EEK!:

----------


## nando

> ¡bonito ejemplar!* A ver si es que trabaja ahi 
> Ultimamente contratan a una gente muy rara*




pues toma¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajaja

----------


## REEGE

Y seguro que tiene hasta sus papeles... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , eres un cachondo Ben!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

> ¡bonito ejemplar! *A ver si es que trabaja ahi* 
> Ultimamente contratan a una gente muy rara


Seguro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  que les ha hecho de guía a Nando y Antonio  :Stick Out Tongue:  lo qué no sé es si la habrán podido seguir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡bonito ejemplar! *A ver si es que trabaja ahi* 
> Ultimamente contratan a una gente muy rara


¿Quién sabe? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Lo mismo la utilizan para la limpieza del lugar, sobre todo de plantas

----------


## perdiguera

No os dáis cuenta pero es la vigilante de la presa y su entorno.
La próxima vez que vayáis, preguntadle por las llaves para entrar al interior, seguro que sabe donde están y si le hacéis gracia os las puede dejar.

----------


## nando

buscando por ahí he encontrado las fotos de la famosa cabra de hace seis meses :Big Grin:  y si mis calculos no fallan es nuestra amiga :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
esta foto fué tomada en el mes de junio


ahora está mas gorda y con mas pelo será por aquello del frio invernal  :Cool: 
y esta foto de ayer mismo

----------


## FEDE

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Está cabra le está quitando el trabajo a mucha gente y recordar que tenemos un 20% de paro  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues me parece que va ser que sí. La vamos a hacer un punto turístico, que nadie se va poder perder. ¿La hacemos mienbra del foro? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues me parece que va ser que sí. La vamos a hacer un punto turístico, que nadie se va poder perder. ¿La hacemos mienbra del foro?


¿pero que dices hombre? ¿miembra del foro?  :EEK!: 
¡si es la que da el visto bueno a los nuevos registrados! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Eso de *miembra* me recuerda a una exministra  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saraa

Hola hola hola!!! cuanto tiempo sin pasarme... no pondré escusas porque me parece que no tengo :Embarrassment:  Bueno más vale tarde que nunca. ¿Cómo lo lleváis? espero que bien. Por casa de momento va la cosa bien, ya le echaré a mi padre un poco el sermón para que no descuide esto jejeje :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bueno aquí os dejo una foto que hicimos en La Mata este puente de la constitución (es una garza :Big Grin:  ) Espero que os guste y a ver si me paso más a menudo. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!! un saludo!  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Saraa, me alegra que hayas vuelto. Una foto muy bonita, como todas las vuestras.
A ver si ese sermon hace que vuelva tambien. Nos teneis abandonados  :Frown: 
Un abrazo

----------


## saraa

> Hola Saraa, me alegra que hayas vuelto. Una foto muy bonita, como todas las vuestras.
> A ver si ese sermon hace que vuelva tambien. Nos teneis abandonados 
> Un abrazo


Ya veréis como si! me alegro que te guste
Un abrazo y recuerdos al rubiete y a su mujer  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Holaaaaaa  :Big Grin:  Saraa  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por dar señales de vida, y por la foto que es preciosa  :Wink:  el otro dia le mande un mensaje a tu padre, y me respondio, que para primeros de año se ponía al dia con nosotros, dile que no se le olvide  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos, felices fiestas, y un prospero año 2011 para toda la familia  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

¡Hola saraa qué alegría leerte! como ves os echábamos de menos. Me alegro que todo esté bien.
Fantástica foto, como siempre.
Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

Ya era hora de que entraseis en Embalses.net y eso dale un buen sermón y dile que para ponerse al día... necesitará variossssss!!! Y si lee los mensajes de Ben-amar... Semanas!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Que ya es "Trilenario"

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...hop-p7839.html

----------


## REEGE

Incluidos cinco nuevos humedales españoles en la Lista del Convenio de Ramsar 
Estas nuevas zonas son la ría de Villaviciosa, en Asturias; las lagunas de Campotejar y de Las Moreras, ambas en Murcia; las saladas de Sástago-Bujaraloz, en Zaragoza; y los Tremedales de Orihuela, en Teruel. 

Con estas inclusiones, la aportación española a la Lista Ramsar alcanza los 73 humedales y las 296.571,95 hectáreas. 
El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado hoy la inclusión en la Lista del Convenio de Ramsar, relativo a humedales de importancia internacional, especialmente como hábitat de aves acuáticas, de cinco nuevos humedales españoles. 
Estas nuevas zonas son la ría de Villaviciosa, en Asturias; las lagunas de Campotejar y de Las Moreras, ambas ubicadas en Murcia; las saladas de Sástago-Bujaraloz, en Zaragoza; y los Tremedales de Orihuela, en Teruel, cuyo conjunto significa un total de 11.385,895 hectáreas adicionales. Con estas inclusiones, la aportación española a la Lista Ramsar alcanza los 73 humedales y las 296.571,95 hectáreas. 

El 18 de marzo de 1982 España firmó el instrumento de adhesión al Convenio relativo a humedales de importancia internacional, especialmente como hábitat de aves acuáticas, hecho en Ramsar el 2 de febrero de 1971. En dicho acto de ratificación, España inscribió en la citada lista los Parques Nacionales de Doñana y de las Tablas de Daimiel. 

Desde entonces, y en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el artículo 2.5 del Convenio que establece que cada parte contratante añadirá a la lista nuevos humedales de su territorio que cumplan los criterios requeridos, España ha ido sucesivamente incorporando más zonas húmedas a la Lista del Convenio, hasta llegar a la cifra actual. 

7 de enero de 2011.

----------


## REEGE

Más de 70.000 ánades invernan en Doñana por las buenas condiciones climáticas.

Espacio Natural de Doñana, 17 ene (EFE).- El intenso frío reinante en el norte de Europa y las abundantes precipitaciones registradas en lo que va de invierno en Andalucía han propiciado que más de 70.000 ánades invernen este año en el Espacio Natural de Doñana.  

Juan Carlos Rubio, director de este espacio protegido, que suma las más de 100.000 hectáreas de los parques nacional y natural del mismo nombre, ha señalado a Efe que Doñana ha reafirmado en los dos últimos años lluviosos su "papel fundamental" para la conservación de las poblaciones de ánsares comunes de Europa "que han ido creciendo por las medidas de conservación que se han adoptado".

La confirmación de que Doñana era lugar preferente de invernada de decenas de miles de ánsares del norte del continente, constatada hace ahora medio siglo por ornitólogos, propició entonces colectas ciudadanas en países nórdicos con cuyas recaudaciones se compraron las primeras zonas de marismas para preservarlas como espacio protegido.

Rubio ha explicado que la progresiva desaparición de humedades, unos ecosistemas muy frágiles pero cruciales para mantener la biodiversidad, ha propiciado que en los últimos años aumenten las concentraciones de aves acuáticas en unos pocos ecosistemas.

Según Rubio, Europa ha perdido en las últimas décadas un 70 por ciento de sus humedales y en la Península Ibérica se han reducido a la mitad.

"Doñana, por su ubicación al sur de Europa, en contacto casi con el continente Africano y entre dos mares, es uno de estos puntos fundamentales y demuestra que la conservación de estas especies migratorias no es una cuestión regional o nacional sino de ámbito global ya que somos garantes de la conservación de especies que tienen una importancia enorme en otros países", ha añadido.

Ha destacado que las intensas precipitaciones del pasado año hidrológico -que empieza en octubre- y la buena evolución del actual -ya se han recogido en Doñana una media de 300 litros por metro cuadrado- han propiciado dos buenas invernadas de aves y una exitosa campaña reproductiva en la pasada primavera, y han ayudado a recargar los acuíferos de este espacio protegido, vitales para su buen funcionamiento.

De hecho, más de 26.000 hectáreas de marismas inundables de Doñana están ya cubiertas de agua, cuando la superficie máxima de inundación es de unas 28.500 hectáreas.

Esta zona inundable, de muy poca profundidad, almacena en la actualidad unos cien hectómetros cúbicos de agua.

La presencia masiva de ánades en Doñana en los dos últimos inviernos ha revitalizado una de las estampas más bellas de este espacio protegido: la concentración, cada amanecer, de miles de estas aves en una zona de dunas de este espacio protegido conocida desde décadas, precisamente por ello, como el Cerro de los Ánsares.

Estas aves, que se alimentan mayoritariamente de las raíces de una planta acuática de las marismas denominada castañuela, se concentran cada amanecer en estas dunas para ingerir arena con la que trituran las partes duras de esta alimentación vegetal y purgan su estómago, ya que carecen de jugos gástricos.

La concentración de miles de ánsares en las dunas de Doñana nada más salir el sol, allende el Guadalquivir, no sólo es perceptible por el vuelo de los compactos bandos de estas aves sino, especialmente, por sus ensordecedores graznidos, fácilmente audibles a varios kilómetros de distancia y que conforman una de las estampas más singulares de cada invierno en este valioso ecosistema que suma los máximos reconocimientos internacionales, entre ellos, los de Patrimonio de la Humanidad o Reserva de la Biosfera.

Y éste es el video:
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...n-bcd3e92.html

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...e-238f6cf.html

----------


## REEGE

Cien halconeros previenen accidentes en 33 aeropuertos españoles.
hace 6 horas 10 mins.


(EUROPA PRESS) Los aeropuertos españoles, concretamente 33 de ellos, tienen cien halconeros y cetreros "para impedir que las aves causan accidentes aéreos", según ha precisado el experto cetrero internacional y delegado de Cetrería del Ministerio de Cultura, Javier Ceballos.   

Cien halconeros previenen accidentes en 33 aeropuertos españoles. 
Así, durante una tertulia sobre cetrería organizada por el Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos, Ceballos ha concretado que "aeropuertos como Madrid y Barcelona, debido a su volumen de tráfico, cuentan con hasta cuatro cetreros que se dedican a esta labor".

Además, ha explicado que los profesionales lanzan sus halcones al aire para disuadir a las aves, "especialmente" palomas y gaviotas, que pudieran introducirse en las turbinas de los motores o colisionar contra la cabina del avión y provocar "un auténtico desastre aéreo".

"El halcón establece un marco de seguridad dentro del espacio aéreo del aeropuerto donde no entra ningún ave que ponga en peligro la integridad de los aviones. Es un método sencillo, barato y ecológico", ha indicado.

Ceballos también ha comentado que la cetrería --que fue declarada Patrimonio Cultural Inmaterial de la Humanidad por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura (Unesco) el pasado 16 de noviembre en Nairobi (Kenia)-- "es el arte cinegético en el que el hombre cuida y adiestra aves de presa para cazar presas libre en su medio natural".

Asimismo, lo ha situado como "uno de los primeros ejemplos de desarrollo sostenible", al tiempo que ha añadido que, a su juicio, "es la única disciplina que aúna cultura y medio ambiente".

----------


## REEGE

Casi medio millón de euros contra la plaga de conejos en las líneas AVE.
hace 3 horas 1 min

 (EUROPA PRESS) El Administrador de Infraestructuras Ferroviarias (Adif) ha licitado el contrato de control de la plaga de conejos de monte en las líneas AVE durante un periodo de dos años por un importe de 477.121 euros. 

Casi medio millón de euros contra la plaga de conejos en las líneas AVE. 
El ente público dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento ha sacado a concurso este contrato con su publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) de este jueves.

Según la resolución por la que se anuncia la licitación, Adif contratará este servicio en un procedimiento abierto con un solo criterio de contratación.

Las empresas interesadas en este contrato cuentan con plazo hasta el próximo 15 de marzo para presentar sus respectivas ofertas.


Que se vayan preparando las Sociedades de Cazadores... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Espero que los que amais la fauna guardeis en favoritos éste enlace y de vez en cuando os deis una vuelta por él...
Sin dejar a un lado Embalses.net, eh!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.pajaricos.es/index.html

----------


## REEGE

http://www.efeverde.com/esl/contenid...de-ciudad-real

*Queria deciros a todos, que hoy después de el peazo hielo que ha caido en el Fresnedas, las aves han dado todo un espectáculo en la zona...
Paso de Cormoranes, petirrojos por los setos enfrente viviendas, mirlos, Chovas piquirrojas, orquesta de machos de perdiz, un cernícalo, vuelos acrobáticos de un Aguila Real, el lento paso de un grupo de 7 buitres leonados... Impresionante chicos, lástima no haber tenido hoy unos buenos prismáticos!!!!!*

----------


## REEGE

Los árboles de los bosques españoles mejoran de salud.
hace 2 horas 42 mins

MADRID, 3 (EUROPA PRESS) El 85,4 por ciento de los árboles en los bosques españoles presentan "un aspecto saludable", en un año en el que "se ha mejorado el estado general del arbolado" respecto a años anteriores, logrando los mejores niveles desde 2004, según datos del Inventario de Daños Forestales en España elaborado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Rural y Marino. 

El Inventario de Daños Forestales (IDF) consiste en el seguimiento anual de los puntos de una red sistemática y aleatoria, que cubre toda Europa. El número de puntos revisados en España durante el año 2010 ha sido de 620, evaluándose un total de 14.880 árboles, 7.488 coníferas y 7.392 frondosas.

En concreto, el porcentaje de arbolado muerto o desaparecido se sitúa en torno al 2,3 por ciento. Por el contrario, las frondosas --un 83,3 por ciento "sanas"-- son las que han registrado una mejoría "más notable", ya que el año anterior había un 79,3 por ciento de arbolado en buenas condiciones. En esta misma línea, las coníferas, presentan un 86,9 por ciento de arbolado sano (frente al 85,1 por ciento el año anterior).

"Se constata solo un mínimo de arbolado muerto debido a cortas sanitarias y fruto de aprovechamientos forestales, así como a procesos de decaimiento derivados del fuerte déficit hídrico que afectó al arbolado en años anteriores", ha explicado el ministerio.

Entre las comunidades autónomas que han mejorado los registros del año pasado el informe ha destacado a Asturias, Cataluña, Baleares, Andalucía y Valencia, que no presentan en ninguna "signos claros de decaimiento".

Asimismo, con respecto a años anteriores, el documento califica de "significativa" la disminución de los agentes que habitualmente afectan a los bosques, especialmente apreciable en los daños por sequía y, en menor grado, por insectos. Además, las anotaciones relacionadas con incendios forestales y con la acción del hombre suben de forma ligera, así como las anotaciones de perforadores (cerambícidos y bupréstidos), cochinillas y algún ataque puntual de insectos poco relevantes a escala global.

Otros aspectos negativos incluyen a los daños atribuidos al muérdago --una especie que sigue una tendencia "ascendente"--, al tiempo que se confirma el impacto del proceso degenerativo sobre las alisedas cantábricas. "Deben citarse el crecimiento de fenómenos puntuales de decaimiento en algunos sabinares y se aprecia un cierto incremento en los daños relacionados con el síndrome de la Seca", ha resaltado.
*
AYUDAN LAS LLUVIAS Y LAS HELADAS*
En cuanto a las causas de la mejoría, debe considerarse que el clima y "fundamentalmente" la cantidad y distribución de las precipitaciones, han jugado un "papel fundamental" en la evolución del estado de salud de los bosques.

A esto debe sumarse las bajas temperaturas extremas registradas puntualmente en el invierno, las cuales han tenido un efecto letal en las poblaciones durmientes de insectos defoliadores y perforadores, que han visto mermado por tanto su potencial biótico durante el año 2010. Esta situación es el reverso de lo producido durante los últimos años, en especial durante el periodo 2005-2006 y el año 2009.

----------


## REEGE

El Programa de Cría en Cautividad del Lince suma 75 ejemplares.hace 22 mins 

SEVILLA, 3 (EUROPA PRESS) El Programa de Cría en Cautividad del Lince Ibérico en Andalucía cuenta actualmente con 75 ejemplares albergados en los Centros exclusivos de Cría en Cautividad de La Olivilla (Jaén), El Acebuche (Doñana), y de Silves (Portugal), y en el asociado del Parque Zoológico y Jardín Botánico, en Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz). 

De los 75 ejemplares, 39 son machos y 36 hembras, según los datos del Programa de Conservación Ex-situ, recogido por Europa Press. Así, la distribución refleja que 18 machos y 16 hembras se encuentran en el centro jiennense, diez y nueve, respectivamente en Doñana, el mismo número que en territorio portugués. Por último, en el centro asociado de Jerez se encuentra un macho y dos hembras.

Asimismo, indica que 32 del total de ejemplares de esta especie son fundadores procedentes del medio natural, en concreto, 25 de Sierra Morena y siete de Doñana, y 43, nacidos en cautividad. Por otro lado, ha destacado la incorporación por primera vez de dos ejemplares nacidos en cautividad a las experiencias de liberación en el medio natural llevadas a cabo por la Junta de Andalucía en Guarrizas (Jaén), si bien, aclara que estos ejemplares se encuentran actualmente en fase de aclimatación en los cercados, por lo que no serán dados de baja del Programa Ex-situ hasta que no se efectúe su liberación definitiva.

Desde el 2008, según explica, no se capturan ejemplares fundadores sanos con destino al Programa Ex situ, incorporándose tan sólo los ejemplares que se encuentran con algún problema o lesión que comprometa su supervivencia en libertad, como ha sido el caso de Gazpacho y Gitanilla este año, rescatados en Doñana tras la muerte de su madre y criados en cautividad.

En esta línea, destaca el caso particular de Flecha, ejemplar de

Sierra Morena capturado recientemente y destinado a las reintroducciones de la próxima primavera que se mantiene temporalmente en el programa para darle la opción de reproducirse antes de ser liberado e incrementar de este modo la variabilidad genética de la población cautiva.

29 PAREJAS REPRODUCTORAS "CON ÉXITO"

Por otro lado, la información del Programa de Conservación, recogida por Europa Press, señala que se han seleccionado 29 parejas reproductoras para la temporada 2011 atendiendo a las recomendaciones realizadas por el Grupo Asesor de Aspectos Genéticos y Demográficos según criterios de parentesco genético, contribución demográfica, aspectos etológicos y logísticos. De estas, doce se encuentra en el Centro de Cría en Cautividad de La Olivilla, ocho en Silves, siete en El Acebuche y dos en Jerez de la Frontera.

Además, añade que en estos momentos se han llevado a cabo ya "con éxito la mayoría de los emparejamientos, incluso se han producido las primeras cópulas en varios centros". El Programa cuenta esta temporada con 29 hembras "potencialmente" reproductoras, si bien hay que considerar que cinco de ellas son subadultas y que varias más están afectadas en distinto grado por la Enfermedad Renal Crónica (ERC) por lo que "no se espera que todas ellas lleguen a reproducirse".

El Programa de Conservación Ex-situ se plantea como un esfuerzo multidisciplinar y solidario, integrado dentro de la Estrategia Nacional para la Conservación del Lince Ibérico, y en el que colaboran entidades autonómicas, nacionales e internacionales

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy he realizado un viaje, del que pondré más fotos en otros hilos, en el que he podido ver Fauna como nunca.
Aquí os pongo fotos, me creo que son buitres yo de esto estoy muy pez, que he tomado en un cañón que hay antes de llegar a Beceite.

----------


## perdiguera

En mi viaje llegué hasta utxesa y allí, siguiendo con este hilo encontré cormoranes y fochas.

----------


## REEGE

> 


Preciosa ésta foto de un Buitre Leonado!!!! Algo cerquita tendrían para saciar el apetito... Que día te habrás pegado de disfrutar viéndolos!!!Hoy al igual que ayer por el Fresnedas hemos tenido unos pocos. Lástima que vuelan super alto... Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Cormorán... Merece un lugar en Fotodigiscoping o Fotonatura!!!! Es genial...

----------


## Galán

hola foreros: 

buitres son perdiguera, y puedes asegurar que tienen comida muy cerca, sino no se ajuntan tanto

preciosas fotos por cierto.

un saludo señores/as

la puñetera maquina no me rula decente, solo me permite ver no conectarme ya lo tengo en ON lo dicho saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> hola foreros: 
> 
> *buitres son perdiguera*, y puedes asegurar que tienen comida muy cerca, sino no se ajuntan tanto
> 
> preciosas fotos por cierto.
> 
> un saludo señores/as
> 
> la puñetera maquina no me rula decente, solo me permite ver no conectarme ya lo tengo en ON lo dicho saludos.


y yo no me echaba ahi una siestecita ni en el coche  :Cool:  ni por una apuesta  :Big Grin: 

Y es cierto, preciosas fotos

----------


## Galán

ayuda: 

porque seme desconecta la maquina del foro cuando paso a otro foro.

gracias de antemano.

saludos/as

----------


## ben-amar

Es posible que sitardas un poco en cada hilo, caduque tu visita.
Cuando introduzcas de nuevo tu nombre de usuario y contraseña, marca tambien la casilla para recordarte (encima del nombre de usuario), asi no tendras este problema.
Un saludo

----------


## Galán

chico es un suplicio, crei que era la maquina, la revise de pe a pa y na,

saludos repito gracias

----------


## Luján

De seguro que tendrían un comedero.

Hace unos años, por lo menos en el pirineo navarro y supongo que allí donde los haya, los buitres aprendieron a cazar. Debido a la falta de carroña natural, los buitres empezaron a capturar ovejas y a despeñarlas para después comérselas.

Tras las protestas de los ganaderos el gobierno acordó crear comederos para los buitres, de forma que los ganaderos llevaran allí sus animales muertos para que los buitres pudieran comer.

Esto ha hecho que la población de buitres haya ido recuperándose con alegría hasta llegar a límites que no se recordaban desde hacía bastante tiempo.


La verdad es que impresiona ver un buitre de cerca, y más aún a tantos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Algien podría decirme qué ave es la del centro de color más claro que está rodeada de cormoranes?
La imágen está tomada en el pié de presa de Mequinenza.

[IMG][/IMG]

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## pevema

Hola Perdiguera, tiene la pinta de ser una garza, pero no me encaja el cuello a menos que sea que lo tenga recogido.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias pevema por la información, aunque yo también tengo mis dudas pues desapareció y no la pude seguir, no sé si se metió en el agua o de fué volando.

----------


## REEGE

Ardea cinerea... O sea, una Garza Real. 
En las barandillas de coronación de la presa de Fresnedas, tenemos muchas mañanas una. Preciosas!!!

----------


## REEGE

La Palma blinda sus palmeras contra una plaga.
hace 28 mins

SANTA CRUZ DE LA PALMA, 4 (EUROPA PRESS) El Cabildo de La Palma, en cumplimiento de la normativa legal vigente y al amparo de la Orden del 29 de octubre de 2007, por la que se declara la existencia de plagas producidas por agentes nocivos y se establecen las medidas fitosanitarias para su erradicación y control, ha decretado la prohibición temporal del traslado, limpia y poda de cualquier tipo de palmera en la Isla, incluídas las de jardín. 

En una nota de prensa, el consejero insular de Medio Ambiente, Julio Cabrera, ha justificado esta decisión ante la grave problemática de conservación medioambiental que ha supuesto la detección en la isla de Diocalandra frumenti.

En ese sentido, desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente se están tomando todas las medidas necesarias para evitar, en la medida de lo posible, la propagación de esta plaga, para lo que se ha solicitado a la Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Canarias que agilice todos los mecanismos fitosanitarios y de control de los que son competentes y responsables.

Asimismo, se insta a todos los propietarios particulares, ayuntamientos y a toda aquella administración implicada para que ejecuten todas las medidas fitosanitarias establecidas en la normativa mencionada y minimizar los efectos de la plaga.

Julio Cabrera ha indicado que del mismo modo se ha solicitado a la Dirección General de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Canarias, organismo competente, la prohibición temporal de la entrada de palmeras en la isla hasta nueva fecha. En este sentido, y con el fin de minimizar los riesgo, se prohibirá con carácter general y hasta que no se tenga determinado el alcance de la plaga, todo tipo de actuación sobre cualquier ejemplar de cualquier especie de palmera, ajardinada o natural.

Por último, el Cabildo de La Palma ha instado a todas las administraciones públicas competentes en el comercio y traslado de mercancías, a que tomen medidas efectivas para evitar la entrada incontrolada de cualquier especie animal o vegetal que pueda provocar daños irreparables en el medio natural de la isla de La Palma.

El incumplimiento de estas medidas preventivas, llevará aparejado la imposición de las sanciones que correspondan, conforme a la normativa de aplicación.

----------


## sergi1907

Disfrutando de la tranquilidad de este tranquilo embalse



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Fin de semana rural en la Encomienda de Mudela, lugar donde Franco realizaba gigantescas cacerías de la perdiz roja y ahora es nuestro Rey Don Juan Carlos I el que las realiza...














En un paseo de unos 10 kms por éstos campos hemos disfrutado de liebres, conejos, cientos de perdices... y subiendo un risco, un gran susto por parte de un Búho Real, al que pertenecen esos 3 huevos y esa perdiz que será seguramente "su cena de ésta noche"...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya reportaje REEGE...
Eso sí que es una buena dehesa y llanura.
¿Y has visto como están los alrededores de huesos?
Lo que dariamos algunos por volver a ver "cientos", aunque nos conformamos con 20 perdices allá por mi pueblo, que han tenido que ponerlo como zona de Reserva de Perdiz, porque precisamente los cazadores, no han dejado ni una sola :Frown:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: . 


Gracias por las fotos, y un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

Un Acebo en el Barranco de la Pegunta, camino del Penyagolosa.



Y un pino "enhiedrado", en el mismo barranco.


También había musgo:

----------


## perdiguera

Esta foto la tenía perdida y hoy la he encontrado.
Se trata de unos animalitos que viven dentro de la cueva de Postonja, en Eslovenia.
Como podéis ver tienen patas algo atrofiadas y parecen una culebra o una anguila.
Lo que son seguro es anfibios, parece que una mutación prehistórica.
[IMG][/IMG]

Estos anfibios son ciegos y dicen que son los más grandes del mundo, les llaman Proteus o también olm y pez humano por el color de su piel.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Parecen ser el eslabón perdido entre las serpientes y los lagartos.

Qué bicho más curioso.

----------


## ben-amar

Mas serpiente que lagarto, a simple vista, luego la genetica dira lo que sea.
Pero curioso, muy curioso

----------


## ben-amar

Fotos realizadas en mi visita- relampago el dia 5/2/2011



Hay que cuidar que el sustento de nuestra flora no se vaya.

Tambien flores en los taludes

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos. 
Ahora, aparte del reparto de mercancia propio de mi empresa, que mas quisiera yo  :Big Grin: , tambien han contratado a alguien para la mensajeria urgente.
Duerme en una de las viguetas del techo de los muelles. ¡Es todo un halcon!
Disculpad la calidad de la foto, no habia luz suficiente.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos. 
> Ahora, aparte del reparto de mercancia propio de mi empresa, que mas quisiera yo , tambien han contratado a alguien para la mensajeria urgente.
> Duerme en una de las viguetas del techo de los muelles. ¡Es todo un halcon!
> Disculpad la calidad de la foto, no habia luz suficiente.


Que guay tener un halcón viviendo tan cerca.

Cuidadlo bien, y os mantendrá los camiones y coches limpios de restos de palomas, gorriones, estorninos, etc.

----------


## REEGE

Más pinta de gorrión que de Halcón... :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Más pinta de gorrión que de Halcón...


Te faltan manos para sujetarlo y abrigarlo del frio  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

CASTILLA Y LEÓN | 16.02.2011 | 18:08 
CYL-GANADERÍA-LOBO

La Junta reclama que Bruselas revise la normativa sobre la caza del lobo. 
Valladolid, 16 feb (EFE).- La Junta de Castilla y León ha pedido hoy al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que, a su vez, plantee a la Unión Europea (UE) "una revisión" de la normativa comunitaria sobre la caza del lobo.


El presidente de la Junta de Castilla y León, Juan Vicente Herrera, ha planteado esta demanda a la titular del Ministerio, Rosa Aguilar, durante la reunión que han mantenido esta mañana en Valladolid.

El objetivo es "corregir el crecimiento expansivo" de la especie, que conlleva "alarma y daños objetivos" para los ganaderos, ha declarado el presidente en rueda de prensa tras la reunión.

La normativa europea considera al lobo especie no cinegética al sur del río Duero, salvo casos excepcionales de control de la población por situaciones como los ataques al ganado, que en los últimos días se han repetido en zonas de Ávila.

Herrera ha defendido "los buenos resultados" en la gestión de la especie obtenidos al norte del Duero, donde el lobo se puede cazar de forma controlada. EFE

----------


## ben-amar

A ver si no lo he entendido mal, ¿se pide poder volver a cazar el lobo porque es el gran causante de los destrozos de la ganaderia?
En Andalucía, como sabeis, el lobo esta protegido y, que yo sepa, son muy raros los casos de ataques al ganado. Cuando hay alguno y se demuestra que ha sido un lobo y no perros salvajes huidos de cortijos por los malos tratos, la Junta paga religiosamente al dueño del ganado.
No es cierto que lobo y hombre sean incompatibles.

----------


## perdiguera

Esto es lo que ocurre después del frío.

[IMG][/IMG]

Este ficus apenas me crece debido a que cada año se hiela y pierde casi todo el crecimiento de primavera y verano.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Podrías probar a hacerle una "casita", es decir, cuatro varas y un plástico encima. Es lo que hacemos allá en mi pueblo cuando queremos tomar Almendras en su fecha :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

Comienzan a florecer las plantas en el campo
Esta es testigo de la cascada, ahora permanente, de Cordobilla

----------


## REEGE

Nace el primer pollo de quebrantahuesos de la temporada en Cazorla (Jaén)
hace 1 hora 54 mins. 

Jaén, 25 feb (EFE).- El primer pollo de quebrantahuesos de la temporada 2010/2011 nació el pasado miércoles en el Centro de Cría de Cazorla (CCQ), donde se encuentra tranquilo y bajo observación, según ha informado hoy en un comunicado la Junta de Andalucía.

Naturaleza
El ejemplar, que ha pesado 132,7 gramos y en los próximos días será devuelto a sus padres para completar el proceso de cría, es el cuarto descendiente de 'Tus', un macho de ascendencia mitad pirenaica y mitad asiática, y el tercero de 'Keno', una hembra asiática.

Durante esta temporada el centro de cría andaluz ha contado con siete parejas reproductoras que han puesto un total de trece huevos, convirtiéndose en el undécimo periodo de cría que repite las cifras iniciales de la anterior temporada, cuando salieron adelante cuatro de los cinco ejemplares nacidos del total de seis huevos con embrión.

Hasta la fecha, la más fértil de las épocas de cría corresponde al periodo 2008-2009, cuando siete parejas de quebrantahuesos incubaron ocho huevos, seis de ellos con embrión y cinco pollos que finalmente evolucionaron con éxito de los seis nacidos.

Desde 2002 ya han nacido 22 pollos de quebrantahuesos en el centro de Cazorla, nacimientos que año tras año permiten ampliar la experiencia del equipo en cuanto a crianza, adopciones y otros procedimientos, lo que ha hecho que los resultados en la cría hayan mejorado, unido a que los ejemplares emparejados han ido llegando a la edad adulta y por tanto, reproductora.

El centro de Cazorla fue creado en 1996 por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente en el marco del Programa de Reintroducción del Quebrantahuesos, un ave rapaz carroñera extinta en Andalucía desde 1986.

En estas instalaciones, ubicadas en el corazón del Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas, a casi 1.300 metros de altitud, residen actualmente 19 de estas aves, diez hembras y nueve machos, y uno de los ejemplares, 'Segura', es la más longeva de las aves en cautividad, con 45 años.

De los 21 ejemplares nacidos hasta 2010 en Guadalentín, diez han sido liberados entre 2003 y 2010, las dos primeras, hembras (2003-2004), en Corintia, Austria y Tirol del Sur, Italia, respectivamente; el resto, a lo largo de los años 2006 al 2010 fueron soltados en los Parques Naturales de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas (Jaén) y de la Sierra de Castril (Granada).

----------


## REEGE

EL INCIDENTE TUVO LUGAR EN MOSCÚ 
Un mapache le arranca el pene a un hombre que intentaba violarlo.
El hombre estaba pasando el fin de semana con sus amigos, se emborrachó y pensó que sería buena idea penetrar a un mapache.

Alexander Kirilov, un ruso de 44 años, estaba pasando el fin de semana con sus amigos, se emborrachó y se le ocurrió que sería divertido penetrar a un mapache.

"Cuando vi el mapache pensé en pasar un buen rato"
Sin embargo el animal, asustado, saltó sobre el agresor y le asestó una dentellada en el pene, según publicó el diario británico The Sun.

"Cuando vi el mapache pensé en pasar un buen rato", declaró Alexander a los cirujanos moscovitas que se quedaron sorprendidos cuando vieron la calamidad.

La curiosa noticia ha dado pie a varias páginas en redes sociales como Facebook en las que hay grupos de 'El mapache arrancapenes' o 'Señores que intentan violar a un mapache y se convierten en señoras'

----------


## F. Lázaro

> EL INCIDENTE TUVO LUGAR EN MOSCÚ 
> Un mapache le arranca el pene a un hombre que intentaba violarlo.
> El hombre estaba pasando el fin de semana con sus amigos, se emborrachó y pensó que sería buena idea penetrar a un mapache.
> 
> Alexander Kirilov, un ruso de 44 años, estaba pasando el fin de semana con sus amigos, se emborrachó y se le ocurrió que sería divertido penetrar a un mapache.
> 
> "Cuando vi el mapache pensé en pasar un buen rato"
> Sin embargo el animal, asustado, saltó sobre el agresor y le asestó una dentellada en el pene, según publicó el diario británico The Sun.
> 
> ...


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , si es que... como está el mundo dios mío  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡madre mia!! si esta la familia de mapaches entera alli, el  violado es el ruso  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está claro que el cambio climático, el frío, afectan a mucha gente. Que mal están algunas cabezas...

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Dom, 27 feb, 2011

Destacados, Zonas Protegidas

Más de 122.000 aves acuáticas han pasado el invierno en los humedales de la Comunitat Valenciana, según el censo de invernantes realizado por la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente, en cuya realización han participado 30 personas.

Según ha asegurado la directora general de Gestión del Medio Natural, Mª Ángeles Centeno, esta cifra es ligeramente más baja que la del año pasado debido a las suaves temperaturas del norte de Europa durante este invierno, aunque se mantienen en los niveles de concentración altos de los últimos años y que oscilan entre los 120.000 y los 150.000 ejemplares.

De hecho, entre 1996 y 2003 los datos de aves invernantes se mantenían sobre los 80.000 individuos cada año. Pero desde entonces, y coincidiendo con la regeneración y mejora de la situación de los humedades valencianos, los ejemplares que nos visitan cada año han ido en aumento y ya llevamos varias temporadas seguidas superando la cifra de 120.000 aves que eligen nuestro territorio para invernar, ha explicado Centeno.
LAlbufera obtiene los mejores registros

En 2011 el Parque Natural de lAlbufera ha sido, una vez más, el que ha registrado mayor número de ejemplares, concretamente 58.333 aves, seguida del Parque Natural de El Hondo, que ha concentrado a 12.578 ejemplares de aves.

Les siguen la Marjal de Almenara, con 10.517 ejemplares, y la Marjal dels Moros, con 9.044 ejemplares, dos espacios que este año aumentan considerablemente y se consolidan como dos de los humedales con mayor número de invernantes de la Comunitat, seguidos de las Salinas de Santa Pola, con 5.117 ejemplares.

El grupo más numeroso de aves acuáticas ha sido el de los ánades, con 44.186 ejemplares, seguidos de las gaviotas y charranes, cuya cifra ha superado los 33.876 ejemplares, y de las limícolas, que han registrado 16.287 ejemplares.

Por especies, cabe destacar la presencia de 7.700 ejemplares de cormorán grande, los 4.287 ejemplares de garceta común, 2.440 ejemplares de garza real, los 1.787 ejemplares de flamenco, los 2.737 ejemplares de tarro blanco, los 9.974 ejemplares de avefría o los 2.341 ejemplares de chorlito dorado.
Récord histórico

Entre las especies que este año marcan un récord histórico, se encuentran el morito, con 160 ejemplares, el ánade real, con 24.172 ejemplares, y la cigüeñuela, con 641 ejemplares.

Estos censos son muy importantes para poder establecer las mejores políticas de conservación de las especies protegidas, teniendo en cuenta la evolución de cada una de ellas, de ahí que la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente realice los seguimientos de cada una de las temporadas, ha concluido Centeno.

Fuente.- Generalitat Valenciana

----------


## REEGE

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op9vOzMiyKI&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## sergi1907

Mis compañeros en Siurana, en el sitio de siempre.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Ya se sabe el que se fué a Sevilla perdió su silla.

----------


## sergiako

bueno e aqui unas pocas fotos de animales del national geographic:

----------


## REEGE

BIODIVERSIDAD Y AGUA
ESPAÑA | 03.03.2011 | 18:30
DIVULGACIÓN AMBIENTAL 
"La Huella de Félix" recupera la obra del naturalista Rodríguez de la Fuente.

Madrid, 3 mar (EFE).- El libro "La Huella de Félix", en cuya elaboración han participado la Fundación Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente y la editorial Grijalbo, trata de revitalizar y recuperar el legado del naturalista español a través de la fotografía.

La publicación recoge parte del material gráfico que dejó Rodríguez de la Fuente, tanto de su vida personal como de sus expediciones a África, y reflexiones del naturalista y de su hija, la actual directora general de la fundación que lleva su nombre, Odile Rodríguez de la Fuente.

Asimismo, se ha recuperado material procedente de Radio Televisión Española y se ha contado con la participación de cuatro fotógrafos que han realizado la mayor parte de las instantáneas que acompañan a las citas de Rodríguez de la Fuente: Andoni Canela, Francisco Márquez, Juan Carlos Muñoz y Jorge Sierra.

La directora general de la Fundación Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, ha explicado a EFEverde que el libro se divide en cuatro etapas: infancia, juventud, madurez y fallecimiento. "Se han vinculado a cada una de esas etapas un espacio, un paisaje y una especie que incidió de forma especial en la vida de mi padre".

De esta forma, para la etapa de la infancia, por ejemplo, se han escogido paisajes rurales de España y la especie elegida es el lobo.

Odil Rodríguez de la Fuente ha señalado que la fotografía es la manera en la que "mejor se puede expresar la naturaleza".

Para la hija del célebre naturalista, la publicación de este libro es una forma de acercarse al medio ambiente de una forma muy cercana a las propias sensaciones y experiencias que los lectores pueden sentir cuando se encuentran en los espacios y con las especies que aparecen en el libro. EFE

----------


## REEGE

No os lo perdais, algunos animales son más inteligentes que muchos de nosotros... Y que pena dá ver como se matan animales viendo ésto...
Un saludo.

http://www.putoslokos.com/increible-...unos-encierros

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No os lo perdais, algunos animales son más inteligentes que muchos de nosotros... Y que pena dá ver como se matan animales viendo ésto...
> Un saludo.
> 
> http://www.putoslokos.com/increible-...unos-encierros


¿En TPT(Toros Para Todos), vi un reportaje parecido. De un cuidador que se acercaba en medio del campo a un toro con sus 500-600Kg. Y el cuidador creo recordar que tenía 75 años :Wink: .

Un Saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No os lo perdais, algunos animales son más inteligentes que muchos de nosotros... Y que pena dá ver como se matan animales viendo ésto...
> Un saludo.
> 
> http://www.putoslokos.com/increible-...unos-encierros


Yo lo he visto en las noticias de las 9...  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Vamos, ese bicho, de toro tiene poco... sólo hay que fijarse en su forma y en su cabeza, los cuernos, para darse cuenta de que eso no es toro ni de cachondeo. Es una vaca, enorme, eso sí, pero de toro nada.

Eso suele pasar, si la ha criado desde chica, y dándole de comer como han dicho y demás, lógico, el animal se acostumbra a él.

Ya salió un caso parecido de un toro, creo recordar que se llamaba _pepe_, que el ganadero lo cuidó desde chico, y el hombre se ponía en medio de la plaza con el, lo acariciaba, se subía encima, lo tocaba, jugaba con él, y el toro ni se inmutaba, tan tranquilo como si fuera un gato...

----------


## ben-amar

Jue, 3 mar, 2011

Calidad del Agua, Debates, Destacados
http://iagua.es/2011/03/la-presencia...%28iAgua.es%29
La mejora de las condiciones ambientales ha permitido la expansión de la nutria (Lutra lutra) en Andalucía en los últimos 20 años. Sin embargo, la recuperación de las poblaciones de este mamífero ha sido relativamente lenta, y en algunas zonas, los impactos de las actividades humanas impiden todavía la presencia de la especie.

El alto grado de humanización del paisaje sigue siendo un fuerte limitante para la expansión de la nutria, hasta el punto de evitar que la especie recupere completamente su distribución original, manifiesta a SINC Miguel Clavero, autor principal del estudio e investigador en el Centro Tecnológico Forestal de Cataluña y de la Estación Biológica de Doñana (CSIC).

La investigación, que se ha publicado en Journal of Biogeography, demuestra que la nutria (Lutra lutra) es rara en las zonas más humanizadas, y tiende a estar presente de forma permanente en los cursos fluviales menos impactados. La nutria prefiere ocupar ríos de zonas bajas, donde el alimento es más abundante, pero son precisamente los más afectados por las actividades humanas, asegura Clavero.

Los científicos analizaron 1.038 subcuencas andaluzas muestreadas durante los tres sondeos nacionales de nutria realizados en 1985, 1995 y 2005, y coordinados por la Sociedad Española para la Conservación y el Estudio de los Mamíferos (SECEM).

Los resultados demuestran que la nutria ha experimentado una notable recuperación durante los últimos 20 años. La presencia de la especie en los ríos andaluces ha aumentado cerca de un 70%, y su expansión es un proceso generalizado en la mayor parte de la Península Ibérica.

Según el investigador, el aumento del área de distribución de la nutria en Andalucía se debe sobre todo a la colonización de cursos fluviales en los que el impacto humano es moderado.

A principios de los años 80, las poblaciones de nutria ocupaban zonas que mantenían condiciones naturales, pero la especie fue ocupando sistemas más afectados por la acción humana. En la actualidad, el mamífero sigue siendo poco frecuente en los ambientes más fuertemente humanizados, confirma el científico.
Menos contaminación, más nutrias

La reciente expansión de la nutria en Andalucía se ha visto favorecida por una mejora generalizada, y a gran escala, de las condiciones ambientales, apunta el biólogo quien añade que esta mejora está relacionada con la disminución de compuestos organoclorados, como el DDT (utilizado como insecticida en el siglo XX), en el entorno.

Para los investigadores, estos compuestos fueron los causantes principales del drástico declive de la especie en los años 70 y 80. Las poblaciones de nutria que sobrevivieron a ese periodo están actuando ahora de fuentes desde las que se colonizan áreas cercanas.

Sin embargo, la velocidad de expansión es tan sólo de algo más de un kilómetro al año. Este resultado es sorprendente, sobre todo por la capacidad de la especie de colonizar rápidamente grandes extensiones de territorio, subraya Clavero.

La mejora de la calidad de los ecosistemas acuáticos, sobre todo en lo referente a la contaminación, puede favorecer a la nutria de forma directa, y a través de un aumento en la abundancia de peces, sus presas principales.

A esto también se añade la gran disponibilidad de un nuevo recurso trófico, el cangrejo rojo (Procambarus clarkii), introducido a mediados de los años 70, y que es muy abundante en ríos y humedales de altitudes bajas y medias en Andalucía.

Los científicos sugieren que la futura gestión de las poblaciones de nutrias debería concentrarse en la conservación y mejora de los hábitats acuáticos. Estas medidas favorecerían una mayor expansión de la distribución de la especie, y proporcionaría un mayor beneficio al entorno acuático que si se realizaran acciones específicas para la especie, certifican los autores españoles.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Clavero, Miguel; Hermoso, Virgilio; Brotons, Lluis; Delibes, Miguel. Natural, human and spatial constraints to expanding populations of otters in the Iberian Peninsula Journal of Biogeography 37(12): 2345-2357, diciembre de 2010.

Fuente: SINC

----------


## sergi1907

Algunos de los animalitos que me han acompañado hoy en Ribaroja.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitas imágenes las de los patos con esa particular imagen de la superficie del agua :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonitas imágenes, muchas gracias  :Wink: . Las dos de los patos son realmente fantásticas  :Smile: 




> 


Parece que están montando guardia... :Big Grin: , se ve que el sistema de CCTV saldrá muy caro y las tienen echando horas extras  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Despues de visitar las Tablas el pasado dia 28 me acerque hasta Ruidera, ya era tarde, y pude ver a estos buscando la cena

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonitas imágenes Ángel de esos ánades  :Smile: 




> pude ver a estos buscando la cena


Y qué paso... la encontraron?  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Bonitas imágenes Ángel de esos ánades 
> 
> 
> 
> Y qué paso... la encontraron?


Todo parecia indicar que si,  :Big Grin: 
No dejaban de zambullirse uno tras otro  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Unas cosillas que vi el otro día:

Un cormorán al que asuste tanto como él a mí


Los primeros romeros en flor.


Una florecilla despistada.


Y unos hongos en el tronco de un pino.


Espero os gusten.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Son preciosas, Santy; se te echaba de menos.
Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Un roble en Valderrobres y unos patos machos y unos cormoranes en el río Algars cerca de Nonasp en su confluencia con el Matarraña.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, verdaderas postales.

----------


## santy

Mirad el pajarico que apareció en el edificio de enfrente de mi casa una mañana, aunque tengo que reconocer que yo no me enteré, y fue mi colega José Emilio el que le hizo las fotos, pero si me hubiera avisado, yo le podría haber sacado unas buenas tomas.





Y esta águila perdicera, el día que fuimos a la Fuensanta del Júcar (esta si que la hice yo con su cámara)


Un saludo a todos, y por cierto Perdiguera, muy buenas fotos, con el nivel que ha cogido esto, me voy a tener que esmerar un poco más al hacerlas yo.

----------


## REEGE

Tanto Santy como Perdiguera, grandiosas fotos las que nos colocais en Flora y Fauna... ésto se parece más al National Geograf......... que a EMBALSES.NET!!!
Un saludo y gracias por compartir con todos nosotros esas postales. 
Ah Santy, precioso Avatar... Aunque se echa de menos el otro... :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

En mi paseo del martes, aparte de la fauna tuve tiempo de ver flora, en algunos sitios la primavera ya ha llegado, por ejemplo en el mirador que hay sobre el embalse de Ribarroja en su margen izquierdo.
Veréis brezos en flor, azul, esparragueras en flor, amarilla, romeros con capullos de un color naranja precioso y romeros abiertos con una flor blanca.
Todo ello en unos pocos metros cuadrados.
Algunas de las fotos son de baja calidad porque el viento y mi mano no íbamos lo suficientemente acompasados.

----------


## REEGE

La Sociedad de Estudios Ornitológicos dice que aves continúan eligiendo el Estrecho de Gibraltar para su migración anual.
Ceuta, 10 mar (EFE).- La Sociedad de Estudios Ornitológicos (SEO) ha destacado que las aves continúan eligiendo la zona del Estrecho de Gibraltar para la época anual de migraciones, la cual se realiza dos veces al año, al estar previsto contabilizar más de 500.000 pasos.

En declaraciones a Efe, Miguel Ángel Guirado, ex coordinador de la SEO y actual miembro de la asociación, ha argumentado que en el paso migratorio prenupcial de regreso a Europa en febrero se pudo advertir esta tendencia de paso.

El experto ha señalado que las aves de gran tamaño pueden suponer el tránsito en apenas dos horas de entre 3.000 a 5.000 aves, dependiendo del tiempo, "al ser un flujo constante de paso".

Miguel Ángel Guirado ha afirmado que el paso depende de los vientos que predominen pero los más habituales son cigüeñas, águilas y milanos, que son los más fácilmente detectables, aunque hay bandas de otras especies como golondrinas o abejarucos.

En este sentido, ha dicho que "las grandes aves planeadoras son más fácil de controlar visualmente y ver ese flujo resulta gratificante".

Miguel Ángel Guirado ha concretado que Ceuta es "un mirador o un balcón privilegiado para el observatorio de la migración de las aves, sobre todo en verano en la época de retorno a África y a finales del invierno cuando vuelven a Europa".

Ha lamentado que la gente "desconoce este privilegio de poder ver estas migraciones, por lo que somos deficitarios en educación ambiental". EFE

----------


## Vaelico

Buenas, este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, así que aprovecho para saludaros a todos  :Wink: 

Soy de Ciudad Real, y cada vez que puedo me doy una vuelta por el embalse del Vicario, la tabla del Bañuelo y el rio Guadiana, una zona que es visita obligada para todos aquellos aficionados a la ornitología, a apenas 15-20 km de las Tablas de Daimiel.

Nunca pensé que lo diría, pero es que hay demasiada agua en el conjunto de todo el humedal, en la tabla del Bañuelo que normalmente estaba casi enteramente cubierta por un gran carrizal con galerías más profundas  sin cobertura superficial, ahora es más bien una gran laguna con islotes, con zonas de profundidad superior a los 2,5 metros.

En definitiva, os dejo unas cuantas fotos de la avifauna que he podido ver en las últimas semanas, bastante malas debido a las malas condiciones (todos los dias que he podido ir, me ha llovido).

Aguilucho lagunero, muy fácil de ver en esta zona, con varias parejas



Somormujo lavanco, también muy común y con esta cantidad de agua más todavía



Otros omnipresentes, los cormoranes, acompañados de unas grajillas



La elegante cigüeñuela



Y el rechoncho andarríos chico



Una juguetona lavandera blanca entre los restos inundados de un taray



Esta foto para verla mejor pinchad en el enlace de debajo la foto, se aprecían bastante mejor las especies: cigüeñuela, agachadiza chica, lavandera blanca, bisbita común, chorlitejo chico, etc. Hay una que no consigo identificar (en movimiento, justo debajo de la agachadiza), a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano en la identificación



http://i586.photobucket.com/albums/s...IMG_1918-1.jpg

Garza imperial



Garceta común




Y por ahora lo dejo aquí, ya colgaré más fotos de algunas passeriformes de la zona.

----------


## REEGE

Menuda entrada has tenido paisano!! Me parece a mí, que los aportes en éste hilo de Flora y Fauna que tendrás serán impresionantes... Además necesitamos gente como tú, que en un tema tan delicado como las Tablas nos vendrían bien muchas fotos y explicaciones de gentes del lugar y tú seguro que podrás aportar muchas cosas...
Ya sabes, estás en tu casa y esperemos que sea para mucho tiempo...
Un saludo y muchas gracias por las estupendas fotos que acabas de poner!!!!

----------


## Vaelico

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida REEGE, intentaré informar cada fin de semana que es cuando tengo algo de tiempo. De momento, otra tanda de aves del entorno del Vicario, curiosamente ninguna asociada a medios húmedos...

El acentor común, un ave muy poco llamativa pero que a mí me atrae bastante



Triguero, otra ave poco llamativa en cuanto a color, porque en cuanto sonido bien que se hace notar...



Una extraña pareja, mosquitero común (ibérico) y tarabilla común, los estuve observando un rato y no se separaban, curioso



Y la "otra", la despechada hembra de tarabilla 



Reyezuelo listado, poco común por zonas abiertas



Críalo en la lejanía del monte, he visto pocas aves tan escandalosas como estas



Y para acabar las rezagadas grullas en su vuelo al norte

----------


## REEGE

Muchisimas gracias Vaelico por otra buena tanda de postales y mejor explicación de el repertorio de aves que encuentras por la zona de un vicario que tiene que estar espléndido y lleno de vida...
Un saludo y de nuevo gracias por la gran entrada que haces en Embalses.net.

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Vaelico :Smile: 

No no spodemos quejar, tu estreno es espectacular.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Bonitas fotos Vaelico, me alegro que entre al foro gente a la que le gusta fotografiar a los animales (aparte de los embalses y ríos claro) tanto como a los que ya formamos parte de el.
Un saludo y bienvenido.

----------


## Vaelico

Gracias de nuevo por la bienvenida  :Wink: .

----------


## saraa

Hola!!!!
ya estoy por aquí. Quería poner unas fotejos que hice en mi recentísimo viaje a Berlín pero estoy teniendo problemas con imageshack asique probaré más tarde, pero tranquilos que las subiré!!
por cierto por allí todo precioso os lo recomiendo a todos, no tiene desperdicio. Pienso volver y con suerte vivir allí una temporada (a ver lo que dice mi padre acerca de esto... tranquilo papá aún quedan años para eso :P )
venga no me enrollo. Hasta pronto, un saludo!!  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola!!!!
> ya estoy por aquí. Quería poner unas fotejos que hice en mi recentísimo viaje a Berlín pero estoy teniendo problemas con imageshack asique probaré más tarde, pero tranquilos que las subiré!!
> por cierto por allí todo precioso os lo recomiendo a todos, no tiene desperdicio. Pienso volver y con suerte vivir allí una temporada (a ver lo que dice mi padre acerca de esto... tranquilo papá aún quedan años para eso :P )
> venga no me enrollo. Hasta pronto, un saludo!!


Saraa, re-bienvenida.

Para subir fotos no necesitas ImageShack necesariamente.

Puedes usar otros medios (Te recomiendo Picasa), incluso los álbumes del foro, que nuestros administrador ha aumentado de capacidad.

No temas mandarme un privado si tienes dudas.  :Wink:

----------


## culipardo

Excelentes fotos Vaelico, además de por la calidad (que la tienen) por la dificultad que conlleva conseguir algunas de ellas. En especial algunas de las de los  paseriformes a los que cuesta mucho trabajo pillarlos. Fenomenal la del mosquitero y la tarabilla uno frente al otro como si estuvieran conversando.
Yo también recomiendo a la gente que le guste observar aves esta zona de cola del embalse del Vicario, por la que me gusta pasear con frecuencia.
Un saludo y espero que continues mostrándonos tus fotos.

----------


## FEDE

Magníficas fotos Vaelico, muchas gracias y bienvenido al foro  :Wink: 

Aquí os dejo estas que hice cerca del embalse del Fresnillo en Grazalema.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## saraa

Bueno ya os traigo las fotos! (Luján gracias por el consejo, intentaré probar con otros a ver si los puedo manejar)
estas dos fotos primeras están tomadas en un palacio de Postdam (a las afueras de Berlín) en una fuente que había. Como podréis observar la fuente está helada, pues bien no creáis que era algo excepcional, prácticamente todos los lagos, canales, ríos o fuentes estaban helados en muchas partes, y no una fina capa, ni mucho menos, probamos a tirar piedras y demás y no había forma de hacerles una grieta.



Y esta última la tomé en el campo de concentración Sachsenhausen donde había muchísimos cuervos, pero tampoco penséis que los había solo en el campo de concentración, por la ciudad vi más cuervos que palomas!


Bueno amigos creo que de animalillos de allí no tengo más fotos, eso sí tomé muchísimas que no tienen desperdicio! Insisto, os recomiendo que os paséis por Berlín, es una ciudad digna de ver. Hasta la próxima, un saludo! :Smile:

----------


## santy

Bonitas fotos de las cabras FEDE, nosotros esta mañana les hemos debido ir pisando los talones, pero no las hemos visto, pero si estas cosillas:

Unas de las primeras florecillas de la primavera (a pesar de que me digan nenaza).


Una curiosidad, de como cualquier sitio es bueno como casa...


Unas carpas gooooordas junto a la presa del cenajo.


Unos viejos amigos en la salida del embalse.



Un saludo

----------


## nando

Magnificas fotos las de los peces  :Smile: 

se nota que se cuidadan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Santy, eres un fenómeno y tambien las fotos de Saraa dicen que de tal palo tal astilla  :Big Grin:  gracias a los dos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Unos patos tranquilos junto a la entrada del embalse de Riudecanyes.



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Bonita foto Sergi, yo os pongo una oca en una zona que visité ayer tarde, y que esta noche pondré



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## saraa

Vaya foto papá!
cuando me lo comentaste no me esperaba una oca! jejejeje
chulisima

----------


## Galán

tengo la maquina reparada, alcagueteando encontre estas fotos, de un embalse italiano en los alpes: 



¿ donde estan las cabras ?



estan seguro

----------


## Galán

como cabras queso:
una presa en los alpes italianos, un parage hermoso y los animalitos,se encaraman a comer liquenes y lamer la sal, que se filtra en las rocas de la presa.






saludos señores/as

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes las fotos que acabas de ponernos...
Un saludo.

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Jope con las cabras... :EEK!: 
Todo por comer :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## santy

Además de impresionantes :EEK!: , las cabras preciosas :Smile: .
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Bueno, seguimos poniendo ocas en el paraje llamado el hondo del río en Villalgordo del Jucar.




Una de familia jejeje. La que está con el culo para arriba, no es que me hiciera burla, es que estaba cogiendo ova para comérsela.


Una pareja de patos.


Y por último una curiosidad en un árbol , la pieza del centro está casi completamente incrustada en el mismo sin ningún daño aparente, terminará desapareciendo (supongo).

----------


## REEGE

Curiosa la foto... y quien le habrá puesto eso al árbol???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Y las fotos de los patos y ocas... geniales!!!
Se vé que llevas un buen aparato y las aves se dejan... eh??? :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo artista.

----------


## santy

> Curiosa la foto... y quien le habrá puesto eso al árbol????
> Y las fotos de los patos y ocas... geniales!!!
> Se vé que llevas un buen aparato y las aves se dejan... eh???
> Un saludo artista.


Hola REEGE, ya descubrirás en otro reportaje que pondré, quién puso eso ahí, y para que, por el momento mantendré el secreto :Cool:  :Cool: .
la verdad es que se dejaban fotografiar muy bien, y si llego a llevar una bolsa de pan, ya ni te cuento :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Se ve que estan acostumbradas a las fotos, ¡estos famosos! :Big Grin: 
Unas fotos muy guapas, Santy, como todas las tuyas.  :Smile: 
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Tres imputados en Zaragoza por la muerte de dos águilas perdiceras. 
Zaragoza, 21 mar (EFE).- Tres hombres han sido imputados como presuntos responsables de la muerte por envenenamiento de dos águilas-azor perdiceras en una zona de monte del municipio de Valmadrid (Zaragoza), delimitada como área prioritaria de protección para aves incluidas en el catálogo de especies amenazadas.

Según informa el Ministerio del Interior en una nota de prensa, dos de los imputados gestionaban un palomar próximo a la pista forestal donde fueron encontrados los cadáveres de los dos azores, mientras que al tercero se le considera relacionado con los hechos denunciados.

La investigación fue iniciada el pasado día 8 por el Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (SEPRONA) de la Guardia Civil, a raíz de la recuperación, por parte de agentes forestales del Gobierno aragonés, de dos ejemplares de águilas-azor, un macho anillado y una hembra.

Los agentes forestales decidieron denunciar los hechos a la Guardia Civil al no apreciar en las aves heridas por disparo ni indicios de electrocución por choque contra un tendido eléctrico, y detectar signos de muerte por envenenamiento.

En las primeras inspecciones oculares del terreno donde fueron hallados los cadáveres de las aves, en el denominado Corral de Perea, los agentes del SEPRONA localizaron una construcción cercada perteneciente a una asociación de colombicultura dedicada al ejercicio de actividades deportivas con palomas.

Las dos personas que gestionaban las instalaciones, un vecino de Zaragoza de 66 años y otro de la población zaragozana de Belchite de 49, admitieron la colocación en terrenos próximos a su propiedad de cebos con sustancias prohibidas (venenos) para ahuyentar a los zorros que merodeaban por las cercanías y amenazaban su palomar.

Los investigadores, que imputan estos hechos a una tercera persona, un vecino de Zaragoza de 55 años, consideran que estos cebos envenenados pudieron ser ingeridos por las águilas, cuyos cadáveres fueron entregados en el Centro de Recuperación de Fauna Silvestre de La Alfranca para determinar las causas de su muerte.

A los tres presuntos infractores se les imputa un supuesto delito contra la protección de la flora, fauna y animales domésticos.

El lugar donde fueron localizadas ambas aves se encuentra incluido en una resolución de la Dirección General de Desarrollo Sostenible y Biodiversidad de delimitación de áreas prioritarias de reproducción, alimentación, dispersión y concentración de especies amenazadas.

También se encuentra incluido en la Zona de Especial de Protección para las Aves (ZEPA) "Río Huerva y las Planas", y está catalogado como Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) con la denominación "Planas y Estepas de la margen derecha del Ebro".

El águila-azor perdicera está catalogada como "vulnerable" en el Listado de Especies Silvestres en Régimen de Protección y Especial, e incluida en el Catálogo Español de Especies Amenazadas y en el Catálogo de Especies Amenazadas de Aragón. EFE

Una mala noticia........ Se sigue colocando veneno en nuestros campos!!

----------


## Vaelico

Hola de nuevo a todos  :Wink: 

Acabo de llegar de dar un paseo por las tablas del Bañuelo y por el embalse del Vicario (C.Real), mucha superficie encharcada y con profundidad. Garzas  reales,imperiales, garcetas, garcillas,fochas, cigüeñas, aguiluchos laguneros, chorlitejos, etc... comenzando ya la cria.

Una muestra de una pequeña colonia de cria de ardeidas varias (garza real, garceta común, garcilla cangrejera, bueyera..)




Un par de chorlitejos chicos




Pareja de tarro blanco, esta zona junto con las Tablas de Daimiel y las lagunas manchegas, creo que son las únicas zonas de todo el interior peninsular en donde cria. En la charca, algunas limícolas






Para acabar el cantarín verdecillo

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias... Un placer ver tus fotos y las explicaciones que nos das.
Un saludo y que gusto ver el campo así...

----------


## ben-amar

Algo muy comun en todas nuestras charcas, arroyos, rios, etc.: nuestras ranas .
Tambien un sapo comun, algo grande y ya muerto, por la postura, murio camino de alguna parte.

----------


## ben-amar

Las flores comienzan a aparecer en nuestros campos y sierras. Primeras jaras en flor. Y otras florecillas silvestres

----------


## saraa

Hola gente!
hoy no traigo foto, pero quiero hacer un breve paréntesis para contaros que si alguno está interesado en tener perro/gato, adoptarlo es la mejor de las ideas. 
*¿Por qué?* me preguntaréis, pues bien porque os lo dan vacunado y con las demás necesidades médicas y por el módico precio de 50 (claro está, estoy hablando de las condiciones de la protectora de animales de Albacete pero supongo que en las demás será, si no igual, similar). ¿Para qué gastaros alrededor de 300 en un perro/gato solo porque tenga pedrigrí pudiendo adoptar a uno y hacerlo el más feliz del mundo?
Bueno no me enrollo más con esto, simplemente era informaros un poquito.
Por cierto, alguno fue a las manifestaciones que hicieron el 25 de Marzo para la reforma del código penal por el maltrato animal??. Según tengo entendido en Tenerife se concentraron 700 personas  :EEK!:  en Albacete estuvimos 300. A ver si de una vez concienciamos a la gente!
Un saludo, espero no haberos aburrido  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Nada de aburrir Saraa, concienciar, eso es lo que haces con lo que nos acabas de escribir... haces que pensemos en esos animales y las buenas iniciativas que existen en nuestro país, para que los animales tengan una vida mejor. Un saludo y sigue así con ese amor por los animales y la naturaleza.

----------


## REEGE

Convierten un lavadero tradicional en centro de interpretación de la ZEPA del Campo de Calatrava.
La directora general de Desarrollo Rural, Ana Isabel Parras, ha alabado las iniciativas que conjugan el desarrollo económico en el medio rural de la región con el respeto al medio ambiente, como el proyecto inaugurado en Ballesteros de Calatrava (Ciudad Real), que ha consistido en el acondicionamiento de un lavadero tradicional como centro de interpretación de la ZEPA del Campo de Calatrava. 

EUROPA PRESS. 28.03.2011
La directora general de Desarrollo Rural, Ana Isabel Parras, ha alabado las iniciativas que conjugan el desarrollo económico en el medio rural de la región con el respeto al medio ambiente, como el proyecto inaugurado en Ballesteros de Calatrava (Ciudad Real), que ha consistido en el acondicionamiento de un lavadero tradicional como centro de interpretación de la ZEPA del Campo de Calatrava.


Este proyecto ha contado con una financiación europea, nacional y regional de 200.000 euros, canalizada a través de la Asociación Campo de Calatrava, según ha informado la Junta en nota de prensa.

"Una magnífica iniciativa ha dicho en la que conjugáis la interpretación didáctica de un recurso natural, de alto valor ecológico, como es la ZEPA del Campo de Calatrava, con la interpretación etnográfica de este antiguo lavadero, testigo de la dura tarea que las mujeres de Ballesteros desarrollaban".

De esta forma lo ha manifestado la responsable de Desarrollo Rural regional, en el recorrido de estas instalaciones, en las que ha estado acompañada por el alcalde, Juan Carlos Moraleda, el presidente de la Asociación para el Desarrollo Campo de Calatrava, Román Rivero, y el delegado provincial de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de Ciudad Real, Francisco Chico.

Ana Isabel Parras ha recordado que el Campo de Calatrava cuenta con una importante población de aves esteparias, que llevaron a declarar parte del territorio como Zona de Especial Protección de Aves. "Esta singularidad, que otros ven como limitante, habéis sabido convertirla en una potencialidad, diseñando actuaciones que posibilitan la diversificación de actividades y que permitan generar alternativas de futuro a medio y largo plazo", ha apuntado.

Así ha mostrado su convencimiento de que este recurso, que viene a sumarse a otros muchos atractivos de la zona "como el camino de Guadalupe, el monumento natural del Macizo Volcánico de Calatrava, o la oferta hotelera y de restauración que tiene, va a ser un revulsivo para este municipio". 

Características del centro

El lavadero de Ballesteros de Calatrava es una edificación del siglo XX que responde a la tipología de la arquitectura popular del Campo de Calatrava. Se trata de un espacio de planta rectangular con dos piletas rectangulares a cada lado cuya fábrica es de mampostería y el solado de baldosa - ladrillo de barro cocido basto. En la parte superior de las piletas se sitúan piedras planas de diversa naturaleza que se usarían a modo de canteros para golpear la ropa.

La intervención ha consistido en la consolidación de los elementos susceptibles de conservación y en el levantamiento de un edificio diáfano con un espacio abierto, definiéndose en el conjunto cuatro diferentes áreas: Zona de interpretación etnográfica del lavadero y de la vida de la mujer anterior a 1950; zona de interpretación de la ZEPA Campo de Calatrava, donde radica el edificio; patio interior antedicho y entorno del edificio, de 1,8 hectáreas, donde se recreará el ecosistema propio que se pretende interpretar.

Fuente: 20minutos.es

----------


## Luján

Unas ranas en el río Cazunta




Renacuajos a porrillo


Mosquitos zapateros


El Cazunta es un río bien vivo aquí




Una perdiz alza el vuelo en el atardecer, cerca de Tous.

----------


## Luján

Almendro en fruto



Higuera con brotes




Ramilletes de almendro

----------


## REEGE

*Noticias yahoo.es*
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...u-b590e66.html

Navegar al lado de uno de éstos bichos tiene que acojo***!!!

----------


## REEGE

Dos lobas ibéricas se escapan de su jaula en el Zoo de Barcelona.
■Los dos animales ya han sido localizados.
■Ambas han saltado una valla "muy alta".
■El recinto ha cerrado la puertas al público.

20MINUTOS / AGENCIAS. 30.03.2011
Dos lobas ibéricas, una adulta y un cachorro, se han escapado este miércoles de su jaula en el  Zoo de Barcelona tras saltar una valla "muy alta", cerca de los antílopes africanos y los flamencos. La fuga ha provocado cierta tensión al creer que los animales podían correr por el Parque de la Ciutadella, pero, finalmente, los animales han sido capturados dentro del mismo recinto, del que no se habían movido, según los Mossos d'Esquadra.

Al lado del zoo está ubicado el Parlament  y algunas personas han decidido no salir aún de la Cámara Los hechos se han producido sobre las 10.00 horas cuando los dos animales se han escapado de su jaula. El zoo ha cerrado sus puertas al público y ha trasladado a sus visitantes, que eran unas 900 personas, a un lugar seguro. Así lo ha confirmado el presidente del comité de empresa del Zoo, Jesús Cabana.

Sobre las 11.30 horas, operarios del zoo han encontrado a una de las lobas merodeando por el interior del recinto. Después, han procedido a encerrar al animal dentro de los lavabos para trasladarlo a su ubicación habitual. El otro ejemplar (una hembra no peligrosa) ha sido encontrada más tarde, pasadas las 12.00 horas. Veterinarios y trabajadores del Zoo estuvieron rastreando el emplazamiento porque era "difícil que estuviera fuera", ha explicado Cabana. De hecho, el animal seguía en el recinto, pero se había escondido.

El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, tras detectarse la ausencia de esos animales, alertó inmediatamente a la Guardia Urbana para localizar a la segunda loba escapada y activó un dispositivo alrededor del zoo. Al lado está ubicado el Parlament de Cataluña y algunas personas han decidido no salir aún de la Cámara por motivos de seguridad.

"Cuando se encuentran fuera de su hábitat natural estos animales se desconciertan", ha añadido el presidente del comité de empresa del Zoo. El hábitat natural del lobo ibérico es la sierra Cantábrica, la región castellano-leonesa, Galicia, el norte de Portugal y Andalucía.

Fuente: 20minutos.es

----------


## ben-amar

> Dos lobas ibéricas se escapan de su jaula en el Zoo de Barcelona.
> ■Los dos animales ya han sido localizados.
> ■Ambas han saltado una valla "muy alta".
> ■El recinto ha cerrado la puertas al público.
> 
> 
> Fuente: 20minutos.es


Han ido en busca de pareja, es la epoca, ¿no? :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Me estreno con unas fotos de galápagos en dos charcas en las inmediaciones del pantano del zújar. Me parecen algo presumidos, mirándose en el espejo.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola los terrines:
Bonitas fotos que me parecen de tortugas moras, aunque otro mejor informado lo podrá corregir.
Muy parecidas a ellas están en el río Grande por la zona del Caroche en la Canal de Navarrés.
Un saludo.

Edito porque pienso ahora que pueden ser ejemplares del galápago leproso. También especie autóctona y protegida como la anterior.

----------


## santy

Muy chulas las fotos de los galápagos, yo he visto alguno en el Júcar, y de buen tamaño, pero hace bastante que no veo ninguno, si bien es cierto que no salgo a pescar tanto como hace unos años :Frown: .

Yo os traigo un par de fotos de un arbolito que está ubicado a la izquierda de la entrada principal del palacio de los Gosalvez en la localidad de Villalgordo del Júcar, es un arce blanco o falso plátano, y por el tamaño de su tronco, del cual salen dos brazos, según tengo entendido, creo que es el mayor de la provincia.
El que sale en la foto es mi colega pepe Segura, mas que nada para que se vea el tamaño del tronco, no por guapo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

> El que sale en la foto es mi colega pepe Segura, mas que nada para que se vea el tamaño del tronco, no por guapo
> Un saludo a todos.


Que cachondo eres, Santy...jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Muy chulas y extraordinario ese tamaño de árbol...
Y a tu amigo haber si lo haces forero ahora que ya lo conocemos!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## santy

Hola REEGE, el colega Pepe, se registró hace poco como josegura, pero le voy a tener que dar un pescozón, porque no ha puesto ningún mensaje, y mucho menos ninguna foto (que se que tiene muchas y buenas), el problema es que no se aclara mucho con el tema de subirlas, solo te diré que no me las sabe mandar ni por correo electrónico, es que es un poco zote :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pero muy buen colega y buen pescador, eso si :Smile: 
un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Os quiero presentar a la nueva "miembra" ( :Mad: ) de mi famila, y muy pronto de la de Embalses.net.

Os preguntaréis por qué hablo de ella en este hilo de fauna, pues....


Enseguida lo sabréis, nada más mirando las fotos:











Se llama Luna, tiene 51 días, es cruce de Labrador Retriever (madre) y Alaskan Malamute (padre) y es preciosa.

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenida esa preciosidad, es muy bonita.
Vigila los cordones de tus zapatos o pronto estaras sin ellos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

La leona de Ben-amar, está deseando de conocer a tu pequeña... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Lástima le tengo al gato de Santy con tanto can.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## santy

Menuda monería de perreta, que cosa más bonita.
Sea bienvenida al foro, y espero que nos aporte muy buenas fotos (de ella claro) :Big Grin: .
Un saludo y me alegro un montón.

----------


## Luján

> Bienvenida esa preciosidad, es muy bonita.
> Vigila los cordones de tus zapatos o pronto estaras sin ellos


Ya les tengo cuenta. Como puede verse no se separa de nosotros. Principalmente de mis zapatos




> La leona de Ben-amar, está deseando de conocer a tu pequeña...
> Lástima le tengo al gato de Santy con tanto can....


Que esté tranquilo. Pienso educarla en el respeto. Quién sabe si más adelante tendrá un compañero felino.




> Menuda monería de perreta, que cosa más bonita.
> Sea bienvenida al foro, y espero que nos aporte muy buenas fotos (de ella claro).
> Un saludo y me alegro un montón.


Hombre, puedo enseñarle a disparar la cámara, pero creo que cuando tenga unos meses más.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.20minutos.tv/video/dovzDO...ra-las-aves/0/

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://www.20minutos.tv/video/dovzDO...ra-las-aves/0/


Desde luego, es una verdadera vergüenza :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana, que no he podido subir hasta hoy :Wink: .

Una flor:


Una Jara:


Así están ya los naranjos por aquí:


Aquí una abeja en plena labor:


Un nido, del que no se el pájaro escondido entre unas piedras:

----------


## santy

Hola embalses, da gusto ver las imágenes que nos va dejando la primavera, vigila ese nido a ver lo que va saliendo :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Una tercera loba del zoo Barcelona saltó la valla cuando iba a ser trasladada.

Barcelona, 1 abr (EFE).- Una tercera loba del zoo de Barcelona logró ayer saltar la valla electrificada de tres metros de altura de su recinto cuando iba a ser apresada para trasladarla de lugar, aunque cayó en un lugar donde los cuidadores estaban preparados para capturarla y no pudo escaparse.

La loba "Penélope" y una de sus hijas, ya adulta, se habían escapado el pasado miércoles de su recinto saltando la valla al asustarse por la presencia de un antílope en una instalación contigua.

Según han confirmado a Efe fuentes del zoológico barcelonés, el nuevo suceso ocurrió sobre las ocho de la mañana de ayer, cuando los cuidadores entraron en el recinto para capturar a la tercera loba, que también es hija de "Penélope", y trasladarla a otro lugar con el objetivo de inspeccionar el lugar y evaluar las medidas que se tienen que adoptar en el recinto para que los lobos no puedan escaparse.

La operación se había planificado el miércoles por la tarde para llevarla a cabo a primera hora de la mañana de ayer jueves, con el parque zoológico cerrado al público.

Al ver a los técnicos aproximarse con salabres, jaulas y otros utensilios con la intención de cogerla, la loba dio un brinco espectacular y superó la valla, pero cayó en un lugar donde se habían colocado los cuidadores, que la atraparon al momento.

Las cinco lobas del zoo de Barcelona están ahora repartidas en otros recintos, algunas en una zona de los felinos que estaba vacía, a la espera de poder retornar a su recinto específico una vez se adopten las medidas correctoras, entre ellas alzar aún más la valla electrificada para que sea imposible superarla con un salto.

Los técnicos del parque no descartan además implementar alguna medida de seguridad más y, según las mismas fuentes, su intención es llevarlas a cabo lo antes posible para poder reunir de nuevo a la familia de cánidos, que llegó al parque zoológico de Barcelona a finales del año pasado procedente de Francia.

El pasado miércoles, la fuga de Penélope y una de sus hijas provocó el cierre del parque durante más de una hora y que los aproximadamente 900 visitantes que estaban en el recinto, entre ellos 17 grupos escolares, fueran confinados en diversos espacios seguros con la asistencia del personal del zoológico hasta la captura del animal. EFE.

Fuente:Efeverde.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola embalses, da gusto ver las imágenes que nos va dejando la primavera, *vigila ese nido a ver lo que va saliendo*
> Un saludo.



Pues mientras no suba muchoe el agua en el Guadalora, creo que se salvará. Porque ese nido, está a menos de un metro de la cascada mayor que os he enseñado en Rio Guadalora :Smile:  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

El centro de cría del quebrantahuesos de Cazorla bate récord de nacimientos.
hace 9 horas 40 mins
Sevilla, 2 abr (EFE).- El centro de cría en cautividad del quebrantahuesos (CCQ) de Cazorla (Jaén) ha batido este año su récord histórico de productividad al lograr que sobrevivan ocho pollos de este ave en peligro crítico de extinción, han informado a Efe fuentes del programa de conservación de esta especie. 

Con estos nacimientos, el CCQ supera ya la barrera de los treinta ejemplares supervivientes desde que en la temporada 2001-2002 lograse el primer alumbramiento en cautividad de esta especie, cuya principal población natural de Eurasia, compuesta por algo más de doscientos ejemplares, sobrevive en los Pirineos.

La nueva marca histórica de estas instalaciones puede aumentar en las próximas horas hasta los nueve ejemplares pues aún queda un huevo pendiente de eclosión.

El primer pollo de quebrantahuesos de la actual temporada de cría del CCQ nació el pasado 23 de febrero y en total han sido siete las parejas que se han logrado reproducir este año, que han puesto un total de trece huevos.

El anterior récord de nacimientos en estas instalaciones se registró en la temporada 2008-2009, cuando sobrevivieron cinco ejemplares.

Otro de los hitos logrados este año por el CCQ ha sido el nacimiento del primer pollo de quebrantahuesos, uno de cuyos padres ha sido un ejemplar nacido también en cautividad en estas instalaciones, lo que supone el éxito de la reproducción en cautividad de esta especie en segunda generación.

El CCQ, ubicado en el corazón del Parque Natural de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas, fue creado por la Junta de Andalucía en 1996 como apoyo al proyecto de reintroducción de este ave carroñera en dicho espacio protegido, de donde se extinguió en el último tercio del pasado siglo.

El quebrantahuesos fue reintroducido con éxito hace unas décadas en Los Alpes y también se intenta reintroducirlo en el Parque Natural de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (Jaén) desde 2006 y en Picos de Europa, desde 2010.

El CCQ de Cazorla está asociado desde 1999 a la red internacional de cría en cautividad de esta especie carroñera y en los últimos años ha destacado como la instalación más productiva de las que integran esta asociación.

El método de cría en cautividad del quebrantahuesos que se sigue en estas instalaciones se basa en asociar parejas potencialmente reproductoras según criterios de idoneidad genética.

Una vez que la pareja pone uno o dos huevos, se le retiran y son sustituidos por otros de escayola, a modo de señuelos.

Esta operación se realiza para que el huevo o los huevos se incuben en los aparatos que posee este centro para garantizar así su constante vigilancia y que eclosione sin riesgos y en las mejores condiciones posibles.

Tras un exhaustivo seguimiento del pollo, éste se le devuelve a la pareja, aproximadamente una semana después de su nacimiento, para que su crianza prosiga de la manera más natural posible.

El quebrantahuesos es el ave de mayor envergadura de la Península Ibérica, junto al buitre negro, pues su distancia entre las puntas de las alas roza los 2,9 metros y debe su nombre a que se alimenta de huesos que, a veces, despeña desde gran altura para romperlos y facilitar su deglución.

El centro de cría en cautividad del quebrantahuesos de Cazorla está considerado la instalación de referencia de España, donde también se ha logrado la reproducción de esta especie en el Centro de Fauna de Vallcalent (Lleida) y en el Centro de Cría en Cautividad de Quebrantahuesos en Aislamiento Humano (CRIAH), de Aragón.

El CCQ mantiene una población estable de unos veinte ejemplares de quebrantahuesos, uno de ellos de más de cuarenta años, y acoge también ejemplares heridos o enfermos de otras especies de buitres en peligro de extinción, como el alimoche, del que cuenta con una decena de individuos.

----------


## Vaelico

Buenas, esta tarde me he dado una pequeña pateada campestre por los alrededores de Ciudad Real, aunque sin llegar a bajar al Guadiana, se me hacía ya de noche. Una pequeña muestra:

De nuevo el omnipresente verdecillo, incansable cantador y ahora sobre todo que están en pleno celo




El hererrillo, otro de los acompañantes habituales en mis paseos, aunque no siempre se dejan ver lo suficiente, especialmente en dias como hoy en los que los "domingueros" salen en masa al campo como elefante en cacharrería




Los almendros que todavía por estos lares dejan ver sus flores




El ranúnculo (_ranunculus gramineus_), con su modesta pero llamativa flor




El mito, una de las aves más curiosas que podemos ver por el bosque, en cuanto coge algo de confianza con el paseante, se acerca y se aleja como si quisiera jugar





Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una estupenda noticia la tuya REEGE, y unas fotos preciosas las tuyas, Vaelico. Gracias por mostrarnoslas :Wink: .

----------


## santy

Me gusta leer esas noticias amigo REEGE, aunque es una verdadera lástima que estas maravillosas especies, deban ser criadas en cautividad para evitar su extinción, pero si es la única forma, y si así se puede intentar su reintroducción en sus hábitats tradicionales, pues bienvenido sea.

y como se me ha colado mientras escribía, bonitas fotos Vaelico, me encantan los verdecillos y su canto.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Vaelico

> Aquí os dejo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana, que no he podido subir hasta hoy.
> 
> Un nido, del que no se el pájaro escondido entre unas piedras:


Es de lavandera cascadeña  :Wink: 

Un consejo al respecto, cuando se observa un nido hay que tener cuidado con la distancia a la nos acerquemos, especialmente en la incubación y primeros dias de ceba, porque aunque no veamos a los padres, estarán con seguridad observando y pueden llegar incluso a abandonar el nido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es de lavandera cascadeña 
> 
> Un consejo al respecto, cuando se observa un nido hay que tener cuidado con la distancia a la nos acerquemos, especialmente en la incubación y primeros dias de ceba, porque aunque no veamos a los padres, estarán con seguridad observando y pueden llegar incluso a abandonar el nido.


Gracias por aclararme la especie :Wink: . Se ve que sabes del tema.
La verdad, es que me estaba hacercando a la cascada, y salió volando la pájara del nido, menudo susto que me dio... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## REEGE

Rescatado un perro a la deriva en el mar 21 días después del tsunami.
Ayer, 17.31
Los guardacostas japoneses anunciaron este sábado haber socorrido en el mar a un perro que se hallaba a la deriva sobre los restos del techo de una casa, tres semanas después del tsunami que azotó el noreste de Japón. 

El animal, aparentemente indemne, fue avistado el viernes por la tripulación de un helicóptero, a unos 2 kilómetros de Kesennuma, un puerto duramente golpeado por la catástrofe, explicó este sábado un responsable.

Los guardacostas intentaron en un primer momento recuperarlo al hacer descender del helicóptero a un socorrista, pero el animal, asustado por el ruidos de las hélices, se escapó saltando sobre otros restos flotantes. Entonces, decidieron enviar un barco para rescatar al perro.

Éste, de color oscuro y tamaño medio, lleva un collar. "Pero no hay ninguna indicación suplementaria que permita identificar a su propietario. El perro es muy dulce, y parece en buena forma. Come galletas y salchichas", declaró el responsable de los guardacostas.

Añadió que ignoraba si el animal pasó efectivamente tres semanas a la deriva sobre un trozo de techo, o si llegó ahí por otras circunstancias.

El seísmo y el tsunami del 11 de marzo causaron 11.828 muertos y 15.540 desaparecidos, según un último balance provisional.


Fuente:Noticias yahoo.es

----------


## Vaelico

Unas cuantas más de esta mañana

Las garcillas bueyeras que se afanan en la recogida de material para sus nidos








Y en la misma labor estaban los aguiluchos laguneros







Los somormujos lavancos tampoco iban a ser menos, lástima que estos tengan que servirse de nuestros desechos...






Una cangrejera que me daba la espalda




El cantarín jilguero, entre las ramas de un taray que comienza su foliación

----------


## Vaelico

Y una de plantas

El majuelo en plena floración




Una orquidea (_orchis papilionacea_) comenzando a abrirse




Y esta plantas que no se que son, ¿alguien lo sabe?

----------


## santy

Unas fotos preciosas Vaelico, siempre es un placer poder encontrar esa variedad de animales y plantas en una zona, y poder inmortalizarlas, sobre todo con esa calidad :Smile: . Muchas gracias por mostrarlas.
Yo, para celebrar mi mensaje 400, que para algunos pueden parecer muy pocos, pero para mí no lo son, voy a presentaros oficialmente al fichaje que hice tras el suicidio de mi anterior gato Ron, esta se llama Kitty, tiene 10 meses nada mas y es una mimosona de narices. Es la misma foto que tengo como avatar, pero aquí se la ve mucho mejor.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Precioso ejemplar, Santy.
Unas fotos preciosas, Vaelico. Gracias por mostrarnos la variedad de la zona.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

> Voy a presentaros oficialmente al fichaje que hice tras el suicidio de mi anterior gato Ron


Suicidió de Ron????? Y como fué Santy...  :Frown:

----------


## santy

Hola REEGE, pues sucedió un día a mediados de Septiembre pasado, resulta que era un temerario, ya que le gustaba asomarse a todas las ventanas que pillaba abiertas, y pasearse por la barandilla del balcón de unos 5 cm. de ancho, y teniendo en cuenta que vivo en el piso 10....,  hasta que un día desde la ventana del lavadero de la cocina se calló con las consecuencias que puedes imaginar, no se si es que se escurriría, o vio una de las muchas palomas que hay por la zona (se volvía loco cada vez que veía una) e intentó cogerla. Por eso digo lo del "suicidio".
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ben-amar

Sea como  fuere, una temeridad por su parte que no le trajo nada bueno. Lo siento, por los dos, aunque tu ya tienes sustituto

----------


## REEGE

Jaras, Alcornoques, Sauces, Alisos, Romeros...
Y lo más triste... la famosa "procesionaria" acompañaba a muchos de los pinos del entorno...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hoy quiero mostraros una encina dentro de una repoblación con unos 13 años que en los meses de primavera "se viste de amarillo", y el resto del año tiene el mismo color que el resto. Las instantáneas las tomé en la primavera de 2010.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Hola Santy, creo que no le presentaré tu gata a mi perra, al menos de momento, ya que parece ser un poquito más grande la tuya  :Cool: .

Vaya bicho, y vaya pelo!!


Me encanta  :Big Grin: 

PD: 400 son un montón. Lo que pasa es que algunos juntamos varios montones  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Este fin de semana pasado estuve en la Sierra de Cazorla, tras visionar las primeras fotos, han salido estas:

----------


## REEGE

Son ya nueve los linces cautivos muertos por enfermedad renal crónica.

Sevilla, 4 abr (EFE).- Nueve linces ibéricos cautivos han fallecido hasta hoy a consecuencia de la denominada Enfermedad Renal Crónica (ERC), tras la eutanasia que se le tuvo que practicar el 28 de marzo al macho "Dalai" en el centro de cría de estos felinos de La Olivilla (Sierra Morena).

"Dalai", nacido en el centro de cría de El Acebuche (Doñana) en 2007 y trasladado a La Olivilla a final de septiembre de 2009 estaba clasificado como enfermo de ERC en fase III -la más aguda- y empezó a mostrar síntomas de padecer la fase terminal de esta enfermedad a final de marzo, han informado hoy a Efe fuentes del programa de conservación de este felino.

Tras los análisis y pruebas diagnósticas que se le practicaron a "Dalai" el 28 de marzo, en las que se constató "la disminución del tamaño renal y la alteración extrema de su estructura", los técnicos decidieron "proceder a la eutanasia del ejemplar para evitarle estériles sufrimientos".

Estos nueve ejemplares fallecidos a consecuencia de la ERC tenían diferentes edades, casi todos eran machos y uno de ellos, "Cascabel", fue el único individuo muerto fuera de un centro de cría, pues fue utilizado para la reintroducción experimental de este felino realizada en 2010 en la comarca cordobesa de Guadalmellato, donde falleció.

Actualmente, diez linces más del programa de cría en cautividad del lince ibérico están diagnosticados de ERC en fase III, aunque en los últimos meses se ha podido constatar que algunos ejemplares afectados por esta patología han logrado mejorar.

Incluso algunas hembras, diagnosticadas en fase II de este enfermedad, ha parido con éxito este año y han mejorado su pronóstico.

Frente a estas bajas de linces adscritos al programa de cría en cautividad de este felino causadas por la ERC, la actual temporada de cría suma trece nuevos cachorros supervivientes, lo que eleva a casi noventa los individuos de la población de este programa. EFE

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes de parte de la fauna que se puede ver en la laguna del Remolar.















Tened en cuenta que estas lagunas se encuentran a escasos 10 Km del centro de Barcelona, junto al aeropuerto.

----------


## Luján

La última se te ha colado  :Stick Out Tongue: 

¿O es que querías fotografiar la "fauna" del interior del avión?  :Confused:  :Cool: 

Por cierto, ¿sabes de alguna obra, de hace 3 años para acá, en la playa del llobregat, junto a las pistas? Recuerdo haber hecho un estudio geofísico por allí.

----------


## perdiguera

> La última se te ha colado 
> 
> ¿O es que querías fotografiar la "fauna" del interior del avión? 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿sabes de alguna obra, de hace 3 años para acá, en la playa del llobregat, junto a las pistas? Recuerdo haber hecho un estudio geofísico por allí.


Bueno, es otro "pájaro" que cada 90 segundos se eleva por la zona. :Cool: 
Si me dices que en la playa, lo que hay pendiente es la construcción de un paseo marítimo de unos 5 Km de longitud, que debido a la crisis no comienza.
Si me hablas de las zonas aledañas a la playa hay dos zonas en las que se han hecho obras:

En la ampliación de la Zona Franca, una vez desviado el río y por la zona de Cala go-gó con las obras de AENA de mejora de los alrededores del Aeropuerto tras la construcción de la tercera pista y la nueva terminal.
Entre ambas zonas no hay una obra sólo, hay un montón.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Para mí, creo recordar que fue más o menos en este sitio: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...09645&t=h&z=17

Fue una tomografía eléctrica paralela a la playa y la pista, por lo que supongo que la obra sería en perpendicular. Podría ser un emisario de aguas.

----------


## perdiguera

Debe ser el emisario de aguas de lluvia de las plataformas aeroportuarias nuevas, que no tienen cota suficiente para desaguar por gravedad y hay que impulsarlas, sobre todo con lluvias fuertes y mareas altas. Tampoco las puede absorber el emisario viejo.

----------


## ben-amar

Ejemplares de Pinsapo en el Jardin Botanico junto al Centro de Visitantes del rio Borosa



Un sauce lloron

Ejemplares de bogas

¡menudo ejemplar!


Alli al lado pude contemplar a 3 ardillas jugando per, ¿a ver quien es el guapo que las pilla con la camara! :Cool:  ¡menuda rapidez!  :EEK!: 
Tras tirar 10 0 12 fotos, no pude pillar ninguna  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera... excelentes fotos... la de la garza es simplemente espectácular... y los pinsapos ben-amar... una gozada contemplarlos y pasar un buen rato en su sombra!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Que fotos estamos colocando en éste post!!!!!De 10.

----------


## REEGE

ANDALUCÍA | 05.04.2011 | 14:03
Denunciados por perseguir a una hembra de lince que acababa de parir en Jaén. 
Sevilla/Jaén, 5 abr (EFE).- Dos personas han sido denunciadas por agentes del Seprona de la Guardia Civil, tras ser sorprendidos ayer tarde cuando perseguían a una hembra de lince ibérico que acababa de parir en una finca privada del parque natural de la Sierra de Andújar (Jaén).

Según han informado hoy a Efe fuentes del instituto armado, los denunciados, al parecer dos personas que portaban potentes equipos fotográficos, han sido expedientados como autores de una infracción administrativa por haber molestado e inquietado a este ejemplar de una especie protegida por ley y en peligro crítico de extinción en época de cría.

Al parecer, los dos denunciados habían sido observados por varias personas cuando seguían a corta distancia a una hembra de lince ibérico perteneciente a la población de este felino de Sierra Morena, la única viable actualmente compuesta por algo menos de doscientos ejemplares.

La actitud de estos individuos, quienes al parecer siguieron a la lince a corta distancia e incluso cuando ésta se acercó al cubil donde estarían sus crías recién paridas, motivó que se alertara al Seprona, varios de cuyos agentes se personaron de inmediato en la finca de "La Lancha", donde identificaron a estas personas, a las que se les ha abierto un expediente por infracción administrativa.

La época de parto de muchas especies, en especial el lince ibérico, es especialmente crítica para estos animales pues se ha dado el caso de que las madres abandonan a sus camadas al sentirse molestadas por agentes extraños.

El Seprona mantiene una permanente vigilancia de esta zona de Sierra Morena, dado su gran valor ecológico pues, entre otros aspectos, alberga importantes poblaciones de lince y águila imperial ibéricos, dos de las especies más protegidas legalmente por su extremo peligro de extinción.

Estos linces también son seguidos de cerca por técnicos de la Junta de Andalucía y de organizaciones que colaboran en los programas de conservación de este felino, algunos de cuyos ejemplares cuentan con dispositivos de seguimiento a través de satélite o de radiofrecuencia. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es que hay que tener poca vergüenza... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Por cierto preciosas fotos las vuestras perdiguera, ben-amar y Los terrines :Wink: .

----------


## santy

Lo de los linces es para darles un par de coscorrones, por no decir tacos, que luego los moderadores nos llaman la atención :Big Grin: , pero es que estas cosas me sacan de quicio.
las fotos de los compis, espectaculares, pero al amigo Ben Amar, le voy a tener que dar unas clases intensivas de fauna piscícola, porque llamar bogas a ese PEDAZO de carpón, y a esas truchas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pero bueno, lo disculpo por ser él, si llega a ser otro le gruñiría un poco :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo de los linces es para darles un par de coscorrones, por no decir tacos, que luego los moderadores nos llaman la atención, pero es que estas cosas me sacan de quicio.
> las fotos de los compis, espectaculares, pero al amigo Ben Amar, le voy a tener que dar unas clases intensivas de fauna piscícola, porque llamar bogas a ese PEDAZO de carpón, y a esas truchas, pero bueno, lo disculpo por ser él, si llega a ser otro le gruñiría un poco
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues ya me daras esas clases, yo escuche que eran bogas y eso crei, se de peces como de canguros  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...l-238f6cf.html

Huevos Azules es lo que pone ésta gallina!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/...esquiando.html

Fuente:Yahoo.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/...esquiando.html
> 
> Fuente:Yahoo.es


Uuuuh, madre mía.
Seguro que ese después de eso bate el record mundial de esquí :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## ben-amar

¡eso es un pino!  :EEK!: 
Algo de sombra si que da  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Vaya pedazo de pino.

Este es un pastor (de ovejas merinas extremeñas).

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡es precioso!! ¿es tuyo?

----------


## Los terrines

Sí; mejor dicho, es de las ovejas que pastan en los terrines.

Gracias por el piropo, ben-amar, de su parte (el que aparece reflejado en sus ojos soy yo).

Saludos.

----------


## santy

Menudo susto el del oso :EEK!: , si me pasa a mi, todavía estaría corriendo :Big Grin: . El pino del amigo Sergi una pasada, es enorme.  Y el perro de los terrines, precioso, tiene pinta de ser bueno.
Yo os dejo una fotejo, de las poquitas que he echo este finde, y aunque las gaviotas están ya muy vistas en este hilo, esta me gusta por los tonos de la luz del atardecer.



Espero que os guste. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy "grande" la foto Santy... te salen geniales... y como decís el perro de Los Terrines chulísimo y que buena pinta que tienen... esos perros hacen un trabajo que no está muy valorado y es impresionante!!!
Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosa foto, santy. 
Esas gaviotas parecen estar posadas sobre una ballena semi-emergida.

----------


## ben-amar

Este pequeños ejemplares  :Stick Out Tongue:  estan en Jardin Botanico de la sierra de Cazorla ¡Santyyyyyyyyyy!

----------


## Luján

Si no me equivoco, que es muy posible, son una carpa (¿real?) la primera y truchas el resto.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...o-b590e66.html

----------


## santy

Hola Ben Amar, como bien ha dicho el compi Luján, es una carpa real, y unas truchas arcoiris, y por cierto muy bonitas fotos, da gusto ver esos peces nadando tan tranquilos, todavía recuerdo cuando en Cazorla, la piscifactoría que hay en el Borosa, se podía visitar, y pasear tranquilamente entre las balsas de las truchas, al final evidentemente, tuvieron que prohibir la entrada al público.
En cuanto al listillo del tiburón, tengo que decir que nunca me alegro, ni me alegraré del mal de nadie, pero es que hay gente que se las gana a pulso.....
Un saludo a todos

----------


## nando

Alucinante el video del tiburón  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

esa mascota para pasearla hay que ponerle bozal  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Foto de archivo

Avistan por vez primera un ejemplar de "ballena enana" en aguas de Murcia.
Alicante/Murcia, 12 abr (EFE).- Un ejemplar de "ballena enana", especie conocida como "rorcual aliblanco", ha sido avistado estos días frente a la costa de Murcia, lo que constituye un hecho extraordinario, pues no había constancia de la presencia de estas ballenas en una zona tan al norte del mar Mediterráneo.

"Que sepamos, no hay ningún registro de un avistamiento tan septentrional en este mar", ha afirmado la alumna de doctorado de Ciencias del Mar de la Universidad de Alicante Rosa Canales, quien prepara su tesis sobre cetáceos.

El rorcual aliblanco, que mide menos de 10 metros y pesa como máximo 10 toneladas, es conocido también como "ballena enana", aunque su nombre científico es "balaenoptera acutorostrata".

"Se trata de una especie común en el hemisferio norte, pero rara en el Mediterráneo, al que llega a través del Estrecho", ha explicado Canales.

"Aunque de vez en cuando el mar arroja ejemplares muertos, es algo excepcional verlos vivos" y más aún en aguas tan al norte del Mediterráneo, ha añadido la estudiante alicantina.

El avistamiento se produjo hace unos días durante la travesía que un grupo de la Facultad de Ciencias, a bordo de una goleta de dos palos, realizó en aguas de Murcia frecuentadas por delfines y ballenas, han informado fuentes de la Universidad de Alicante.

El ejemplar, que medía unos siete metros, fue avistado frente al Cabo Tiñoso, entre las localidades murcianas de Mazarrón y Cartagena.

Al estar considerada una especie "poco amenazada", según ha afirmado Canales, sus capturas están autorizadas, "en teoría para para propósitos científicos, lo que la convierte en la ballena más cazada".

La presencia de este grupo de estudiantes en aguas de Cabo Tiñoso está relacionada con un informe científico de la Universidad de Alicante, dirigido por la profesora Francisca Giménez Casalduero, que aboga por establece un reserva marina en esta zona.

Entre las riquezas "ecológicas y de biodiversidad", se destaca que ésta es una de las zonas más importante del Mediterráneo español para refugio en la migración de determinados cetáceos, como los calderones y los cachalotes, y algunas especies de delfines.

Esto se debe, según las citadas fuentes académicas, a la existencia de una zona de fondo marino de características geológicas especiales, denominadas "cañones submarinos", a uno o dos kilómetros mar adentro y una extensión total de alrededor de unas 3.000 hectáreas. EFE

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/especiales/no...041202099.html

----------


## REEGE

El centro de cría en cautividad de Granadilla en Cáceres recibe dos nuevos cachorros de lince ibérico. 
14/04/2011
Se trata de dos ejemplares, Fárfara, una hembra nacida en 2009, y Eros, un macho de 2008, ambos en cautividad

Se unen así a los cuatro cachorros, Gitano, Granito, Galeno y Fábula, que llegaron al centro el pasado 16 de marzo

El Centro de Cría en Cautividad del Lince Ibérico, situado en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres), ha recibido dos nuevos ejemplares de linces, según el procedimiento establecido en la Estrategia Nacional para la Conservación del Lince Ibérico para la reintroducción del felino en la naturaleza.

Se trata de dos cachorros, Fárfara, una hembra nacida en 2009, y  Eros, un macho de 2008, ambos en cautividad, que se unen así a los cuatro cachorros, Gitano, Granito, Galeno y Fábula, que llegaron a este centro el pasado 16 de marzo.

Estos linces ibéricos proceden del Centro de Cría de La Olivilla, situado en el Parque Natural de Despeñaperros (Jaén) gestionado por la Junta de Andalucía, y el traslado se produce en virtud de la colaboración entre el MARM, la Junta de Andalucía y la Junta de Extremadura en el marco de la Estrategia Nacional y del Programa de cría en cautividad aprobado en Conferencia Sectorial, y que están coordinado por la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal.

La situación crítica del lince ibérico, considerado como el felino más amenazado del mundo, es suficientemente reconocida Internacionalmente. De ahí los esfuerzos que las distintas comunidades autónomas y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, están realizando para evitar su desaparición.

La reintroducción es una técnica de conservación para especies amenazadas de extinción. En este sentido, el Programa de Conservación Ex-situ se plantea como un esfuerzo multidisciplinar y solidario, integrado dentro de la Estrategia Nacional para la Conservación del Lince Ibérico, y en el que colaboran entidades autonómicas, nacionales e internacionales.

Las tres metas principales del programa de cría consisten en asegurar la conservación del material genético de la especie, crear nuevas poblaciones de lince ibérico a través de programas de reintroducción y tener un reservorio de población cautiva por si ocurriera algún incidente que conllevara la extinción de las poblaciones silvestres.

El Centro de Cría en Cautividad de la Granadilla es una inversión del MARM a través del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, responsable de su ejecución y mantenimiento y está ubicado en una finca propiedad del OAPN  del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, en el ámbito del Programa de Cría que coordina la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal.

Estas instalaciones, en las que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha invertido cerca de 5,6 millones de euros, cuenta con la cofinanciación comunitaria del Fondo Europeo de Desarrollo Regional (Feder) y está ubicado en la finca Las Correderas, de 450 hectáreas de extensión, propiedad del OAPN.

Las instalaciones disponen de tres módulos independientes destinados a usos clínicos, de oficina y de cría de cachorros. Además, cuenta con un área de cuarentenas para que los animales recién ingresados se aclimaten, con un edificio adicional para las actividades más ruidosas y con 16 recintos de jaulones.

Este espacio está  situado en la zona más alejada del perímetro de la parcela y cuenta con una extensión de 14.480 metros cuadrados

----------


## perdiguera

Otra buena noticia para el lince, que ha visto empeorado el programa de recuperación por las enfermedades renales de algunos ejemplares que les ha llevado a la muerte.

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad


Más de 200 frailecillos atlánticos muertos han sido hallados en las costas cantábricas en marzo. Se cree que la cifra real de víctimas podría ser de miles, ya que la mayoría se hunde en el mar.

MARTA NIETO 12/04/2011

Más de 200 frailecillos atlánticos (Fratercula arctica) han sido hallados muertos en el mes de marzo, aunque los expertos creen que el número real de víctimas podría ser de miles. Diversos estudios afirman que la proporción de aves orilladas suele rondar el 10 o el 20% del número real de aves muertas, y más en casos como este en que la mayoría de las aves se hunde antes de llegar a la costa. Aún se desconocen las causas de este fenómeno, según informa SEO/BirdLife.


Dos frailecillos '(fratercula arctica)' en los acantilados
12-04-2011

La alarma saltó en Castro-Urdiales (Cantabria), donde aparecieron muertas una docena de estas aves, también conocidas como payasos de los océanos, en un tramo costero de pocos kilómetros en los primeros días de marzo. Ante esta situación se realizó una inspección por la costa y en pocos días se movilizó a más de 40 voluntarios, coordinados por los responsables del Grupo Ibérico de Aves Marinas (GIAM) en Cantabria y Asturias, y en colaboración con diversas asociaciones. El esfuerzo se concentró en Cantabria y Asturias, pero también se prospectaron playas en puntos de Galicia y el País Vasco.

El día 26 de marzo, al cierre de la recogida de datos, el total de frailecillos muertos localizados asciendía a 202 ejemplares. Entre las aves orilladas se encontraron dos anilladas, procedentes de las islas británicas.

Aunque la muerte puede deberse a causas naturales, numerosas actividades humanas representan una seria amenaza para las aves marinas, entre las que se incluyen la pesca (capturas accidentales) y la contaminación (especialmente la debida al transporte de hidrocarburos), etcétera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es una verdadera pena eso que nos traes ben-amar... :Frown:  :Frown: 
Pero, aquí os traigo una mariposilla que pude cazar de cerca con el movil hace unos días en el Parque de Maria Luisa, aquí en Sevilla:

----------


## santy

Muy chula la mariposa Embalses.
Yo, como tengo mono de subir alguna foto, pongo esta que le hice a una garza al atardecer en la desembocadura del Segura.



Espero que os guste, y un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Bien la cazaste al vuelo Santy  :Big Grin: 

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas de mi última visita.
Un Milano Negro sobre un alcornoque.

Pequeña rana, en la mano de una niña de unos 6 años. 

Una Garza Imperial alzando las alas. 

Unos Flamencos.

Una Garza Real.


Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas cazas, santy y FEDE. Preciosas :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

Estais hehos unos profesionales, unas fotos muy guapas.

----------


## santy

Muy bonitas FEDE, tu si que  los has "cazado" bien colega.
Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> * ELPAIS.com  >
>     * Sociedad
> 
> 
> Más de 200 frailecillos atlánticos muertos han sido hallados en las costas cantábricas en marzo. Se cree que la cifra real de víctimas podría ser de miles, ya que la mayoría se hunde en el mar.
> 
> MARTA NIETO 12/04/2011
> 
> Más de 200 frailecillos atlánticos (Fratercula arctica) han sido hallados muertos en el mes de marzo, aunque los expertos creen que el número real de víctimas podría ser de miles. Diversos estudios afirman que la proporción de aves orilladas suele rondar el 10 o el 20% del número real de aves muertas, y más en casos como este en que la mayoría de las aves se hunde antes de llegar a la costa. Aún se desconocen las causas de este fenómeno, según informa SEO/BirdLife.
> ...


no se, me dá ,que no nos vamos ha enterar.... :Frown: 

del escape radioactivo en japon se sabe bien poco

nos suelen decir ....va eso no es naaaaaaaa....y nos lo tragamos, ya veremos lo de chernobyl tampoco fué naaaa pero como nos ha afectado na de na... :Frown:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Excelentes imágenes FEDE y Santy, me gusta sobre todas la de los flamencos.
Saludos.

----------


## santy

Por fin he pillado al elemento que se me quiere merendar al canario, una mañana se lo encontró mi mujer metiendo las patas a la jaula, y desde entonces, evidentemente no hemos vuelto a sacar al animalillo a la terraza.

Resulta que en el edificio que hay justo enfrente, hay una pareja de cernícalos comunes, las fotos las hice ayer desde la terraza, y las he tenido que retocar de luz, porque tenía el sol casi de frente. Esta mañana el colega pepe Segura y yo, los hemos estado viendo desde la calle un rato, y creemos saber en dónde tienen el nido, ahora toca mover hilos a ver si les podemos sacar unas buenas tomas :Big Grin: .

Se le encara hasta a las palomas, pero como también tienen los nidos por ahí, estas se defienden......




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por fin he pillado al elemento que se me quiere merendar al canario, una mañana se lo encontró mi mujer metiendo las patas a la jaula, y desde entonces, evidentemente no hemos vuelto a sacar al animalillo a la terraza.


Aquí pasa algo similar.

A mis canarios, los tiene aterrorizados una lechuza, mochuelo o algún bicho de estos nocturnos...

A los pobres pájaros que están en el voladero del patio (sobre todo diamantes mandarines e isabelas), como duerman cerca de la tela metálica ya saben el camino que les espera, y alguna noche que se nos ha olvidado cerrar la puerta de la nave, es chico el destrozo que nos ha hecho en los timbrados... a si lo cojo al bicho ese algún día, que le voy a dar bien _pal pelo_  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos y reportaje de los peligros de tu canario... Que bien... pero si parece ésto ya National Geographic... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tienen mala suerte tus animales Santy!!! :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Avistan una ballena jorobada y seis rorcuales frente a las costas de Sagunto(Valencia).
hace 2 horas 22 mins

VALENCIA, 24 (EUROPA PRESS) Técnicos del Oceanográfico de la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias y de la conselleria de Medio Ambiente han identificado esta semana, nadando frente al litoral de Sagunto, a un ejemplar de Yubarta (Megaptera novaengliae), también conocida como ballena jorobada, y a seis ejemplares de la ballena 'rorcual común'.


fuente: Yahoo.es noticias.

----------


## santy

Hola F. Lázaro, pues si ha visto que tiene una cena fácil, lo llevan claro los animalillos :Cool: 
La verdad es que si :Frown:  REEGE, los tengo al lado. 
Esta mañana los he estado viendo, y les he podido sacar otras cuantas fotos en vuelo.





Las he recortado para que se vean mejor, me han llegado a pasar a no más de 5 ó 6 metros, pero demasiado rápido para pillarlos bien. Lo cierto es que son preciosos.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡buenas fotos, Santy! tienes unos buenos vecinos, aunque tus pajarillos no opinen lo contrario  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosos los cernícalos Santy, por lo que se ve parece que la paloma es la que ataca, y el cernícalo el que huye  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias por las fotos  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya fotazos, santy. Lo has cogido al vuelo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Fotos de la flora y fauna vista en la sierra valenciana el sábado 23/04/2011, ya puestas en sus respectivos hilos:

Unas carpas en el Embalse de Buseo:


Un rosal en el embalse de Buseo:




Unas plantitas en las Cuevas de La Garita, Chera:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Unas carpas en el Embalse de Buseo:


La del centro está nada más que esperando caer el anzuelo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 

Bonitas fotos  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Un ganadero salva sin saberlo la cabra catalana, considerada extinta en 2005.

Lleida, 27 abr (EFE).- Un ganadero del Pallars Jussà, sin saberlo, ha salvado de la desaparición a la cabra catalana, que se daba por extinguida desde el año 2005 y de la que este pastor tenía entre su rebaño varios ejemplares, algunos de los cuales han sido adquiridos por una asociación para conservar la especie.

El ganadero Antoni Pellisser desconocía hasta ahora que entre el rebaño cabrío que durante años ha criado su familia en la pedanía de Sant Salvador de Toló, muy cerca de la sierra del Montsec, había unos cuarenta ejemplares de cabra catalana, una raza autóctona y ancestral propia de Cataluña, y sobre todo de las comarcas de Lleida, que se consideraba se había extinguido hace ya varios años.

La asociación ecogastronómica Slow Food ha adquirido ahora 22 de estos ejemplares y los ha trasladado hasta Vilanova de Meià, en la Noguera, para impulsar un proyecto de conservación y reproducción de la especie que permita garantizar su continuidad.

Según esta entidad, el principal objetivo en esta primera fase del proyecto es lograr que las cabras se adapten a su nuevo hábitat, ya que ahora pasarán más tiempo en la granja que pastando en la montaña.

Superada esta fase, está previsto iniciar un proceso de cría y selección de los mejores ejemplares para, después, estudiar la calidad de la leche de estas cabras y también sus aptitudes de cara a la gestión forestal.

Slow Food, que se plantea también elaborar queso con leche de cabra catalana, pondrá en marcha próximamente una campaña para apadrinar estos animales y financiar el proyecto de conservación, tal y como se hizo años atrás con el burro catalán. EFE

----------


## REEGE

El lince ibérico cruza la frontera de Andalucía.
Ciudad Real, 23 abr (EFE).- El lince ibérico (Lynx pardinus) está cruzando con "cierta asiduidad" la frontera entre Andalucía y Castilla-La Mancha, lo que está permitiendo la dispersión por esta última región de ejemplares de la especie que ha llegado a estar al borde de la extinción.

El director general de Áreas Protegidas y Biodiversidad de Castilla La Mancha, Alberto López Bravo, en una entrevista con Efe, asegura que "aunque no hay muchos documentos gráficos que atestiguan poblaciones de linces estables en Castilla-La Mancha ahora mismo, sí hay un gran compendio de indicio de población de lince ibérico a lo largo de buena parte de la comunidad autónoma".

López Bravo destaca que el trabajo del Gobierno regional se centra en hacer "todo lo posible" para garantizar la presencia estable del lince ibérico y contribuir así a frenar la tendencia de las últimas décadas de disminución de sus poblaciones y evitar que este felino deje en un futuro de ser considerado el más amenazado del mundo.

Los últimos datos sobre la presencia del lince ibérico en Castilla-La Mancha son esperanzadores, puesto que la especie no sólo se ha detectado en el sur de la provincia de Ciudad Real y Albacete, sino también en otros lugares de la provincia de Toledo y Cuenca.

"Siempre hemos estado muy pendientes de la zona sur de Ciudad Real y Albacete, que era la zona más próxima a la población de lince más importante de España, la de Andujar, lugar donde se están teniendo unos resultados muy positivos de cría y reintroducción de la especie", afirma López Bravo.

Indicios en Toledo y Cuenca
Sin embargo, agrega, "también hemos tenido indicios indirectos de excrementos y posibles avistamientos en otros lugares de Toledo y Cuenca".

Los técnicos del proyecto Life Priorimancha están realizando un amplio seguimiento de estos avistamientos, con el fin de poner en marcha próximas campañas de fototrampeo que permitan "detectar esas poblaciones y conocer su estabilidad".

López Bravo afirma que se está trabajando mucho en los últimos meses con Andalucía en realizar un seguimiento de los ejemplares radiomarcados que cruzan los límites entre una y otra región, pero también en hacer un seguimiento de los ejemplares que no estando radiomarcados son avistados en algunas zona de Ciudad Real.

Los datos de entrada de ejemplares radiomarcados de Andalucía se producen "con cierta frecuencia", explica el director general de Áreas Protegidas y Biodiversidad de la Junta de Comunidades, alguno de los cuales, se distribuyen también por el sur de la provincia de Albacete.

El movimiento de estos ejemplares radiomarcados ha permitido obtener datos muy significativos, como el hecho de que en el sur de la provincia de Cuenca se haya detectado también la presencia de un ejemplar procedente de Andalucía.

Este dato, según López Bravo, pone de manifiesto que los individuos de la especie se mueven constantemente en busca de nuevas zonas de dispersión en las que poder asentarse.

En la provincia de Toledo, la recogida de excrementos, que son enviados al Museo de Ciencias Naturales para su análisis, arroja también datos que hacen pensar "que puede haber una población que fluctúe entre Extremadura y Toledo".

Además de los "positivos" de los excrementos, hay datos incluso de avistamientos muy concretos, lo que ha hecho que, desde el otoño hasta ahora, se haya intensificado la recogida de muestras en la mayor parte de las cuadrículas de territorio consideradas áreas críticas para el lince ibérico.

Los datos, según López Bravo, "son muy fiables" y apuntan a la existencia de ejemplares moviéndose en la zona occidental de la provincia de Toledo.

La baza más importante para que Castilla-La Mancha cuente con una población estable de lince ibérico, advierte López Bravo, es seguir manteniendo el espíritu de trabajo interterritorial que existe entre las comunidades autónomas, Portugal y el Gobierno central.

Por ello, López Bravo apuesta por proyectos como el programa Life Priorimancha y el futuro proyecto Life Lince, que permitirán desarrollar acciones directas sobre la especie y el territorio que podría ocupar en el futuro. EFE

----------


## Galán

esta mañana lo lei en el periodico, estraordinaria noticia.



que sus parece las flores de las jaras, apie de carretera.


y esta de la cola de la serena



saludos foreros/as

----------


## REEGE

Dura poquito el manto blanco que forman las flores de jara en nuestros campos, pero se ven impresionantes... te segunda foto de La Serena una preciosidad!!! Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Junto al río Siurana, cerca de Poboleda, unos cuantos burros, que al vermese pusieron muy nerviosos.

----------


## ben-amar

No deben de estar muy acostumbrados a la presencia de gente.
Son realmente bonitos.  Gracias, Sergi

----------


## santy

Anda, pero si reconozco algunas caras :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , lo que no digo es de quien son, para no levantar polémicas :Cool: 
Por cierto, muy bonitos Sergi.
Un saludo.

----------


## Galán

sergi, preciosos como todos los reportages que incorporas un saludo.

por cierto, como tienes las pluyas por tu zona, aqui chuzos de canto.

saludos foreros/as

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias a todos, a mí es un animal que me gusta bastante.





> sergi, preciosos como todos los reportages que incorporas un saludo.
> 
> por cierto, como tienes las pluyas por tu zona, aqui chuzos de canto.
> 
> saludos foreros/as


Por aquí todo está tranquilo, desde las tormentas del otro día, muchas nubes y nada más.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Bueno, bueno dejaremos estar lo de esas caras conocidas por el momento :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

El otro día me acerqué a visitar a unas viejas amigas, y por suerte para mi, han vuelto a ocupar el mismo nido del año pasado, y se dejaron ver bastante bien. Además, también encontré algún nuevo fichaje para la galería.


La pareja de águila real, ha vuelto a ocupar su antiguo nido, a ver si este año consigue sacar algún pollo, una de ellas en cuanto me vio, se metió rápidamente al nido, la otra se estuvo paseando por allí.






Esta cabra también me suena del año pasado..




Pero estos abejarucos, y este alcaudón, son nuevos y no los conocía.





Espero que os gusten, la ubicación del nido, la omito por razones evidentes.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Santy :Smile: 

Parece que el águila está posando para la foto.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Galán

porfi, sube mas preciosas esas imagines de los abejarucos, no es un pajaro facil de fotografiar.

y de las aguilas no comento, ese aguila con esas poses preciosas, gracias por mostrarlas

saludos foreros/as

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas todas esas fotos... Decirte que debes tener muy buena máquina o buen escondite para que esos abejarucos no huyan...
Por el camino del Fresnedas andan unos cuantos y en cuanto ven moverse algo... a volar con esos vuelos acrobáticos e imposible sacarlos en foto.
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias, la verdad Galán, es que de ese día no tengo ninguna otra buena, pero si quieres ver otras dos de otra tirada, mira en la página 47 de este mismo hilo, pero descuida que en cuanto vuelva a la zona, que no tardaré mucho, intentaré hacerles unas cuantas más.
Hola REEGE, utilizo el 300 de la canon a tope, pero esta pareja, me los encontré de repente en mitad del camino, y como pude saqué la cámara por la ventanilla, pero en cuanto hice la intención de bajarme salieron cortando, pero se quedaban por la zona, y volvían a los mismos posaderos.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las fotos, Santy, son fantásticas.

Yo os voy a subir una instantánea de un árbol que tomé a primeros de abril al cerro Masatrigo, en el embalse de la Serena. Creo que se trata de un piruétano (especie de peral silvestre); si me equivoco me lo decís.

Muchas gracias y un saludo cordial.

----------


## Luján

Sí que parece un peral, o un manzano.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas todas Santy, que difícil es conseguir fotos así, mi enhorabuena lo pescas y lo cazas todo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos de los burros catalanes sergi, pues esa es su clase. Suelen ser ariscos, no te preocupes si huyen.
Me encantan los abejarucos, Santy y mi mayor disgusto fué atropellar uno entre Castelló de Farfanya y Albesa.
De las águilas no digo nada sólo que son espectaculares.
El peral, los terines, es muy parecido al que tengo en casa, al menos las hojas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Galán

un futuro peral si alguien lo prepara y lo ingerta ?????

----------


## Galán

Ibericos autenticos, digo pasaron a la historia porque ya son jamones y chacina.







es el sustento de la familia, mejor dicho el complemento.

saludos foreros/as

----------


## REEGE

Si hay KDD en tu tierra con uno de éstos haríamos las delicias los foreros que allí nos reuniéramos... Buenas fotos y buena envidia que nos das... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Caldera de Taburiente:campaña de repoblación de su flora. 
Madrid, 29 abr (EFE).- A partir de hoy, más de 500 alumnos de quince centros escolares de la isla de La Palma participarán en el proceso de cultivo y repoblación de varias especies de plantas en peligro de extinción.

Esta actividad, que forma parte del programa de educación ambiental "Recuperación de plantas amenazadas de las cumbres del norte de La Palma con participación de escolares", busca reforzar la población de algunos endemismos que se encuentra en el parque nacional.

El rematón, la violeta, el tajinaste azul genciana, tajinaste rosado, el cedro canario o la retama de cumbres, son algunas de las especies que se plantarán hasta el próximo 31 de mayo.

La repoblación se realizará en la zona periférica de protección del parque, que comprende los municipios de San Andrés y Sauces, Barlovento, Garafía y El Paso.

Los alumnos reciben las semillas, la turba, los contenedores y todos los utensilios necesarios para que cada uno de ellos se encargue de cultivar entre tres y cuatro de plantas en su centro. Los estudiantes deben cuidan sus brotes hasta que alcanzan el tamaño óptimo para su repoblación.

El Parque Nacional de la Caldera de Taburiente cuenta con 4.690 hectáreas y una zona periférica de protección de 5.956 hectáreas. Uno de los principales atractivos del parque es su vegetación, ya que en él viven numerosas especies exclusivas de Canarias y plantas en peligro de extinción. EFE

----------


## ben-amar

> Ibericos autenticos, digo pasaron a la historia porque ya son jamones y chacina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es el sustento de la familia, mejor dicho el complemento.
> ...



Arrrrggggggg, se hace la boca agua  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

¡hasta los andares estan buenos! :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ni pensar que de esas cosas tan "cochinas", después sale lo que sale. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Galán, los frutos del piruétano (peral silvestre) no son comestibles.

Por otra parte, os voy a presentar a otros animales menos "cochinos" que pastan en la Siberia y la Serena extremeña. Son papá, mamá, y los niños.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Qué monos!  :Big Grin:  dijo, corderitos. Me quedo con uno, que asadito a las brasas tiene que estar de muerte.

----------


## ben-amar

> Qué monos!  dijo, corderitos. Me quedo con uno, que asadito a las brasas tiene que estar de muerte.


¡Me apunto!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## culipardo

Estos gamos estaban tan tranquilitos en Riofrío  (Segovia)

----------


## culipardo

También es de Riofrío esta impresionante encina.

----------


## REEGE

Nacen en Cabañeros 2 pollos de águila imperial que se pueden ver por Internet. 
(Actualiza la NH1006 con el nacimiento de un segundo pollo y las declaraciones del director del Parque Nacional de Cabañeros)

Ciudad Real, 2 may (EFE).- Dos pollos de águila imperial ibérica (Aquila adalberti) han nacido en el Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real) en las últimas 48 horas, con la particularidad de que se ha podido seguir a través de Internet el proceso de incubación de los huevos y el nacimiento de los jóvenes ejemplares.

El director del Parque Nacional de Cabañeros, Manuel Carrasco, ha explicado hoy a Efe que el primer pollo nació el sábado y el segundo hace tan sólo unas horas, lo que ha considerado una "gran noticia" puesto que desde hace años no se producía un nacimiento múltiple.

En ese sentido, ha comentado que no es la primera vez que en este nido se registra el nacimiento de varios ejemplares de pollos, si bien la última vez que este nido sacó adelante dos ejemplares que finalmente volaron fue en 1999.

En cualquier caso, Manuel Carrasco ha explicado que pese a la buena noticia hay que ser "prudentes" ante la evolución que puedan seguir las crías.

El período reproductor, ha dicho, es uno de los momentos en que las aves son más vulnerables y ese periodo se extiende desde el momento de la puesta hasta la independencia juvenil que, en el caso del águila imperial ibérica, es de unos ocho meses.

Por su parte, Sara Cabezas, coordinadora del programa "Alzando el vuelo" promovido por SEO/BirdLife para la conservación y divulgación del águila imperial ibérica, ha explicado a Efe que las imágenes del nido están disponibles a través de la web www.aguilaimperial.org, desde donde se puede seguir el día a día de esta pareja de águila imperial que tiene su nido en el Parque Nacional de Cabañeros.

Los pollos de águila imperial ibérica que han nacido este año son los terceros cuya evolución y cría se podrá seguir en directo, puesto que en 2008 y 2009 nacieron otros dos pollos que también se pudieron observar a través de la webcam instalada en este parque nacional.

En 2008 una votación popular realizada por los internautas bautizó con el nombre de Altair -la estrella más brillante de la constelación del águila- al pollo de águila imperial ibérica.

En 2009 los votos de los internautas bautizaron con el nombre de Bóreas, que procede de la mitología griega y corresponde al dios del frío viento del norte que traía el invierno, al pollo de imperial nacido en Cabañeros.

La SEO/BirdLife tiene previsto este año también convocar una votación popular entre los internautas para que estos elijan el nombre con el que se conocerá el nuevo pollo nacido esta campaña, que deberá empezar por la letra C. EFE

----------


## Galán

Ben-Amar si encuentor la foto, de cuando tenian 7 dias, te la pongo para que compares.
Terrines, ya se que del pirúetano, sus frutos no son comestibles, por eso comento de alguien que lo supiera ingertas, el carnero precioso, y los vastagos no te digo.
culipardo, peazo de tronco y copa que tiene, preciosa.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## santy

Muy buenas fotos se están viendo por aquí :Smile: , por cierto Luján, a lo de ese corderillo, aunque es una monada, yo también me apunto :Big Grin: 
Yo tuve la suerte de ver el año pasado a una pareja de imperiales volando, y a los dos pollos que habían sacado ya grandes parados en una encina, fue con un visor de uno de la junta de comunidades que se dedicaba a llevarles dos veces por semana unos conejos a un comedero que les tenían instalado, pero me comentó el dueño de la finca, que en la otra cara de la montaña, había por lo menos otros dos nidos de estas águilas, y otros tres o cuatro de real, la verdad es que vi bastantes volando en esa zona, creo que ya puse alguna foto de ellas.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Científicos del CSIC demuestran la eficacia de la encina para retener cadmio.

Sevilla, 30 abr (EFE).- Científicos del Instituto de Recursos Naturales y Agrobiología (IRNAS), dependiente del CSIC, han demostrado la eficacia de la encina para retener cadmio de suelos contaminados y estabilizar así este metal pesado, peligroso no sólo por su toxicidad sino, especialmente, por su volatilidad.

Esta investigación, iniciada en el río Guadiamar en 1998, tras el vertido minero de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) que contaminó estos terrenos con aguas ácidas y metales pesados, y proseguida años después en experimentos de invernadero, ha demostrado que la encina absorbe grandes cantidades de cadmio y, además, lo retiene en sus raíces.

Ello evita que, a diferencia de otras especies, el cadmio pase a las hojas y de ellas, a la red trófica, lo que reduce la expansión de este metal por la erosión y la contaminación de arroyos o zonas húmedas así como su ingesta por animales y su transferencia a la cadena alimentaria.

Los investigadores del IRNAS Teodoro Marañón y José Manuel Murillo han destacado a la Agencia EFE que este trabajo, que publica en su próximo número la revista Chemosphere, es de gran utilidad para una aplicación más correcta de las técnicas de fitorremediación en suelos contaminados, en especial en la zona mediterránea, hábitat de referencia de la encina.

Este estudio, en el que ha destacado la contribución de Maite Domínguez, para quien ha servido como base de su tesis doctoral, premiada por la Universidad de Sevilla, ha analizado la respuesta de árboles y arbustos mediterráneos a la contaminación del suelo por metales pesados, para dirimir cuáles son los más apropiados para restaurar zonas degradadas.

La revegetación de zonas contaminadas por metales pesados es fundamental para lograr una adecuada estabilización del suelo que evite una posible dispersión de contaminantes por erosión o escorrentía.

Sin embargo, no todas las especies son adecuadas para ello pues se requieren plantas capaces de tolerar la contaminación y de retenerla en el suelo o en su raíz, para evitar que se acumule en las partes aéreas, donde pueden ser ingeridas por los herbívoros.

Estos investigadores han estudiado el comportamiento de especies de árboles y de arbustos plantados en la zona afectada por el vertido minero de Aznalcóllar, uno de los peores episodios de contaminación en Europa en las últimas décadas, y en experimentos de invernadero donde han sometido a las plantas a dosis extremas de elementos tóxicos.

Estos estudios han determinado la eficacia de la encina en la retención de cadmio, un metal pesado que causa efectos tóxicos en los seres vivos aun en concentraciones relativamente pequeñas y que se transfiere más fácilmente del suelo a las plantas que otros elementos también tóxicos como el plomo o el arsénico.

Otras especies, como el álamo blanco o el sauce, también absorben el cadmio pero no lo fijan en sus raíces sino que lo acumulan en sus hojas, y así lo dispersan al caer las hojas al suelo desde donde se puede extender a la flora y fauna.

Estos investigadores han destacado que a la ventaja de fitorremediación que ofrece la encina para estabilizar el cadmio se une el hecho de que es una planta mediterránea y de un gran valor ecológico por su papel clave en el funcionamiento del ecosistema.

Aunque no es el objetivo de este trabajo, Marañón y Murillo han recomendado que se siga monitoreando la zona afectada por el vertido de Aznalcóllar pues pese a la buena evolución de la reforestación efectuada y la relativa estabilización de los metales pesados, la contaminación metálica permanecerá en estos suelos durante siglos por lo que conviene realizar un seguimiento de su evolución, máxime tras el cambio de uso que ha transformado antiguos cultivos en un embrión de bosque mediterráneo. EFE

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este pequeñín creo que no ha sido el que ha acabado con el contenido de la copa. Yo tampoco.

Saludos.

----------


## santy

Que descarado el gorrión, recuerdo hace unos años en Cádiz, tomando una caña, vino uno a la mesa, y cogía los cacahuetes del plato que me habían puesto.
Un saludo.

----------


## Vaelico

Cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por aquí, pero es que cuando no hay tiempo...

Bueno, esta tarde he podido darme un paseo por el embalse del Vicario y las tablas del Bañuelo, y todo sigue igual, mucha agua y mucho bicho  :Big Grin: . 

La primera en darme la bienvenida, esta joven gaviota patiamarilla (paradójicamente de joven, sin el color en las patas que le da nombre)




Las cigüeñuelas muy abundantes y activas en estos dias






La garceta me ha presentado un pequeño problema de identificación, por inercia la he identificado con una garceta común, sin embargo dicha garceta es sensiblemente menor que la garza real, pero... en la imagen ambas aves presentan un tamaño aparente muy similar  :Confused: . La garceta de la imagen además presenta las patas rojizas y la base del pico amarillenta, algo que no cuadra con las características de la g. común... por tanto, se trataría de una garceta grande, una ave extremadamente rara por estas fechas en la Península Ibérica, aunque se están viendo cada vez más individuos, en 2005 se constató la presencia de una pareja reproductora en este mismo enclave.



Detalle de la garceta




Y mientras estaba en pleno debate interno sobre la garceta, apareció de repente entre los pastos circundantes este simpático gatete persiguiendo a un ratón

----------


## Vaelico

Las garzas seguían a lo suyo






Esta garza imperial con un buen botín




Fumarel cariblanco, ave que hay que fijarse bien para no confundirla con la pagaza piconegra






El pequeño pero ruidoso buitrón, con sus acrobáticos vuelos




Abejarucos, una de las aves más bonitas que podemos ver en la Península...






Un avetorillo, haciendo equilibrismo para no caer del taray...




Para acabar, otro gatete observando algo frustrado los pececillos

----------


## aberroncho

En el complejo bodeguero de González Byass en Jerez, una de las bodegas tiene una gran cantidad de ratones y desde hace muchos años en vez de eliminarlos, optaron por hacerse amigos de ellos y desde entonces los tratan a cuerpo de rey.

En esta foto se puede ver los artilugios que han montado en la bodega para que los ratones puedan beber vino con toda la facilidad del mundo.



y en estos vídeos se puede ver como los ratones se pegan el festín todos los días.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc6jkhDZVfA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX4fqit3xBM&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas fotos, Vaelico, y preciosas.
Se debe de estar de maravilla ahi, viendo tanto "bichejo". Gracias por compartirlas.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Anda que irán "finos"  los ratoncitos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Qué graciosos!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitas fotos Vaelico. Que variedad de aves :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: .

Claro, en vez de pillarlos queces más dificil, los emborrachan, y después, ya es más facil cogerlos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## santy

Las fotos de Vaelico, son de álbum, simplemente magníficas, y lo de los ratones tiene guasa, así son más fáciles de pillar.
Yo he estado esta tarde dando una vuelta por la laguna de La Mata con la esperanza de ver algún bichejo que inmortalizar, pero aparte de una plaga de conejos, una ardilla descarada, y algún alcaudón, nada de nada.

Los conejos de campo



¿de dónde habrá salido el gordinflón este?



La ardilla, si llego a estirar la mano, la hubiera cogido....



Y por último uno de los varios alcaudones que he visto por la zona.



Espero que os gusten, pero después de las de el compi Vaelico, estas son normaluchas :Big Grin: .
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Vaelico

santy las fotos del alcaudón y de la ardilla están muy bien, ya me gustaría a mí pillar una ardilla!! Que todavía no he visto ninguna en libertad.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa ardilla es fantástica.
Gracias a todos por la información sobre los nombres de las especies de aves.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes las fotos de Vaelico y Santy...
Y los videos que nos ha puesto Aberroncho... 
Muchas gracias por darle cobijo a tanto bicho en el foro de Embalses.net... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Un agente medioambiental rescata una cigüeña blanca atrapada en un pararrayos. 

Ciudad Real, 9 may (EFE).- Un agente del Cuerpo de Agentes Medioambientales de Castilla-La Mancha, con la ayuda de los bomberos de Alcázar de San Juan, logró rescatar una cigüeña que había quedado ensartada en un pararrayos de la iglesia parroquial de Herencia.

Según informó hoy la Junta en un comunicado, el suceso tuvo lugar la semana pasada, y se produjo después de que se detectara la presencia del ave atrapada en lo más alto de la iglesia parroquial.

En un primer momento, asegura la Junta, se avisó a los bomberos de Alcázar para que rescataran al ave pero, a la vista de que no disponían de una escalera con la suficiente altura, se pensó en acceder al pararrayos por el interior de la torre para desmontarlo y liberar a la cigüeña.

Así se hizo y el agente, auxiliado por los bomberos, consiguió desenganchar al ejemplar para, a continuación, trasladarlo al Centro de Recuperación de Fauna "El Chaparrillo" de Ciudad Real.

Según los responsables del centro, la cigüeña se recupera de forma favorable y no le quedarán secuelas. EFE

----------


## sergi1907

Un sauce junto al Gaià

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenales reportajes, Santy, Vaelico y Sergi1907, así como el vídeo de aberroncho. Muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Yo voy a subir dos instantáneas que tomé el sábado en mi excursión por el canal del Zújar. Están tomadas en la vega del Guadalefra, muy cerca de la desembocadura en Zújar (me encantó el segundo paisaje, con el campo lleno de amapolas, a continuación el Guadalefra y al fondo el típico paisaje de la Serena en verano).

Saludos.

----------


## santy

Muy bonitas fotos Sergi y Los Terrines, da gusto ver el campo.

Yo sigo observando a mis amiguetes los cernícalos, que por cierto y si no los molestan voy a tener la suerte de seguir su nidada, creo que están en la jardinera de la ventana que se ve cerrada, estos son los dos.


Este lleva dos días sin salir de la jardinera, debe estar incubando ya, porque se le ve darse la vuelta y asomar la cabeza de vez en cuando.



este es el otro, que siempre está por aquí dando vueltas vueltas.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gran seguimiento a esas aves, el que estás haciendo amigo... Ayer en un telediario pude ver, como en casa de una familia, llevan anidando muchos años unos en una jardinera muy parecida... son unos pájaros muy confiados por lo que parece, no?? Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Hola REEGE, pues parece que si que lo son, más de lo que yo creía.
Yo los tengo a una distancia bastante corta, y no se asustan ni lo más mínimo. Las fotos están hechas con el 300 al máximo, pero no están más ampliadas, desde el balcón de mi casa, y sin esconderme,

----------


## REEGE

Descubren un santuario de tigres en una selva de Indonesia.
La organización ecologista WWF, famosa por su defensa y protección de los animales, ha conseguido grabar un vídeo en el que se observa a varios ejemplares de tigres de Sumatra en la selva de Buket Tigapuluh, en Indonesia.

Esta especie se encuentra gravemente amenazada por la deforestación. La tala de árboles y la posterior reforestación con palma aceitera está acabando con grandes zonas de selva y está poniendo en peligro la supervivencia del emblemático tigre de Sumatra. Se estima que sólo quedan 400 ejemplares viviendo en libertad.

Las imágenes las obtuvo un equipo de investigación de tigres en Sumatra implantando cámaras ocultas, según ha informado WWF. El vídeo se grabó durante los meses de marzo y abril. La selva en la que fueron encontrados es uno de los paisajes que el gobierno de Indonesia prometió proteger en la última cumbre de tigres celebrada en Rusia el pasado mes de noviembre y a la que asistieron multitud de líderes mundiales.

Un hábitat cada vez más reducido.

"Lo que nos falta por averiguar es si hemos encontrado a tantos tigres porque hemos colocado nuestras cámaras en un lugar mejor o porque el hábitat del tigre se está reduciendo de tal manera que están viéndose obligados a convivir en áreas de la selva cada vez más pequeñas", declaró la investigadora que lidera el equipo de WWF, Karmila Parakkasi. Asimismo, añadió que nunca antes habían encontrado tantos tigres.

El lugar donde fueron instaladas las cámaras se encuentra en un pasillo situado entre el parque nacional Bukit Tigapuluh y el santuario Bukit Rimbang Baling. A pesar de que Bukit Tigapuluh acoge a más de 30 tigres, alrededor de 150 elefantes y 130 monos, esta zona no está considerada un área protegida por el gobierno de Indonesia.

WWF ha pedido reiteradamente que se tomen medidas para detener la deforestación de la selva y que se proteja de manera eficaz estas áreas. También han pedido al gobierno central y local que reconsideren la importancia de este pasillo y lo protejan como parte de la biodiversidad de Indonesia.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...305047114.html
Aquí podéis ver el vídeo.

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenal seguimiento de tus vecinos cernícalos, Santy, Muchas gracias.

A mí me pareció ver un lindo gatito. Os voy a subir un reportaje que hice el fin de semana pasado a mi gata con su gatito, que me producen mucha ternura.

Saludos.

----------


## santy

Que bonitos que son los terrines, esa gata con mi gato Ron, hubieran tenido una descendencia preciosa, si quieres mira en el álbum que he puesto en mi perfil y luego me cuentas, no las subo aquí porque ya puse una en su día.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

¿Y eso tan blanco ha salido de esa tan negra? Me da que hay tongo

Me has pinchado la vena sensible.

Ahí van unas imágenes de mi Luna suelta al aire libre por primera vez, en el Delta del Ebro:

Esto es más grande que la bañera de casa  :EEK!: 


Ya está el pesado de mi dueño con la cámara. Pues ésta le va a quedar para el National Geographic. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Cómo me gusta correr!!!!! :Big Grin: 


Escarvando, escarvando.... A ver si llego a China  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Ay! esto pincha más que el cesped del parque al que bajo todos los días  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas las fotos, de los gatos y de Luna.
Los primeros, muy tiernos pero yo prefiero mas bien los caninos  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Tanto gatos como perros... preciosas las fotos que habéis puesto y como dice Luján... hace que nos pongamos tiernos viéndolos!!!
Pero lo que ví en Jaén la semana pasada... lástima que no llevase la cámara...
Por el centro de la Ciudad, justo donde muere el nuevo tranvía que han puesto, iba una señora tirando con una cadena y su bolsa para echar los excrementos de un corderillo supertierno como el anuncio, tan blanquito...
La gente alucinaba!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un gato negro!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Curioso que de uno negro axila de grillo, salga uno blanco como la harina... curioso  :Cool: 




> Ya está el pesado de mi dueño con la cámara. Pues ésta le va a quedar para el National Geographic.


Preciosa imagen Luján, muy buena captura. Solo te faltaba una cámara para hacer 100 frames/segundo para hacer un vídeo super-lento de esos, y te hubiera quedado de cine, digna para enviársela a los de National Geographic, jeje  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos das.

Santy, preciosas las fotos de tu Ron. La desdendencia con mi gata creo que no hubiera podido ser blanca. 

Lujn, es preciosa tu Luna. Adems, a t y a F. Lzaro, deciros que s que son madre e hijo, y creo que no es adoptado (el padre es blanco).

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosas imgenes los terrines. Me encantan los gatos. En mi pueblo tengo una negra tambin :Wink: .
Preciosa tu Luna tambin Lujn, se ve que le gusta jugar al aire libre.

Y para bichos, los que nos invadido aqu en Sevilla:
Tenemos una plaga de polillas, enciendes la luz, y te vuelves a quedar a oscuras :Frown:  :Frown: , tenemos polillas hasta dentro de los semforos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Y otros bichos que son tambin muy molestos, son los mosquitos esos que son tan pequeos, que ahora mismo me estn comiendo aqu :Mad: .

----------


## F. Lzaro

> Tenemos una plaga de polillas, enciendes la luz, y te vuelves a quedar a oscuras


Jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Bueno, eso tiene fcil solucin. Compra un spray de pintura fluorescente, rocas las polillas, luego enciendes un rato la luz, la apagas, y ya tienes iluminacin artificial  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Y otros bichos que son tambin muy molestos, son los mosquitos esos que son tan pequeos, que ahora mismo me estn comiendo aqu.


S, ayer les hice una foto a los mosquitos cuando iban de regreso pasando por Sevilla:



No me extraa que te piquen, si es que tienes el criadero cerquita de casa, un poco ms abajo hacia el sureste. O compras flit, o ya sabes lo que espera todo el verano... :Big Grin: 

Yo por suerte, el centro de cra de mosquitos de Talavera la Real, slo son de enseanza, sobrevuelan muchos, pero esos no pican  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Hola chicos, una noticia "buena" de noticiasyahoo.es...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...154851669.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver, tendr que ir vaciando las provisiones de los supermercados de flit ani-mosquitos. Pero por suerte son pequeo y solo "molestan". Lo malo es cuando lleguen los grandes:

----------


## REEGE

Descubren la presencia de 20 nutrias en lava por el anlisis de sus heces.


Vitoria, 13 may (EFE).- Investigadores de la Universidad del Pas Vasco (UPV) han descubierto que en los ros alaveses residen unas 20 nutrias gracias al anlisis molecular de sus excrementos, poblacin que esperan vaya en aumento y se extienda a cuencas de Vizcaya y Guipzcoa, donde esta especie est prcticamente extinguida.

Los resultados de este estudio llevado a cabo durante dos aos por el departamento de Zoologa y Biologa Celular Animal de la UPV, con financiacin de la Diputacin alavesa, se han dado a conocer durante unas jornadas sobre mamferos semiacuticos celebrada hoy en la Facultad de Letras de Vitoria.

Un portavoz del equipo investigador, Aritz Ruiz-Gonzlez, ha explicado a Efe que desde 2008 expertos en tcnicas moleculares recorrieron todos los ros de lava en busca de heces de nutria y, tras comprobar que pertenecan a esta especie, sacaron su perfil gentico para conocer a qu ejemplar perteneca, su sexo y poder saber si estaba asentado en un lugar o qu movimientos haba hecho.

El estudio, que forma parte del Plan de Gestin de la Nutria puesto en marcha por la institucin foral para recuperar esta especie en vas de extincin, ha permitido constatar que hay nutrias en todos los ros de lava, con una poblacin de unos 20 ejemplares.

Tambin se ha sabido que muchas de ellas se mueven hasta 20 kilmetros de distancia dentro de la misma cuenca e incluso se ha comprobado que algn individuo ha cambiado de ro y ha llegado a Vizcaya.

Esto ha dado grandes esperanzas a los cientficos puesto que hasta ahora se consideraba que en los ros de la vertiente cantbrica no haba nutrias.

La presencia de machos y hembras en cuencas alavesas tambin permite confiar en que esta especie vaya en aumento y comience su recuperacin, como ha ocurrido en otros lugares de Espaa.

Como curiosidad, la investigacin tambin concluye que hay nutrias "muy cerca de Vitoria", en el barrio de Salburua.

En las jornadas que se celebran hoy en Vitoria se analizar asimismo la evolucin de otras especies como el mapache y el castor, ste ltimo introducido ilegalmente en el ro Ebro.

ESTO DICE MUCHO SOBRE LA CALIDAD DE LAS AGUAS DEL NORTE DE ESPAA...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ESTO DICE MUCHO SOBRE LA CALIDAD DE LAS AGUAS DEL NORTE DE ESPAA...


Es posible... :Frown: 
Pero lo mejor de la noticia, es que una especie que est casi extinguida en Espaa. se est recuperando  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## santy

Yo os puedo comentar que hace ya un par de aos, vi una nutria en uno de los riachuelos de la provincia, y adems tengo constancia de su presencia en el Jucar, no directamente, pero si por gente que es de fiar en sus testimonios, y me comentaron que en las lagunas de Ruidera tambin las haban visto, lo que si pude ver yo en esta zona, fueron los restos de sus festines.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Lujn

Multitud de canales de informacin se hacen eco de esta noticia: Las sandas explotan.

http://news.google.es/news/story?hl=...ed=0CCMQqgIwAA



> *El misterio  de las sandas que explotan (Ver vdeo)*
> 
>  _18 de mayo de 2011_: Segn una investigacin realizada por  la prensa  estatal  China en la provincia de Jiagsu, *“Llegaron a la  conclusin de que se estaban perdiendo hectreas de fruta debido al problema de las sandas.”*
>  Segn un reportaje de la Televisin  Central de China, “El primer acusado fue la utilizacin excesiva de un  fertilizante  que ayuda a que la sanda crezca ms rpidamente.”
>  “Aunque los expertos agrcolas se  encontraron impotentes para explicar por qu tambin explotaban  las  sandas que no haban sido expuestas a la influencia del fertilizante, y  stos entregaron dos posibles sospechosos: el clima y el tamao anormal  de las sandas.”
>  La Televisin Central de China indic que “los agricultores estaban rociando en exceso sus plantaciones con el promotor de crecimiento, en la expectativa de llevar su fruta al mercado antes de la temporada y aumentar as sus ganancias.”
>  La agencia de noticias china  Xinhua, junto a  veinte agricultores de una aldea de la provincia de  Jiagsu plantaron semillas importadas de Japn, y  “diez  familias dieron a conocer que sus sandas empezaron a explotar, el mes pasado.”
>  El agricultor Liu Mingsuo le  manifest a  Xinhua que “ms de dos tercios de su plantacin haban explotado, y que   haba utilizado, el 6 de mayo, fertilizantes para estimular  el  crecimiento y, al da siguiente, le explotaron ms de 180 sandas. Liu  era el nico, de diez agricultores, en utilizar fertilizantes.”
>  En cambio, Wang Dehong,  que cultivaba  sandas  desde haca veinte aos, no poda entender “por qu explotaba su fruta si no haba utilizado ningn  fertilizante.”
> *Los especialistas que se ocuparon de investigar los extraos sucesos  fueron incapaces de ofrecer una explicacin.*


El vdeo de la BBC Mundo est en el enlace: http://m24digital.com/2011/05/18/el-...tan-ver-video/

----------


## REEGE

El programa de cra en cautividad del lince ibrico supera las previsiones iniciales y suma 26 nuevos cachorros en 2011. 18/05/2011

Durante esta temporada se ha llevado a cabo por primera vez la cra en adopcin de un cachorro abandonado procedente de otra camada.

El Director General de Medio Natural y Poltica Forestal del MARM, Jos Jimnez, y el  Consejero de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andaluca, Jos Juan Daz Trillo, han visitado hoy el centro de cra La Olivilla (Jan), donde han asegurado que el Programa de Conservacin Ex-situ del Lince Ibrico ha superado las previsiones iniciales para esta campaa y cuenta con 26 nuevos cachorros nacidos durante la temporada de cra 2011. De estos cachorros, 14 han nacido en El Acebuche (Espacio Natural Doana), 11 en La Olivilla y 1 en  el centro ubicado en Silves (Portugal).

Esta iniciativa de conservacin puesta en marcha por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y la Junta de Andaluca ha superado las previsiones sobre todo en el nmero de hembras que han copulado. As, a comienzos de la temporada de cra se contaban 29 hembras con posibilidades de emparejarse, de las que finalmente lo han hecho 26, lo que supone el 92,8 por ciento y constituye un importante incremento respecto a los aos previos, ya que entre 2005 y 2010 el porcentaje medio de hembras emparejadas en el Programa Ex-situ que llegaron a copular fue del 66,6 por ciento.

Este ao, 17 de esas 26 hembras han quedado preadas, lo que supone casi el 66 por ciento de las mismas, un porcentaje similar al obtenido desde el comienzo del Programa. Finalmente, el nmero medio de cachorros que han salido adelante por cada hembra ha sido de 1,5, siguiendo la lnea mantenida hasta ahora dentro de esta iniciativa. No obstante, todava se estn realizando pruebas para confirmar posibles embarazos en algunas de las hembras restantes, por lo que no se descarta que pudieran incrementarse estas cifras durante el resto de la temporada.

Como novedades a lo largo de 2011  es de destacar la primera experiencia de insercin en una camada de un cachorro abandonado procedente de otra camada. Esta actuacin se ha llevado a cabo con uno de los cachorros abandonados por la hembra Brisa en El Acebuche, que fue trasladado al centro La Olivilla para insertarlo en la camada de Castauela, otra hembra que 48 horas antes haba dado a luz a dos cachorros. La iniciativa se ha resuelto con xito y el cachorro ha recibido desde el principio las mismas atenciones que el resto de la camada.

Tambin ha tenido lugar la primera liberacin en el medio natural de dos ejemplares procedentes de este centro gestionado por la Junta de Andaluca. Con la suelta de Granadilla y Grazalema el pasado mes de febrero mediante la tcnica de suelta blanda en la zona de Guarrizas se culmina el objetivo principal del Programa de Cra en Cautividad: proporcionar ejemplares de lince ibrico adecuados para reforzar poblaciones o para reintroducciones, toda vez que se da cumplimiento a un objetivo bsico del Proyecto Life Lince, que es mejorar la situacin de las poblaciones silvestres en su rea de distribucin histrica.

En el marco de este Programa tambin se ha constatado que  dos de las hembras han experimentado la aparicin de un segundo celo a lo largo de la misma temporada. Estos ejemplares son Biznaga, que haba parido muy temprano en Silves y perdi sus cras, y Saliega, que no lleg a copular en El Acebuche durante su primer celo en enero y que s lo hizo a finales de marzo.

Hasta el momento, el Programa de Conservacin Ex-situ del Lince Ibrico ha aportado 76 nuevos cachorros. Esta iniciativa dio comienzo oficialmente en diciembre de 2003 tras la firma de un convenio bilateral entre el entonces Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y la Junta de Andaluca. Sus objetivos principales son asegurar a corto plazo la conservacin del material gentico de la especie y crear, a medio y largo plazo, nuevas poblaciones de lince ibrico a travs de programas de reintroduccin.

----------


## REEGE

Silvia García  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 17/05/2011 a las 00:00 horas 

Un minuto puede tardar un mosquito en chupar nuestra sangre y llenar su abdomen.Primera pregunta ¿Pican todos los mosquitos?

Raimundo Outerelo, profesor de biología de la Universidad Complutense nos comenta que sólo pican las hembras. Los machas únicamente se alimentan libando las flores...

Nos preguntamos entonces por qué nos pican las hembras y la respuesta es sencilla: necesitan los nutrientes de nuestra sangre para que sus óvulos maduren.

Es decir: la necesitan para reproducirse. Pero es que también pican más a las hembras humanas. La razón es que la piel de las mujeres generalmente es más suave, menos gruesa, y detectan la temperatura de sus capilares. También se ha observado que los mosquitos se decantan por la piel más oscura y por las personas que sudan más...

Este año las abundantes lluvias han favorecido que haya muchas aguas estancadas. Pronto despertarán las nubes de mosquitos y sus zumbidos provocarán nuestra desazón por las noches.....

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...051700133.html

----------


## REEGE

"Redescubierto" un roedor de Colombia desaparecido desde 1898.



Bogotá, 19may (EFE).- Un ratón que puede medir hasta 45 centímetros y con una particular melena de pelo rojizo alrededor de su cuello del que no se tenían registros desde hace más de 100 años fue "redescubierto" en el norte de Colombia por un grupo de científicos.

El roedor fue avistado a comienzos de mayo en la Reserva Natural El Dorado, en la Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta, en el norte de Colombia, dijo hoy a Efe la directora ejecutiva de la Fundación ProAves, Lina Daza.

El ratón arbóreo de Santa Marta no había sido visto ni registrado desde 1898, aunque fueron varios los intentos de los científicos para localizarlo y estudiarlo.

Daza declaró que el Santamartamys rufodorsalis fue "redescubierto" por casualidad por Lizzie Noble y Simon McKeown, voluntarios de la Fundación ProAves que observaban en la zona anfibios en peligro de extinción.

Después de que esta especie de roedor fuera considerada extinta ahora corresponde, según Daza, que "probablemente ante este hallazgo se le designe como en peligro crítico, según los criterios de la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza (UICN)".

A los científicos les preocupa que, mientras se logra poner en marcha un plan para salvar a la especie, ésta sigue en alto riesgo, pues uno de los mayores problemas es que la zona en la que habita está infestada de gatos.

"Éste es uno de los mayores riesgos porque los gatos se alimentan de la fauna nativa, lo que aumenta los riesgos de extinción" para algunas de las especies endémicas de la Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta, una montaña que se eleva hasta los 5.775 metros sobre el nivel del mar y es independiente de los Andes.

Sin embargo, Daza destacó que la reserva natural proporciona refugio seguro y alimentación para especies como la de este roedor de costumbres nocturnas que puede llegar a pesar unos 500 gramos.

"El descubrimiento de esta especie es un ejemplo de por qué es importante el establecimiento de áreas protegidas", que pueden garantizar un espacio para la conservación de la tan amenazada biodiversidad colombiana, dijo Daza.

La Reserva Natural El Dorado fue creada en 2005 por la Fundación ProAves con el apoyo de American Bird Conservancy, World Land Trust-US, Servicio de Pesca y Vida Silvestre de Estados Unidos-Ley para la Conservación de las Aves Migratorias Neotropicales, la Fundación Loro Parque y Conservación Internacional-Colombia.

El lugar alberga la mayor concentración de especies de aves continentales con rango restringido que se pueda encontrar en cualquier parte del mundo y, además, tiene una de las mayores concentraciones de especies endémicas y amenazadas de anfibios en el mundo. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Rescatados dos pollos de águila imperial para evitar que mueran por cainismo. 
Ciudad Real, 18 may (EFE).- Técnicos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) y del Parque Nacional de Cabañeros han rescatado esta mañana a dos de los tres pollos de águila imperial que nacieron en un nido del parque hace unas semanas para evitar que los mate el pollo de mayor tamaño.

Los dos jóvenes de águila imperial han sido rescatados del nido que se puede seguir on-line a través de Internet (www.aguilaimperial.org), después de que ayer comenzaran a observarse los primeros episodios de cainismo del ejemplar de más envergadura contra los dos ejemplares de menor tamaño. 

Los técnicos han procedido a primera hora de la mañana a retirar del nido los ejemplares más débiles para asegurar la supervivencia pues, según distintas fuentes consultadas por Efe, presentaban algunas heridas como consecuencia del ataque de su hermano, "pero se encuentran bien". 

Los pollos rescatados han sido trasladados al Centro de Recuperación de "El Chaparrillo" en Ciudad Real, donde permanecerán durante un tiempo aproximado de un mes ganando peso, para, posteriormente, ser reintroducidos al nido cuando los dos ejemplares se encuentren en igualdad de condiciones que su hermano. 

El proceso de cainismo es un fenómeno natural que se da entre rapaces y, en particular, entre esta especie, en el que el pollo más grande ataca instintivamente a sus hermanos. 

Este hecho es un fenómeno frecuente que busca asegurarse la supervivencia del ejemplar más fuerte frente al resto, lo que lleva a los ejemplares atacados, en muchos casos, a no sobrevivir. 

Durante la jornada de ayer se pudo seguir a través de Internet cómo el ejemplar más grande atacaba a sus hermanos y les obligaba a abandonar el nido. 

Como consecuencia de esos ataques, uno de los pollos, el más pequeño, quedó al borde del nido y estuvo a punto de caerse al suelo, si bien la madre acudió al rescate y pudo salvarlo. 

El director del Parque Nacional de Cabañeros había advertido ya a Efe, cuando se produjo el nacimiento de los tres pollos, que este proceso natural podría presentarse en cualquier momento por tratarse de un hecho natural, por lo que se había dispuesto un proceso de vigilancia que ha concluido ahora con el rescate de estos ejemplares. 

El águila imperial ibérica está catalogada en peligro de extinción en el Catálogo Nacional de Especies Amenazadas y, según los trabajos de las comunidades autónomas, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y las autoridades de Portugal, en 2010 se censaron un total de 282 parejas en toda la Península Ibérica, 279 en España y tres en Portugal. 

En la actualidad, la población mundial de águila imperial ibérica se localiza exclusivamente en el cuadrante centro-occidental de la península Ibérica. 

Hace unas décadas estuvo al borde de la extinción pero en la actualidad está recolonizando algunos de los territorios de los que desapareció en su peor etapa poblacional. EFE 


"LA LEY DEL MÁS FUERTE"..............

----------


## REEGE

En Rumania, caballos salvajes únicos en Europa camino del matadero. 

Bucarest, 20 may (EFE).- Un total de 38 caballos salvajes del Delta del Danubio, una especie única en Europa, serán sacrificados para vender en el mercado extranjero su carne, considerada un producto de lujo, denunció hoy el veterinario rumano Stefan Raileanu.

Presentes en la región desde el siglo XIX, los caballos salvajes de esta zona del sureste de Rumanía cuentan con una población de un millar de ejemplares.

Los caballos fueron vendidos por unos vecinos de la zona -que dicen ser sus propietarios- a un matadero en el centro de Rumanía, a un precio de apenas 25 euros por cabeza.

Representantes de la protectora "Vier Pfoten" y del Instituto Nacional de Investigación Delta del Danubio denunciaron la brutalidad de la captura y el tratamiento a los caballos desde que fueron apresados la semana pasada.

Pero los vecinos alegan que tienen derecho a venderlos al no ser considerada una especie protegida, además de asegurar que estos animales destruyen los bosques y se reproducen sin control.

Ante esta situación, ecologistas y científicos trabajan para crear un parque natural que permita la supervivencia, el control y la investigación de esta especie única en el continente.

"Atraería turismo e investigadores científicas. Pero con acciones como ésta destruimos el potencial de la zona", declaró Raileanu a EFE.

Los caballos que serán sacrificados hoy podrían haber sido más de 70 de no haber sido por la intervención directa de activistas de protectoras de animales.

Sus presiones ante los tratantes consiguieron salvar del sacrificio a más de 30 equinos, entre ellos más de 20 crías, que sin embargo podrían también morir al ser separados de las madres que los amamantaban.

Miles de personas han firmado en las redes sociales una carta abierta al Gobierno rumano para que actúe, y la eurodiputada Daciana Sarbu intervendrá ante la Comisión Europea para salvar a los caballos salvajes del Danubio. EFE

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

Cierran las playas de Melilla por la aparición de medusas.

Melilla, 23 may (EFE).- La Ciudad Autónoma de Melilla ha cerrado hoy las playas por la aparición de una serie de medusas, que van a ser analizadas.

Según ha informado hoy a Efe el consejero de Medio Ambiente, Ramón Gavilán, el cierre del litoral es una medida de precaución, a la espera de confirmar a qué tipo de medusa se corresponde y para descartar la posibilidad de que se traten de carabelas portuguesas, una de las especies más peligrosas.

De momento, se han cogido una serie de muestras que van a ser analizadas para actuar en consecuencia.

Gavilán ha dicho que no se trata de una plaga, sino de una serie de ejemplares.

Estos fueron detectados por el Grupo Especialistas en Actividades Subacuáticas (GEAS) de la Guardia Civil.

----------


## perdiguera

Una nueva relación de seres vivos que han sido descubiertos recientemente.
La Vanguardia digital publica hoy la nueva relación de seres vivos descubiertos en el 2010
El enlace:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...s-de-2010.html
La noticia:
Madrid (EP).- Una sanguijuela dentada, una cucaracha saltarina y un lagarto que come frutas, están en el top diez de las nuevas especies de 2010, que han sido seleccionados por el Instituto Internacional para la Exploración de Especies de la Universidad de Arizona y un comité de taxónomos de todo el mundo, según ha informado la Universidad de Arizona.

El anuncio, este 23 de mayo, coincide con el aniversario del nacimiento de Carlos Linneo, el botánico sueco responsable del sistema moderno de clasificación de las plantas y animales.

Así, la selección ha sido realizada por un comité internacional de expertos, presidido por Mary Liz Jameson, una profesora asociada de la Universidad de Wichita. Las nominaciones fueron recibidas a través de la página web species.asu.edu y también se generaron por el personal del instituto y los miembros del comité.

En la cúspide del top 10, se encuentra una sanguijuela con "dientes enormes", una bacteria que consume óxido de hierro, un murciélago plano como una tabla que salta en el agua y una especie de hongos que emiten una luz brillante de color verde amarillento.

Además, se encuentra una cucaracha saltarina, un lagarto de seis pies de largo que come frutas, y una nueva especie de antílope. La lista se completa con un grillo que poliniza una "rara especie de orquídea", un hongo que da frutos bajo el agua, y una araña tejedora del Orbe que construye redes lo suficientemente grandes como para abarcar los ríos y lagos.

En el primer lugar, se encuentra una sanguijuela de menos de dos pulgadas de longitud, pero "con una mandíbula única y dientes gigantescos", que ha sido nombrada Tyrannobdella rex, que significa rey sanguijuela tirano. Esta sanguijuela, hallada en Perú, fue descubierta unida a la membrana mucosa nasal de un ser humano.

La bacteria que consume óxido de hierro, fue descubierta en un depósito de óxido en el Titanic, el barco de vapor que chocó contra un iceberg en 1912, por lo que ha sido nombrada Halomonas titanicae por un equipo de científicos de la Universidad de Dalhousie de Canadá y de la Universidad de Sevilla, en España.

Los estudios muestran que la bacteria se adhiere a las superficies de acero, creando montículos, como los productos de corrosión. Los investigadores creen que esta bacteria podría ser útil en la eliminación de los viejos barcos y plataformas petroleras que se encuentran en lo profundo del océano.

En la lista también se encuentra un pez con forma de tortilla que vive en las aguas que fueron parcial o totalmente afectadas por el derrame de petróleo en el Golfo de México en 2010. La especie, que ha sido nombrada Halieutichthys intermedius, se mueve con una torpeza en el agua que le asemeja a un murciélago.

En los bosques del Atlántico en Sao Paulo, Brasil, se ha descubierto una especie de hongos de menos de 8 milímetros de diámetro que emiten una luz brillante, de color amarillo-verdoso. El profesor de biología de la Universidad de San Francisco, Dennis Desjardin junto a sus colegas, han denominado a la nueva especie Mycena luxaeterna.

Desjardin, ha señalado que de los aproximadamente 1,5 millones de especies de hongos en la Tierra, se sabe que "sólo 71 son bioluminiscentes".

La Reserva Natural Silvermine, que forma parte del Parque Nacional de Table Mountain, en el sur de África es el hogar de otro personaje de la lista. Se trata de una cucaracha que presenta morfología inusual, ya que tiene unas patas que le permiten saltar, por lo que ha sido nombrada Saltobiattella montistabularis -saltobiatella es la traducción latina de salto de cucarachas pequeñas- esta criatura tiene una capacidad de salto parecida a la de los saltamontes.

Antes de su descubrimiento, sólo se sabía de la existencia de cucarachas saltarinas en el Jurásico tardío. Además de las modificaciones de la patas, estas criatura tiene los ojos en forma semiesférica -en lugar de ojos en forma de riñón- que sobresalen de los lados de la cabeza, y sus antenas tienen puntos de fijación adicionales que le ayudan a estabilizarse durante el salto.

Otro de los hallazgos ha sido un lagarto monitor de 6 pies de longitud, que ha sido encontrado en el norte de Filipinas. Con 22 libras, el cuerpo escamoso de esta especie de lagarto es de color azul brillante moteado con puntos amarillo verdoso. Nombrado Bitatawa varanus, pasa la mayor parte de su tiempo en los árboles y se ha convertido en una especie bandera para la conservación en las Filipinas.

Por otra parte, en un mercado de carnes de animales silvestres de África Occidental se encontró una nueve especie de antílope. "El descubrimiento de una nueva especie de un grupo bien estudiado de los animales en el contexto de la explotación de carne de caza es un aleccionador recordatorio de las especies de mamíferos que aún no se han descrito, incluso dentro de los que se explota a diario para las actividades de alimentos o rituales", según Marc Colyn de la Universidad de Rennes, Francia.

En la selección también se encuentra el Glomeremus orchidophilus un grillo que se distingue por ser el único polinizador de la orquídea cadetii una especie rara y en peligro de extinción en el Archipiélago Mascareñas en el Océano Índico.

Un grupo de científicos encontró una especie de hongo sin branquias en la parte alta del río Rogue, en Oregon el noroeste de Estados Unidos. Lo que distingue a la Psathyrella aquatica, es que se le observó durante más de 11 semanas reproduciéndose bajo el agua.

Finalmente, la lista incluye a una araña del orbe encontrada en Madagascar, que puede tejer redes tan grandes como para abarcar ríos, arroyos y lagos. Una de las redes que se observaron, cruzaba un río en Madagascar de 82 metros de ancho, y tenía a 30 insectos atrapados en ella. Además, la seda tejida por estas arañas dos veces más fuerte que cualquier otra tela de araña conocida.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...052400122.html

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas dos instantáneas las tomé el pasado domingo en mi visita a La albuera de Feria. Las comparto ccon el foro, aunque, como soy muy ignorante de temas botánicos, no se de qué especie se trata. Seguro que algún forero me aclara el asunto.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Taraxacum officinale, la achicoria amarga, con flor amarilla, también conocidos como diente de león y meacamas??????????

En el google he visto que ésta se parece mucho a tu foto, pero no estoy seguro...
Un saludo.

www.oskarfoto.com

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Reege. La verdad es que son prácticamente iguales, así que debe tratarse de diente de león.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## santy

El domingo, en una excursión que nos hicimos el colega Pepe Segura y un servidor, por la zona del embalse del Molinar, pudimos ver estas simpáticas cabras, la madre zampándose unas florecillas, y la hija afanándose en seguirla






también vimos este nido, en un hueco de la pared de roca, pero desconozco a que especie de ave pertenece.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotyospreciosas y simpaticas, Santy. Muchas gracias por ellas.
Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

> 


Que monada Santy... está para comérsela... no será de peluche como el tigre!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo y curioso el nido, eh...

----------


## REEGE

*Dos nuevos pollos de halcón peregrino nacen en la Catedral de Salamanca.* 
Salamanca, 25 may (EFE).- Dos nuevos pollos de halcón peregrino han nacido en la Catedral de Salamanca a los que el grupo local de la Sociedad Española de Ornitología (SEO) ha decidido "bautizar" con los nombres de "Victoria" y "Milagro".

La SEO, según ha explicado hoy este colectivo mediante un comunicado, quiere expresar su "alegría", pero también "el desaliento" que les ha producido "la falta de respuesta" ante los esfuerzos realizados para "evitar que las obras de acondicionamiento de la Catedral se solaparan con el periodo de incubación".

Los integrantes de la agrupación han recordado que remitieron una carta al deán de la catedral en la que le expresaban su "respeto y acuerdo" con el objetivo de las mejoras destinadas a impedir la entrada de palomas para evitar el constante deterioro de la torre".

En la misiva, le rogaban, según han agregado las mismas fuentes, que las obras se aplazaran -nunca más de 20 días- con el objeto de evitar un fracaso en la reproducción de los halcones que "daría al traste con un proyecto iniciado en el 2000".

"Milagrosamente y a pesar de la falta de respuesta y colaboración por parte del Cabildo, han nacido dos pollos", ha concluido el grupo local de la SEO. EFE

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un poquito de Botánica amigos desde las primeras estribaciones de Sierra Morena. Espero que os guste, saludos a todos.
De arriba hacia abajo.
Jara ( Cistus ladanifer ).
Jaguarzo rizado ( Cistus crispus ).
Jaguarzo negro ( Cistus monspeliensis ).
Rosal silvestre ( Rosa canina ).
Cardota ( Galactides tomentosaa )
Cantueso ( Lavandula stoechas )


Estoy donde quiero estar y se que no me he equivocado.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos amigos... toda esa flora representa al embalse de fresnedas... Las flores de jara pringosa cubrieron el entorno con un manto blanco... Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os presento a un pequeño huésped que fotografié ayer en una encinita.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Pues ese huesped no suele ser nada bueno.

Aún recuerdo cosechas enteras destruidas por "algunos" como él, que además, tienen la mala costumbre de invitarse sin avisar.

----------


## REEGE

Un cienpiés y una libélula en el patio de casa...
Impresionantes los dos!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un saludo.

Hemos estado en las *Tablas de Daimiel* y ya hoy no me da tiempo a poner fotos, ya que mañana trabajo...
Pero inténtaré colocarlas después de comer...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía cuanta flora y fauna tenemos por aquí. 
De momento por aquí tenemos una fauna algo molesta, los mosquitos, que si no llega a ser por el olor a limón del fit ese, me habría dfisecado ya de los chupetones :Mad:  :Mad: .

Por cierto REEGE, ¿era muy grande ese ciempiés?
No se por qué, pero esos bichos me despiertan cierta curiosidad.
El verano pasado me encontré uno al que le medía el cuerpo 3cm de ancho, al levantar una piedra. No me quiero ni imaginar como me hubiese quedado, si pe hubiese picado :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Si te digo la verdad es el primero que he visto en "vivo"... estaba en la puerta de la cochera y tendría unos 2cms de ancho y unos 14cms de largo, ya que acabo de medirlo con la foto en ese mismo sitio de la cochera!!!
Me impresionó un montón y la rapidez con la que se movía...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si te digo la verdad es el primero que he visto en "vivo"... estaba en la puerta de la cochera y tendría unos 2cms de ancho y unos 14cms de largo, ya que acabo de medirlo con la foto en ese mismo sitio de la cochera!!!
> Me impresionó un montón y la rapidez con la que se movía...


A partir de ahora se ven muchos, y en invierno se esconden debajo de lax piedras y si las levantas de los encuentras hechos una rosca. Pero ahora, nada más los descubres, salen por "patas" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Por aquí los conocemos más como escolopendras, que como cienpiés.

Ya que estamos voy a poner esto de la Wikipedia:




> Los quilópodos (Chilopoda, del griego kheilos, labio y podos, pies), son una clase de miriápodos conocidos popularmente como ciempiés y escolopendras (Scolopendra cingulata). Tienen un cuerpo alargado y estrecho formado por 21 segmentos o anillos (metámeros), con un par de patas en cada uno de ellos y que pueden llegar a medir hasta 10 cm. Pueden poseer veneno. Se conocen quilópodos fósiles del Silúrico Superior, hace unos 420 millones de años
> 
> Son carnívoros y para capturar a sus presas tienen unos apéndices bucales muy desarrollados que secretan veneno. Se han descrito unas 3.300 especies
> Los quilópodos (ciempiés) se distinguen de los diplópodos (milpiés) en que sólo tienen un par de patas por cada segmento o metámero de su cuerpo, mientras que los milpiés tienen dos pares de patas por metámero.
> 
> Han sido capaces de colonizar muchos ambientes distintos, desde los áridos desiertos al círculo polar ártico, pero requieren siempre microclimas húmedos debido a su alta tasa de perdida de agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Existe una especie bastante grande. Aquí algunas cosas de lo que esa cosa puede hacer. Fuente:http://maikelnai.elcomercio.es/2006/...es_carnivoros/





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CL2hetqpfg&eurl=[/ame]


De Wikipedia:



> El ciempiés gigante (Scolopendra gigantea) es un miriápodo que se encuentra en las tierras bajas del norocidente de Sudamérica y las islas de Trinidad, Jamaica, y La Española.
> 
> Es carnívoro, se alimenta de lagartijas, ranas, aves, ratones y murciélagos.[1] [2] y también de tarantulas.[3]
> 
> Es la especie de mayor tamaño del género Scolopendra. En promedio mide 26 cm de longitud, pero puede sobrepasar los 30 cm.[4]
> 
> El cuerpo se compone de 21 a 23 segmentos de color rojo cobrizo a castaño, cada uno con un par de patas amarillas, adaptadas para caminar velozmente. Los ejemplares juveniles son de color rojo muy oscuro o negro, muy delgados, con una cabeza esférica grande y roja. mudan varias veces hasta llegar a la edad adulta.
> 
> Presenta tenazas, que son patas modificadas llamadas forcípulas que se curvan alrededor de su cabeza y puede inocular veneno en su presa. El veneno es potente, pues contiene acetilcolina, histamina y serotonina (mediadores del dolor), proteasas y un factor cardiodepresor. Es tóxico para los humanos y causa una inflamación severa, escalofríos, fiebre y debilidad. Sin embargo, a pesar de ser dolorosas, sus picaduras rara vez son fatal para los seres humanos.[5]
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Un muy bonito video del nacimiento de unos nuevos seres vivos hasta cuando dejan su nido...

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...F&fullscreen=1

----------


## FEDE

> Un muy bonito video del nacimiento de unos nuevos seres vivos hasta cuando dejan su nido...
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...F&fullscreen=1


Precioso REEGE, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola a todos,  aquí en la sierra norte de sevilla los vemos y es verdad qué muchas veces están debajo las piedras, por fin me entero la diferencia entre cien y mil pies. Saludos a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos,  aquí en la sierra norte de sevilla los vemos y es verdad qué muchas veces están debajo las piedras,* por fin me entero la diferencia entre cien y mil pies.* Saludos a todos.


En la Sierra Norte te encuentras, debajo de las piedras escorpiones y viboras (yo los he visto)

La diferencia esta en el dinero que se tiene que gastar cada uno en calzado.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola ben-amar, me referia al hilo de la escalopendra, pero tambien llevas razon hay que tener bastante cuidado con lo de levantar las piedras sobre todo desde Marzo a Octubre, con lo referente a las viboras hocicuda (Vipera latasti) y los Escorpiones amariollos (buthus occtanus).
Hace unos cuatro años desbrozaron una zona y llegamos a contar catorce viboras y en lo que va de año llevasmos tres, la proxima que vea y pueda colgare las fotos para que la veais.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos,  *aquí en la sierra norte de sevilla los vemos y es verdad qué muchas veces están debajo las piedras*, por fin me entero la diferencia entre cien y mil pies. Saludos a todos.



Jejejeje, como lo sabes. El año verano pasado, estábamos coguendo paja, levantamos una alpaca(o como se diga), y nos salió un escorpión, peque ñito, más o menos. Estuvimos rápido con la pala y lo fulminamos, pero se movía otro que era el doble de grande, medía unos 10cm de largo, para ese tuvimos que utilizar dos palazos, fufff, no veas que nervios.

Y otro día sacamos un viboro(de esos te pican y como no te atiendan rápido de quedas sin extremidad :Frown: ), eso sí habíamos 5, y medía casi 2 metros. Y creo que esta foto la he puesto ya, el año pasado, pero viene bien al tema:
Perdonad la calidad, pero entre las prisas y que es con el movil

----------


## REEGE

Ten cuidado con esos animalitos y nada de matarlos que como te pille encima el Seprona, vas como los "pollos de regalo"... y nos quedamos en el foro sin el hombre del tiempo!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
La verdad es que el susto que te meten esos bichos...
El jueves iba caminando por coronación y una culebra pequeñita me vio y como no tenía escapatoria... saltó desde una altura de unos 10 metros y tan pancha!!! A seguir por ahí corriendo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero, hay que tener cuidado con los alacranes, así lo llamamos por aquí, si te pica alguno no te pares en el medico local, seguramente será perder el tiempo, vete directo al hospital, conozco uno que lo hizo al revés y paso más que el señor en la cruz.

Sobre las viboras seguro que si tenía dos metros no era una vibora, son cortas no más de 50cm gorditas y cuando llega a la cola se estrecha acabando en un rabito redondito, además por encima lleva una especie de cadeneta, y si le ves la cabeza de cerca impone, cabeza rectangular, hocico acabado hacia arriba por eso se le llama hocicuda, osea que cuando la ves cerquita, lo siento te cagas.

Saludos a todos, amigos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Compañero, hay que tener cuidado con los alacranes, *así lo llamamos por aquí*, si te pica alguno no te pares en el medico local, seguramente será perder el tiempo, vete directo al hospital, conozco uno que lo hizo al revés y paso más que el señor en la cruz.
> 
> Sobre las viboras seguro que si tenía dos metros no era una vibora, son cortas no más de 50cm gorditas y cuando llega a la cola se estrecha acabando en un rabito redondito, además por encima lleva una especie de cadeneta, y si le ves la cabeza de cerca impone, cabeza rectangular, hocico acabado hacia arriba por eso se le llama hocicuda, osea que cuando la ves cerquita, lo siento te cagas.
> 
> Saludos a todos, amigos.


Ya lo sé. Yo decía escorpión porque no todo el mundo aquí los conoce así.
Pues entonces no sería, pero una buena serpiente era sin duda :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Además son buenas no hay ni una rata/ratón a 1km a la redonda.

----------


## REEGE

La semana pasada vio mi compañero una de las culebras que hay por aquí con medio conejo ya "zampado"... vaya si llego a estar yo allí con la cámara... no os lo perdéis!!  Cosa interesante, no??
Y ésta mañana  he visto una perdiz con 12 "hijitos"... que chulada!! Lástima que muchos de ellos no llegarán muy lejos... :Embarrassment: 
La naturaleza chicos... IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La semana pasada vio mi compañero una de las culebras que hay por aquí con medio conejo ya "zampado"... vaya si llego a estar yo allí con la cámara... no os lo perdéis!!  Cosa interesante, no??
> *Y ésta mañana  he visto una perdiz con 12 "hijitos"...* que chulada!! Lástima que muchos de ellos no llegarán muy lejos...
> La naturaleza chicos... IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Las peridces, la obsesión y el hobbie de mi abuelo, que algo estoy heredando... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Él me cuenta que hace unos 20 años por allí por el campo y por los alrededores del pueblo había muchísimas perdices, pero desde aquel año hasta nuestro días la población ha disminuido tanto, que han tenido que poner toda la zona de reserva, para que no se carguen más. A él le gusta la cacería, pero las ve en libertad y nunca les tira, son más bonitas así, y que razón tiene :Smile:  :Smile: .
Yo he tenido la oportunidad de verlas por allí por el campo un nº inumerable de veces, las he visto cantando, nidos, perdices adultas y perdigones, pero he visto lo más lamentable y es como algunos impresentables que no respetan nada, con trampas se llevan los perdigones.
Así, ¿cómo quieren que se reproduzcan? Mira, lo voy a dejar, porque al final me voy a poner de mala leche.

----------


## REEGE

Los animales chicos... son maravillosos, y que mal nos portamos con ellos:

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25341172.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola a todos presento un amigo que me vino a visitar la otra noche, os pongo la foto para que lo conozcais.

Saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menudo sapaco frfmfrfm. Gracias por las fotos. Ya mismo están buscando albercas y piscinas para pasar el verano al fresco.

----------


## REEGE

El otro día estuve "jugando" con uno así... lo ponía panza arriba con un palo y hasta que se enfadó y se me levantó... Pero lo deje tranquilito al ratillo!!!! Es que el muy pillín todas las mañanas se cruza las viviendas y no sé donde leche irá...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Big Grin: 
La primavera que nos tiene a todos loquitos!!!!

----------


## REEGE

*Dos elefantes salvajes siembran el pánico en una población de la India.*
Dos elefantes salvajes llegaron a un pueblo de la India procedentes de un pueblo cercano y sembraron el pánico entre sus habitantes.
Mataron a un hombre e hirieron a dos terneros.

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 07/06/2011 a las 23:11 horas 

Sembraron el pánico entre la población durante el tiempo que estuvieron deambulando por sus calles. Eran dos elefantes salvajes, procedentes de un bosque cercano, que llegaron a una pequeña población en el sur de la India.

Los dos animales fueron por diferentes caminos: uno de ellos irrumpió en un complejo universitario, y el otro en una zona residencial. Ambos atacaron a dos terneros -a los que dejaron heridos- y uno de ellos atacó a un hombre y lo aplastó contra el suelo.

La policía se desplegó inmediatamente en la zona. Finalmente, los guardas forestales y los trabajadores de un zoológico lograron tranquilizarlos y capturarlos, para devolverlos al bosque.

Los trabajadores han culpado del incidente a la invasión por parte de los hombres de las áreas boscosas, que son el hábitat natural de los elefantes.


Aquí también podeis ver el vídeo:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...060800049.html

----------


## REEGE

Descifrado el secreto de la misteriosa muerte de las abejas.
Madrid, 09 jun (EFE).- Las abejas melíferas se mueren y en España un grupo de investigadores le ha puesto cara y nombre a uno de los parásitos que las atacan, se llama Nosema ceranae, un hongo que infecta a las abejas por vía digestiva creando un proceso de enfermedad crónica que en dos años las sentencia a muerte.

Es el llamado "Síndrome Despoblamiento de Colmenas", un fenómeno que en 2010 y sólo en España, eliminó al 50% de las colmenas, aunque en palabras de Luis Sanz, director del Centro Apícola Regional en Marchamalo (Guadalajara), "lo mejor no es hablar de síndrome sino de enfermedad".

El parásito Nosema ceranae, procedente de Asia, provoca una enfermedad crónica, en el que la abeja se contagia en los puntos donde bebe, recolecta el néctar o incluso en la propia colmena donde existen restos de heces.

Aunque es importante, advierte el investigador, no olvidar otro foco de contagio: las bolas de polen, alimento proteico de las abejas elaboradas con saliva contagiada con esporas de dicho parásito.

En la fase inicial del contagio, explica Sanz, el parásito alcanza el aparato digestivo de las abejas, este deja de funcionar y la abeja no come, se debilita y por último muere.

Las abejas que salen a recolectar polen son las más parasitadas (están mas en contacto con el parásito), realizan el trabajo más extenuante, producen menos miel y perecen en el campo, de ahí que el apicultor no perciba la muerte de sus abejas hasta que ya es demasiado tarde.

Aún así insiste el científico, la aparición de la enfermedad no significa que la colmena vaya a morir, primero baja la capacidad productiva de la colmena antes de que se dé el colapso definitivo de la colonia.

La media nacional de producción de miel por colmena y año es de 15 kilos, aunque puede variar entre 20 y 40 kilos dependiendo de la zona y las condiciones ambientales, por eso es importante controlar que la cantidad de miel no desciende.

No se trata de anunciar datos "apocalípticos" sino saber "cuándo" las abejas superarán esta enfermedad ya que las consecuencias podrían ser catastróficas.

La abeja es una fuente de polinización tanto para los cultivos como para la naturaleza, si esto no ocurriera el rendimiento de la agricultura bajaría poniendo en peligro especies de plantas en las que el único medio de polinización son las abejas.

Elena Sánchez Laso

----------


## REEGE

*Un gato con mucha suerte... Fuente:yahoo.com*
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25534398.html

----------


## REEGE

Un león que quiere comerse a un bebé a través del cristal...  :EEK!: 

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/o...-25600634.html

----------


## santy

Desde luego que ha tenido suerte el animal :Smile: , lo del león no lo he podido ver todavía, a ver si lo quiere cargar.

Después de no se cuanto tiempo, el sábado me pude escapar un ratejo a dar unos lances, y tras un par de horas sin una picada, a eso de las 8 de la tarde, se animaron un poco los bichos, y pude sacar un par de barbos, el primero no era gran cosa, rondaría el medio kilo, pero el segundo, cuando vi el arranque que pegó, sacó más de 30 metros de sedal sin poder pararlo, sabía que era de los buenos de esa zona, me costó bastante llevarlo a la orilla, pero me hice con el, y creo que debe estar entre 1,5 y 2 kilos de peso, ambos vuelven a estar nadando tranquilamente en el río Jucar sin daños aparentes.

El primero ya digo que no gran cosa, pero casi me daba por satisfecho con este.


El segundo, y mucho más difícil de sacar que su colega, debido a la fuerza que tienen estos peces con este tamaño.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/11062011933.jpg/]



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Magníficas capturas artista... Seguro que aunque al final, pero que disfrutaste mucho con ese segundo!! Ah, cuidate que ya se van notando más esas canas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ya llegaremos los demás, no??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo amigo mio...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Santi, es un buen barbo y está muy limpio, me parece que es un barbo graellsii.

gracias por las fotos, y no pierdas la afición.

----------


## FEDE

Enhorabuena Santy  :Smile: 

Estoy seguro que disfrutastes de uno de tus deportes favoritos, y yo que me alegro un monton, buen bicho y guapo ese 2º barbo que pillastes, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Buenas capturas, a seguir disfrutando de esos buenos ratos.
Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

*España, este verano, más mosquitos.* 
Madrid, 14 jun (EFE).- La subida de las temperaturas y las abundantes lluvias registradas esta primavera intensificarán durante el verano las plagas de mosquitos en toda España.

Según una nota remitida hoy por la Asociación Nacional de Empresas de Control de Plagas (ANECPLA), las intensas lluvias de las últimas semanas han producido encharcamientos de agua que favorecen la aparición de estos insectos, ya que ponen sus huevos en lugares húmedos donde las larvas se reproducen con más facilidad. 

Para la directora general de ANECPLA, Milagros Fernández de Lezeta, las molestias ocasionadas por la masiva aparición de mosquitos este verano serán aún mucho mayores "debido a la cantidad de aguas estancadas los últimos meses". 

Presentes en todas las áreas urbanas de España, los mosquitos están considerados más como una fuente de molestias que como un vector de enfermedades, ya que ningún espacio de los que habitamos se salva de la presencia de estos insectos que buscan las fuentes de calor, la luz, la humedad y el agua estancada. 

"Ante la gran proliferación de estos insectos, los hogares piscinas, jardines, parques y restaurantes no se librarán de esta plaga", ha advertido Fernández. 

*Mosquito trompetero*
El mosquito más común en los climas templados es el mosquito trompetero, aunque en los últimos cinco años el mosquito tigre se ha extendido de manera significativa por el área mediterránea, atacando a sus víctimas durante todo el día y siendo su picadura muy dolorosa. 

Desde Anecpla se aconseja extremar la precaución en el periodo estival y establecer medidas preventivas para evitar las picaduras: no dejar cubos con agua en los exteriores de las viviendas, no propiciar la aparición de agua estancada en los jardines y renovar el agua de los bebederos exteriores de nuestras mascotas. 

También es aconsejable instalar mosquiteras y no dejar a la vista alimentos ni restos de alimentos o basuras. 

*EFEVERDE.COM*

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una de las ultimas floraciones arbustivas de la sierra norte de Sevilla es el mirto o arrayán (Mirtus comimunis).

Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *España, este verano, más mosquitos.* 
> 
> *EFEVERDE.COM*


¿A mi que me vas a decir? 
Si por la noche no bajamos de los 20ºC y tengo el Gudalquivir al lado... :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Aunque seguramente estarán peor por los arrozales de Coria y el Bajo Gudalquivir.
Preciosa captura frfmfrfm  :Wink: .

Por cierto aquí os dejo esta preciosidad... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8yQDzHBnDg[/ame]

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar aquí en el mensaje número 1.000 este saltamontes que pillé el otro día mientras hacía los deberes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx3-qtD_5kw[/ame]

----------


## ben-amar

> Os voy a dejar aquí en el mensaje número 1.000 este saltamontes que pillé el otro día mientras hacía los deberes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx3-qtD_5kw


Aparte de distraer tu atencion de los deberes, ¿se resistia a la camara y le arrancaste una pata?  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Os voy a dejar aquí en el mensaje número 1.000 este saltamontes que pillé el otro día mientras hacía los deberes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx3-qtD_5kw



Creo que tienes que repasar un poco la biología  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Me da a mí que eso no es precisamente un saltamontes, sino más bien una cigarra (langosta), de esas que vienen de África y se comen los cultivos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aparte de distraer tu atencion de los deberes, ¿se resistia a la camara y le arrancaste una pata?


Que va! Cuando aterrizó en mi ventana venía ya así. Supongo que habrá huido del ataque de algún niño, o de algún pájaro.





> Creo que tienes que repasar un poco la biología 
> 
> Me da a mí que eso no es precisamente un saltamontes, sino más bien una cigarra (langosta), de esas que vienen de África y se comen los cultivos.


Bueno, tiene dos extremidades atrás que le sirven para saltar, ¿no?
Pues por mucho que discutas eso en Sevilla es un saltamontes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Que va! Cuando aterrizó en mi ventana venía ya así. Supongo que habrá huido del ataque de algún niño, o de algún pájaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, tiene dos extremidades atrás que le sirven para saltar, ¿no?
> Pues por mucho que discutas eso en Sevilla es un saltamontes


Pues si está en Sevilla debería ser un "saltaciudades" ¿no?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lo de la cigarra lo decía por el tamaño, y por la forma de la cabeza.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Lunes, 20/6/2011, 20:36 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
CAROLINA PINEDO 16/06/2011 

En verano, todos los seres vivos sufrimos los rigores de las altas temperaturas, y nuestros animales de compañía no son una excepción. El calor puede resultar para ellos más peligroso de lo que creemos.
En las clínicas veterinarias, todos los años se atienden animales que sufren golpes mortales de calor. Unas sencillas pautas pueden prevenir males mayores y garantizar el bienestar de nuestras mascotas cuando el termómetro echa humo. Los perros y gatos solo sudan por las almohadillas de las patas; por eso, cuando hace mucho calor jadean para eliminar agua a través de la boca. Por ello son más susceptibles a sufrir golpes de calor y deshidratación.

Un momento especialmente delicado para los animales son los viajes en coche, aunque se trate de trayectos cortos. Hay que procurar que estén frescos. Si no se tiene aire acondicionado en el vehículo, se puede introducir en la jaula de transporte una bolsa con hielo o un pequeño recipiente con agua para que se refresque.

De hecho, uno de los lugares más habituales donde se producen los golpes de calor en animales cada verano son los coches. Bajo ningún concepto se les puede dejar solos en el vehículo, aunque esté aparcado a la sombra y con las ventanillas bajadas.

Hay que tener especialmente cuidado con los animales muy mayores y con los cachorros. Manuel Lázaro, veterinario, asegura que deben tomarse medidas especiales debido a que son más sensibles y se deshidratan con mayor facilidad. "En el caso de los animales mayores, la presencia de enfermedades cardiorrespiratorias les hace mucho más susceptibles a las altas temperaturas", añade.

Hay animales que son especialmente sensibles a las temperaturas extremas, como los hurones. Unas mascotas que desde hace unos años han aumentado notablemente su presencia en los hogares españoles. Solo en Barcelona se calcula que hay alrededor de 3.000 familias que los han elegido como animales de compañía, según cifras de la Asociación Protectora SOS Hurones.

Rosi Perea, presidenta de esta entidad, explica que "los hurones llevan muy mal el calor porque tienen un metabolismo muy rápido y todos los veranos mueren bastantes por golpes de calor".

Esta experta ofrece los siguientes consejos para mantener a estos animales frescos en verano: el primero, vigilar que siempre tengan suficiente cantidad de agua limpia y fría. Además, es recomendable que estén en el lugar más fresco de la casa, y, si es posible, es conveniente usar aire acondicionado, pero también hay que evitar las corrientes. Así que lo más sencillo es habilitarles una piscinita o dejar la bañera con agua para que chapoteen.

En definitiva, mucha agua fría, sombra y baños para refrescarse son los mejores remedios para que nuestros animales pasen un feliz verano. Casi como las mismas medidas que deben tomar sus dueños.



Asi que ojo, cuidemoslas  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Lunes, 20/6/2011, 20:32 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
JAVIER RICO 20/06/2011 

Erizos, orugas, tábanos, avispas, serpientes y otros bichos fastidian los placenteros días veraniegos. Tratar de no molestarles es el mejor consejo para no sufrir sus ataques 



Hay gente que tiene fobia a los viajes, en especial a los realizados en avión, y con ello se pierde la posibilidad de conocer en vivo y en directo nuevos lugares, gentes y costumbres. También hay personas que tienen un miedo incontenible a animales que pican, o pueden picar, y con fama de venenosos. La patología más extendida es la aracnofobia, pero también hay insectofobia y ofidiofobia. Todos los que la sufren se pierden igualmente disfrutar de las salidas a la naturaleza, ya que entienden que un paseo campestre lleva asociado inexorablemente el encuentro con un animal dañino.

Escorpiones, arañas, serpientes, mosquitos, medusas, erizos de mar, abejas, avispas, orugas, tábanos, garrapatas, ciempiés... El verano es el periodo de máxima actividad para gran parte de esta fauna, la mayoría invertebrada y diminuta, pero que despierta recelos y hasta pánico nada proporcionales a su tamaño. Justificados o no, lo cierto es que por estas fechas damos más manotazos al aire y se utilizan más repelentes antiinsectos.

Si comenzamos el "recorrido urticante" por las zonas costeras, además de las medusas (ver despiece), erizos de mar y arañas de mar también pueden ocasionar encontronazos desagradables. En ambos casos, la lesión no pasa de efectos locales, al clavarse alguna espina en el primer caso y soltar un veneno que daña el sistema nervioso y causa dolor en la zona afectada en el segundo. La araña de mar es realmente un pez que visita con cierta asiduidad los fondos someros de las playas. Pasa inadvertido porque se entierra bajo la arena del fondo y solo deja al descubierto los ojos.

Ya hemos hablado de veneno, y parece que su simple mención hace saltar las alarmas y demonizar al animal y el ambiente en el que se desenvuelve. Arturo Valledor de Lozoya, médico y especialista en toxicología animal, ha viajado por gran parte de los lugares con mayor biodiversidad del planeta y ha escrito un libro con la experiencia recogida en este campo: Envenenamientos por animales. Animales venenosos y urticantes del mundo (Ediciones Díaz de Santos). Aparte de relativizar la existencia y peligro real de esta fauna en nuestro país, Valledor de Lozoya confirma que "España no pasa de 1,5 casos fatales con muerte tras mordeduras venenosas de víboras y culebras, muy poco si tenemos en cuenta que se constatan centenares de mordeduras al año".

Aunque son las víboras las que arrastran peor fama, este médico señala que las tres especies presentes en nuestro país (hocicuda, áspid y de Seoane) "son criaturas tímidas y poco agresivas, por lo que sus ataques resultan muy raros y casi siempre se deben a intentos de capturarlas". Suele contar que todos los pacientes que ha atendido con síntomas de mordeduras de víboras han reconocido que previamente intentaron capturarlas sin saber de qué especie se trataba. Lo mejor es no molestar a ninguno de los ofidios con los que nos encontremos, se esté o no seguro de tener delante a una víbora, porque hay culebras en España como la bastarda o de Montpellier, que une a su gran longitud (puede llegar a los 2,5 metros) un carácter muy agresivo y la capacidad también de inyectar veneno a sus presas.

La Sociedad Española de Alergología e Inmunología Clínica (SEAIC) alerta de los animales más dañinos con diferencia, aunque solo sea por el número de picaduras al año que provocan, que son las abejas y avispas. Como los ofidios, solo pican si se ven amenazadas. Las abejas dejan el aguijón "de recuerdo" y mueren, y las avispan pican, pero lo mantienen. Este dato es importante para identificar el origen de la lesión. Pero el problema no es la picadura, cuyos efectos se palían con hielo y algún antihistamínico, sino que esta afecte a personas alérgicas. Según cifras de la SEAIC, este tipo de reacciones se cobran en España la vida de entre 15 y 20 personas entre las 800.000 alérgicas al veneno de estos insectos. Sin embargo, también recuerdan que el tratamiento preventivo disponible tiene una eficacia superior al 95%.

Tábanos e insectos son otros dos molestos acompañantes veraniegos, pero, al contrario que las avispas y abejas, estos no pican con aguijón como defensa, sino que utilizan prolongaciones de su aparato bucal para chupar la sangre de la víctima. A ambos (realmente son las hembras las que pican) les apetece mucho más la sangre de los animales, especialmente al tábano, pero si un humano se cruza en su camino no dudan en saciar su hambre. La manga larga, la ropa no sudorosa ni pegada a la piel y plantas aromáticas como el romero, el espliego, la menta y el tomillo son algunas de las medidas más naturales para luchar de forma preventiva contra los mosquitos.

Si hubiera que colgar el cartel del más mortal de todos los animales referidos hasta ahora, ese sería el mosquito y sus diferentes especies repartidas por todo el mundo. Su efecto letal, que supera el millón de muertes en todo el planeta, está asociado a su poder transmisor de los virus que ocasionan enfermedades como la malaria, el dengue o la leishmaniasis. Ninguna de ellas afecta directamente a España, pero la expansión desde 2004 del mosquito tigre, originario de Asia y transmisor del dengue y la fiebre amarilla, mantiene en vilo a parte de Cataluña y el norte de la Comunidad Valenciana. Una actividad humana, el comercio internacional de neumáticos usados, ha propiciado la expansión de este insecto.

Como ocurre con las serpientes, los mosquitos cardan la lana y otras que se llevan la mala fama son las arañas. Solo algunas decenas de especies de las casi 40.000 del orden Araneae al que pertenecen inyectan venenos mortales para el ser humano (siempre que no se actúe con rapidez para impedir sus efectos), y la gran mayoría de estas se encuentran en zonas tropicales o desiertos. Lo mismo pasa con un compañero de clase (Arachnida) de las arañas, el escorpión común o amarillo. De hábitos nocturnos, solo ataca cuando se ve amenazado, y una manera de propiciar este malestar es levantar las piedras de terrenos áridos bajo las cuales descansa durante el día. Como con la gran mayoría de los animales, sale más a cuenta no ser tan curioso ni fisgón.




¡Cuidadin, cuidadin!  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Lunes, 20/6/2011, 20:32 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad
JAVIER RICO 20/06/2011


El régimen de lluvias primaverales, más abundante este año, hace albergar esperanzas en la reducción de la invasión de medusas en las playas. En el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), responsable hasta el pasado año de la Campaña Medusas, prefieren ser más cautelosos, ya que consideran que, además de concentrarse en zonas cercanas al talud continental por ser estas ricas en plancton, su presencia masiva en las playas depende de otras condiciones meteorológicas, como vientos y corrientes marinas.

En lo que coinciden el MARM y los científicos es en las causas de la proliferación de los últimos años. Una de ellas está asociada al cambio climático, con una disminución en el régimen invernal de lluvias y el aumento de la radiación solar. Otra es la contaminación por hidrocarburos. Diversos estudios demuestran que en las zonas donde se producen vertidos de petróleo se inician procesos de degradación de los hidrocarburos por bacterias, que a su vez sirven de alimento a copépodos, una de las principales fuentes de sustento para las medusas. Los datos del MARM también exponen que un efecto similar podría achacarse a fenómenos de eutrofización costera característicos del mar Adriático y el Mar Menor, donde los aportes de nutrientes orgánicos e inorgánicos favorecen la desaparición de algunas especies, pero no de las medusas.

Por último, la sobrepesca se tiene como la causa más probable del incremento de estas poblaciones, pero no de que lleguen con más frecuencia a nuestras costas. Peces y medusas compiten por el mismo alimento del plancton (copépodos, larvas de crustáceos, etcétera), y al disminuir los primeros se favorece el desarrollo de las poblaciones de las segundas. Otro de los efectos de la sobrepesca es la disminución de los potenciales predadores de medusas, como las tortugas marinas, que se capturan de forma accidental en palangres y otras artes de pesca.

Todo ello hace que el litoral español reciba más a menudo la visita de este tipo de organismos marinos. Y no solo en el Mediterráneo. Los tentáculos de algunas carabelas portuguesas alcanzan los 30 metros de longitud. Este curioso organismo gelatinoso tiene apariencia de medusa, pero realmente es una colonia de hidrozoos. Su presencia es habitual en Canarias, donde ha dado más de un susto, aunque ninguno mortal. Ante estos sustos, como en los provocados con roces con medusas, Arturo Valledor de Lozoya recomienda "rociar la zona afectada con vinagre o agua de mar, despegar los tentáculos que aún estén adheridos a la piel con el filo de un cuchillo o unas pinzas finas, y en ningún caso frotar con arena, papeles o toallas".

----------


## perdiguera

> Lunes, 20/6/2011, 20:32 h
> ELPAIS.COMSociedad
> JAVIER RICO 20/06/2011
> 
> 
> El régimen de lluvias primaverales, más abundante este año, hace albergar esperanzas en la reducción de la invasión de medusas en las playas. En el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), responsable hasta el pasado año de la Campaña Medusas, prefieren ser más cautelosos, ya que consideran que, además de concentrarse en zonas cercanas al talud continental por ser estas ricas en plancton, su presencia masiva en las playas depende de otras condiciones meteorológicas, como vientos y corrientes marinas.
> 
> En lo que coinciden el MARM y los científicos es en las causas de la proliferación de los últimos años. Una de ellas está asociada al cambio climático, con una disminución en el régimen invernal de lluvias y el aumento de la radiación solar. Otra es la contaminación por hidrocarburos. Diversos estudios demuestran que en las zonas donde se producen vertidos de petróleo se inician procesos de degradación de los hidrocarburos por bacterias, que a su vez sirven de alimento a copépodos, una de las principales fuentes de sustento para las medusas. Los datos del MARM también exponen que un efecto similar podría achacarse a fenómenos de eutrofización costera característicos del mar Adriático y el Mar Menor, donde los aportes de nutrientes orgánicos e inorgánicos favorecen la desaparición de algunas especies, pero no de las medusas.
> 
> ...


Bien, sobre ésto de las medusas uno no es ni experto ni siquiera entendido; lo que sí soy es usuario del Mar Menor desde hace 57 años y en dicho mar siempre ha habido medusas, además de dos tipos unas cuya picadura era muy molesta y otra inocua, al menos para mí.
La existencia de medusas se ha ido incrementando con el paso de los años hasta el punto que se colocan, desde hace unos 7 o 8 años, redes protectoras en el mar cerrando las zonas de playa e incluso hay un barco de arrastre contratado para la pesca de medusas en el mar, vertiendo su contenido junto a los Alcázares provocando un hedor nauseabundo por la zona.
Pues bien, todo esto era así hasta el año pasado; ese verano prácticamente no hubo medusas, comparado con otros años anteriores y sé que no se ha hecho nada fuera de lo corriente, ni en el mar ni en la tierra, para mejorar la situación.
Sobre este año ya os diré, pero según tengo entendido las medidas son las mismas de siempre, es decir redes y barco.
Tambien significaros que en el Mar Menor nunca hubo tortugas, ni antes ni ahora, por lo que deben de tener otro depredador que yo desconozco. Y que del Mar Menor no se van, nadie ha visto nunca un desfile de medusas por las encañizadas de la Manga de un mar a otro, por lo que su ciclo vital debe ser menor al año.
Evidentemente todo lo anterior viene desde mi modesta ignorancia en el tema científico de dichos animales, en consecuencia puedo estar totalmente errado.
Seguro que en el foro habrá alguien más versado que podrá corregirme, encantado me quedaré.

----------


## REEGE

Fotografían en CLM un lince ibérico, lejos de sus poblaciones tradicionales. 

Ciudad Real, 21 jun (EFE).- Técnicos de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha lograron fotografiar, el pasado 6 de junio, un ejemplar de lince ibérico en una finca de Ciudad Real que se encuentra lejos de sus poblaciones tradicionales de reproducción.

Se trata de las primeras fotografías obtenidas en el mundo de ejemplares naturales alejados de los núcleos conocidos de esta especie, según ha destacado hoy en una nota de prensa la Junta de Comunidades.

Para los técnicos del proyecto ésta es la muestra de un gran trabajo desarrollado por muchas personas durante muchos años, tanto agentes medioambientales, técnicos de la Administración, personal contratado para el seguimiento y realización de los trabajos y supone, además, un impulso ilusionante para la conservación del lince ibérico en Castilla-La Mancha.

El ejemplar de lince ha podido ser identificado por técnicos de la Junta de Andalucía que, con anterioridad, ya habían fotografiado este ejemplar en el territorio andaluz.

De hecho, a través de las fotografías se ha podido determinar que se trata de una hembra nacida en 2009.

A juicio de los técnicos, Castilla-La Mancha tiene buenas expectativas en relación a esta especie, pues al ser un ejemplar de hembra joven podría llegar a reproducirse si se asentase en el territorio castellano-manchego.

Desde 2009 el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha viene colaborando, junto a la Unión Europea, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la Fundación CBD-Hábitat y el Proyecto Life+, en el desarrollo del proyecto "Conservación de especies prioritarias del monte mediterráneo en Castilla-La Mancha" (Priorimancha).

En este proyecto se plantean actuaciones de conservación en diversas fincas de la comunidad autónoma, a desarrollar entre los años 2009 y 2012.

Gracias a la financiación del Proyecto Life+ "Priorimancha", se han podido acometer trabajos de mejora de infraestructuras como la reconstrucción de vivares y la instalación de bebederos para conejos, la especie presa del lince ibérico y básica para garantizar su presencia en cualquier territorio.

Además, con este proyecto europeo se ha podido acometer el seguimiento del lince ibérico a través de cámaras-trampa.

Las últimas imágenes que se consiguieron en Castilla-La Mancha a través de la técnica de foto-trampeo fueron en el año 2007, también en Ciudad Real, en una población que se encontraba más próxima a los núcleos de cría.

Estos últimos indicios de población de lince en la región suponen un fuerte aliciente para el nuevo proyecto Life+Iberlince, en el que participa el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, junto a Andalucía, Extremadura, Murcia, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Portugal. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Millones de sardinas comienzan su migración anual hacia el Océano Índico. 
Johannesburgo, 23 jun (EFE).- Millones de sardinas procedentes del océano Atlántico han comenzado su migración anual a lo largo de la costa sudafricana en dirección hacia el Índico, en lo que se conoce como la mayor migración animal del planeta.

"Es un fenómeno que ocurre cada año, pero no todos los años puede observarse con la misma intensidad", explicó hoy a EFE Ann Kunz, bióloga marina del acuario Ushaka, en la ciudad de Durban, en la costa oriental de Sudáfrica.

Los primeros bancos empezaron a ser avistados en la jornada de ayer en la costa sureste de Sudáfrica, en aguas del océano Índico, y continuarán recorriendo las aguas del país hasta finales del mes de julio.

Cada año, bancos de sardinas de millones de ejemplares que pueden alcanzar los 20 kilómetros de largo y los 60 metros de profundidad emprenden viaje desde las aguas del Atlántico arrastradas por una corriente de agua fría.

Alrededor de los bancos de sardinas, centenares de especies predadoras, como peces, aves, focas, tiburones y delfines, persiguen a las sardinas a lo largo de 1.500 kilómetros de costa, lo que desata la mayor cacería del reino animal.

"Si la dirección del viento es la adecuada los bancos se acercan a la costa y las sardinas se pueden capturar con redes desde la playa, y puede verse desde tierra la cacería", añadió la bióloga.

Pese a lo espectacular de la migración, sólo un 5 por ciento de las sardinas de las aguas sudafricanas realiza este viaje hacia el Índico, según Kunz.

Las sardinas acaban dispersándose cuando la corriente fría que las transporta acaba por calentarse en contacto con las aguas templadas del océano Índico.

Kunz apuntó que en realidad "no se trata de una migración propiamente dicha. Las sardinas no realizan el recorrido con el propósito de reproducirse o desovar, simplemente siguen esta corriente por razones circunstanciales".

En este sentido, la bióloga aseguró que no existe ninguna conexión entre la tradición de comer sardinas en la noche de San Juan, del 23 al 24 de junio, en Europa, y el masivo movimiento de esta especie en el cono sur.

"El mes de junio y julio no marca la época de cría ni apareamiento de la sardina, y ninguno de estos millones de ejemplares viajarán hacia Europa", afirmó Kuntz.

La migración de sardinas de Sudáfrica es un reclamo turístico que atrae cada año a miles de fotógrafos de naturaleza y visitantes a las costas del sureste del país, donde se realizan numerosos festivales de degustación de sardina hasta entrado el mes de agosto. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Fallece un hombre tras sufrir picaduras de abejas al manipular una colmena.

El hombre, vecino de Valencia y aficionado a la apicultura, se encontraba manipulando unas colmenas cuando una multitud de abejas se introdujeron en el traje, que estaba mal cerrado, provocándole la muerte.

Un hombre de 77 años ha fallecido en San Clemente (Cuenca) tras sufrir picaduras en su cuerpo de un gran número de abejas cuando manipulaba una colmena. 

El cuerpo del anciano fue encontrado en el paraje conocido como 'El Calaverón', muy próximo al término municipal de Villarrobledo (Albacete), donde efectivos de la Policía Judicial constataron que el hombre había fallecido, han informado fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno en Cuenca. 

El hombre, vecino de Valencia y aficionado a la apicultura, se encontraba manipulando unas colmenas cuando una multitud de abejas se introdujeron en el traje, que estaba mal cerrado, provocándole la muerte.

Fuente:antena3.com
**Os pongo ésta noticia, para que tengais cuidado por donde pasais...
Ayer tuve que visitar el centro médico debido a la picadura bestial de una   avispa, un pinchazo y dos pastillas y mi mano derecha vuelve a ser mano!!*

----------


## ben-amar

En estas fechas es normal que se instalen enjambres en  arboles, arbustos o se lleguen incluso a las tejas de tu casa, yo los he visto.
Lo que no es normal es que se te cuelen tantas abejas en el traje, por mal cerrado que esté. Sea como sea, es de lamentar esta muerte y como dices: ¡cuidado! 
Sin duda, tu debes ser alergico, por una picadura tanto medicamento  :EEK!: 
La mano como la bota de trabajo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

La última vez que anduve por el pueblo tuvimos hechar con fuego a unas que se habían instalado justyo en la puerta de la nave del campo.
A mí solo me han picado una vez en una piscina y se me puso el dedo pequeño del pie como el grande. Una pena lo de ese hombre... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## frfmfrfm

ben, estoy deacuerdo, parece raro que por estar mal cerrado el traje todas las abejas te pique por ahí, yo he visto coger los panales solo con la protección de la cabeza y no ha pasado nada, habra algo que se nos escapa.

Saludos a todos sois los mejores.

----------


## Luján

El sueño de los pescadores, pescar sin cansarse, hecho realidad:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InENM6fwIwE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora mismo mando a los pescadores de mi pueblo para ahí a ver si baja el precio del pescado. Los pobres no atrapan ni uno últimamente.
Si no es un montaje, que no lo parece, es impresionante.
Muy buen trabajo en traerlo, Luján.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El sueño de los pescadores, pescar sin cansarse, hecho realidad:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InENM...layer_embedded


Jajjaajajaja, muy bueno.
Yo quiero ir a ese sitio, madre mía... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .
Yo creo que más que otra cosa lo que tienen es hambre.

----------


## ben-amar

Un dia de baño sin tener que pensar en que te llevas para comer, genial.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Impresionante video  :EEK!: . Me pasó lo mismo cuando monté por primera vez en barco: Teniamos una bolsa de los conocidos "Chetos" y a un amigo se le ocurrio tirar uno al mar a ver que pasaba, y los peces se volvían locos  :Big Grin: .

Bueno. Aprovechando este hilo, creo que es el correcto, voy a subir unas fotos de una acequia de mi pueblo, en un remanso que tenia ranas, ahora la rana de imageshack pierde protagonismo  :Big Grin: .











Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si no es un montaje, que no lo parece, es impresionante.
> Muy buen trabajo en traerlo, Luján.


No, no es un montaje  :Wink:  Son carpas asiáticas, impresionante que forman las bichas  :EEK!: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdcQ56OpxNE&feature=related[/ame]

Así las pescan  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYgY4jubU7k&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.larazon.es/noticia/9903-e...guila-imperial

*La operación «Horus» se saldó con la detención de 16 personas en nueve provincias españolas por expoliar polluelos de águila imperial*

La operación «Horus» ha destapado una red a nivel nacional de expolio de aves rapaces y nidos. En total, la Guardia Civil ha detenido a 16 personas que estaban repartidas entre nueve comunidades autónomas y *se han intervenido 101 rapaces vivas y otras once que se encontraban muertas y en estado de congelación. Entre las especies afectadas se encuentran ejemplares de águila imperial, halcón peregrino, cernícalo y gavilán*.

Esta operación dio comienzo en el mes de enero, cuando el Seprona tuvo constancia de prácticas expoliadoras en algunos nidos de la provincia de Ciudad Real, que también tenía conexiones con otras comunidades autónomas, entre las que se encontraban Andalucía, Murcia, Galicia, Asturias y el País Vasco. Las investigaciones pronto dieron sus frutos y constataron la existencia de una red de personas aficionadas a la cetrería que eran quienes cometían estos delitos. Los implicados tenían distintos grados de implicación y de este modo unos se dedicaban al expolio directo de nidos y otros elaboraban documentos y anillas falsas para identificar a los ejemplares.

Con el fin de obtener pruebas que demostrasen las irregularidades cometidas, la Guardia Civil ha procedido al registro de *21 domicilios y varios locales. En uno de ellos, en Murcia, se han encontrado una incubadora de rapaces con dos huevos, material informático y quirúrgico, un revólver, 15.000 euros en efectivo, trampas, documentos de cesión de aves rapaces, así com anillas para identificar a las mismas*.

Los precios de compra de los pollos robados podrían oscilar entre los 1.000 y los 3.000 euros, aunque fuentes policiales han descubierto transferencias bancarias por valor de hasta 18.000 euros. De este modo, la Guardia Civil estima que el valor económico de este negocio fraudulento podría cifrarse entre los 200.000 y los 400.000 euros anuales.

*Entre los imputados se encuentran tres empleados y el director del centro de cría en cautividad del águila imperial San Jerónimo de Sevilla, cuya empresa gestora llevaba nueve años falsificando datos que justificasen el éxito de su trabajo para poder seguir cobrando las subvenciones que le proporcionaba la Junta de Andalucía*. 

Según el Seprona, *los implicados robaban huevos y pollos de águila imperial y los llevaban al centro, donde los presentaban como nacidos en el medio natural, para cobrar la subvención de la administración andaluza, que rondaba el millón de euros al año*.

*La Junta se personará en el caso* 

El consejero de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha señalado que se sienten «víctimas» de esta estafa ya que el ejecutivo andaluz había abonado subvenciones al centro de cría en cautividad del águila imperial de Sevilla, por lo que ha admitido que se personará en la causa. Díaz Trillo ha afirmado que «van a llegar hasta el final de la mano de la investigación, tanto policial como judicial» para que se aclare, cuanto antes y estos hechos «no afecten al programa de recuperación del águila imperial en España y en Europa»

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.naturaleza-hoy.com/articl...ces-protegidas
> El Seprona de la Guardia Civil ha detenido a 16 personas dedicadas a una red de expolio de aves rapaces protegidas. En el recuento, realizado por las autoridades, se han podido recuperar 101 ejemplares vivos y 11 fallecidos. 
> 
> *No obstante, debido a su naturaleza de delito menor, tipificado con entre dos y cuatro años, los detenidos han sido puestos ya en libertad*.


Flipo... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Espero que sea un error y los detenidos no estén en libertad, porque en caso de que la noticia sea cierta, es increíble  :EEK!: 




> http://www.que.es/ultimas-noticias/m...adas-cont.html
> *Las ONG ecologistas se personarán en el caso de las aves expoliadas*
> 
> Las organizaciones SEO/BirdLife, WWF y Ecologistas en Acción se personarán como acusación popular en el caso contra la red dedicada al expolio de aves rapaces protegidas que fue desarticulada ayer por la Guardia Civil en 9 provincias españolas, con 16 detenidos.





> http://www.club-caza.com/actualidad/...er.asp?nn=2963
> *Tráfico de rapaces: la Real Federación Española de Caza (RFEC) se personará como acusación particular*


Que caiga sobre ellos todo el peso de la ley. Un delito de semejante calibre no puede quedar impune!

Esto ya no es expolio de especies protegidas, esto es auténtico terrorismo a la naturaleza, y como tal debe ser ejemplarmente castigado.

----------


## Luján

> Flipo... Espero que sea un error y los detenidos no estén en libertad, porque en caso de que la noticia sea cierta, es increíble 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que caiga sobre ellos todo el peso de la ley. Un delito de semejante calibre no puede quedar impune!
> 
> Esto ya no es expolio de especies protegidas, esto es auténtico terrorismo a la naturaleza, y como tal debe ser ejemplarmente castigado.


Estarán en libertad a la espera de juicio. Seguramente sea una libertad con cargos, y tengan que personarse en la comisaría cada x días hasta el juicio.

El problema es que si se les condena a menos de dos años, y si es su primer delito, ni pisarán la cárcel. Por tanto, espero que la multa sea de las que hacen historia, pero lo suficientemente pequeña para que no se puedan declarar en bancarrota (la pagaría el Estado) y que añadan en la sentencia que trabajen para organizaciones de recuperación animal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Flipo... Espero que sea un error y los detenidos *no estén en libertad*, porque en caso de que la noticia sea cierta, es increíble 
> 
> Que caiga sobre ellos todo el peso de la ley. Un delito de semejante calibre no puede quedar impune!
> 
> Esto ya no es expolio de especies protegidas, esto es auténtico terrorismo a la naturaleza, y como tal debe ser ejemplarmente castigado.



A peores se ven e la calle. Por ejemplo (no digo ni lugar ni nada, si quieres por MP), por un delito mucho peor que eso te lo aseguro me he cruzado con los que participaron por la calle.

----------


## REEGE

*El animal más ruidoso del mundo mide 2 milímetros.*
Chinche acuática Micronecta Scholtzi
Ruido, mucho ruido. Si pensamos en cuál podría ser el animal que emite el sonido más estrepitoso seguramente nos venga a la mente el potente rugido del león, los impactantes bramidos de los ciervos en celo o quizás el temible barritar de un elefante en plena carga...

Pues no, un equipo mixto de científicos del Museo Nacional de Historia natural de París conjuntamente con la Universidad escocesa de Strathclyde se han quedado realmente sorprendidos al medir el sonido que emite una *chinche acuática de nombre científico Micronecta scholtzi.*Este diminuto artrópodo es capaz de alcanzar un impresionante sonido de 99,2 decibelios. Una verdadera barbaridad fuera del alcance del más potente tenor y comparable al paso de un tren o una perforadora eléctrica. Impresionante pensar que esta pequeña chinche pueda producir ella sola la mitad de decibelios ruido que produjo la detonación de la bomba atómica en Hiroshima.

Unos datos que han dejado realmente alucinados a los biólogos que la han estado estudiando, puesto que además esta chinche mide tan sólo 2 milímetros. La comparación con cualquier otro animal es inútil, ninguno le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos en lo que a potencia sonora se refiere.

Evidentemente la mayor parte de este sonido se pierde bajo el agua, pero según James Windmill, uno de los biólogos que ha realizado el estudio: "el canto es tan intenso que una persona que esté cerca de la orilla puede oír a estas diminutas criaturas cantando desde el fondo del río".

Seguramente más de uno de vosotros se estará preguntando a estas alturas ¿para qué hace tanto ruido esta chinche?, ¿qué razón le lleva a armar semejante escándalo?... y bueno, la respuesta es bastante simple: como no podía ser de otra manera, todos estos decibelios están dirigidos a atraer a las hembras para el apareamiento y competir en volumen con el canto de otros machos... sí amigos, la competición sexual por la reproducción, siempre presente en la naturaleza y responsable de tantas y tantas conductas extrañas.

Un estridente canto de atracción que para más sorpresa se produce cuando la chinche frota su pene (de tan sólo 50 micrómetros) contra el abdomen. Una cualidad que le ha hecho ganarse el apelativo de "pene cantor" y que, aparte de chistes fáciles, abre todo un abanico de posibilidades y aplicaciones en sectores como la acústica o los sonar y radares, si después de estudiarla pudiéramos saber cómo un insecto tan diminuto consigue emitir tal cantidad de potencia sonora.

----------


## Luján

Sólo falta saber la frecuencia a la que se emite ese sonido. Los decibelios sólo son intensidad. La fecuencia también es importante.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Otro sistema general es el "timbal", o sea una membrana hemisférica rígida que es contraída por un músculo (análogo a las "chicharras" de juguete de los niños). Se encuentra en chinches, chicharros o cigarros y mariposas. En el caso de las chicharros se ha informado que se pueden escuchar a casi 1,5 km de distancia, lo que lo convierte en el mecanismo más potente de todos los artrópodos. Sin embargo, el solo timbal no basta para producir esa potencia. La causa es más bien una combinación de éste con unos sacos "of inados para" resonar a su frecuencia (4-7 kHz)


Parece que esta en torno a los 4-7 kilohercios, aunque no estoy muy seguro.

Fuente:http://bioacusticaucr.com/sonido_en_insector.html

----------


## Luján

> Parece que esta en torno a los 4-7 kilohercios, aunque no estoy muy seguro.
> 
> Fuente:http://bioacusticaucr.com/sonido_en_insector.html


4-7 KHz para los artrópodos terrestres, pero estos son marinos  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola amisgos tengo una nueva mascota y además sirve de insecticida.

Saludos a todos, sois los mejores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es lo mejor que hay.
En mi casa también tengo una, y no hay ni un solo mosquito/mosca.

Ahora, ese se ha llevado un buen bocado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola amisgos tengo una nueva mascota y además sirve de insecticida.
> 
> Saludos a todos, sois los mejores.


Jajaja, que buena imagen, ya lleva un pinchito para la cena  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Desde luego, no te hacen falta mosquiteras en la ventana  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

El mejor sistema anti-mosquitos.
Cuida esa mascota, en este tiempo es un buen compañero  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Da mucho gusto verte por aquí... se os echa de menos, bastante!!
Una aclaración, en relación con la mascota... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
No hace falta que la cuide mucho... no hay más que verla!!! Que tamaño y que michelines tiene!! jejeje
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Luján

Nuestra Luna, ya con 5 meses (y contando) es toda una nadadora.

Valgan estas fotos como prueba:






Así se le va en tierra:

----------


## ben-amar

Crece por dias  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Bonita postura en tierra para descansar del baño  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Crece por dias 
> Bonita postura en tierra para descansar del baño


Sí, bueno. Pero esa y la siguiente son de otro día. Unas semanas antes.

¿Que si crece? A 1Kg. por semana!!!

----------


## REEGE

Parece la misma rubia esa de los vigilantes de la playa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Que gusto ver disfrutar así a el animal... Un saludo Luján!!

----------


## Luján

> Parece la misma rubia esa de los vigilantes de la playa...
> Que gusto ver disfrutar así a el animal... Un saludo Luján!!


Hey!

No insultes a mi perra!!!  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Es mucho más linda que la Pamela Anderson!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Y nada mucho mejor

----------


## REEGE

Aquí tenéis el enlace:

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-25930151.html
*
Fuente:yahoo.com*

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece la misma rubia esa de los vigilantes de la playa...
> Que gusto ver disfrutar así a el animal... Un saludo Luján!!





> Hey!
> 
> No insultes a mi perra!!! 
> 
> Es mucho más linda que la Pamela Anderson!!!  Y nada mucho mejor


jajajajaja, donde va a parar?

----------


## REEGE

*Liberan 20 crías de ave en peligro de extinción en el trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó.* 
Villena (Alicante) 15 jul (EFE).- La consellería de Infraestructura y Medio Ambiente ha liberado veinte pollos criados en cautividad de cernícalo primilla, catalogada en peligro de extinción en la Comunitat Valenciana, en los alrededores del embalse regulador del trasvase del Júcar-Vinalopó, en Villena (Alicante).

Esta iniciativa se enmarca dentro del plan de actuación que desarrolla la consellería para evitar la extinción de la especie, según ha informado la Generalitat a través de un comunicado.

Los ejemplares han sido criados en cautiverio en las instalaciones del Centro de Recuperación de Fauna "La Granja" de El Saler, centro dependiente de la consellería de Infraestructuras, ya que esta especie se extinguió en las décadas de los 70 y 80 por la conversión de cultivos de secano en regadíos.

Según ha explicado el director general del Medio Natural, Alfredo González, los ejemplares "han sido reintroducidos mediante la técnica de hacking o translocación de pollos, de forma que cuando sean adultos vuelvan a criar al mismo punto en el que han sido liberados.

Concretamente, ha proseguido, "a los tres primillares que se crearon para la alimentación y nidificación de la especie como medida compensatoria de la infraestructura hidráulica".

Estos pollos son instalados en los nidos artificiales en el momento en que ya pueden alimentarse por sí solos pero aún no son capaces de volar, permanecen en ellos mientras van creciendo poco a poco hasta que vuelan y abandonan los refugios.

Por otro lado y a diferencia de otros programas de reintroducción que la consellería de Medio Ambiente está llevando a cabo en la Comunitat, González ha explicado que el cernícalo primilla presenta un grado mayor de dificultad, ya que esta especie realiza desplazamientos migratorios de miles de kilómetros para lograr alcanzar sus cuarteles de invierno situados pasando el Sáhara.

Respecto a ello, los meses de marzo y abril son el momento crítico de proyecto de reintroducción, ya que todo depende de que alguno de los pollos liberados el año anterior consiga la hazaña de retornar sano y salvo hasta la zona del hacking en Villena.

La consellería inició en 1997 este proyecto con el objetivo de recuperar las poblaciones naturales de esta especie, consiguiéndolo con éxito en el Valle de Ayora, donde se ha desarrollado el programa desde el año 2000 estableciendo una colonia estable que, a día de hoy, cuenta con más de 55 parejas reproductoras.

Además, la reproducción se ha confirmado también en otras zonas esteparias de Villena, como la cercana al Valle de los Alorines llamada Cañada de Almela, y en la zona de San Benito y Meca, en Ayora.

El Cernícalo primilla (Falco naumanni) es la rapaz diurna europea de menor tamaño que habita principalmente terrenos abiertos y llanos, con vegetación de secano y cultivos mixtos de cereales.

Durante la época de reproducción forma colonias que se instalan en huecos o bajo tejas de construcciones antiguas (iglesias, masías, etc).

Tras finalizar la reproducción comienza una larga migración que le llevará a pasar el invierno a localidades africanas situadas detrás del desierto del Sahara retornando a sus lugares habituales de nidificación a principios de la primavera.

----------


## REEGE

*¿Cómo eligen los mosquitos a sus víctimas?*
Algunas personas son masacradas por los mosquitos en verano, mientras que otras ni se enteran de su presencia. También esto tiene su explicación científica. Por ejemplo, los sudores muy salinos no atraen a los mosquitos y les encanta la colonia. Además, las personas con buen estado de salud son más pic ...


Ver el video:

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/n...-25942550.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *¿Cómo eligen los mosquitos a sus víctimas?*
> Algunas personas son masacradas por los mosquitos en verano, mientras que otras ni se enteran de su presencia. También esto tiene su explicación científica. Por ejemplo, los sudores muy salinos no atraen a los mosquitos y les encanta la colonia. Además, las personas con buen estado de salud son más pic ...
> 
> 
> Ver el video:
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/n...-25942550.html


A mí los moquitos no me pican, pero los mogaños me tienen frito :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## ben-amar Jr

¿Que son los mogaños? ¿otra especie de mosquito? :Confused:  :Confused: .

----------


## REEGE

No es mogaño... eso es según he podido ver como lo llaman por la zona de Extremadura, no??
Ben-amar Jr mira en el google *MURGAÑO* y saldrás de dudas!!!!!!!!
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Vale gracias por el consejo ahora mismo lo voy a mirar

----------


## ben-amar Jr

¿Podría ser una especie de ratoncillo? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Que son los mogaños? ¿otra especie de mosquito?.


Digamos que es una araña. Una especie, puede ser, esa que el cuerpo es una bola negra y tiene las patas largas.




> No es mogaño... *eso es según he podido ver como lo llaman por la zona de Extremadura, no??*
> Ben-amar Jr mira en el google *MURGAÑO* y saldrás de dudas!!!!!!!!
> Un saludo.


No creas por aquí también los llamamos así. Igual que a ben-amar Jr, Mogaño le ha sonado a chino, a mí Murgaño, me suena también.

----------


## REEGE

Imagen de Raquel, sacada de éste blog:
http://vistolovistopormi.blogspot.co...dos-poses.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Imagen de Raquel, sacada de éste blog:
> http://vistolovistopormi.blogspot.co...dos-poses.html



Sí, es posible que sea ese. No me he parado a verlos de cerca, directamente le he dado un zapatazo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Pero hay que tener cuidado, he estado buscando, y Murgaño, o Morgaño, o Musgaño(sirven los tres), no es un arácnido, sino un ratón de campo.

----------


## Luján

> Imagen de Raquel, sacada de éste blog:
> http://vistolovistopormi.blogspot.co...dos-poses.html





> Sí, es posible que sea ese. No me he parado a verlos de cerca, directamente le he dado un zapatazo.
> Pero hay que tener cuidado, he estado buscando, y Murgaño, o Morgaño, o Musgaño(sirven los tres), no es un arácnido, sino un ratón de campo.



Pues esa imagen, de ratón tiene lo mismo que yo de familiar de Bill Gates.

Eso es un arácnido con todas las de la ley.


Además, según la wiki: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murga%C3%B1o Murgaño se le llama a un arácnido, pero Mosgaño un mamífero: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neomys_fodiens

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:antena3.com*

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...071800028.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues esa imagen, de ratón tiene lo mismo que yo de familiar de Bill Gates.


Quien sabe... cosas más raras se ven a veces, el mundo es un pañuelo  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 




> 


A esa bicha no me arrimo ni de coña (vamos, ni a esa, ni a ninguna). Antes de arrimarme, me visto con un traje de protección NBQ de nivel 3 y con un soplete en la mano para achicharrarla hasta convertirla en picón para el brasero  :Cool: 

No les tengo pánico ni miedo, simplemente mucho respeto, más que nada, porque los venenos de las arañas me hacen reacción, tienen una enzima o no se qué leches que mi cuerpo no la tolera y por pequeña que sea la araña e inofensiva para los humanos, como me pique, la picadura se me pone como si me hubiera picado una serpiente  :Mad: 

Con respecto a esa terminología de murgaño, mogaño, morgaño,... por donde vivo de toda la vida se han llamado morgaños, y sí, se refiere a los arácnidos, aunque es una palabra que se usa para todo tipo de arañas que se suelen ver habitualmente en las viviendas.

En mi caso, yo siempre he conocido como "morgaños" a las arañas pequeñas rechonchas y que corren que se las pelan por las paredes, es decir, este tipo:


Fuente: http://www.alofotos.com/f/0291-arana_salticida.jpg

Supongo que en cada comunidad, provincia y comarcas, pues se utilizará de diferente modo...

----------


## REEGE

*EL ANIMAL MURIÓ POR SOBREDOSIS DE SEDANTE
Violento ataque de un leopardo a siete personas.
Antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 21/07/2011 a las 08:50 horas* 

Un leopardo, tras atacar a siete personas en la ciudad de Prakash Nagar, al sureste de India, intentó escapar de las autoridades que ponían todo su empeño en reducirle.

El animal campaba a sus anchas por la ciudad india ante la atónita mirada de los vecinos, que se congregaban en los tejados por miedo al felino. Una mujer, que sufrió la inesperada visita del leopardo, alertó a la policía y a continuación se puso en marcha un dispositivo del departamento forestal.
Para neutralizar al animal se utilizaron armas, redes y hasta palos. Pero finalmente ha fallecido por una sobredosis de sedante, según han informado las autoridades.

No es la primera vez que ocurre. Otro ejemplar atacó a una decena de personas hace unos meses. Los animales salvajes se ven cade vez más cercados por las zonas urbanas y la desforestación les ha dejado sin alimentos.

*Ver el video:*
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...072100006.html

----------


## REEGE

Vídeo de un perro atacando a un tiburón.
jue, 21 jul 2011 - 0:59 | 10.199 vistas

Dos perros nadan en el océano cerca de la localidad de Broome, en el oeste de Australia. De repente uno de ellos se zambulle y ataca a un escualo.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-26000622.html

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo estas fotos de algunas aves en el P.N. Las Marismas del Odiel.

Saludos.

Algunos Flamencos.

Limícolos el ave que más abunda en las marismas.





Focha cornuda.





Cigüeñuelas.

Una Espátula, se ve que está anillada.

Y una familia de anades.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Fede  :Smile: , se ve que no todo ha sido trabajo por un tubo, eh  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosas fotos, Fede , se ve que no todo ha sido trabajo por un tubo, eh


Gracias Ángel  :Smile: , hombre algo ay que desconectar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  si no, sería volverse loco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos que le tome a un Mochuelo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotografías... La foto de la focha es Impresionante... y que lujazo de poder fotografiar tan cerquita a ese Mochuelo...
Los "Ave Fenix" (mi preferido) fantásticos... Gracias Fede por el trabajo que te has traído al foro.

----------


## REEGE

*Programa Life Lince permite a especie recuperar 74% territorio en Andalucía.* 
Huelva, 25 jul (EFE).- El lince ibérico ha recuperado en el ámbito de la comunidad autónoma andaluza el 74 por ciento del territorio que había perdido gracias a las actuaciones puestas en marcha en el marco del programa europeo Life Lince, según la información de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente.

Desde este departamento se considera que este programa, que llega a su fin a finales del próximo mes de agosto, concluye con "los deberes hechos" y con datos "muy alentadores" no sólo en lo que a recuperación del terreno se refiere sino también de la propia especie, de la que ya hay 279 animales censados en toda Andalucía.

Desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente se considera que con este tercer programa se podrá conseguir hacer realidad el compromiso de la generación actual de llevar a buen término la recuperación de una especie que hace 15 años estaba en peligro crítico de extinción y hoy va por "buen camino".

Este tercer LIFE será el más importante de los desarrollados hasta ahora en España por su ámbito de actuación ibérico, el número de administraciones implicadas y su previsible presupuesto.

El primer LIFE para el lince ibérico que gestionó la Junta de Andalucía entre el verano de 2002 y 2006 con un presupuesto de casi 10 millones de euros, tuvo su continuidad en un segundo programa, que expirará en 2011 y cuyo presupuesto de más de 26 millones de euros supuso un récord europeo para estos proyectos.

Este segundo LIFE fue elegido el año pasado por la UE como uno de los cinco mejores proyectos ambientales financiados en Europa en las últimas décadas.

Los dos LIFE del lince han financiado convenios con más de cien propietarios de fincas y cotos de Sierra Morena y de Doñana, que abarcan unas 150.000 hectáreas, donde se ha mejorado el monte mediterráneo y las poblaciones de conejo, alimento casi exclusivo del considerado el felino más amenazado del planeta.

----------


## perdiguera

Como continuación de las fotos de los lagos de Plitvice os pongo dos fotos de la flora y la fauna:
Unos peces de los lagos y unas setas de color violáceo..

----------


## REEGE

Mantis religiosa.

La mantis religiosa o santateresa (Mantis religiosa) es una especie de insecto mantodeo de la familia Mantidae originaria de sur de Europa; fue introducida en Norteamérica en 1899 en un barco con plantones y a pesar de ser una especie introducida, es el insecto oficial de Connecticut.


*Descripción*Es un insecto de tamaño mediano, con un tórax largo y unas antenas delgadas. Tiene dos grandes ojos compuestos y tres ojos sencillos entre ellos. La cabeza puede girar hasta 180º. Sus patas delanteras, que mantiene recogidas ante la cabeza, están provistas de fuertes espinas para sujetar a sus presas.

Son animales solitarios excepto en la época de reproducción, cuando macho y hembra se buscan para aparearse. Cuando hay más de un macho cerca de una hembra, éstos se pelean y sólo uno se reproduce. Las hembras son mayores que los machos. En raras ocasiones, durante y tras el apareamiento la hembra se come al macho.

Puede ser de color verde o pardo con distintos matices. El color del adulto lo determina el del medio en el que habita durante su última muda (por ejemplo, amarillo, si se trata de paja seca, o verde, si es hierba fresca).

Es el único animal conocido que cuenta con un único oído, y lo tiene localizado en el tórax.
*
Comportamiento*Alcanzan un año de vida, durante el cual mudan seis veces antes de convertirse en adulto. Para mudar se suspenden de una rama, se desprenden de la vieja muda y salen por la parte anterior de la última cutícula .

Este insecto no es venenoso. Utiliza sus fuertes patas delanteras para atrapar a sus presas y devorarlas vivas.

*Alimentación*Mantis religiosa alimentándose.Caza al acecho, permanece inmóvil con las patas delanteras juntas (por lo que parece que está rezando), a la espera de que una presa se acerque. Cuando otro insecto se posa junto a ella, lo observa girando la cabeza (las mantis gozan de muy buena vista) y lanzándose al ataque de inmediato. Hay un tipo de arte marcial inspirado en su forma de atacar. Sus patas delanteras sujetan a la víctima y la mantis comienza a alimentarse de ella inmediatamente, incluso si su presa sigue luchando para escapar.La rapidez de sus patas delanteras es tal que puede atrapar moscas en vuelo.

Las presas pueden ser devoradas en parte o en su totalidad, y dejan únicamente como restos del festín patas, alas o élitros, que la mantis escrupulosamente deja caer al suelo. Para alimentarse, es capaz de cazar: ranas, lagartijas, pequeños ratones y colibríes.

Si bien tienen preferencias por animales vivos para su alimentación, en cautiverio también pueden llegar a alimentarse de insectos muertos, siempre que alguien se los acerque a sus patas raptoras o boca, aunque su actividad predadora se ve disminuida.

ReproducciónEn la época de apareamiento la hembra segrega feromonas, con lo que atrae al macho, y es el único momento en el que los machos y hembras se reúnen. Durante este periodo las hembras se vuelven muy agresivas y, en ocasiones, acaban por comerse a su compañero durante o después del apareamiento, empezando por la cabeza. Este comportamiento está bastante mitificado, ya que, si bien se da con frecuencia en cautiverio, es raro en libertad. La cópula dura unas dos horas.[cita requerida]

En el apareamiento, en primer lugar el macho rodea a la hembra hasta saltar a su dorso y poner en contacto sus antenas con las de la hembra. A continuación, el macho pone en contacto sus estructuras genitales con las de la hembra y deposita el espermatóforo en el interior de la hembra.

La puesta de los huevos se hace en otoño y los huevos eclosionan en primavera. Pone sus huevos en montoncitos espumosos (ootecas), que ata a las ramitas. La espuma se endurece pronto y protege los huevos hasta que se abren. Cada saco puede albergar entre 200 y 300 huevos, pero sólo unos pocos sobreviven ya que entre ellos impera el canibalismo juvenil, los más espabilados comen a los que tarden mucho en escapar de sus hermanos, disminuyendo constantemente el nivel de natalidad.

*Os pongo ésto porque ayer tuve la visita en casa de mi insecto preferido!!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... qué pinta de mala leche tienen esas setas violáceas  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

¿Eran comestibles?  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Una preciosidad de animal, para mi el insecto más bello de todos...
Aquí llamando a mi puerta:


Y aquí el resto:






Y aquí cuando se marchaba:

----------


## perdiguera

> Madre mía... qué pinta de mala leche tienen esas setas violáceas 
> 
> ¿Eran comestibles?


Tenían tan mala pinta que ni me atreví a cogerlas ni tocarlas siquiera.
En el restaurante, durante la cena me dijeron que, o al menos eso entendí, que eran poco sabrosas; no sé si me dijeron que no eran recomendables para comerlas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a todos, bonitas fotos seguiré disfrutando con todos ustedes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿El más bonito? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo no se si sabrás, que cuando se aparea, se come al macho... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¿Y, nunca te ha picado una?

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

PD:Magníficas imágenes

----------


## REEGE

*Se reproducen con éxito varias especies amenazadas gracias a la instalación de nidos artificiales en la finca de Quintos de Mora (Montes de Toledo). 
1/08/2011*

Gracias a los trabajos de reparación de los técnicos de la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Políticas Forestas y del Organismo Autónomo de Parques Nacionales del MARM, la cigüeña negra, el buitre negro y el águila real crían de forma satisfactoria en sus nidos.

Los trabajos de arreglo y construcción de nidos de especies amenazadas realizados durante el invierno de 2010-2011 en la finca del Estado Quintos de Mora (Toledo) por parte de técnicos especialistas en manejo de fauna del MARM han tenido un resultado muy satisfactorio durante la temporada de reproducción de 2011.

De los tres nidos construidos, una pareja de buitre negro y una pareja de águila real han sacado adelante un pollo cada una. Además, el nido de cigüeña negra que fue reparado debido a su mal estado de conservación ha albergado una pareja que ha conseguido sacar adelante cuatro pollos.

La cigüeña negra es una de las aves más emblemáticas que habita los montes mediterráneos españoles. El mal estado de conservación de los nidos puede reducir las posibilidades de reproducción de algunas parejas, como había sido constatado en el caso de la pareja de la finca Quintos de Mora (Montes de Toledo) durante los últimos dos años. En 2010 de los cuatro pollos nacidos solo uno sobrevivió y el resto posiblemente cayeron al suelo por el mal estado del nido. En cambio, en 2011 han logrado volar los cuatro pollos nacidos, hecho que no había ocurrido con anterioridad en esta pareja, que es una de las localizadas más al este de España.

El arreglo y construcción de nidos ha demostrado ser una importante herramienta de actuación para incrementar el éxito reproductivo y las posibilidades de ocupación de nuevas áreas por parte de especies de grandes rapaces y otras aves planeadoras. De hecho, el desplome de los nidos durante la época de reproducción puede llegar a causar hasta un 18% de la mortandad de pollos de águila imperial ibérica.

Esta línea de trabajo es complementaria a la desarrollada para mitigar las principales amenazas que las afectan, como son la protección del hábitat seleccionado, la electrocución en tendidos eléctricos, la ingestión de cebos envenenados o la alteración y reducción de la disponibilidad de alimento.

Los trabajos de campo fueron realizados por técnicos especialistas de la unidad de manejo de fauna, de la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal en colaboración con el Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, del MARM. Para la construcción y afianzamiento de los nidos se usan estructuras de sujeción sin causar riesgos al árbol donde está ubicado ni a las aves, que los encuentran naturales. Esta acción se viene desarrollando en España desde hace dos décadas y ha permitido aumentar el éxito reproductivo de algunas de las especies más emblemáticas del monte mediterráneo, como el águila imperial ibérica, el buitre negro o la cigüeña negra.

----------


## REEGE

*Hallan dos linces muertos en Sevilla uno por disparos y el otro atropellado.* 
Sevilla, 1 ago (EFE).- Dos ejemplares de lince ibérico han sido hallados muertos en la provincia de Sevilla, uno de los cuales al parecer fue tiroteado y el otro atropellado, según ha informado hoy en un comunicado la Consejería andaluza de Medio Ambiente.

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## santy

Bueno lo primero saludos a todos, que de nuevo os tengo un poco abandonados, pero no ha sido por gusto, diversos problemas me han tenido un poco apartado de mi rutina, y no he tenido tiempo para nada, ni rascarme la oreja.
Pero me temo que ahora voy a tener bastante tiempo libre para dar guerra, al menos para entrar y escribir, pero fotos creo que voy a poder poner pocas, una rodilla me tiene en dique seco
Pero a lo que voy, el otro día me fui con el colega Pepe Segura a la laguna de Pétrola (otra vez), y pudimos sacar alguna cosilla que valía la pena.
Casi todas las fotos las hice desde el coche, y si me bajaba era en donde el suelo estaba bien liso.

Esta foto es de Horna, y son unas garzas tomando el sol junto a unos anades y unas fochas.


Un par de pollos de cigüeñuela, picoteando las hierbas y reposando tan tranquilos a no más de tres o cuatro metros de nosotros.




Eso sí, la madre no nos quitaba el ojo por si acaso.


Unos gaviotines en el nido.


Una gaviota elegantemente posada.


Y no podían faltar los flamencos, esta vez realmente cerca



Por último, aquí os presento a la prole que han sacado los cernícalos del nido que tengo frente a mi casa, ya están haciendo ejercicio con las alas para volar en pocos días.


Uno de los padres a traer la merienda.


Un saludo a todos los compis del foro, y un abrazo a los colegas, a ver si para otoño organizamos algo, si no puedo, ya engañaré a alguien para que me lleve.

----------


## REEGE

Cuanto tiempo... pero veo que ha merecido la pena esa espera... La segunda foto de los flamencos excelente, que suerte de verlos tan cerca y en libertad, ya que como sabéis es mi preferido.
Las demás de lujo y cuidate esa pierna para la Kdd que como bien dices se debe hacer para Otoño...
Esperemos que pueda conoceros de una vez!!

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Santy; me alegro muchisimo de que nuevamente estes con nosotros, aunque sea debido a esa pierna.
Como siempre, preciosas fotos. Ahora debes cuidar de que nadie moleste a esos polluelos, vecinos tuyos.
Un abrazo, y que nos veamos pronto, de nuevo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Santy  :Smile: 

Es una alegría el saber de tí, espero que lo de la rodilla no te fastidié mucho y pronto te recuperes.
Las fotos que nos has puesto son una gozada, no se como todavía no se han fijado en tí para llevarte como reportero gráfico, los del National Geographic,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias por las fotos  :Wink: 

A ver si para primeros de septiembre se puede organizar algo por la zona centro o la que sea, como el año pasado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un fuerte abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Santy, es un placer ver tus imágenes que son una preciosidad.
Ahora con la rodilla en posición descanso seguro que volverás a deleitarnos con tu presencia y nuevas imágenes.
Un abrazo.

----------


## culipardo

Saludos a todos, hace tiempo que no entro en el foro y hoy me he encontrado con las estupendas fotos de Santy, Fede, Reege ... Muchas gracias.

----------


## santy

Muchas gracias a todos, espero que la rodilla no me tenga mucho tiempo inactivo.
Esta tarde, después de un viaje, con una parada para saludar a un par de buenos amigos a los que hacía tiempo que no veía en Hellín, y tomar un refresco con ellos, al llegar a casa me he encontrado a mis vecinos así:






Me da mucha alegría ver que han sacado adelante a cuatro pollos, pero al verlos tan grandes ya me da pena, porque me temo que me quedan muy pocas fotos que hacerles, estos se van a marchar ya muy pronto.
Un abrazo a todos los colegas del foro, y espero veros pronto.

----------


## Luján

Preciosos pollos.

Deberías ir acostumbrándote a dejar algo de carne en la cornisa, a ver si se te acercan, y alguno se presta a que lo acaricies.

Es una sensación inolvidable, tan suaves.

----------


## ben-amar

Y quizas, solo quizas, alguno decida quedarse a vivir contigo  :Smile: ; siempre y cuando tu pagues siempre la comida  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Jejeje ben-amar(Por el interes te quiero Andres) ¿no?

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os voy a colocar algunas fotografías del parque Gines Ibañez, en Cehegín. Lo coloco en este hilo porque mirad el lago artificial, había peces, cuando les tirabas pan, y antes también había patos, pero los robaron  :Mad: .
Espero que os gusten:





Un gato comprobando que todo esté bien:


Desde la parte de arriba de la "cascada"


El lago y el parque desde arriba:


Comienzo de la "cascada"


Otra foto de la cascada del lago y el lago:


Un gorrión en una roca:


Y mas peces:


Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablando de tirar pan a peces.
Recuardo cuando era pequeño, que íbamos al Parque del Alamilla, en Sevilla, al lado del Estadio Olímpico. Allí, hay un lago artificial, y antes(no se si ahora), había un montón de patos, que vivian en una isla artificial. Y también, había, y tiene que haber unas carpas como camiones.

Y tdo esto viene a que recuerdo, cuando nos poníamos a echarle pan a los patos desde el puente, las carpas atacaban como leones. Echabas pan y veías carpas como tiburones u otra especia atacando sin cuartel. Era impresionantes. Los pobres patos, los que eran más rapidos cogían el pan y huían, los que no esperaban en la orilla, a que alguno le diera pena, y le echara el pan fuera del agua.

----------


## santy

Esos carpines parecen pirañas, y el gato estará esperando a ver si alguno se despista y merienda pescado :Big Grin: 

Bueno, yo me hice una excursión con mi colega de fotografía, y desde el coche pude sacar unas fotos decentes, tuve a las cabras más cerca que nunca, y el águila real volando por encima de nosotros a una altura bastante cercana, finalmente, en otra zona he conseguido ver a las avutardas, pero bastante lejos y muy esquivas, tengo que probar en otro paraje que me han dicho que se suelen ver mucho más cerca.











Espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

El gato estará esperando a que la bomba de agua chupe algún pez y luego salga por arriba, pero como se le haga tarde al gato, el pez se tire por la cascada y el gato detrás...  :Frown: 

Gracias por las fotos santy. Mi padre tomó algunas instantanes un día que volvió del trabajo y se encontró unas cabras, creo que eran cabras...

Mirad unas fotos de un día que nos acercamos al comedero de buitres de la sierra de Mojantes, volaban muy cerca, y mi padre los fotografió comiendo con su objetivo de 300, luego al acercanos mas ellos se alejaron:











Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, ayer pude capturar a este ejemplar esperando que algun incauto pasase cerca de sus mandibulas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola, ayer pude capturar a este ejemplar esperando que algun incauto pasase cerca de sus mandibulas.


Vaya mirada que te ha echado...

----------


## ben-amar

Casi pude escuchar su comentario:

.- "¿te quieres ir ya de aqui? Espantas la presa"

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Casi pude escuchar su comentario:
> 
> .- "¿te quieres ir ya de aqui? Espantas la presa"


Jajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

O quizás te dijo:

-¡Vete! O la presa serás tú

----------


## ben-amar

Quizas, pero me vio demasiado duro de roer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

*Si le llega a pillar a Santy delante*... :Mad: 

*LO HIZO PORQUE EL ANIMAL LE HABÍA ARAÑADO LA MANO* 
Un gato sobrevive después de que su dueño intentase cocinarlo en un microondas.

Stephen Stacey, un joven de 20 años de Portsmouth, metió a su gato en el microondas después de que el animal le arañase la mano.


antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 19/08/2011 a las 19:12 horas 

El gato sobrevivió a la salvajada después de que los veterinarios lo sumergiesen en agua y posteriormente lo tratasen con hielo. Pese a todo, siete horas después del ataque el felino seguía emitiendo calor.

El animal sufrió lesiones en los ojos, el tejido cerebral, en la lengua y varios órganos internos.

El joven, en el juicio, fue condenado a no volver a tener animales de por vida, según cita el Daily Mail, además de a 16 semanas de cárcel.

Los abogados de Stephen Stacey, que espera un hijo con su novia de 17 años, intentaron rebajar la pena afirmando que ha dejado la bebida, y que quiere reformar su vida. Ninguna de las alegaciones convencieron al juez.

La gata, que ha sido renombrada como Nancy, está totalmente recuperada en manos de una protectora

*ANTENA3.COM*

----------


## Luján

La pena que le pondría yo sería igual al daño causado. Lo metería en un microondas y lo cocería "un poquito".

La ley del ojo por ojo, a veces debería ser la única.

----------


## ben-amar

Me àrece tan demencial esta salvajada como liviana la pena. Coincido con Lujan: ojo por ojo

----------


## Los terrines

Qué tío más bruto.

Para cambiar el tema, os voy a subir una foto que he tomado hoy en mi visita semanal a embalses extremeños. Es de una encina espectacular que se encuentra junto a la presa del Ruecas (a ver si tengo un rato y os subo las imágenes). Por ahora, aquí tenéis la foto de la encina que está en la margen derecha y unos 100 metros por encima de la presa:



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa foto Los terrines...
Es Impresionante la forma que tiene... y como aprovecha su sombra ese pescador para aparcar su coche... :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Mirad al amigo Bugss tomando el sol la mañana del sábado pasado:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Nuevo censo revela que la Tierra tendría 8,7 millones de especies.

Washington, 24 ago (EFE).- Un equipo multidisciplinar de científicos ha revelado este martes que la Tierra tendría 8,7 millones de especies, según un estudio realizado con una nueva técnica que ha permitido hacer el "censo" animal más exacto hasta el momento.

Según las estimaciones de un grupo de científicos del Census of Marine Life publicadas hoy en un artículo en la revista PLoS Biology, en el planeta habría 6,5 millones de especies en la tierra y 2,2 millones (un 25 % del total) en las profundidades del océano. 

Hasta ahora diferentes estudios habían dado un rango entre tres y cien millones, pero para los científicos es fundamental tener un dato más preciso para poder conocer las especies antes de que desaparezcan. 

La cuestión de cuántas especies existen ha intrigado a los científicos durante siglos", señaló Camilo Mora, profesor de la Universidad de Dalhousie en Halifax (Canadá) y autor del estudio. 

Mora destacó que "es especialmente importante conocer la cantidad de especies ahora porque la actividad humana y su influencia (en la naturaleza) tiene un impacto en la aceleración de la extinción". 

Según sus cálculos, aproximadamente el 86 % de las especies terrestres y el 91 % de las marinas aún no se han descubierto. 

El estudio se ha basado en la identificación de patrones numéricos en el sistema de clasificación taxonómica, que crea grupos en una jerarquía piramidal por género, familia, orden, clase, reino y dominio. 

El equipo ha analizado 1,2 millones de especies que recoge el Catálogo de la Vida y el Registro Mundial de Especies Marinas y han descubierto una relación numérica entre los niveles taxonómicos superiores y el nivel de especie. 

"Hemos descubierto que utilizando los números de los grupos taxonómicos superiores podemos predecir el número de especies", indicó el doctor Sina Adl de la Universidad de Dalhousie, coautor del estudio. 

Adl señaló que con este método han podido calcular con exactitud el número de especies en varios grupos bien documentados, como los mamíferos, los peces y las aves, lo que ha demostrado la validez del método. 

"Muchas especies pueden desaparecer antes de que siquiera sepamos su existencia, su nicho y su función en los ecosistemas, así como de su posible contribución a mejorar el bienestar humano", advierten los investigadores. 

En total calculan que hay 7,77 millones de especies de animales, de los cuales 953.434 ya se han descrito y catalogado, 298.000 especies de plantas, de las que ya hay registradas 215.644, y 611.000 especies de hongos, de los cuales 43.271 también están registrados. 

Además, habría 36.400 especies de protozoos (organismos unicelulares) de los cuales se han descrito 8.118. A ellos habría que sumar 27.500 especies de Chromista, que incluye a especies de algas pardas y mohos acuáticos, entre otros, de los cuales 13.033 se han descrito y catalogado, y el resto serían organismos acuáticos. 

Los expertos señalan que los beneficios prácticos de los descubrimientos taxonómicos son muchos y ponen como ejemplo la creación de nuevas variedades de arroz más resistentes, como las desarrolladas en la década de los setenta con el cruce de especies, algo que "sólo se puede hacer si tenemos el conocimiento taxonómico apropiado". 

"Teniendo en cuenta los problemas en ciernes de alimentar a una población mundial en crecimiento, los beneficios potenciales de aumento gradual de la exploración son claras", señala Robert May, expresidente de la Royal Society británica, en un comentario que acompaña el estudio.

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## sergi1907

Por encima de mi casa he tenido hoy esta visita.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por encima de mi casa he tenido hoy esta visita.


¿Es eso un boein 747, u otro avión?

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Es un pájaro.

----------


## Luján

> Es un pájaro.


Más que pájaro es rapaz.

Puede que sea un aguilucho o cernícalo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es un pájaro.


¿Sí? No me digas...¬¬

----------


## ben-amar

> Es un pájaro.





> lujan;Más que pájaro es rapaz.





> ¿Sí? No me digas...¬¬


Hay que ver...¡Lo que llegamos a aprender :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Si no fuese Salou diría que es un quebrantahuesos

----------


## embalses al 100%

He estado descargando las fotos del movil. Y os voy a poner algunas que he hecho a lo largo del verano:

Estas cuatro primeras son de un Tagarrera con sus molestos tagarros que nos han acompañado casi todo el verano en el campo hasta que nos picaron y acabamos con ella. Seguro que algunos los recordarán de la Mini-KDD:









Esta es una papa que nos enseñaron, pesaba 2Kg:


Y esto es un cigarrón, en mi pueblo son así de pequeños, en Sevilla como unas 5 veces más grandes y los llaman saltamontes:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado visitando algunos embalses de la provincia de Cáceres, y al volver a Badajoz, por la sierra de San Pedro, sin bajarme del coche (pero fuera de la calzada), he tomado estas imágenes:







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estas cuatro primeras son de un Tagarrera con sus molestos tagarros que nos han acompañado casi todo el verano en el campo hasta que nos picaron y acabamos con ella. *Seguro que algunos los recordarán de la Mini-KDD:*


Jejejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , sí lo recordamos sí, sobre todo FEDE, no?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

JAJAJA, creo que mas bien lo recuerda su hijo. Aunque al final tambien pillara un recuerdo el padre  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y qué es un tagarro?
En Google sólo aparece como un club, un apellido o un pueblo pero no como animal.
En Cadizpedia se dice que una tagarrera es un nido de  tagarros y ya está pero no pone nada de qué es un tagarro.
Debe ser un insecto que si es habitual por Andalucía yo también lo tendría que conocer, aunque con otro nombre.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y qué es un tagarro?
> En Google sólo aparece como un club, un apellido o un pueblo pero no como animal.
> En Cadizpedia se dice que una tagarrera es un nido de  tagarros y ya está pero no pone nada de qué es un tagarro.
> Debe ser un insecto que si es habitual por Andalucía yo también lo tendría que conocer, aunque con otro nombre.


El nido parece de avispa. Quizás sea una especie diferente de avispa a lo que todos conocemos como tal.  :Confused:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo que esta en la uralita es un avispero, y lo hace las avispa, por lo visto alguno han probado de su medicina,  pero yo lo he entendido, el lo ha llamado tagarro
por aquí, tagarro le llamamos a una especie de mosca de gran tamaño,entendiedo que es de voca en voca nada de diccionario.

Como siempre saludos a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

El tagarro, mas conocido como tábarro, es una especie de avispa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Por lo que se vé a las avispas se le pueden llamar también tabarros. Que bonito esto de aprender.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si supongo que serán avispas, son los más parecidos. Aunque yo siempre he escuchado tagarro. También hay los que són tábanos, pero estos hacen los nidos de barro y son más venenosos. Aunque con barro, que neutraliza el dolor, todo se arregla  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## perdiguera

Tábano, avispa, avispon los tres insectos pican pero son distintos
Pudiese tratarse de un abejorro quizás
Ya diréis

----------


## REEGE

*Los cuatro linces muertos en reintroducciones lo han sido por causas humanas*. 
Sevilla, 28 ago (EFE).- Los cuatro linces muertos en las dos reintroducciones de este felino iniciadas en el Guadalmellato (Córdoba) y en Guarrizas (Jaén) de los que se tiene información oficial lo han sido por causas humanas, según datos recopilados por la Agencia EFE en los programas de conservación de este felino.

Los datos oficiales facilitados sobre estas dos reintroducciones confirman que al menos cuatro de los 21 linces liberados desde 2009 en ambas comarcas de Sierra Morena han fallecido y que todos ellos lo han sido por causas no naturales.

"Cascabel", uno de los siete linces soltados en diciembre de 2009 en la primera reintroducción de esta especie, emprendida en el Guadalmellato, fue hallado muerto ocho meses después cerca de la zona de suelta, víctima de la denominada Enfermedad Renal Crónica (ERC), patología asociada a un suplemento vitamínico erróneamente facilitado a los felinos en los centros de cría en cautividad.

El 30 de noviembre de 2010 se localizó, también en la zona del Guadalmellato, el cadáver de "Guarrizas", un valioso cachorro puesto que era uno de los dos únicos ejemplares nacidos en el primer parto protagonizado por linces de esta reintroducción.

A estas dos bajas se sumó, el pasado marzo, la de "Chaqueña", madre precisamente de "Guarrizas", muerta por furtivismo tras quedar atrapada en un cepo colocado cerca de la zona de suelta, una práctica prohibida por la legislación ambiental andaluza.

La muerte más polémica ha sido la de "Grazalema", hembra nacida en cautividad y liberada el pasado diciembre en Guarrizas (Jaén), donde se realiza la segunda reintroducción de lince ibérico, cuyo cadáver fue hallado el 17 de agosto dentro de una jaula-trampa colocada para capturar depredadores en Castellar de Santiago, al sur de la provincia de Ciudad Real, donde esta actividad estaría prohibida al ser declarada precisamente área crítica para el lince.

Responsables de estas reintroducciones matizan que la muerte de cuatro de los 21 linces reintroducidos supone una tasa habitual en estas actuaciones, pero grupos conservacionistas y científicos alertan de que el porcentaje del cincuenta por ciento de muertes que se asocia a una reintroducción de felinos se refiere a bajas por causa natural, como inadaptación al lugar de suelta, inanición, desorientación o predación, y no a negligencias humanas como atropellos o furtivismo.

Estos grupos recuerdan que la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza (UICN) aconseja no realizar una reintroducción de animales extintos en una zona si persisten la causas de la extinción.

Esta cuestión es especialmente relevante después de que la UE haya aprobado "Iberlince", el tercer programa LIFE consecutivo para la conservación del lince ibérico que gestiona la Junta de Andalucía, con un presupuesto de 34 millones de euros y un plazo de ejecución de cinco años, pues su objetivo principal es reintroducir este felino en Portugal, Extremadura y Castilla-La Mancha.

El portavoz de especies de WWF, Luis Suárez, ha señalado a la EFE que aunque estas cuatro muertes de linces "entran dentro de lo previsible" en una reintroducción, urge erradicar las amenazas humanas, en especial el furtivismo o los atropellos, en las zonas donde estén previstas las nuevas reintroducciones, en especial en Castilla-La Mancha, donde se ha confirmado la presencia de este felino y donde se permite el uso de lazos y de cajas para capturar predadores como zorros. 

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## frfmfrfm

Señores que lio pero ya esta, las avispas se pueden llamar tabarros, las especie de mosca grande son tabanos y las avispas que hacen los avispero de barro son avispas alfareras.
No he querido liarlo más poniendo nombres cientificos ni especies.

Estos de los insectos siempre ha sido un poco complicado pero tambien son fascinantes.

Si alguien mas ducho quiere poner las fotos en San google estan.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Señores que lio pero ya esta, las avispas se pueden llamar tabarros, las especie de mosca grande son tabanos y las avispas que hacen los avispero de barro son avispas alfareras.
> No he querido liarlo más poniendo nombres cientificos ni especies.
> 
> *Estos de los insectos siempre ha sido un poco complicado* pero tambien son fascinantes.
> 
> Si alguien mas ducho quiere poner las fotos en San google estan.


Sobre todo cuendo según la zona se llaman de una manera u otra.

----------


## ben-amar

Me da que a Fede y a su hijo les da igual como se llaman los que les picaron  :Big Grin: 
No piensan hablarse con ellos.

----------


## Los terrines

Esas volátiles que picaron a Fede y a su hijo, ¿no serían parecidas a éstas, que he fotografiado hoy en Monfragüe?







Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas fotos, enhorabuena.
Aunque a ellos les pareciese que la picadura fuese como la de estas aves, no, no eran como estas; eran mucho  (muchisimo) mas pequeñas.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, ben-amar, ya me parecía a mí que eran otras "abes" (o "avis") más pequeñas. 

Hace casi un año que compré el objetivo con el que hoy he hecho las fotos, y después hacer cientos (o miles) de fotos, y de enviarlas todas a la papelera de reciclaje, pensaba que tendría que hacer lo mismo con mi Sigma 150-500. Por fín, hoy ha salido algo que me gusta, con lo que ha sido indultado (creía que yo también tendría que ir a la misma papelera).

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines pedazo de fotos, las dos ultima son del buitre leonado, la primera no se habrá que averibuarlo.

Enhorabuena por las fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, frfmfrfm.

Yo no soy experto en nada, pero he estado preguntando a un amigo que sabe un poco de todo (google), y me parece que es un águila perdicera, aunque no estoy seguro.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Durante el viaje de este año he fotografiado también flora y fauna y aquí os pongo varias fotos de:
Flora en el monte Mingote, bajo el cual se asienta mi pueblo, de esparto,  bolaga ( Thymelaea hirsuta) musgo seco y palmitos.
Castaño centenario en Hermisende (Zamora)
Caimán disecado colgado boca abajo en la iglesia de Berlanga de Duero.
Cardo borriquero,  mariposa, pino joven y saltamontes de Enguera

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenas fotos los terrins la ultima te ha quedado de lujo.
Buenas las tuyas perdiguera también, pero, eso ¿no es un mechero?¡¡¿que hace ahí?!!

----------


## Luján

> Buenas fotos los terrins la ultima te ha quedado de lujo.
> Buenas las tuyas perdiguera también, pero, eso ¿no es un mechero?¡¡¿que hace ahí?!!


El mechero da la escala. Para poder identificar el tamaño de lo que se quiere enseñar, hay que referenciarlo con algo de lo que se conozca bien el tamaño: un encendedor, la tapa del objetivo, el martillo de geólogo, una escala graduada, el dedo del acompañante, o su propio cuerpo.


O eso, o simplemente alguien lo tiró al no funcionarle.

----------


## perdiguera

> El mechero da la escala. Para poder identificar el tamaño de lo que se quiere enseñar, hay que referenciarlo con algo de lo que se conozca bien el tamaño: un encendedor, la tapa del objetivo, el martillo de geólogo, una escala graduada, el dedo del acompañante, o su propio cuerpo.
> 
> 
> O eso, o simplemente alguien lo tiró al no funcionarle.


Es el medidor de escala, como dice Luján.
Acostumbro a ponerlo como referencia ya que si no no se pueden apreciar las dimensiones de las cosas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es el medidor de escala, como dice Luján.
> Acostumbro a ponerlo como referencia ya que si no no se pueden apreciar las dimensiones de las cosas.


¡Ah! vale, que susto, gracias...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos de fauna y flora.

embalses 100% estos compañero piensan en todo, no se le van una, pero la verdad es que estoy difrutando mucho con estos tema.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Primera imagen de un lince ibérico cruzando un 'ecoducto' de Doñana.

El gobierno invirtió casi un millón y medio de euros en la construcción de dos ecoductos para aumentar la seguridad de estos animales. La Junta de Andalucía ha captado esta fotografía que evidencia, por primera vez, que las infraestructuras cumplen su función.

Técnicos de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente del Programa Life Lince han captado por primera vez, a través de una de las cámaras de seguimiento ubicadas en el Espacio Natural de Doñana, la imagen de un lince ibérico utilizando uno de los dos ecoductos o pasos de fauna superiores construidos por la Junta de Andalucía en este espacio para mejorar tanto la seguridad vial como la protección de especies protegidas, especialmente el lince ibérico.

De este modo, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha obtenido la primera prueba documental del uso de estas infraestructuras por la especie, algo de lo que ya se tenían indicios con anterioridad gracias al seguimiento realizado de manera rutinaria por el equipo técnico del departamento de José Juan Díaz Trillo.

Concretamente, se han obtenido dos imágenes de un ejemplar de lince, una al entrar y otra al salir de uno de los ecoductos construidos por la Consejería de Obras Públicas y Vivienda y ubicado en la carretera de Matalascañas a Mazagón, en el área que comunica el área de El Acebuche con El Asperillo.

"A pesar de que no se ha podido identificar al ejemplar capturado en las imágenes debido a la insuficiente calidad de la fotografía realizada por la cámara de seguimiento durante la noche, sí se ha podido certificar que se trata de un individuo juvenil que presenta buen estado físico", ha precisado.

Conductos de especial importancia
El uso habitual de los ecoductos por mamíferos, y especialmente por el lince ibérico, constatado por esta fotografía por primera vez, evidencia que estos pasos de fauna elevados cumplen su función primordial, que es el incremento y garantía de la seguridad vial en zonas frecuentadas por la fauna, haciéndolo además de forma beneficiosa para la propia fauna y su conservación.

Los nuevos ecoductos construidos en Doñana, que han supuesto una inversión de 1,99 millones de euros, de los que la Unión Europea ha aportado 756.000 euros. 

En Doñana habitan 77 ejemplares
Apenas quedan 300 ejemplares de lince en todo el mundo. Uno de sus rincones privilegiados es Doñana. Está en peligro de extinción y le protegen en este parque natural desde 1986. Allí viven 77 linces ibéricos que permanecen vivos gracias a los programas de protección. Aunque no son suficientes: en la última década han muerto 57 de ellos. La caza furtiva y los atropellos son sus mayores enemigos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tórtola cazada desde mi balcón el viernes:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui os dejo la imágen de un cactus en flor, que me ha mandado un compañero mío. Esas flores tan bellas, que echan los cactus, pero que solo duran 1 día.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a presentar a mis vecinas. La primera duerme encima de mi ventana, y las otras tres en la de al lado. Las fotos las tomé la pasada madrugada:





Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me encantan los pajaros desde que era chico, embalses las tortolas y palomas no cazan, comen semillas de las gramineas, normalmente son cazadas, por alcones, azores, aguilas etc... además estas tortolas son llamadas turcas e igual que las palomas de Los terrines son de las familias de los colubidos.

embalses al 100% y Los Terrines cuidado con los excrementos que son muy acidos y vas a tener que pintar los balcones.

Perdonad por tantas explicaciones y saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me encantan los pajaros desde que era chico, *embalses las tortolas y palomas no cazan*, comen semillas de las gramineas, normalmente son cazadas, por alcones, azores, aguilas etc... además estas tortolas son llamadas turcas e igual que las palomas de Los terrines son de las familias de los colubidos.
> 
> embalses al 100% y Los Terrines cuidado con los excrementos que son muy acidos y vas a tener que pintar los balcones.
> 
> Perdonad por tantas explicaciones y saludos.


Perdón, no quería decir que estaba cazando, sino que la cacé yo con la cámara de fotos.
En mi barrio hay palomas y tórtolas  patadas. Pones un petardo por la mañana cuando están todas comiendo y pasa una nube.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdón, lo he entendido mal yo.

Has visto las palomas de la foto de los Terrines parecen que estan posando a la camara para una revista.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Perdón, lo he entendido mal yo.
> 
> Has visto las palomas de la foto de los Terrines parecen que estan posando a la camara para una revista.


Eso es porque las pilló de noche, cuando estaban ya durmiendo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Tocon de arbol con unos cuantos añitos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La Unesco reconoce como Geoparque a Las Villuercas, Ibores y La Jara*

http://www.hoy.es/v/20110918/regiona...-20110918.html



La decisión se conoció anoche en Noruega y convierte a las comarcas extremeñas en el quinto espacio de España que entra en la Red Internacional 

18.09.11 - 00:29 - P. CALVO | CÁCERES.

Extremadura vuelve a unir su nombre a la Unesco y es motivo de satisfacción de modo especial para tres comarcas, Villuercas-Ibores-La Jara, que desde anoche han entrado a formar parte del selecto grupo de Geoparques, la red mundial en la que el organismo internacional reúne a los espacios medioambiental y geológicos más destacados, y que poseen una correcta estrategia de desarrollo.

La decisión fue adoptada en Gea Norwegica, Noruega, hasta donde se trasladó una delegación extremeña con representantes de la Diputación de Cáceres, la Universidad de Extremadura y el grupo de acción local Aprodervi.

Un geoparque se define como «un territorio que cuenta con un patrimonio geológico y una estrategia de desarrollo sostenible, que comprende un espacio territorial demarcado con lugares de particular importancia científica, paisajística, estética y educativa, y que conjuga intereses arqueológicos, históricos y culturales». En el caso del de Villuercas. Ibores y La Jara abarca 2.500 kilómetros cuadrados de extensión, donde se asientan 19 municipios, en los que residen 15.000 habitantes.

Entre esas localidades se encuentra Guadalupe. Según informa Antonio Ramiro Chico, las campanas de la Puebla repicaron durante 15 minutos para comunicar a los vecinos la buena noticia. A la concentración de apoyo asistieron, entre otros, el alcalde, el guardián del Real Monasterio y José Antonio Montero, que intervino como representante de la candidatura.

El presidente de la Diputación cacereña, Laureano León, también expresó su anoche su alegría y aseguró que la integración en la Red Europea de Geoparques «supondrá un repulsivo para estas comarcas y un recurso turístico de especial relevancia».

El pasado mes de junio, la zona recibió la visita de los evaluadores internacionales. Entonces, Ibrahim Komoo, de Malasia, subrayó que el geoparque Villuercas-Ibores-La Jara «es uno de los mejores paisajes geológicos» que ha visitado. La Red Mundial se constituyó en el año 2004 y de ella forman parte 78 espacios de 26 países. En el caso de España, ya son geoparques el Maestrazgo (Teruel), el Cabo de Gata-Níjar (Almería), las Subbéticas (Córdoba) y Sobrarbe (en los Pirineos de Huesca).

El proyecto extremeño echó a andar en julio de 2009, precisamente en Guadalupe, donde firmaron el protocolo, además de representantes de los organismos ya citados, de la asociación empresarial Vibotur, de la mancomunidad que agrupa a las tres comarcas, de la Junta de Extremadura y de la Secretaría de Estado de Comercio y Turismo. Durante este tiempo, el proyecto ha sido analizado en las reuniones de la Red de Geoparques celebradas en Escocia y Grecia.

Algunos de los puntos de especial interés que tiene el ya geoparque extremeño son la Cueva del Castañar (Castañar de Ibor), el Estrecho de la Peña (Alía), la pedrera del Almonte (Navezuelas) y las rañas de Cañamero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Parece que todo todo no se hace tan mal y la condición humana también tiene su lado bueno.

Gracias F. Lázaro.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El viernes, dando un  paseo por la orilla del embalse del Zújar, me encontré con esta simpática visitante:





Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines espectacular, es una foto de National Geographic del Zújar enhorabuena.

Gracias por las fotos compañero, todas como estas y ponemos una exposición.

----------


## REEGE

Una paloma y un gorrión italiano... no le entendía nada de lo que decía... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Una mariposa muy bonita y unas fotos espectaculares.
Gracias, los terrines.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aunque esta imagen está puesta en el hilo del camalote en el Guadiana, también la pongo aquí.



Unos patillos tomando el sol a la entrada del Guadianilla en Mérida, a la vez que observan como una planta invade su hábitat. Hoy no me he acordado de llevarme pan ni nada para echarles que coman algo... los bichos están allí nada más que a la expectativa a ver qué les lleva la gente, pan, gusanitos, etc...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Voy a poner unas fotos que un principio no están ligadas al agua pero con el tiempo todo se andará.
Soy principiante a la microscopia, de la que ponga por escrito no se podrá tomar todo al pie de la letra.
Es un microscopio biológico, se puede ver los microorganismo que hay en una gota de agua, he tenido y estoy en via de solución un problema que es hacer foto a lo que yo veo para enseñaros a ustedes.
Todo lo que podais ayudar mejor que mejor y seguro que hay alguien con mucha más esperiencia que yo.
Iré enseñando poco a poco, esto es un trabajo de paciencia. Como todos tengo que trabajar hasta que me toque la primi.







Esto es el ala de una mosca vista con el objetivo de 4x,10x y el ocular de 10x.
Parece mentira pero el ala de una mosca el bastante grande para un microscopio,como se puede ver tienen unas cerdas en el perímetro y en el interior.
No pongo más para no cansar más.

Saludo a todos y espero que os guste.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm por las imágenes y por la información, muy interesante  :Smile: 

Eso sí... no nos vayas a enseñar con el microscopio como se ven los bichos de la nariz y cosas de esas, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lazaro una de las primeras cosas que vi fué unas particulas del interior de mi lavavajilla y si las vieras no comerias en un plato en unos pocos días.

Saludos compi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lazaro una de las primeras cosas que vi fué unas particulas del interior de mi lavavajilla y si las vieras no comerias en un plato en unos pocos días.
> 
> Saludos compi.


Por eso yo no uso lavavajillas  :Big Grin: 

Donde se ponga el mistol (no confudir con mistela  :Stick Out Tongue: ) y un buen estropajo, que se quite todo lo demás  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tú que si que sabes compañero.

----------


## Luján

Imágenes de la fauna que encontré en mi último paseo por el Cabriel.

Mi Luna comprobando el terreno y algunos olivos


Un águila volando cerca de los cuchillos. Hasta volando pasan desapercibidos


Aquí se le ve mejor


Unas cabritas de Contreras, que se quedaron observando cómo las fotografiaba

----------


## Luján

Y ahora la flora

Un injerto de bruja, una especie de cáncer de los pinos


Una sabina


Una encina carrasca


Un madroño


Un espino negro


Una coscoja


Un pino carrasco


Un torbisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján muy bonito el reportaje, lo del injerto de bruja no lo habia visto nunca, y sobre las cabras ¿ no son domesticas ?.
Respecto a la flora eso de tener los nombres cientificos al lado mejor que mejor.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Luján muy bonito el reportaje, lo del injerto de bruja no lo habia visto nunca, y sobre las cabras ¿ no son domesticas ?.
> Respecto a la flora eso de tener los nombres cientificos al lado mejor que mejor.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.


Injertos de bruja de estos encuentras unos cuantos por la zona mediterránea, se deben a un hongo que provoca un crecimiento desmesurado de la zona afectada del pino. Vamos, como un cáncer.

Las cabras son tan domésticas como lo puede ser un alacrán en medio del Sahara. Totalmente salvajes. De hecho son cabras montesas, no cabras "normales" por esa zona hay unas cuantas. En algún hilo de Contreras puse una foto de hace un año o así en la que se veían como 8 o 10 cabras parecidas a estas en el peñón que hay entre los dos diques.

Es el único sendero señalizado de los Parques Naturales de la Comunidad Valenciana en el que he visto estos carteles.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo de las cabras, ya me parecian que eran salvajes, pero como estaban tan tranquilas.
Y el tema de la carteleria la verdad que es dificil verlos porque hay gente más salvajes que las propias cabras.

----------


## Luján

> Lo de las cabras, ya me parecian que eran salvajes, pero como estaban tan tranquilas.
> Y el tema de la carteleria la verdad que es dificil verlos porque hay gente más salvajes que las propias cabras.


Que no te engañe, la foto está hecha con el 14-300 a tope (300). Eso sí, estaban bastante "tranquilas" para la distancia a la que estaba. Pude fotografiarlas porque nos pasó una por delante del coche, enseguida paré y comprobé que tras cruzar se quedó quieta mirando. Lo sorprendente es que siguieron quietas mientras me bajaba del coche, abría el maletero, cambiaba el objetivo y les sacaba como 4 o 5 fotos. Tan sólo a la tercera foto vi que había dos en vez de una.

Lo de los carteles, me refería que es el único camino de los PNCV en el que los han puesto, de los que he recorrido. Pues si alguna vez los pusieron en otros quedarían restos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Que no te engañe, la foto está hecha con el 14-300 a tope (300). Eso sí, estaban bastante "tranquilas" para la distancia a la que estaba. Pude fotografiarlas porque nos pasó una por delante del coche, enseguida paré y comprobé que tras cruzar se quedó quieta mirando. Lo sorprendente es que siguieron quietas mientras me bajaba del coche, abría el maletero, cambiaba el objetivo y les sacaba como 4 o 5 fotos. Tan sólo a la tercera foto vi que había dos en vez de una.
> 
> Lo de los carteles, me refería que es el único camino de los PNCV en el que los han puesto, de los que he recorrido. Pues si alguna vez los pusieron en otros quedarían restos.


Que estress con lo de las cabras, pero eso es así, ahora me quiero comprar yo una reflex, ya estoy repasado el tema de las fotos en el foro, esto es un no parar.

----------


## Luján

> Que estress con lo de las cabras, pero eso es así, ahora me quiero comprar yo una reflex, ya estoy repasado el tema de las fotos en el foro, esto es un no parar.


Jejeje.

Es lo que tiene. Eso sí, los movimientos que hice fueron todos muy suaves, pero rápidos, para no asustarlas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En un principio le arranqué un ala a la mosca y ahora le arrancado una pata, a lo burro, os voy a contar un poco, las moscas son un insecto desagradable pero muy beneficioso permite el reciclaje de la materiorgánica en descomposición y contribuye a la polinización de las plantas, además es una fuente de alimento para animales insectivoros.
Nombre comun: Mosca domestica.
Nombre cientifico: Musca domestica.
Longevidad: 2 semanas.
Pongo varias fotos de la pata, aumento 10x 10, 10x40, 10x100.




Saludos a todos, ya iré poniendo otro tipo de cosas compañeros.

----------


## REEGE

El buitre negro deja de estar en peligro tras aumentar su población el 43%.

Córdoba, 21 sep (EFE).- La población adulta de buitre negro ha dejado de estar en peligro de extinción tras registrar un incremento del 43 por ciento en nueve años en Andalucía.

Buitre negro que recibe tratamiento en el Centro de Recuperación de Especies Amenazadas (CREA) de Córdoba. En el CREA ingresan todo tipo de animales que han sufrido accidentes o padecen enfermedades, para su recuperación y posterior puesta en libertad.

Asimismo, el número de pollos volantones ha alcanzado este año los 182 ejemplares, un 22 por ciento más que en 2010, ha detallado el consejero.

Las principales zonas donde habita el buitre son Sierra Pelada (Huelva), la Sierra de Andújar (Jaén), Hornachuelos (Córdoba) y en zonas de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.

Díaz, que ha cogido un buitre negro de siete kilos, ha destacado que el programa de recuperación ataca a dos de las principales causas de mortalidad de esta especie, como son el veneno y la desnutrición.

Para luchar contra el veneno se puso en marcha la Estrategia Andaluza para el Control de Venenos que ha reducido "considerablemente" el número de animales muertos por dicha práctica ilegal, ha apuntado.

Al mismo tiempo, para evitar los riesgos de desnutrición, la red de muladares de Andalucía aporta cerca de dos millones de kilos al año de carroña y también se ha actuado en la reconstrucción de nidos e instalación de otros artificiales y en el rescate de huevos, pollos huérfanos o abandonados

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dejaremos de ver las moscas como siempre...
Y además, con ese frote de manos, yo y mucha gente, nos preguntamos ¿qué tramarán?... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

embalses al100%, la mosca que yo capture te aseguro que esa no se va a frotar las manos ni na, la pobre le ha caido una medio regurar, por las fotos te lo puede imaginar.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> embalses al100%, la mosca que yo capture te aseguro que esa no se va a frotar las manos ni na, la pobre le ha caido una medio regurar, por las fotos te lo puede imaginar.
> 
> Un saludo.


Jajajajajaja, algunas no saben dónde se meten.
El año pasado en una de esas clases eternas que no se acaban nunca y estábamos aburridos, nos pusimos a observar las moscas. Y nos dimos cuenta, que cuando no se desplazan de un lugar a otro, vuelan haciendo un ocho fijo, en el mismo lugar.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Mirad la lagartija que acabo de pillar metiéndose en donde se enrolla la persiana de mi habitación:








Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Bonita foto, ceheginero joven, pero a mí me parece que no se trata de una lagartija. Creo que es una salamandra (o salamanquesa), aunque tengo entendido que en algunos lugares a éstas también las llaman lagartijas. Las salamandras suben por las paredes, pero las lagartijas creo que no.

Ahora os subo unas que tomé ayer en la Sierra de San Pedro al amanecer:













Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos ahora que es más fácil acercarse a éstos "bichos"...
Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de los molinillos muy cerquita a la Sierra de San Andrés en mi pueblo y como se escuchaban los bichos!!
Donde es precioso ésto de la berrea y si podéis tenéis que ir a los que os gustan los animales es a Cabañeros!!
Pasaréis un día inolvidable!!! Chao Los Terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahora es la berrea, aqui en la sierra norte de Sevilla ya se están escuchando desde pricipio de Septiembre y en el silencio de la noche todavia más, pero lo de las fotos son geniales Los terrines.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

La Vanguardia publica hoy esta interesante noticia:

Avistan una ballena albina, como 'Moby dick', en el norte de Australia
Un australiano, que observó la ballena, tomó las imágenes que permitieron determinar que el cetáceo tiene pocas semanas de vida 
. (Australia) (EFE).- Una ballena jorobada albina, como 'Moby dick', recién nacida fue avistada cerca de las costas de las islas Whitsundays, en el noreste de Australia, informaron hoy medios locales.
Wayne Fewings, un australiano que avistó la ballena, tomó las imágenes que permitieron determinar que el cetáceo tiene pocas semanas de vida, dijo el portavoz de la Autoridad del Parque Marino de la Gran Barrera de Coral, Mark Reading.
El experto marino aclaró que si bien los padres de este ejemplar pueden tener la piel oscura, éstos son definitivamente portadores del gen albino.
También indicó que a primera vista es imposible determinar el parentesco de la cría, que estaba acompañada de dos adultos de piel oscura, con la famosa ballena albina Migaloo.
"Tendríamos que obtener información genética de la cría y analizarla para determinar con certeza si tiene relación con Migaloo", dijo Reading a la radio local ABC.
Migaloo, cuyo nombre significa "persona blanca" en la lengua aborigen de la región de la Gran Barrera de Coral, viaja cada verano a las aguas más frías de la Antártida, y durante el invierno austral vuelve a las aguas cálidas australianas, según los expertos.
Anteriormente se creía que Migaloo era una ballena albina, pero en realidad es una especie "hipo-pigmentada" de la especie jorobada, según el Centro de Investigación de Ballenas Blancas, que indicó que la última vez que se vio a este cetáceo fue el mes pasado.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/fotos/20...oreste-de.html

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...australia.html

Es una noticia comparable a la de copito de nieve.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahora es la berrea, aqui en la sierra norte de Sevilla ya se están escuchando desde pricipio de Septiembre y en el silencio de la noche todavia más, pero lo de las fotos son geniales Los terrines.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Yo voy todos los años a verla o escucharla, según se vea. Por ahí tengo algunas fotos de hace un par de años o tres, del primer año que fui. A ver si las busco y las escaneo y las subo al foro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas pongo una flor de un arbol que no es originario de aquí pero que se esta plantado ultimamente por la costa y zonas calida este particularmente esta en Sevilla, es la acacia de constatinopla, es originario de Iran a China y Asia subtropical.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muere un segundo lince de los cinco liberados en el río Guarrizas (Jaén). 

Sevilla, 3 oct (EFE).- "Íbero", uno de los cinco linces ibéricos liberados el pasado marzo en la comarca de Guarrizas (Jaén) para consolidar allí una nueva población de este felino, murió el 25 de septiembre por causas que aún se investigan, han informado hoy a Efe fuentes de la Consejería andaluza de Medio Ambiente.

Según estas fuentes, técnicos del Proyecto LIFE del lince ibérico detectaron el 22 de septiembre que el radiotransmisor del que disponía este ejemplar "indicaba poca movilidad", por lo que fue localizado y trasladado al cercano centro de cría en cautividad de este felino en La Olivilla.

"Pese a las atenciones y el tratamiento aplicado por veterinarios especializados el lince falleció el domingo 25" de septiembre, han explicado estas fuentes.

"Íbero", nacido en 2008 en Sierra Morena, es el segundo de los cinco linces liberados en Guarrizas que muere después de que "Grazalema", hembra nacida en cautividad y liberada también en esta reintroducción, apareciera muerta el 17 de agosto dentro de una jaula-trampa en una finca de Castellar de Santiago, al sur de la provincia de Ciudad Real.

El nuevo lince muerto "presentaba debilidad en las patas y dificultad de movimiento" en el momento en el que fue recogido en una finca del término municipal jiennense de Santa Elena, según la Junta de Andalucía.

Los chequeos veterinarios que se le realizaron en La Olivilla "han ofrecido resultado negativo a enfermedades infecciosas víricas", por lo que su cadáver fue trasladado al Centro de Análisis y Diagnóstico para realizar la necropsia.

Además de las dos bajas en Guarrizas -"Íbero" y "Grazalema"- se han contabilizado tres muertes más en la reintroducción de linces iniciada en 2009 por la Junta de Andalucía en la comarca cordobesa del Guadalmellato, donde sobreviven doce de los quince linces que conformaban esta población.

A falta de confirmar la causa de la muerte de "Íbero", la de los otros cuatro linces fallecidos en Guarrizas (Jaén) y Guadalmellato (Córdoba) lo han sido por Enfermedad Renal Crónica (ERC), patología asociada a un suplemento vitamínico erróneamente facilitado a los felinos en los centros de cría en cautividad, atrapamiento en cepos y en cajas-trampa y atropello.

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que no sabía dónde poner estas dos fotos si en este hilo o en el de la sequía, al final como tiene flora y tiene fauna lo pongo aquí.

Fijaos como entre los animales también hay clases: unos que pueden seguir chupando y otros que los pobres no tienen qué chupar por la sequía.
La separación entre las plantas es escasamente dos metros.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos perdiguera, no se sí decirlo por molestar a alguien pero en Andalucia no los comemos, la verdad que estan buenos.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Muy buenas fotos perdi, no se sí decirlo por molestar a alguien pero en Andalucia no los comemos, la verdad que estan buenos.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Sí que se comen, y están ricos si se hacen bien, pero los que se comen salen de plantaciones, no del campo. Y mejor así, porque los moluscos son animales que asimilan gran cantidad de productos perjudiciales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Lujan.
Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sí que se comen, y están ricos si se hacen bien, pero los que se comen salen de plantaciones, no del campo. Y mejor así, porque los moluscos son animales que asimilan gran cantidad de productos perjudiciales.


Los moluscos y los peces y los animales de granja y las hortalizas y.... 
Yo siempre los comí salvajes, con una buena purga en base a un ayuno y luego harina, engañándolos para que cuando hervían se quedasen con la carne lo más cerca posible de la boca del caparazón. Luego fritos con tomate estaban para chuparse los dedos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera no lo has podido explicar mejor, yo he sido prudente, pero para acabar de explicarlo los del campo son un poco más amargos y el diámetro es más irregular que los de granja.
En Lebrija, un pueblo entre Sevilla y Cadiz tienen fama por la cantidad y por la calidad.
Luján tambien lleva razon, ya casi siempre son de granja.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Comizo

> Muere un segundo lince de los cinco liberados en el río Guarrizas (Jaén). 
> 
> Sevilla, 3 oct (EFE).- "Íbero", uno de los cinco linces ibéricos liberados el pasado marzo en la comarca de Guarrizas (Jaén) para consolidar allí una nueva población de este felino, murió el 25 de septiembre por causas que aún se investigan, han informado hoy a Efe fuentes de la Consejería andaluza de Medio Ambiente.


 No se pueden soltar linces sin primero asegurar las zonas que se pretenden repoblar.

La zona del río Guarrizas entre la cascada de La Cimbarra y el embalse de La Fernandina es un entorno natural privilegiado, pero la zona está completamente dominada por los cazadores de mayor y sobre todo de menor. En la zona son muy habituales las batidas no permitidas legalmente de culebras y serpientes que depredan sobre gazapos recién nacidos, los zorros son cazados con trampas y envenenados por sistema a día de hoy, no se respeta el DPH del Guarrizas vallando hasta el cauce, y todo tipo de tropelías que se realizan por aquellas zonas.
 Eso sí, nadie abre el pico.. Por encima de La Cimbarra lo conozco menos, pero amigos míos más o menos opinan lo mismo.

Animales que se puedan cazar properarán, pero los que no se puedan cazar y encima coman conejitos..., zasca. Es una pena, pero es la realidad.

Por lo tanto, les deseo éxito, pero mientras no cambie la mentalidad de la zona y no metan mano bien a esos salvajes, no le auguro un futuro muy boyante al lince por allí.

Espero, y me gustaría, equivocarme.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí que se comen, y están ricos si se hacen bien, *pero los que se comen salen de plantaciones*, no del campo. Y mejor así, porque los moluscos son animales que asimilan gran cantidad de productos perjudiciales.


Yo soy de los que le gusta comer las cosas del campo, naturales, frutas y verduras ecológicas y de la huerta y animales, y caracoles cogidos del campo. Pero los caracoles las cabrillas, son mejores todavía.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos que tomé el pasado domingo en Monfragüe, en la zona del Salto del gitano. La mayoría de ellas son de buitres leonados:















Y ésta, para variar,



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que pedazos de bichos. Hace ya mucho tiempo que no veo ni un aguila ni un buitre por mi pueblo.
Los años anteriores todas o casi todas las tardes te sentabas en el campo y venían unos pocos y se ponían a dar vueltas por el cielo, siempre buscando algo. hace casi un año que no los veo. ¿Dónde estarán?

----------


## Los terrines

> Que pedazos de bichos. Hace ya mucho tiempo que no veo ni un aguila ni un buitre por mi pueblo.
> Los años anteriores todas o casi todas las tardes te sentabas en el campo y venían unos pocos y se ponían a dar vueltas por el cielo, siempre buscando algo. hace casi un año que no los veo. ¿Dónde estarán?


Pues fíjate, embalses al 100%, en Extremadura, vayas donde vayas, sueles encontrarte un montón de buitres leonados. Pero, sobre todo, en Monfragüe, la densidad es tremenda, y, en especial, en el Salto del gitano, donde hay veces que puedes ver sobrevolando la zona muchos juntos. El domingo no era de los días en que he visto más, pero no te exagero si te digo que en otras ocasiones he podido ver volando sobre mi cabeza a más de 50 buitres leonados simultáneamente. Algo espectacular.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes esas fotos de los buitres leonados... Por aquí también tenemos unos pocos y muchas mañanas los tenemos dando vueltas por la presa... Un gustazo verles volando encima de ti!!
Un saludo...
Ah, el sábado estuve viendo la berrea por el valle de alcudia y no veáis la que tenían liada!!!
Y me parece que para mediados iré por Cabañeros... esperemos que traiga alguna foto para el foro.

----------


## FEDE

Magníficas tomas la de los buitres leonados Los Terrines, enhorabuena y muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines que lujo ver estas aves tan grandes, en mi pueblo cuando yo era un niño habia un matadero y habia muchos, algunas veces esperabamos que acabaran de comer y los corriamos para cogerlos, con el buche lleno les costaba levantar el vuelo.
Muy buen trabajo Los terrines.
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Galán

Impresionantes fotos:

Impresionantes si, Los Terrines desde luego, hay que estar en sitio y lugar adecuado para cactar unas imagenes semejantes, en monfrague y la zona de los Ibores, es un gran espectaculo, que te voy a decir si conoces Extremadura mejor que yo, Gracias por las foticos.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aquí pongo dos fotos de una abubilla que el otro dia vi en  el campo, menos mal que era confiada. Las abubilla comen insectos, larvas y además comen orugas procesionarias del pino, que las abubillas son buenísimas. :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Buena caza y muy buenas fotos Frfmfrfm, es muy difícil poder fotografiarlas de cerca, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y es verdad eso de que huelen? Lo digo por el refrán ese, en andaluz, _"Jiedes má que una bubilla"_

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalses al 100%, las abubillas hacen los nidos en agujeros de los arboles y lo de oler mal es verdad, pero solo en epoca de crias, hacen acopios de heces y sirve para auyentar a los depredadores.
La naturaleza es sabia. :Smile: 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la aclaración frfmfrfm. Yo por el campo las veo muchas veces, pero de cerca como no las pilles desprevenidas o por sorpresa, es dificil verlas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas imágenes que he tomado hoy en la zona de Cíjara. En ellas podéis ver un ciervo (muy lejano) y varias ciervas; de la última de ellas os pongo una secuencia de fotos, para que veáis su "actuación".















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los terines, esa me parece que no es la primera vez que salta por ahí, me gustaba más cuando los campos se delimitaban con paredes de piedra, no con la moda de las alambradas.
Además de ser esteticamente más feas se quedan muchos animales atrapados en ellas.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes tomas Los Terrines, estoy deseando ir un día de estos a la sierra a escuchar la berrea, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, Los Terrines.
Las de las aguilas, espectaculares.
Gracias por estas imagenes. Un cordialisimo saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes

Aunque últimamente solo os subo imágenes de animales salvajes en su hábitat natural, esta vez va a ser una noticia de unos peces que se acercaron a la laguna de un campo de golf. Este es el enlace, aunque no se si son del todo domésticos (me parece que no):

http://www.schnauzi.com/las-inundaci...campo-de-golf/

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues claro que no son domesticos, son profesionales; han ido para ser ellos los que se queden con el negocio de la recogida de las pelotas.  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo una foto de un gamo hembra con su cria que hice la semana pasada.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por subir la foto, frfmfrfm, es preciosa.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola frfmfrfm, preciosa foto.
Parece como si estuviese comiendo adelfa. Al menos hay una ramita arrancada delante de la madre.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola frfmfrfm, preciosa foto.
> Parece como si estuviese comiendo adelfa. Al menos hay una ramita arrancada delante de la madre.
> Un saludo.


No lo creo.

Primero porque esa rama parece que lleve rota ya un tiempo, a juzgar por su color.
Segundo, porque las adelfas no es que sean, precisamente, plato de buen gusto de ningún mamífero, teniendo en cuenta la toxicidad de su savia, que hasta produce eczemas y picor nada más caer en la piel. Al menos en la humana.

----------


## perdiguera

> No lo creo.
> 
> Primero porque esa rama parece que lleve rota ya un tiempo, a juzgar por su color.
> Segundo, porque las adelfas no es que sean, precisamente, plato de buen gusto de ningún mamífero, teniendo en cuenta la toxicidad de su savia, que hasta produce eczemas y picor nada más caer en la piel. Al menos en la humana.


Por eso lo decía, aunque discrepo del color ya que me parece que lo que se ve es el envés de la hoja, más clara que el haz y te ha podido dar la impresión de que esté tiempo rota.
Por cierto, yo tengo unas en el jardín de casa que las toco, las podo y las recojo y no me ocurre absolutamente nada, de hecho de pequeño los mejores tirachinas eran de madera de adelfa, una vez pasados por calor eran muy buenos y duraderos.

----------


## Luján

> Por eso lo decía, aunque discrepo del color ya que me parece que lo que se ve es el envés de la hoja, más clara que el haz y te ha podido dar la impresión de que esté tiempo rota.
> Por cierto, yo tengo unas en el jardín de casa que las toco, las podo y las recojo y no me ocurre absolutamente nada, de hecho de pequeño los mejores tirachinas eran de madera de adelfa, una vez pasados por calor eran muy buenos y duraderos.


Pues a mí la de casa me deja la piel colorada como un tomate, aparte de que nos deja el suelo ennegrecido. Quizás sea porque soy más sensible a los compuestos químicos de la savia de la adelfa.
Por otro lado, aún siendo más claro el envés, me parece demasiada la diferencia, ya que la rama rota y sus hojas están amarillentas, cuando el envés es verde, claro pero verde.

De todos modos, es imposible saberlo tan sólo con una foto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues a mí la de casa me deja la piel colorada como un tomate


Yo de siempre he tenido entendido que, aparte de ser muy venenosa, produce irritación si la tocas, por eso, nunca me dió por refregarme con ninguna.

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo de siempre he tenido entendido que, aparte de ser muy venenosa, produce irritación si la tocas, por eso, nunca me dió por refregarme con ninguna.


Tampoco es que uno se revuelque en ella, ni se dé un masaje.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La adelfa es toxica y además venenosas, claro pero depende lo que hagas con ellas, si las cortas tiene que tener cuidado con la savia, jugo lechoso te puede inrritar la piel.
Yo cuando chico he cortado muchas en el campo y no me ha pasado nada, claro no me chupaba los dedos, hay animales que enferman si se las comen y en humano todavia peor puede producir náuseas, vomitos afectar al sistema nervioso arritmia e incluso parada cardiaca , toxica  y venenosa si que es.

----------


## REEGE

Algunas curiosidades sobre ella...


Componentes activos: No obstante su popularidad, el jugo lechoso de su savia es enormemente venenoso, pudiendo causar graves trastornos, sobre todo a los niños.

Planta tóxica y venenosa cuya hojas son ricas en sustancias digitálicas de mayor actividad que en la "Dedalera" (Digitalis purpurea) como la oleandrina muy activa, tanto que incluso las mieles procedentes de la libación de las abejas en sus flores, hacen las mieles tóxicas.

Venenosa para el hombre y animales, hasta el punto que hay quien afirma que el olor de sus flores produce dolores de cabeza y malestar.

Especies animales generalmente afectadas por su ingestión son los caballos, vacas, ovejas y cabras. La sintomatología que les produce es de debilidad, sudor, irritación bucal y estomacal, vómitos (no en caballos), diarreas, gastroenteritis con hemorragias, temblor extremidades frías, coma y a continuación la muerte puede ser repentina.

Existe la anécdota de que en España en tiempos de la ocupación francesa por tropas napoleónicas y que consistió en una invitación por parte de los españoles a una abundante comida a los soldados de Napoleón, en la que, en los preparativos de la carne se usaron estacas peladas de adelfa para ensartarla y asarla, lo que provocó una gran mortandad en la tropa napoleónica.

La adelfa es la flor oficial de la ciudad de Hiroshima, ya que fue la primera en florecer de nuevo después de la explosión de la bomba atómica en 1945.

----------


## Luján

Jod** con la adelfa. Resiste hasta a las bombas atómicas.

Habrá que estudiar su savia para ver qué componente la hace radio-resistente, y poder fabricarlo como medicamento anti radiación.


Yo sabía que las adelfas quemadas se usaban en algunos cámpings del Delta del Ebro como ahuyentador de mosquitos, y que en las autovías y autopistas los tramos donde menos se te ensicua el parabrisas de bichos es en los que hay plantas de éstas en la mediana o el lateral.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cuelgo una foto de un gamo hembra con su cria que hice la semana pasada.
> Saludos a todos.


¡¡¡¡Pero si es Bambi!!!!

Preciosa foto frfmfrfm.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovechando que ya comenzó la temporada de caza menor, ayer estuve dando un paseo por el campo con la cámara, en la zona del embalse del Zújar, y tomé unas fotos, que voy a compartir con el foro:



Esta liebre casi se me escapa:







Por último, un bando de gansos que volaban muy alto; al parecer, venían de la parte de Sierra Brava en dirección a Zújar:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy, una perdiz...
Por los aledaños de mi campo y de mi pueblo están casi extinguidas hace más de un año que no vemos ni una sola.
Ya han puesto la "Zona de Reserva". Esto pasa por exceso de cacería, que hay muchos que tienen el gatillo flojo... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Aumentan las muertes de crías de oso polar a causa del deshielo en el Ártico.  

Madrid, 18 oct (EFE).- La pérdida de la superficie helada en el Polo Norte como consecuencia del calentamiento global está provocando un aumento de la mortalidad en crías de oso polar, según un estudio presentado en la Conferencia Internacional de la Asociación del Oso y en la que colabora WWF.

Entre 2004 y 2009, los investigados recopilaron datos de 68 collares GPS colocados en hembras adultas de oso polar, y en ellos registraron un índice de mortalidad del 45% entre aquellas ejemplares que se veían obligadas a nadar largas distancias con sus crías, tal y como señala en un comunicado la ONG.

El estudio, realizado por el biólogo Anthoy Pagano y presentado en la Conferencia Anual Internacional de la Asociación del Oso, en Ottawa (Canadá), resalta que entre los ejemplares que no se ven obligadas a nadar grandes distancias a consecuencia del deshielo, el índice de mortalidad se reduce a sólo el 18%.

El experto de WWF, Geoff York, explica el problema asegurando que "el cambio climático está retirando el hielo directamente bajo los pies de los osos, lo que les obliga a viajar más lejos a la hora de encontrar comida y refugio", lo que muchas veces origina muertes debido al ahogamiento, la fatiga o el estado del mar.

Según el comunicado, la Universidad de Bremen afirma que la extensión de hielo ártico ha disminuido hasta un nivel histórico en septiembre de 2011, registrándose 4.240 kilómetros de hielo, una cifra mucho menor que la peor registrada hasta ahora, que se encontraba en 6.500 kilómetros cuadrados en 2007.

Estas cifras coinciden, también según la nota, con los datos de la Universidad de Washington, quien refleja que el volumen de hielo es actualmente un 50% menor que en 1979.

----------


## ben-amar

No me esperaba yo estos madroños en estas tierras de calor, creia que solo crecia en lugares mas frescos





Con la bajada de las aguas, la laguna se va secando, esta tortuga quedo atrapada en este agujero











Tras meterme en el agujero y llevar a este quelonio al agua, no se paro ni a decir adios, mucho menos para dar las gracias, ni estos ramilletes.





Un  nido, no quise acercarme para ver si estaba ocupado

----------


## perdiguera

Excelente paseo perfectamente reflejado en éste y otros hilos, Ángel.
Gracias por la aportación.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buen repotaje gracias ben-amar, de la tortuga no se si habrá hecho bien, pero mal no creo yo tube una tortuga y se enterró en un agujero del patio dos meses en este tiempo para invernar, vamos si es así ya buscará otro.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Vaya cacho tortuga! o.o

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los frutos del otoño:
Cuelgo una fotos de los frutos silvestre de este otoño es de una pera silvestre el nombre común del árbol que lo da es el piruétano y el nombre científico es Pyrus bouraena.



cuelgo otra de un madroño, el nombre común del arbusto es madroñera y el nombre científico es Arbutus unedo de hoja perenne y con este fruto se puede hacer mermeladas y confituras.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las preciosas fotos, frfmfrfm. Recordad que la pasada primavera subí unas fotos de un piruétano (árbol) que encontré en el cerrro Masatrigo, en el embalse de la Serena, pero entonces no tenía frutos. Aquí tenéis la imagen:



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aquí, mi vecina, esta mañana.



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines ten cuidado con la vecina que me parece que te ha guiñado el ojo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines ten cuidado con la vecina que me parece que te ha guiñado el ojo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Ya me estaba pareciendo a mí un poquito pelandusca, frfmfrfm.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo dos fotos que he rescatado de este verano, son de la familia opuntias las hice en la playa entre Chipiona y Rota provincia de Cadiz.





Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## Luján

En mi tierra, a eso se le llama tuno indio, y son comestibles. Pero me parece que aún no están completamente maduros.

----------


## REEGE

Un vareto, dos muflones, un buitre negro y una yegua demasiado inquieta...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué buenos chumbos frfmfrfm!
aunque esos parecen de otra especie de los que tenemos por mi campo, esos tienen menos pinchos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un enlace de un vídeo en donde salen unas ballenas que agradecen con saltos a sus liberadores de la red donde estaban atrapadas.

http://www.hoy.es/20111025/mas-actua...110251910.html

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

COMO PUEDE HABER GENTE ASÍ!!!!!!!!
Imputan a dos cazadores por la muerte a tiros de lince ibérico en Doñana. 

Huelva, 26 oct (EFE).- El Seprona de la Guardia Civil ha imputado a dos cazadores por su presunta implicación en la muerte de un lince ibérico que fue hallado el pasado mes de julio en el entorno de Doñana con al menos 32 proyectiles plomados repartidos por su cuerpo.

Según han informado a Efe desde la Guardia Civil, a estas personas, cuya identidad no ha trascendido, se les imputa un delito contra la fauna y flora silvestre.

El cadáver del lince apareció a finales de julio en un lindero ubicado entre dos fincas del término municipal de Aznalcázar (Sevilla), y desde el primer momento el Seprona y la Consejería de Medio Ambiente iniciaron una investigación que, en esta ocasión, ha concluido con la identificación e imputación de estas dos personas.

Desde la Consejería se recordó además que matar a un lince ibérico es un delito penado por ley al tratarse de una especie protegida.

El término municipal en el que fue hallado el cadáver se encuentra en el entorno del Espacio Natural de Doñana, cuya población de lince ibérico, integrada por unos ochenta ejemplares, ha sufrido al menos cuatro muertes no naturales, por tiroteos y atropellos, en lo que va de año.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una de culebra.
Creo que es una culebra de escalera estoy seguro al 99/100, era pequeña y yo estoy acostumbrado a verlas más grandes que es más facil reconocerlas.
De todas maneras aquí está.



Saludos compañeros. :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

El verano pasado nos encotramos( y atrapamos) un de casi 2 metros...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos fotos que he hecho hoy junto al embalse del Zújar, sintiendo que no se vean muy bien, pero es que las protagonistas estaban muy lejos. Ya están aquí las grullas (espero poder subiros otras mejores en esta temporada):





Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines tu sabes que me gusta mucho este hilo de flora y fauna, haber si tienes suerte y puedes poner las grullas desde mas cerca, que por Sevilla no llegan.
Gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo. :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines tu sabes que me gusta mucho este hilo de flora y fauna, haber si tienes suerte y puedes poner las grullas desde mas cerca, que por Sevilla no llegan.
> Gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo.


Buenos días, frfmfrfm.

Sin embargo, en la zona de la Serena, en Badajoz, llegan por miles en ésta época, aunque las de la foto son las únicas que he visto esta temporada. Más adelante seguro que tendré oprotunidad de fotografiarlas desde más cerca.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Encuentran en Florida una serpiente pitón tragándose un venado entero.

Un guardabosques del Parque Nacional de los Everglades en Florida encontró una serpiente pitón de Birmania que estaba comiéndose un venado de más de 40 kilos. El reptil murió de un disparo en la cabeza y los expertos pudieron sacar al animal prácticamente entero de la tripa de la serpiente.

Una vez más la serpiente pitón demostró su capacidad para engullir cualquier tipo de animal sin importar su tamaño. Un guardabosques en Florida se topó con una pitón que se encontraba comiéndose una venado de más de 40 kilos.

Según algunos científicos, esta serpiente habría estado persiguiendo al venado durante algún tiempo. La pitón murió por un disparo en la cabeza ya que este tipo de reptiles, no son naturales de los Everglades, están desequilibrando el hábitat natural de miles de especies de la zona.

Se trata de la primera vez que encuentran una que ha comido a un venado adulto, según informa el diario Sun Sentinel.

Aquí podéis ver las fotos:
http://blogs.antena3.com/esto-no-es-...103100019.html

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡¡como para toparse cun un bicho asi!!!!
Esto es lo que quieren decir con eso de: "se lo trago el pantano"

----------


## perdiguera

A mí, aparte de darme miedo un bicho así, me parece muy buena la opción que han tomado los guardias: acabar con la especie invasora.
Eso deberíamos hacer aquí con tantas como tenemos.
Ya sé que saldrá alguien diciendo lo contrario, en defensa del animal, pero como no podemos "cazar" al introductor, si queremos preservar nuestro ecosistema, se debería eliminar a las especies invasoras, de las que tanto se habla, de la manera más radical posible.
Ejemplo los siluros, todos capturados y ninguno devuelto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera soy de la misma opinión, cuando veo a los pescadores que cogen alguna de estas especies y la devuelven al agua me pone malo.
En la dársena del  Guadalquivir hay de tooo.  :Frown: 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas instantáneas tomadas el pasado fin de semana en dos charcas cerca del embalse del Zújar:





Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas imagenes, yo he visto asi  a las tortugas, con todo el cuello fuera y mirando hacia arriba, justo antes de llover.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Creo que son tortugas leprosas Mauremys Leprosas y se llaman así porque están creciendo siempre y les cuelgan pellejos.
Son de sangre fria y por eso las vemos tomando el sol.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tengo la foto desde hace un mes pero no me atrevía a ponerla por no herir la sensibilidad de las personas.
Lo siento si es así. 
Las he puesto ya que venia al temas.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡uy!! tortuguitas jugando  :Big Grin: 

¿es lo que parece? ¿estan enjauladas?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo diría que si, están enjauladas porque es una reserva de animales que está en el pueblo del Castillo de la Guardas en la sierra norte de Sevilla.
Cuando las vi me quede alucinaooo. :Smile: 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os presento a un sapo que fotografié el pasado sábado en la zona del embalse de Zújar:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonito sapo los terrines, no había visto nunca uno de esta especie, tiene como una franja naranja por encima de la ceja.
Gracias compañero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo otras dos de un pajarito el otro día en Zújar. El animal tuvo aún menos paciencia que yo.





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas fotos son de auténtico profesional, Los Terrines.
Impresionantes. Gracias por ellas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos los terrines, me gusta sobre todo la primera y con el fondo desenfocado está perfecta, el pájaro es la Terrera común y el nombre científico es Calandrella brachydactyla Leisier.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bonitas fotos los terrines, me gusta sobre todo la primera y con el fondo desenfocado está perfecta, el *pájaro es la Terrera común* y el nombre científico es Calandrella brachydactyla Leisier.
> Un saludo cordial.


Yo hubiera dicho que era un gorrión, pero aquí está el experto en animales que es frfmfrfm, para confirmarnos, que es una Terrera común(la 1ª vez que lo oigo) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también me equivoco, en este caso no creo pero cuando me equivoque me lo decís.
Saludos a todos compañeros.

----------


## aberroncho

Esta foto la he encontrado en la red y si creo que son gorriones, uno macho y otro hembra.
Yo creo que la expresión "cierra el pico" que solemos usar, aquí se cumple. :Stick Out Tongue: 



Seguro que es uno de esos montajes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Esta foto la he encontrado en la red y si creo que son gorriones, uno macho y otro hembra.
> Yo creo que la expresión "cierra el pico" que solemos usar, aquí se cumple.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que es uno de esos montajes.


Aberroncho creo que es una discusión de pareja.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo dos fotos de un ánsar o ganso común, nombre científico Anser anser.





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

> *Esta foto la he encontrado en la red* y si creo que son gorriones, uno macho y otro hembra.
> Yo creo que la expresión "cierra el pico" que solemos usar, aquí se cumple.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguro que es uno de esos montajes.


Hola Aberroncho... no olvidemos que cuando pongamos alguna foto, información, etc... citemos la fuente de donde la hemos sacado!! Mejor así, no??
Un saludo y alucinante esa foto y la de Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy voy a subiros unas fotos de unos viejos olivos que se encuentran en el jardín botánico de una bodega de Almendralejo (Viña Extremeña):









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Viejos dice, el primero es cpaz de que tenga más de 200 años, pero el último es capaz de no llegar ni a los 100. 
Por mi pueblo a mucho de centenario para arriba, pero la mayoría están entre 70 y 90 años.

----------


## ben-amar

Ese primer olivo, yo diria que pasa de los 300; como minimo, tiene algunos años mas que nosotros  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen olivo Los terrines, en la placa que esta  a bajo del olivo a lo mejor ponía los años. 
En una plaza de Mallorca había uno parecido si encuentro la foto la voy a poner.
Conocí a uno que pagaba 1000 euros por cada 100 años que tuviera el olivo, échale  cuanto valdría este.

Saludos cordiales compañeros.

----------


## Los terrines

A propósito de olivos longevos, aquí tenéis un vídeo sobre olivos centenerios y milenarios.

http://www.lasextanoticias.com/video...enarios/402473

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Ya que estamos hablando de olivos centenarios, os pongo una foto de uno que te encuentras en medio de una rotonda tras cruzar el puente Santo del río Argos, en direcion a Canara:
Por cierto, mi padre echó una foto desde ese olivo que ganó un concurso fotografico de mi localidad:
La foto es durante la construcción de la rotonda, cuando todavía no estaba construido el nuevo puente Santo:


Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

> A propósito de olivos longevos, aquí tenéis un vídeo sobre olivos centenerios y milenarios.
> 
> http://www.lasextanoticias.com/video...enarios/402473
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Los terrines el 1600 años valdría 1.600.000euros,266.560.000´pts, casi 300 millones, 100 cohes de 3 millones.
Que caro están los olivos.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno unos animalitos que estaban muy tranquilos en el mismo sitio que la fachada que María ha puesto en el Que será??
Un saludo chicos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué monos los gatos!
Pues eso tiene pinta de estar en el fondo de un valle...

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines el 1600 años valdría 1.600.000euros,266.560.000´pts, casi 300 millones, 100 cohes de 3 millones.
> Que caro están los olivos.
> Saludos cordiales.


Buenos días.

frfmfrfm, cre que esa no es la cuenta, ya que si pagaban 1000 euros por cada 100 años, por un olivo de 1.600 euros serían 16.000 euros; es mucho dinero, pero no tanto como estimas en tus calculos.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

HECHO INSÓLITO | EN TOUS
Fallece un agricultor por el ataque de un jabalí.
El hombre tenía 60 años y cuando llegaron las asistencias, tenía sangre en mano, cara y heridas en la ingle.

| Actualizado el 07/11/2011 a las 11:32 horas 

Un hombre de 60 años, vecino de la localidad valenciana de Tous, ha fallecido a consecuencia del ataque de un jabalí mientras se encontraba en la finca de su propiedad, "La Garrofera", en el término municipal de Guadassuar (Valencia), han informado fuentes municipales.

El agricultor, Miguel E., que había sufrido un ataque al corazón hace algún tiempo, tenía heridas en la ingle y tenía las manos y la cara ensangrentada, según han relatado las fuentes que, han indicado que parecía "como si se hubiera defendido del ataque".

Los hechos ocurrieron el pasado sábado por la mañana, antes de las 11:00 horas y al lugar de los hechos, un campo de naranjos propiedad del fallecido, acudieron tanto la Policía Local de Tous, como la de Guadassuar y el forense de este municipio.

Tous es un municipio donde el 90% de los vecinos son cazadores y según las fuentes, han comentado que lo ocurrido "es un hecho insólito que nunca antes ha ocurrido" y se da "un caso entre mil".

Según relató a la Policía Local de Tous el hijo del agricultor fallecido, su padre le llamó por el móvil para avisarle de que estaba herido, pero cuando se presentó con un vecino ya había fallecido y no pudieron hacer nada por salvarle la vida.

Las mismas fuentes han resaltado que desconocen si el jabalí había resultado atrapado en una trampa y han comentado que el fallecido había sufrido hace algún tiempo un ataque al corazón.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Es verdad he puesto 1000 eros por año, para mi esos olivos tienen un valor incalculable, pero en el dinero me he equivocado gracias por la corrección.
Saludos desde Sevilla.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-27190625.html

Una vez viniendo de Tomellosos por la zona de Manzanares vi una bandada de estorninos aunque mucho menor y es digno de ver...

----------


## Luján

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/video/i...-27190625.html
> 
> Una vez viniendo de Tomellosos por la zona de Manzanares vi una bandada de estorninos aunque mucho menor y es digno de ver...


Será digno de ver si no duermen en el pino que tienes en el patio donde aparcas el coche. No veas el ruido que montan y cómo te aparece el coche por la mañana.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Impresionante bando de estorninos; yo también he visto alguno tremendo.

El pasado domingo hice algunas fotos en Monfragüe (en el Salto del gitano) de unos pajaritos algo más grandes (buitres leonados). A ver qué os parecen.













Un codial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me parece que son una maravilla de la naturaleza, en mi pueblo había un matadero cuando era chico y estaba amontonado, cuando comían los desperdicio corríamos detrás de ellos para cogerlo, otra cosa que no se me olvida es cuando metían todo el cuello en los estómagos de las vaca y lo sacaban rojo de la sangre, quitaron el matadero y desaparecieron. pero siempre me parecen impresionantes.

Saludos Los terrines y buenas fotos como siempre.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos impresionantes, una maravilla . Sin comentarios.
Un abrazo, Los Terrines.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos, como dice ben-amar, sin comentarios.
Gracias los terines; una aclaración si puedes ya que yo estoy pez en el tema de las aves, y otros muchos más, y he visto que en las imágenes del vuelo del buitre, se le ven las patas colgando, mientras que cuando veo otras aves volar las tienen en alineación recta con el cuerpo y la cabeza.
¿Es posible que hayas tomado las fotos cuando acababa de alzar el vuelo? o ¿es que vuelan realmente así?
Gracias

----------


## Los terrines

> Preciosas fotos, como dice ben-amar, sin comentarios.
> Gracias los terines; una aclaración si puedes ya que yo estoy pez en el tema de las aves, y otros muchos más, y he visto que en las imágenes del vuelo del buitre, se le ven las patas colgando, mientras que cuando veo otras aves volar las tienen en alineación recta con el cuerpo y la cabeza.
> ¿Es posible que hayas tomado las fotos cuando acababa de alzar el vuelo? o ¿es que vuelan realmente así?
> Gracias


Buenas noches.

Perdiguera, aunque no estoy seguro del todo, las fotos en las que se observan las garras del buitre (creo que las fotos son una serie del misno animal) las tomé desde muy lejos, y se encontraba volando muy alto, por lo que no se trata de ninguna maniobra de aterrizaje o despegue.

Lo que dices es cierto, normalmente los buitres vuelan con las garras pegadas al cuerpo, por lo que supongo (aunque no tengo seguridad), que se trata de alguna maniobra ya sea para frenado o conseguir algún tipo de estabilización relacionada con su aerodinámica.

Espero que algún forero con más conocimientos que yo sobre estas aves nos pueda aclarar las dudas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

*BUITRE LEONADO*

Identificación: Esta especie puede llegar a medir hasta 1 metro y pesar más de 9 Kg. Su envergadura puede superar los 2'50 metros.
Su plumaje es generalmente de color marrón (más o menos oscuro dependiendo del ejemplar), con las plumas de vuelo más oscuras. Si se observa desde abajo un ejemplar planeando se podrán identificar dos líneas pálidas en el brazo. Posee un "collar" de plumas más finas de color marrón claro que le da nombre. Su cabeza y cuello son mucho más claros, desprovistos de grandes plumas. Su pico puede ser negro o gris.
Vuela con las alas en forma de "V" (vista desde la parte anterior) cuando remonta, y de forma totalmente plana cuando planea. Vuela con las patas encogidas. Durante el vuelo observaremos sus anchas y largas alas terminadas con los "dedos" muy separados.
La posición de sus alas y *patas cambia cuando planea para acercarse a un punto donde hay carroña: encoge sus alas y deja colgando sus patas.*

*Espero que con ésto las dudas queden aclaradas...
Un saludo*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Los terrines, toda una gozada  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, para rizar el rizo no habrá por ahí buitres negros para fotografiar, esos son mas difíciles porque hay menos, pero son una maravilla de la naturaleza.
Te lo comento porque si alguien lo haces casi seguro que eres tú. :Smile:  
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Reege, muchas gracias por la aclaración; de todas forrmas, aunque no estoy del todo seguro, creo que el buitre volaba muy alto (lejos del suelo), y no recuerdo que se acercase a ninguna carroñada. De todas formas, es curioso que lleva colgando sus patas, pero no ha encogido sus alas.

En cuanto a lo que comenta frfmfrfm, en la zona de Monfragüe hay una colonia muy grande de buitres leonados y también algunas parejas de buitres negros, pero no tengo ninguna foto de ellos. Cuando consiga alguna, seréis los primeros en verla (después de mí, claro). 

Pero os voy a subir una foto que tomé el pasado domingo en la cacereña sierra de San Pedro (desde muy lejos), de unas aves, que podrían ser buitres negros. La foto la hice desde la carretera, a pulso, con el 500 y el duplicador 1,4, lo que unido al factor de multiplicación de mí cámara (1,6), supone 1.120 mm. De ahí que la imagen no sea buena. No se si podréis verlo, pero en ella hay varias de estas aves, y los restos de un ciervo del que ya han dado cuenta (pueden verse los cuernos a la derecha de los pájaros).




Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esos son buitres negros a la hora del almuerzo, no creo que se hayan comido el ciervo entero entre los dos.
Que pena que están un poco lejos, ya caerán otros, darle tiempo al tiempo.
Gracias por las fotos y un saludo cordial.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos Los Terrines.
Os pongo una foto de un pobre gato que me encontré en un camino cuando salí hace poco con la bici, parecía que se estaba muriendo. Apenas se movía, solo se le oia respirar y poco mas, después le tiré una inofensiva piedrecita para ver si hacía algo, se movió y se puso en pié con las fuerzas que le quedaban, le ví la cara y parecía estar tuerto y todo, hasta me asustó y decidí irme sin mas...  :Frown:  :Frown: 
La foto:


Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Bonita foto, ceheginero joven, y una pena por el pobre gatito.

Hoy voy a dejar a un lado a los buitres; he estado por la zona sur de la provincia de Cáceres (ya he subido un reportaje sobre las obras de la nueva presa de Alcollarín), y he tomado algunas fotos de grullas.

Aunque todavía no había muchas, seguro que en las próximas semanas Extremadura se llenará de estas preciosas migratorias que vienen del norte de Europa, desde unos 3.000 kilómetros, buscando los inviernos más suaves y las bellotas y granos de la zona; Aquí tenéis las fotos:














Espero que os hayan gustado, un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Por supuesto que me han gustado las he visto varias veces, como sabia que tarde o temprano ibas a poner las grullas.
Aquí también tenemos bellotas pero no llegan, es una pena.
Muchas gracias Los terrines y un saludo cordial

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas las fotos de las grullas... La verdad es que me sorprende la facilidad que tienes para lograr esas fotos, aunque seguro que tienes una buena máquina al recordar las fotos que nos pusiste de las vistas que tienes desde casa...
Un saludo y muchas gracias... Te lo repito, grandisimo tu trabajo fotográfico en Embalses.net!!

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias los terrines, ahora sé que ave vi hace años durante varios minutos en mitad de un campo por la zona de Lérida.
Estuvimos observandonos durante varios minutos en la distancia, bueno no sé si ella lo hizo tanto como yo.
Al final cuando me acerqué, no lo hice lo suficientemente sigiloso, ella alzó el vuelo ante mi disgusto.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues fíjate, perdiguera, en esta época en Extremadura la concentración de grullas es brutal, llegan por miles (a ver si un día tengo ocasión y fotografío un "rebaño", que creo que os va a impresionar, aunque para eso debo llevar montado un objetivo más pequeño que el que utilizo habitualmente para fotografias animales). En cuanto a la facilidad que comenta REEGE, no creo que sea tanta. Lo único que hago es ir con mi coche por carreteras perdidas donde no circula nadie, de forma que si veo a algún animal no tengo más que salirme en cualquier camino y disparar. Ayer, en la zona donde fotografié las grullas, más tarde me encontré con una garcilla bueyera (no estoy del todo seguro de que esa sea la especie), y le hice las instantáneas que ahora os muestro:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante las fotos que nos pones!! Me encantan... Si, estoy contigo en que es una Garcita Bueyera...
Viéndola en fotos coincide perfectamente:

En ésta página vienen fotos:
http://jp1008.tripod.com/garcita_bueyera.htm

----------


## culipardo

Extraordinarias fotos, especialmente las de aves en vuelo por su dificultad. Respecto a las garcillas bueyeras comentar que deben su nombre a la costumbre de seguir a los arados y al ganado para comer todos los insectos y lombrices que salen al remover o pisar la tierra.

----------


## REEGE

Fuente:antena3.com

*WWF traslada una veintena de rinocerontes negros por los aires.*  

Ya no se puede decir que los rinocerontes no vuelan, o al menos no apostar por ello. Casi una veintena de estos ejemplares han llegado volando a su nuevo hogar.

Actualizado el 13/11/2011 a las 20:57 horas 

Aunque pueda parecer una locura la técnica de hacer 'volar' a los rinocerontes utilizando para ello helicópteros es mucho menos agresia y traumática que su transporte en camiones.

El trayecto en helicóptero es mucho más corto por lo que se le suministra mucha menos cantidad de tranquilizantes a los ejemplares. Además es un sistema más fácil cuando el terreno es complicado o la zona es peligrosa. Los veterinarios que han trabajado en este proyecto coinciden en que, a partir de ahora, éste es el mejor método de desplazamiento, pensando en el bienestar de los animales.

El proyecto de Expansión de WWF para el Rinoceronte Negro tiene el objetivo de aumentar el número de ejemplares en Sudáfrica, y ha creado siete importantes poblaciones en ocho años. Hasta ahora han sido trasladados 120 rinocerontes.

Recomiendo ver el video:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...111300026.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los terrines, estamos atentos a tus reportajes.
Cada vez me gusta más extremadura.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como hoy no tengo ningún bicho a mano, os voy a subir una foto de flora. No se si es una palmera o algún tipo de cyca, pero a mí me parece preciosa:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

Pues me da que es un híbrido o algo así. Las hojas son muy grandes y lacias para ser una cyca, pero el tronco es demasiado regular para una palmera, al menos según las especies que de ambas conozco.

----------


## REEGE

Dando una vuelta por una guía que tengo tiene toda la pinta de ser ésta:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dioon_edule

Pero vamos con la diversidad que hay cualquiera sabe...
De todas formas una foto preciosa... no todo va a ser FAUNA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, REEGE, por la información.

En el mismo jardín botánico había otra muy parecida, y en ésta sí que fotografié el cartel, que pone: 

MACROZAMIA MOOREI
Familia: Zamiaceae
Origen: Australia

Aquí tenéis la foto:



Y vuelvo a poner la otra, para que la comparéis:



Según el enlace de la wwikipedia que nos subió REEGE, la Dioon edule  var. edule pertenece a la familia Zamiaceae en el orden de Cycadales al igual que la Macrozamia Moorei, según el cartel que os he copiado de la nueva foto, por lo que es posible que se trate de la que nos dice REEGE.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Para mí que son la misma clase las dos. Llámese como se llame.
¿En estos casos no hay problemas para importar especies alóctonas?

----------


## Luján

> Para mí que son la misma clase las dos. Llámase como se llame.
> ¿En estos casos no hay problemas para importar especies alóctonas?


Normalmente los jardines botánicos tienen carta blanca, pues se supone que controlan sus ejemplares.

De hecho, el jardín botánico del Puerto de La Cruz, en Tenerife, realmente se llamaba en sus orígenes Jardín de Aclimatación.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hoy os presento a Dumba, que llegó el pasado invierno siendo un cachorrillo (debe tener actualmente un año aproximadamente) y se quedó con nosotros, sin que pudiésemos averiguar quien era su anterior propietario. No os podéis imaginar lo que quiere a las ovejas.



Y aquí, una foto "de carnet" de una de sus amigas:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir un vídeo que aparece hoy en el diario HOY digital. Se puede ver a una perra amamantando a un lechón.

http://www.hoy.es/videos/videos-de-h...beza-buey.html

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, bonita la perrita y la borrega.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches. 

Hoy he vuelto a Monfragüe, y en el Salto del gitano había un  montón de buitres leonados. Os voy a subir algunas fotos, empezando por el grupo que sobrevolaba la zona, aunque como está tomada con el tele grande, muchos se quedaron fuera de la imagen:



Y en un peñasco relativamente cerca había dos buitres a los que les he hecho un reportaje, a ver qué os parece:









Y ésta, que era la que más me interesaba, salió movida (culpa mía, claro). Justo cuando descubrí que se trataba de una feliz parejita. De todas formas, os la muestro:



Y así de contento se mostraba después el triunfador de la tarde:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Unos buitres de postales, voy a tener que dar una vuelta algún día por ahí.
Ganas no me faltan.
Un saludo Los terrines.

----------


## REEGE

Sin duda impresionante la facilidad para acercarte a éstas aves y logras unas fotos fantásticas cada vez que escribes en éste tema!!
Muchas gracias por darle mucha calidad a éste tema!!

----------


## REEGE

*Refuerzan la reintroducción del lince en Guarrizas (Jaén) con nuevo ejemplar.* 

Sevilla, 21 nov (EFE).- La reintroducción del lince ibérico en el río Guarrizas (Jaén), iniciada en diciembre de 2010, se ha reforzado hoy con la liberación de un nuevo ejemplar, un macho nacido en 2009 en la cercana zona de Valquemado, en la Sierra de Andújar, según ha informado la Consejería andaluza de Medio Ambiente.

Esta liberación, como las anteriores, se ha realizado mediante una suelta blanda, consistente en introducir a este felino en un cercado de adaptación de cuatro hectáreas donde se aclimatará a su lugar de suelta definitiva durante varias semanas.

La suelta se ha producido antes de que comience el periodo de celo del lince ibérico, que tiene lugar entre final de año y principios del próximo, para que el ejemplar se haya fijado al nuevo territorio para entonces.

Con el de hoy son seis los linces liberados en la zona de Guarrizas para que consoliden una nueva población, de los que sobreviven cuatro tras las dos bajas registradas desde final de 2010.

Esta zona de reintroducción del lince ibérico abarca unas 20.000 hectáreas de los términos municipales de La Carolina, Santa Elena y Vílchez, en la provincia de Jaén.

La reintroducción de Guarrizas fue la primera en la que se liberaron linces nacidos en cautividad, uno de los cuales falleció y se realiza de forma paralela a la iniciada a final de 2009 en la zona de Guadalmellato, Córdoba.

Ambas reintroducciones podrán contar en los próximos meses con nuevos ejemplares para ser liberados procedentes de la cría en cautividad, ya que 17 de los 25 cachorros supervivientes este año están siendo preparados para adaptarse a su futura suelta en la naturaleza.

----------


## culipardo

Condenan a un cazador a 4 años sin cazar y a una multa de 1825 euros por matar a un flamenco en la laguna Navaseca de Daimiel
http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...iel-26690.html
Desde luego que algunos cogen la escopeta y le disparan a lo que sea, solo que a este le ha salido el tiro por la culata.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Condenan a un cazador a 4 años sin cazar y a una multa de 1825 euros por matar a un flamenco en la laguna Navaseca de Daimiel
> http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...iel-26690.html
> Desde luego que algunos cogen la escopeta y le disparan a lo que sea, solo que a este le ha salido el tiro por la culata.


J**er, anda que...  :Mad: 

Diría: _"Vaya por dios, hoy no hay zorzales... bueno, pues vamos a cazar flamencos"_  :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Le tenia que haberle caído no menos de 6000 euros, porque matar el flamenco no le sacaba de nada, seguro que tiene menos celebro que un mosquito.
Ese no es cazador es carnicero.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Que gentuza!! Una de las aves más bonitas... va y se la carga. Menos mal que lo han pillado, pero el castigo me parece muy pequeño!! Estamos de todo en éste mundo, pero gente así debe de pagar sus desmanes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Condenan a un cazador a 4 años sin cazar y a una multa de 1825 euros por matar a un flamenco en la laguna Navaseca de Daimiel
> http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...iel-26690.html
> Desde luego que algunos cogen la escopeta y le disparan a lo que sea, solo que a este le ha salido el tiro por la culata.


Desde luego...
Aunque me parece una multa pequeña, y le deberían de quitar el permiso de armas por lo menos 10 años o más, que se le quiten las ganas de disparar.

----------


## ben-amar

Una multa demasiado pequeña, ahi no se puede decir que ha habido confusion. Retirada del permiso de caza de por vida

----------


## ben-amar

Esta preciosidad la encontre tomando el sol en la orilla izquierda de Iznajar, escucho a mi leona acercarse y se marcho
  

Es pequeñita, no mide mas de 1 metro

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Vaya culebra!

----------


## culipardo

Parece una culebra de escalera, creo que las más grandes pueden superar de largo el metro de longitud.

----------


## frfmfrfm

De escalera no es seguro, yo diría al 99´9% que es una culebra bastarda por el color azulado que refleja.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, ayer estuve dando un paseo por Loja, los infiernos de, y me encontre con este caballito

----------


## ben-amar

Hermosos mastines cuidando una finca

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta preciosidad la encontre tomando el sol en la orilla izquierda de Iznajar, escucho a mi leona acercarse y se marcho
> 
> Es pequeñita, no mide mas de 1 metro


Por la zona en la que dices que estaba, por su longitud, y viendo las fotos, me atrevería a decir que es una culebra viperina.

PD: al ver la primera imagen, la culebra da el pego perfectamente con una víbora áspid  :Embarrassment:  (cabeza triangular, color y dibujo casi idéntico), aunque un poco larga eso sí, además de que, en teoría, por esa zona, no debería de haber este tipo de víboras salvo que algún anormal las suelte por allí.

----------


## perdiguera

Os voy a poner unas imágenes de un arbusto que tengo en mi jardín.
Están tomadas este verano y las pongo ahora porque un amigo me ha preguntado el nombre y yo no tengo ni idea.
A ver si alguno lo sabe y me lo puede decir.
Las fotos son las siguientes:









Gracias por anticipado y un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

No tengo ni idea pero si que te puedo decir que es precioso, asi en flor.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Siento no poder ayudarte, perdiguera (esperemos que algún forero tenga la respuesta); la verdad es que son preciosas.

He estado unos días en la Serena, donde no tengo acceso a internet, y el pasado día 27, de camino hacia allí, intenté visitar el embalse de La Garza, pero después de circular con mi coche por más de 20 kilómetros de caminos, no pude llegar. Pero muy cerca de donde está el embalse, hice unas fotos a unos buitres en unas peñas, que ahora os enseño:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos de los buitres leonado, como siempre.
Esta peña parece habitual para ellos, lo digo por los excrementos de las rocas o eso parece.

Un saludo compañero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> intenté visitar el embalse de La Garza, pero después de circular con mi coche por más de 20 kilómetros de caminos, no pude llegar.


Eso va a ser que te metiste por el camino equivocado, jeje.

Lo digo con conocimiento de causa, hemos ido varias veces a pecar a ese pequeño embalse, y la primera vez que fuimos, nos metimos por el camino que no va al embalse, y venga a dar vueltas y vueltas sin ver el embalse por ningún lado.

Si no recuerdo mal, se coge el camino de tierra rojiza que sale desde Oliva que va bordeando a toda la sierra por la vertiente norte hasta llegar a un cortijo que hay varias naves, y allí, había que seguir recto aproximademente 1 km más, hasta llegar a un cruce en donde se coge el camino de la derecha que es el que baja hasta la presa.

PD: No sé como estará ahora el camino, pero la última vez que estuvimos, el trozo que baja hasta la presa estaba horroroso, debido a las lluvias y demás, había unos refilones en el camino y unos saltos que parecía que le estaban haciendo las pruebas de la ITV al coche  :Big Grin: 

Bonitas fotos de esos buitres al lorenzo  :Smile: . Supongo que serán de los roquedos de la sierra de La Garza no?

Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Eso va a ser que te metiste por el camino equivocado, jeje.
> 
> Lo digo con conocimiento de causa, hemos ido varias veces a pecar a ese pequeño embalse, y la primera vez que fuimos, nos metimos por el camino que no va al embalse, y venga a dar vueltas y vueltas sin ver el embalse por ningún lado.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, se coge el camino de tierra rojiza que sale desde Oliva que va bordeando a toda la sierra por la vertiente norte hasta llegar a un cortijo que hay varias naves, y allí, había que seguir recto aproximademente 1 km más, hasta llegar a un cruce en donde se coge el camino de la derecha que es el que baja hasta la presa.
> 
> PD: No sé como estará ahora el camino, pero la última vez que estuvimos, el trozo que baja hasta la presa estaba horroroso, debido a las lluvias y demás, había unos refilones en el camino y unos saltos que parecía que le estaban haciendo las pruebas de la ITV al coche 
> 
> Bonitas fotos de esos buitres al lorenzo . Supongo que serán de los roquedos de la sierra de La Garza no?
> ...


Efectivamente, F.Lázaro; tomé el camino en Oliva hasta llegar al cortijo, y al llegar a las naves seguí recto, y el camino estaba bastante malo, por lo que dí la vuelta y una vez en las naves me retiré a la derecha, y fui a aparar a la carretera que va de Palomas a el Valle de la Serena (en ese tramo fotografié los buitres, en unos roquedos que estaban a la izquierda del camino).

De todas formas, te agradezco la información; otra vez que vuelva a la Serena con tiempo trataré de hacer el reportaje. Ahora os voy a subir unas fotos que tomé ese mismo día cuando fui desde Zújar a Puebla de Alcocer por el cordel serrano:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines bonitas fotos, creo que es un águila calzada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines bonitas fotos, creo que es un águila calzada.
> Un saludo.


Buenos días (o noches).

frfmfrfm, muchas gracias por todos tus comentarios; aunque no entiendo mucho de aves, he estado mirando en la enciclopedia de la fundación BBVA y SEO/BirdLife (este es el enlace http://www.enciclopediadelasaves.es/previo.htm#), y me parece que por la forma de la cola, no es un águila, sino un milano (por la fecha en que tome la foto, a finales de noviembre, podría tratarse de un milano real). A ver qué os parece.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> me parece que por la forma de la cola, no es un águila, sino un milano (por la fecha en que tome la foto, a finales de noviembre, podría tratarse de un milano real). A ver qué os parece.


Sí que parece tratarse de un milano real  :Smile: 

Lo que sí es seguro es que son unas fotografías realmente preciosas, ya mismo te están pidiendo las editoriales las fotos para incluirlas en los libros de "bichos", jeje  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo siento, seguro que es un milano real, no la conocía, por ese motivo puse lo de creo.
Me gusta equivocarme cuando después aprendo algo.
Gracias y un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy en lugar de pájaros voy a subiros unas fotos de peces que esaban la otra tarde en la orilla del embalse del Zújar:







Seguro que F.Lázaro (o algún otro forero pescador) puede decirnos de qué especie se trata, ya que en la segunda se observan las grandes escamas que tienen.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines parece una carpa royal o de espejo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

En la primera foto parece una carpa de espejo, aunque me parecen algo irregulares las escamas. Las espejo suelen tener una hilera de grandes escamas a lo largo del lomo, y luego algunas grandes también en la piel de los laterales.
 Puede ser algo parecido a una carpa gaélica, que en lugar de esa fila las tiene irregulares. En todo caso, conocida por todos como carpa royal.

 En la segunda foto me parece más una carpa común, veo las escamas más regulares. También la forma del cuerpo me parece más una común, con el cuerpo más alargado.

Lo que me llama la atención es que estén así por las orillas, igual que cuando desovan en primavera. en algunas ocasiones he observado sonidos igual al que hacen en esa tarea durante el otoño. Y también rcuerdo haber leído, que cuando la temperatura oscila de la noche a la mañana y entra agua fresca de las lluvias, el olor que se produce en el agua por la pudrición de la hierba sumergida, hace que en ocasiones desoven o actúen como si lo hicieran..

 Muy curioso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En la primera foto parece una carpa de espejo, aunque me parecen algo irregulares las escamas. Las espejo suelen tener una hilera de grandes escamas a lo largo del lomo, y luego algunas grandes también en la piel de los laterales.
>  Puede ser algo parecido a una carpa gaélica, que en lugar de esa fila las tiene irregulares. En todo caso, conocida por todos como carpa royal.
> 
>  En la segunda foto me parece más una carpa común, veo las escamas más regulares. También la forma del cuerpo me parece más una común, con el cuerpo más alargado.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención es que estén así por las orillas, igual que cuando desovan en primavera. en algunas ocasiones he observado sonidos igual al que hacen en esa tarea durante el otoño. Y también rcuerdo haber leído, que cuando la temperatura oscila de la noche a la mañana y entra agua fresca de las lluvias, el olor que se produce en el agua por la pudrición de la hierba sumergida, hace que en ocasiones desoven o actúen como si lo hicieran..
> 
>  Muy curioso.


Bueno, pues poco más puedo añadir a lo dicho ya por comizo, perfectamente detallado y explicado.

Aún nos queda mucho por aprender de ellas... pensamos que lo conocemos todo y no sabemos ni la mitad sobre ellas, sobre todo en cuanto a su comportamiento, y creo que nunca lo llegaremos a saber, pues para eso, habría que estar dentro de ellas, y que yo sepa, la técnica todavía no alcanza para eso  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Milano Real!!!!!! Precioso... que suerte Los Terrines de poder ver y fotografiar todas esas aves que nos colocas en el foro...
Lo de las carpas supercurioso... yo algunas tardes, las veo así todas juntas en grandes grupos en la superficie, como atontadas... aunque ahora ya apenas se ven desde coronación... ya se darán sus paseos por el fondo, no??
Grandes las fotos de fauna y flora que estamos metiendo en el foro...
Ah, he estado intentando buscar ese arbusto de Perdiguera, pero ni idea... es precioso!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Esta mañana os voy a subir unas fotos tomadas en la zona de Zújar; iba por el cordel serrano con  mi ATV (quad) dando un paseo, las dos primeras el pasado 28 de noviembre, y las siguientes un día después, y pude fotografiar unas patirrojas (perdices) las primeras fotos son del 28 y las que están tomadas desde mucho más cerca el día 29, por lo que se pueden apreciar mejor los detalles. Ahí van:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menudo paisaje, y esas perdices...
No hace tiempo, que no veo perdices en libertad.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo hace tiempo que noto que hay más perdices.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo hace tiempo que noto que hay más perdices.


Pues envía algunas para La Puebla, que hace dos años que no se ve ninguna, literalmente.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues envía algunas para La Puebla, que hace dos años que no se ve ninguna, literalmente.


No sólo perdices, sino conejos y becadas he visto a mogollón desde hace unos años.
La lástima es que no cazo ni capturo porque no me gusta. Si no con mucho gusto te las enviaba.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo hace tiempo que noto que hay más perdices.


Que tienes muchas en el jardín o en tu campo?

Si son un estorbo, avísame y voy para allá con la escopeta y hacemos un rico guiso de perdices estofadas al queso de La Serena, ay que rico  :Wink: 

EDIT: Y para los conejos también tengo soluciones... conejo al ajillo o al salmorejo, anda que está malo ni ná  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

> Menudo paisaje, y esas perdices...
> No hace tiempo, que no veo perdices en libertad.


Pues el pasado verano pasaste por mi zona, donde hay muchas (recuerdo tus fenomenales reportajes sobre Zújar, Orellana y la Serena). Yo veo todas las semanas cientos, o quizás miles, de ellas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues el pasado verano pasaste por mi zona, donde hay muchas (recuerdo tus fenomenales reportajes sobre Zújar, Orellana y la Serena). Yo veo todas las semanas cientos, o quizás miles, de ellas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Sí, por ahí como veo hay un montón. Pero en mi pueblo, supongo, que por exceso de caza, no ha quedado ni una sola Perdiz. Y perdiguera, las prefiero vivas. Y con los conejos, no tenemos problemas hay los justos, y con arroz, están muy buenos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes. 

El mismo 29 de noviembre, en mi excursión con el quad por el cordel serrano (cerca del embalse de Zújar), encontré dos pájaros que creí que eran perdices. Estaban muy lejos (a más de 100 metros) y les hice unas fotos. Cuando echaron a volar me dí cuenta de que no eran perdices. Luego consulté por la zona y me dijeron que eran cortezas, un ave del mismo tamaño que la perdiz y que se camufla muy bien en el terreno. Creo que la especie también se llama ganga. 

Os voy a subir las fotos, que se ven relativamente bien, a ver si podéis confirmarme de qué ave se trata:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuando echaron a volar me dí cuenta de que no eran perdices. Luego consulté por la zona y me dijeron que eran cortezas, un ave del mismo tamaño que la perdiz y que se camufla muy bien en el terreno. Creo que la especie también se llama ganga.


Es lo mismo, una vez que estén en la cazuela da lo mismo que sean perdices o cortezas, el estómago las acepta a las dos con mucho gusto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Preciosas fotos Los terrines  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches otra vez.

Lo que pasa, Federico, es que me imagino que la corteza debe ser una especie protegida, por lo que va a ser mejor que no las echemos en la cazuela.

Y ahora, para seguir con especies protegidas, os voy a subir unas fotos del mismo día de unas avutardas en la misma zona del cordel serrano. La avutarda es el ave voladora más pesada que hay en Europa, llegando los machos a pesar màs de 15 kilos, y las hembras mucho menos. El día de marras encontré un grupo de seis, pero las fotos están tomadas desde muy lejos, por lo que tienen poca calidad. En Extremadura vive el 25% de la población de avutardas de España, lo que supone el 15% de la población mundial. Aquí están:









Y esta, que salió volando:



Nada más, deciros que tengo muchas ganas de fotografiar desde más cerca algún macho de avutarda, con sus bigotes y su precioso colorido. Por supuesto que cuando lo consiga estarán en el foro.

----------


## perdiguera

Las perdices y los conejos evidentemente no los tengo en el jardín.
Por cierto tengo 4 en el congelador, perdices, las cuales serán cocinadas convenientemente en forma de gazpacho manchego.
Las fotos de las avutardas preciosas.
Y sí que son gangas, ave en la que se están gastando en Lérida unos 2 millones en conservarlas tras el paso de una variante.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines,esa extremadura es una maravilla, llevo toda la vida en el campo y esta semana he conocido dos aves, las gangas y el milano real.
Las perdices y los conejos se los coméis como queráis pero los demás hay que conservarlas como sea.
En mi pueblo se dice el conejo con tomate y la liebre con arroz.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Cuando hace alrededor de un mes empezaron a llegar las grullas a Extremadura os subí unas imágenes y os prometí que más adelante pondría alguna foto de los auténticos rebaños que se dan cita en estas tierras. Hoy os voy a subir algunas fotos que tomé en unos rastrojos de maíz donde había un  montón de ellas, aunque no se si por lo lejos que estaban podréis verlas con claridad:





Esta es un recorte, en el que podréis apreciar mejor la gran densidad de aves:





Y estas últimas, que estaban ayer "a bellotas", en las proximidades de Monfragüe:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Los Terrines... impresionantes fotos.
Muchas gracias por poner todos los animales que ves en tus viajes, en éste hilo, que gracias a ti, se engrandece.
Un saludo y que espectáculo más lindo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los terrines de las grullas y gracias por enseñarnos la naturaleza en vivo.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias, cuelgo unas fotos de setas que estamos en el inicio de temporada aquí en la sierra norte de Sevilla.
Esta primera es Macrolepiota procera, también conocido como apagador,cucurril, parasol, matacandil o galamperna nosotro por aquí la llamamos gallipierna.



Esta segunda foto está la gallipierna que es la que esta a la derecha y tres niscalos de nombre científico Lactarius deliciosus 







No hace falta explicar que he hecho con ellos je,je,je.
Los gallipiernos y los niscalos son comestibles, con un poco de aceite, ajo, perejil y a la plancha están de miedo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos frfmfrfm.
La verdad es que este año con lo poco que ha llovido, no nos hemos atrevido a salir todavía a buscar algo.
El año pasado por estas fechas habíamos recogido ya más de 100Kg seguro.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Esta mañana he visto estas setas a los pies de los pinos, en Iznajar.



No tengo ni idea de lo que son pero no me acercaria una a la boca ni por una apuesta

----------


## ben-amar

El suelo, como una alfombra de agujas de pino, esta salpicado de grupos de setas; no creo que sean comestibles

----------


## Luján

Con el fin de organizar un poco más la información del foro, a partir de ahora sería recomendable que los mensajes sobre flora, fauna, hongos y demás seres vivos se situaran en hilos abiertos en los nuevos subforos de Biología, en vez de todo mezclado en este hilo.

Botánica
Zoología
Entomología
Micología
Microbiología

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El suelo, como una alfombra de agujas de pino, esta salpicado de grupos de setas; no creo que sean comestibles


Ni idea Ángel, las setas no son lo mío, aunque por lo que veo, a Loreta le llamaron la atención  :Big Grin: 

De hecho, tan sólo he comido setas una vez en mi vida, no me fío... las setas son muy traicioneras, y por mucho que alguien las conozca, no me hace mucha gracia.

Concretamente, las únicas setas que he comido las comí en el bar de la presa de Cijara, eso sí, estaban tremendas, que cosa más rica  :Smile: . Si no recuerdo mal, creo que me dijo que eran níscalos cogidos allí mismo en los pinos que están al lado de la presa. Allí en Cijara, he visto algunas veces unas pedazo de setas tremendas, lo que no sé si se podrán comer o no... parecían unos platillos volantes pero exagerados y también cerca de los pinos, pero por si las moscas, ni las toqué si quiera.




> Con el fin de organizar un poco más la información del foro, a partir de ahora sería recomendable que los mensajes sobre flora, fauna, hongos y demás seres vivos se situara en hilos abiertos en los nuevos subforos de Biología, en vez de todo mezclado en este hilo.
> 
> Botánica
> Zoología
> Entomología
> Micología
> Microbiología

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como ya hemos creado el sub-foro, todos los mensajes que sean de Flora y Fauna se deberán escribir en los correspondientes sub-foros arriba citados, por lo que cerramos el Tema.

----------

